# Breeders Boutique Grow! Psycho Killer and UK clone only crosses SCROG



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2012)

All Breeders Boutique grow.

strains are:
Psycho Killer(Jack the Ripper x Deep Psychosis) x Livers/Blues ( UK clone only ) AKA '2 Toke Killer'. f1's : seedlings at the mo
Psycho Killer(Jack the Ripper x Deep Psychosis) ( Jack the ripper Dom pheno hunt ) f3's
Qrazy Quake Hybrid: Qrazy Train (Black Trainwreck x Trinity x Purple Urkle x Space Queen) x Cheese Quake (Exodus Cheese x Querkle) X Black Rose x Cherry Assassin x Livers/Blues) f1's : seedlings also

The F1's are made with F3's or clone only. 

In coco with a sprinkle of perlite in airpots i think 10 litre. using Canna range of nutes under 600W HPS though I'll be adding a second in a month or so. 

Bit of background, pics of the ingredients:

Livers/Blues:


Psycho Killer:



So on with the grow!


been vegged for about 4 weeks from clone and now under the 600 just filling the screen out.
View attachment 2331195View attachment 2331196

pull up a  shows about to start.


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2012)

waiting patiently for following updates.......nice sir!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2012)

looking to flip them this weekend!


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2012)

Not leaving it another week, still worried there's only 10 weeks until Xmas? lol.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2012)

cunny funt


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2012)

Heads banging, time for first smoke of the day.....catch ya ron Don.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 12, 2012)

Howdy Donald. I'll read, but me being me i'll do little posting. Livers/blues looks scrummy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2012)

how do fella! 

that livers was from an old user on here oscaroscar. the temps made a big difference to the colour but even so i don't think i've seen anyone better his.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2012)

DST said:


> Heads banging, time for first smoke of the day.....catch ya ron Don.


still in recovery eh!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice new place don!


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 12, 2012)

I like the new thread. Breeders Boutique is the only way to go.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2012)

same place just new perpetual.

EDIT: just got what you mean hahah bit slow today...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 12, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Howdy Donald. I'll read, but me being me i'll do little posting. Livers/blues looks scrummy.


Hey TTT, i grew out and am 12/12 from seed one of your crosses, was quite delicious.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 12, 2012)

Does BB have anything indica dom, besides dog?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 12, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Hey TTT, i grew out and am 12/12 from seed one of your crosses, was quite delicious.


Which one was that then? I've tried some of the exo x dreamtime and that was very nice, but have heard mixed things about the br crosses.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> I like the new thread. Breeders Boutique is the only way to go.
> 
> 
> cof


You know it COF! welcome fella


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 12, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Which one was that then? I've tried some of the exo x dreamtime and that was very nice, but have heard mixed things about the br crosses.


Was the exo x dreamtime, had a very nice stinky/creamy smelling lady. i have on going 12/12 from seed. hoping for some pollem, but bud will do if its fem!.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Does BB have anything indica dom, besides dog?


this cross the psycho killer x livers is i'd say 80/20 split. just enough sativa to keep you from being a complete drooling wreck. 

all the hybrids have a fair mix of indi to them but specific pheno's more so


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 12, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Was the exo x dreamtime, had a very nice stinky/creamy smelling lady. i have on going 12/12 from seed. hoping for some pollem, but bud will do if its fem!.


Cool cool  I just had a bud of it sent to me by a friend and it knocked me out n the bath, incredibly fruity smell from that pheno. Had to PM someone else begging him to send a handful of the seeds back to me as i i i i well i was retarded and put all me seeds into one bag by accident.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey pal. Fancy new thread you got here. Can't wait to see the buds from those crosses.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 12, 2012)

Subbed! Looking good Don. I've got 4 Deep Psychosis going now. 2 in flower and 2 vegging, topped and cloning. The ones in flower are nice Sativa dom plants. I also remember my Jack the Rippers and they were great plants and great smoke. I'll be popping in for sure to watch this.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 12, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> this cross the psycho killer x livers is i'd say 80/20 split. just enough sativa to keep you from being a complete drooling wreck.
> 
> all the hybrids have a fair mix of indi to them but specific pheno's more so


I'll have to give it a go. I was pleased with the livers x cc i'm sure this will exceed expectations.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 12, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Cool cool  I just had a bud of it sent to me by a friend and it knocked me out n the bath, incredibly fruity smell from that pheno. Had to PM someone else begging him to send a handful of the seeds back to me as i i i i well i was retarded and put all me seeds into one bag by accident.


yea, tasty bud. VERY heady.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Hey pal. Fancy new thread you got here. Can't wait to see the buds from those crosses.


hahah I know whistles and bells eh. Can't wait myself it's going to be a long 9 weeks


duchieman said:


> Subbed! Looking good Don. I've got 4 Deep Psychosis going now. 2 in flower and 2 vegging, topped and cloning. The ones in flower are nice Sativa dom plants. I also remember my Jack the Rippers and they were great plants and great smoke. I'll be popping in for sure to watch this.


glad to have ya duchie lad. the deep psycho is a lovely one. packs a wallop too. 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I'll have to give it a go. I was pleased with the livers x cc i'm sure this will exceed expectations.


if your looking for glued to the sofa Dog's the one. this 2 toke stuff is like an all wearing a onesy. warm all round fuzzy feeling


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 12, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah I know whistles and bells eh. Can't wait myself it's going to be a long 9 weeks
> glad to have ya duchie lad. the deep psycho is a lovely one. packs a wallop too.
> 
> 
> if your looking for glued to the sofa Dog's the one. this 2 toke stuff is like an all wearing a onesy. warm all round fuzzy feeling


Yes, i thought you know me and DOG have good long standing relationship


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 12, 2012)

Subbing the Fuck out this biatch


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2012)

I think the only other thing with a reasonable amount of Indica is the Deep Blue. But then it's not totally noticable in the appearance, but is in the genetics chosen to breed with out the different phenotypes shown in the plant, i.e quick finishing, short plants with tight nodes as a couple of indica traits found in their genetics. Anyway, I wont go into gneetics as it seemed to bore people on my deep blue thread, lol.


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Does BB have anything indica dom, besides dog?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 12, 2012)

Na den boyo all subbed for this warmin up to be a belter! Lol

old oscars blues is fuckin bangin mate ive only had as good lookin blues a handfull of times an was years back.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 12, 2012)

Genetic never bore me.


----------



## mr west (Sep 12, 2012)

here at last, looking sweet mate, wish therewassomwhere u could buy theas sweet genes


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 12, 2012)

You could always try www.breedersboutique.com and i believe sea of seeds as well.


----------



## nattybongo (Sep 12, 2012)

Subbed up for the ride mate!

All them strains sound real juicy.

All the best man.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Sep 12, 2012)

sub'd up and following closely, good luck bro.


----------



## jonesyovjarra (Sep 12, 2012)

respect mate looking forward to this , sub'd


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2012)

welcome all, friday is going to be day 1 of flower, these bitches have been bursting to get started for weeks, preflowers all over the shop.


jonesyovjarra you've got to be a local, i've never heard of ne other jarrows in the uk. funnily enough i was down your way last night playing carpet bowls, which i'm shite at it seems.


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2012)

good to see the thread still going......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2012)

touch wood eh


----------



## mr west (Sep 13, 2012)

Updates!!!!??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2012)

they're still growing. hahahah


----------



## jonesyovjarra (Sep 13, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> welcome all, friday is going to be day 1 of flower, these bitches have been bursting to get started for weeks, preflowers all over the shop.
> 
> 
> jonesyovjarra you've got to be a local, i've never heard of ne other jarrows in the uk. funnily enough i was down your way last night playing carpet bowls, which i'm shite at it seems.


yeah mate small world , looks like you have some good stuff going on psycho killer looks mint im just starting out just got a small tent with a 600 defo got the bug.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 13, 2012)

im fuckin in boyo lets see these bitches flowered haha dst 10wks ya know lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2012)

jonesyovjarra said:


> yeah mate small world , looks like you have some good stuff going on psycho killer looks mint im just starting out just got a small tent with a 600 defo got the bug.


your starting out better than i did fella, fucking fire hazard in an alcove with a sheet over it for me. what you running? 


cheddar1985 said:


> im fuckin in boyo lets see these bitches flowered haha dst 10wks ya know lmao


On it Chedz today is going to be dark then 12/12 this evening. gotta get it done afore crimbo ya kna


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 14, 2012)

Yh lad nearly 9wks and countin lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2012)

banter claus is coming to toooooon


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 14, 2012)

Lmfao get the banter cluas here then haha watch u done leave his pie and whiskey out to early the goons will av if away lol!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2012)

My lass has told me to watch my self or he'll go straight past our ken


----------



## jonesyovjarra (Sep 14, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> your starting out better than i did fella, fucking fire hazard in an alcove with a sheet over it for me. what you running?
> 
> On it Chedz today is going to be dark then 12/12 this evening. gotta get it done afore crimbo ya kna


haha yeah man you gotta do what you gotta do first attempts for me were yoghurt pots filled with soil out the garden and put in the window but never got far , got a few going blue cheese and california orange from clone and ghs the church alls well so far


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Sep 14, 2012)

View attachment 2333999View attachment 2334001View attachment 2334003View attachment 2334007View attachment 2334009View attachment 2334011here u go don, QQ, 2 toke and the last pic is pk, i need a better cam they are so frosty. taking the 2 toke and pk down monday they all day 53 today ill let the qq go another week. really pleased with them i have got 3 of westys sour cheese at 4 weeks monday and i got an amnesia i just spluffed with some pk jizz from the pk twin seed i popped i apptly named them ronnie and reggie, but i culled the weaker 1. the amnesia was really frosty so should be an interesting cross. fingers crossed.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 17, 2012)

Wots happenin don these fuckers turnin on yas ?? I mean the plants lmao!!  cant wait to see the dirty bits haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2012)

AMCHEESIER said:


> View attachment 2333996View attachment 2333999View attachment 2334001View attachment 2334003View attachment 2334005View attachment 2334007View attachment 2334008View attachment 2334009View attachment 2334011here u go don, QQ, 2 toke and the last pic is pk, i need a better cam they are so frosty. taking the 2 toke and pk down monday they all day 53 today ill let the qq go another week. really pleased with them i have got 3 of westys sour cheese at 4 weeks monday and i got an amnesia i just spluffed with some pk jizz from the pk twin seed i popped i apptly named them ronnie and reggie, but i culled the weaker 1. the amnesia was really frosty so should be an interesting cross. fingers crossed.


all look pretty spiffing amcheesier! hows the smell of the QQ and 2 toke? did you get a lemony PK?


cheddar1985 said:


> Wots happenin don these fuckers turnin on yas ?? I mean the plants lmao!!  cant wait to see the dirty bits haha


lady part exposé coming up...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2012)

preflowers agogo



group shot


hopefully something a bit more interesting in a week or so!


----------



## mr west (Sep 17, 2012)

Jus pubetic, a tad riskae


----------



## DST (Sep 17, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hopefully something a bit more interesting in a week or so!


lets hope so, lol, only joshing....Xmas will be a frosty one for ya lad.

my next lot that are due for the cab have already started flowering outside, I was hoping to veg them a bit longer. Oh well.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2012)

mr west said:


> Jus pubetic, a tad riskae


if there's grass on the wicket lets play cricket  lolz


DST said:


> lets hope so, lol, only joshing....Xmas will be a frosty one for ya lad.
> my next lot that are due for the cab have already started flowering outside, I was hoping to veg them a bit longer. Oh well.


lets hope so haha 

this particular pheno is a bit loose budding, i'm tempted to pop a few more to see if i can get the same high but bud structure more towards what am cheesier was showing. we'll see... might get a nice stud out of the pledge pheno pips i've just started.


----------



## mr west (Sep 17, 2012)

Of course you could always back cross to a better jtr pheno, out of the pack i grew there was some tight bud structures to be found and they regs so jus as much chance finding a good boy good boy lol >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2012)

that's the plan batman


----------



## mr west (Sep 17, 2012)

or them pk x jtr's might save u a few dollar


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2012)

There'll be a few spluffings going on, going to run a train on these bitches. The columbian black sativa, and the smelly cherry. OG kush will have to wait till I've cloned the poppa. I might even have a touch of the original pk spluff I used in the original.


----------



## DST (Sep 17, 2012)

would it not be better to move away from the tga gear????


----------



## mr west (Sep 17, 2012)

u could run it back o the psychosis, thats got nice dense buds..


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Sep 17, 2012)

The smell from the 2 toke is great its earthy but sweet with strong hints of blues its quiet a complex aroma and has dense rock hard nugs. the qq is quiet hard to explain it has a smell of its own sweet, fruity but with a big sweaty foot lol. the pk had slight lemon tones but smells quiet musty, not a keeper this pheno quiet airy buds nowhere near as dense as the pkxl. ive got 4 more just starting veg so i might find a better pheno. ill be keeping the 2 toke and qq going without a doubt really happy with them. the qq is now getting some good purple tinges in the bud and purple sugar leaves near the top. the 2 toke yeilded 198 grams wet so a good ounce and half dry and thats with minimum veg, the pk harvested only 87 grams wet. cant wait to get the qq down it will out yield both.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 17, 2012)

Lookin spot on donny boy, you flipped yet or still fillin that screen?

watchin footy no doubt, ive just put it on you havin a decent spell mate from what ive seen not seen there goal yet.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Sep 17, 2012)

nice screen there don be nice when she fills up. mr wests sc bursts preflower like that too, and my clones of the 2 toke are showing signs of preflower and they are only small now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2012)

AMCHEESIER said:


> The smell from the 2 toke is great its earthy but sweet with strong hints of blues its quiet a complex aroma and has dense rock hard nugs. the qq is quiet hard to explain it has a smell of its own sweet, fruity but with a big sweaty foot lol. the pk had slight lemon tones but smells quiet musty, not a keeper this pheno quiet airy buds nowhere near as dense as the pkxl. ive got 4 more just starting veg so i might find a better pheno. ill be keeping the 2 toke and qq going without a doubt really happy with them. the qq is now getting some good purple tinges in the bud and purple sugar leaves near the top. the 2 toke yeilded 198 grams wet so a good ounce and half dry and thats with minimum veg, the pk harvested only 87 grams wet. cant wait to get the qq down it will out yield both.


cracking stuff fella proof of the puddings just round the corner.



PUKKA BUD said:


> Lookin spot on donny boy, you flipped yet or still fillin that screen?
> watchin footy no doubt, ive just put it on you havin a decent spell mate from what ive seen not seen there goal yet.


aye yeah flipped them friday gone. screens as full as i wante it to be honest, I've got to find space to fit the rest in in a few weeks.

footy was an amazing come back, everton was robbed hahahahaha goal clearly over the line and their man stood in front of the linesman obscuring view. 



AMCHEESIER said:


> nice screen there don be nice when she fills up. mr wests sc bursts preflower like that too, and my clones of the 2 toke are showing signs of preflower and they are only small now.


think i'm going to pop a few more of the 2 toke myself. the preflower thing i reckon is actually from the psychosis in the original pk


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Sep 18, 2012)

bad news on the QQ, i had to take it down today to save what i could, the buds where that big i had a mould problem in the main cola which had gone un-noticed due to me not spending enough time on them recently. not overly bad prob only lost an 8 ball from the dried weight so pretty lucky i cut it all out and split it all down for drying so i dont have any more nasty suprises. i have just stripped the buds off the stems from the pk nd pkxl and i found 1 seed in the pkxl and 2 seeds in the pk, i dont know if they have selfed or caught a small bit of pollen from the pk male, after a good inspection of all buds i cant see any nanners. mystery!! overall though im really happy with them just smoking a joint of 2 toke pure bliss really nice smoke.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2012)

ah man that's a shitter. still at least you caught it in good time. do you have bubble bags? that mouldy stuff can be used still. I hate waste. ironic for such a waster hahaha

seeds are a mystery. 1 or 2 doesn't suggest a hermi usually. 

the 2 toke is just like the clone onlies imo straight off the bat no cure it's a delight to toke on. give it a couple of weeks cure and you'll be nicely rewarded though.

let me know how you get on with the QQ when she's dry fella.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Sep 18, 2012)

not invested in bubble bags yet i make hobo hash as i call it grind it all up into a pringles tube with a couple coins and a pair of the mrs tights on the end and shake shake and shake some more, i have just ordered a bottle of iso though so when all the trim and mouldy stuffs dry ill give the iso a go. and the 2 toke and pk just gone in jars for a few hours starting the cure early its all personal so it should see a 2 week cure if i aint gone through it before then. ive smoked half the joint and its given me a big grin.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hobo hash is all good too but bubble is a different world. I can't smoke the stuff I make, makes my head fizz. You should have a go at bho oil, again too much for my tolerance lol I'm a fuckin lightweight these days.

Half joint grin ftw!


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Sep 18, 2012)

ill have to invest in some bags never smoked bubble or bho. im a bit weary about trying bho id end up blowing the house up, bubble looks fairly simple though, i think i could manage that. i smoke quiet a bit but cant handle it like i used to when i was younger. do like the sound of my head fizzing though lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 18, 2012)

Oil is the one to make ur head fizzzzzz, iso is reletavly safe, jus no smoking near it.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 18, 2012)

oil makes my head shmelt..


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2012)

erl gives me a semi lol......made some exo cheese erl yesterday. Nice!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 19, 2012)

lmao weed boner?!!? exo erl sounds lethal biz. iso or everclear? I much prefer the everclear. tastes so much less chemically


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2012)

everclear lad....quick rinse, blow dry, then shmoked!


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 19, 2012)

Hmmm, did someone say cheeeeeeese erl? nomnom

I made it. Finally. I'm here. Sub'd'd'd'd'd'd'd'd'd


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 19, 2012)

glad to have ya on board fella. tho i imagine you'll be muchos busy in the very near future! all the best to you n yours pal.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks mate... yeah, I'm doing a lot of lurking these days. You guys are too much fun to let it all go by unread  I'll be in the eves watching


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2012)

well tomorrow's 1 week flower and there's nowt much to report so i'll probably not bother taking pics, screens getting fuller. might throw up the vegging ones then again nee ones really arsed about veg.


----------



## DST (Sep 20, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> I'll be in the eves watching


carefull, I fell off a ladder painting the eves at my Mums house!!! one of those moments when paint pots fall in slow motion out of the sky...


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Sep 20, 2012)

well just had my first try of the qrazy quake and i got to say i am really pleased to me its got it all. yeild,great smell,frost and potency, with another half day drying and a cure the taste will really come through too. i have found a couple seeds in the qq aswell!! after thinking back it could be 1 of 2 males i had it was either the pk male or the pkxl, must of took some in on my clothes but no biggie, im gonna pop all the beans and see what comes anyway might be interesting qqxpk??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2012)

cool! always nice to hear peeps like the stuff. makes me want to get some more of it on the go myself. pK or pkxL to the QQ should be a winner for sure man, keep us posted


----------



## drgrowshit (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi Don just had a read threw a holy shit you have some good strains,good luck a subbed as i found how 2 do that lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2012)

cheers fella, it's all down to meeting some fucking cool peeps on RIU man.


----------



## rasclot (Sep 24, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers fella, it's all down to meeting some fucking cool peeps on RIU man.


Hey donny boi didnt know u had another thread on the go subbed for this 1!! Wouldn't mind tryin sum of that blues. 1 day sounds good hope ur good mate Ras


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2012)

alreet fella, i haven't actually got the straight blues cut myself at the moment but this pk x blues is a lovely smoke. 

hope you canny too man!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2012)

just got this through:

Breeders Boutique is having a fall sale with 50% off.
www.breedersboutique.com
check out the new genetics
discount code is FALL50
some stocks are limited-so buy early...and often


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2012)

lol. buy early and often, dinnae be shy!


----------



## mr west (Sep 26, 2012)

DST said:


> lol. buy early and often, dinnae be shy!


while stocks last, fuck.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 26, 2012)

getting a bit of heat stress or over fert i'm not sure so i've flushed with weak feed and raised the lights a tad.


Lady parts! ^^^^ Baby parts VVV same thing?!?!?


----------



## jonesyovjarra (Sep 26, 2012)

mate mine are doing the same i put it down to the cold nights leaves growing skinny and twisted , think i will raise light on mine see if it gets better


----------



## duchieman (Sep 26, 2012)

Finally, some pubescent action going on. Why does it look like you have peppers growing in your ganja garden?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 26, 2012)

jonesyovjarra said:


> mate mine are doing the same i put it down to the cold nights leaves growing skinny and twisted , think i will raise light on mine see if it gets better


the clawing is either over nute or too much heat. I've put a thermometer in the centre of the screen, it was at 27 last I checked in mid flower so we'll see. this is my maiden voyage with this one so i'm not sure if she's just a fussy eater!?

how much are you feeding?


duchieman said:


> Finally, some pubescent action going on. Why does it look like you have peppers growing in your ganja garden?


hahah that's my hungarian hot wax peppers. I had them in the greenhouse but the weathers turned here so i just chucked em in to fully ripen.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 26, 2012)

Should be a little Hungarian in every garden.


----------



## mr west (Sep 26, 2012)

And shes off, fairy n flight. She took the bait and is off.


----------



## jonesyovjarra (Sep 26, 2012)

im giving them 35 ml of ionic bloom and 10 ml canna pk every five liters of water feeding once every other day , does that sound alot ? think i will just give them water for a few days and see if it gets better its only at the top of the plant the new growth that is getting it.


----------



## drgrowshit (Sep 26, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> getting a bit of heat stress or over fert i'm not sure so i've flushed with weak feed and raised the lights a tad.
> 
> View attachment 2349889View attachment 2349890
> Lady parts! ^^^^ Baby parts VVV same thing?!?!?
> View attachment 2349891


you will have a good xmas lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 27, 2012)

jonesyovjarra said:


> im giving them 35 ml of ionic bloom and 10 ml canna pk every five liters of water feeding once every other day , does that sound alot ? think i will just give them water for a few days and see if it gets better its only at the top of the plant the new growth that is getting it.


no actually that doesn't sound over the top. what stage of flowering are you at? could be the pk if it's early days.


drgrowshit said:


> you will have a good xmas lol


i reckon so. most of those younguns are gone to a friend now. missus wasn't happy about the numbers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 27, 2012)

mr west said:


> And shes off, fairy n flight. She took the bait and is off.



I can almost hear the pitter patter of tiny wings


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2012)

hey jones, I replied to your message on the other website but I got a failed delivery response (twice) Just in case you though you were being ignored.



jonesyovjarra said:


> im giving them 35 ml of ionic bloom and 10 ml canna pk every five liters of water feeding once every other day , does that sound alot ? think i will just give them water for a few days and see if it gets better its only at the top of the plant the new growth that is getting it.


----------



## jonesyovjarra (Sep 27, 2012)

DST said:


> hey jones, I replied to your message on the other website but I got a failed delivery response (twice) Just in case you though you were being ignored.


no probs mate i know the answer to question now just waiting on a veg tent then all systems a go


----------



## jonesyovjarra (Sep 27, 2012)

im almost five weeks in now just stopped giving them bud starter , i just did the same as you lifted light and give em water . Hows your girls doing thy picking up a bit ?


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 28, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> getting a bit of heat stress or over fert i'm not sure so i've flushed with weak feed and raised the lights a tad.
> 
> View attachment 2349889View attachment 2349890
> Lady parts! ^^^^ Baby parts VVV same thing?!?!?
> View attachment 2349891


top pic looks like u have chillis growing on ganja plants, had double take that to early for eye puzzles haha. was thinking u took growing to a whole new level,skunk chillis sounds alright to me. unless it blew the shit out mouth but made u to stoned to care haha
if them pics r off the 2tokes then they have grown very quick man. wot nutes u using ? coco im guess yeah?


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2012)

Hey Don, we getting a Friday update or what?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2012)

jonesyovjarra said:


> im almost five weeks in now just stopped giving them bud starter , i just did the same as you lifted light and give em water . Hows your girls doing thy picking up a bit ?


they've unclawed a bit but not 100% I've just half strength fed them after 2 nearly plain water feeds so if they claw back up i'll back off again.


mad dog bark said:


> top pic looks like u have chillis growing on ganja plants, had double take that to early for eye puzzles haha. was thinking u took growing to a whole new level,skunk chillis sounds alright to me. unless it blew the shit out mouth but made u to stoned to care haha
> if them pics r off the 2tokes then they have grown very quick man. wot nutes u using ? coco im guess yeah?


hahahah new hybrid naga ghost indica... sounds like a horrendous idea. aye i'm in coco using the canna line.


DST said:


> Hey Don, we getting a Friday update or what?


sorry fella, not today, they haven't exactly changed much since Wednesday. 2 weeks flower today looks like a good amount of heads i'll have. going to chuck a couple of sativa's in and do 12/12 from about a weeks veg


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 28, 2012)

Don Mate here with ya Bro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2012)

welcome aboard mate!


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2012)

update of sorts coming up from moi. on the 6.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2012)

Changed my mind.2 weeks today


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 28, 2012)

let's blow it up so we can see your handiwork






peace
cof


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 29, 2012)

It's like a jungle sometimes it makes me wonder 
How I keep from going under




Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 2353299
> 
> Changed my mind.2 weeks today


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2012)

cheers cof, was on my mobile n couldn't figure how to biggify the pic..

[video=youtube;udT6HNzx5qo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udT6HNzx5qo[/video]

i defy you not to sing along to this if your a hip hop fan.


----------



## gaztoth (Oct 1, 2012)

good progress in the few weeks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2012)

so it appears the claw is temp related i reckon, the temp hit 27.8 top end and the leaves are paling with lowering the feed. i've cracked the window a bit more and raised the lights a notch. nowt much else i can do for now.

next lot are coming along.



especially the smelly cherry x qrazy quakes. looking QQ dom, the two largest looking ones VVV uniform as fook.


state of play this morning

lady parts  going to get their first spluffing tonight. 


Male OG Kush is really wanting to flower even in 18/6. He's getting isolated tonight. hope the snips root 



cheers Gaz! just starting to get to the interesting bit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2012)

fuck knows where i'm going to put those new sprouts at this rate the nets going to be full fast


----------



## mr west (Oct 1, 2012)

any news on the fairy don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2012)

ah shit yeah she touched down friday pal,


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2012)

Touched down Saturday for me....she's a busy lass that Fairy, lol.

Looking golden Don. The male kush dying to bust a nut eh!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2012)

too right, needs out of the veg room pronto or it's bukkake time


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2012)

My Male Deep Blue done some premature ejaculating in the greenhouse. Got a few pollenated flowers in there.


----------



## ghb (Oct 1, 2012)

the filthy bugger. another two hundred seeds to add to you collection d, how many you up to now?

btw don i have noticed plants having slight clwaws like that before i was running air cooled lights, i used to have 1200w on in the day the off in the night with no radiator. there was a large swing in temperatures between lights on and lights off and the upper leaves all clawed.

i now run aircooled lights on at night-time and the temps are a lot more stable.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2012)

least there's no fan to shift them! i'm spluffing tonight. going to spray them down after, don't want a full on open pollination like last time.....


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2012)

i'll be fucked if I am counting them, lol. Zulu amounts, lol.


ghb said:


> the filthy bugger. another two hundred seeds to add to you collection d, how many you up to now?
> 
> btw don i have noticed plants having slight clwaws like that before i was running air cooled lights, i used to have 1200w on in the day the off in the night with no radiator. there was a large swing in temperatures between lights on and lights off and the upper leaves all clawed.
> 
> i now run aircooled lights on at night-time and the temps are a lot more stable.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2012)

ghb said:


> the filthy bugger. another two hundred seeds to add to you collection d, how many you up to now?
> 
> btw don i have noticed plants having slight clwaws like that before i was running air cooled lights, i used to have 1200w on in the day the off in the night with no radiator. there was a large swing in temperatures between lights on and lights off and the upper leaves all clawed.
> 
> i now run aircooled lights on at night-time and the temps are a lot more stable.


I think it's cos i've got a slight overlap in the times for the 2 lights coming on so for a bit there's both on think it's pushing the temp up a bit. not worrying about 27/8 c though if it hits 30 i'll fret lol.

like i say i've opened the window a bit more and might open a flap on the tent. if it doesn't improve in a day or two but it's likely to turn cold out at any moment so swings and roundabouts eh.


----------



## mr west (Oct 1, 2012)

I descovered a male in my tent today, la confidential. Not sure what to do with it, prolly collect some spluff off it and freeze it or something.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2012)

DST said:


> i'll be fucked if I am counting them, lol. Zulu amounts, lol.


I foresee a lot of hash....


----------



## ghb (Oct 1, 2012)

mmmmmm hash, sounds splendid  don't mind if i do!


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2012)

I was meaning my bean stash is not going to be counted. It's just the first pistils on the greenhouse lot that have been pollenated as the male was in full jizz mode then. Nothing else since then, but we shall see. It also pollenated some of the first pistils on the DOG, Cheese, and Livers I just put in the cab. So some more wachyness beans to come from them as well.


----------



## rasclot (Oct 1, 2012)

Talkin of hash I've just bought a morrocan sibsy hash pipe to smoke my bubble n dry ice hash had a go on 1 the other day 1 of the best ways to smoke hash love it hope things are swell ras


----------



## duchieman (Oct 1, 2012)

rasclot said:


> Talkin of hash I've just bought a morrocan sibsy hash pipe to smoke my bubble n dry ice hash had a go on 1 the other day 1 of the best ways to smoke hash love it hope things are swell ras


I tried Googling that and had no luck. What's a sibsy pipe? Have picks or links? Thanks


----------



## rasclot (Oct 1, 2012)

duchieman said:


> I tried Googling that and had no luck. What's a sibsy pipe? Have picks or links? Thanks


I spelt it wrong then it's called a sebsi pipe hers a link http://www.shop-morocco.com/moroccan-pipe-53-c.asp


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 1, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers cof, was on my mobile n couldn't figure how to biggify the pic..
> 
> [video=youtube;udT6HNzx5qo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udT6HNzx5qo[/video]
> 
> i defy you not to sing along to this if your a hip hop fan.


Donny... bru. I can't even tell you how many cool videos you've turned me onto. I like the stuff you are into and always enjoy the new stuff you post (new to me at least). Keep em coming. I think there were 2 references I didn't know in this vid. LOVE IT MAN. If my train falls off the track, pick it up, pick it up, pick it up. YEAH!!! Happy monday indeed.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 1, 2012)

rasclot said:


> I spelt it wrong then it's called a sebsi pipe hers a link http://www.shop-morocco.com/moroccan-pipe-53-c.asp


 Very nice, thanks. Which one did you get?


----------



## rasclot (Oct 1, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Very nice, thanks. Which one did you get?


I bought the 49cm almond wood ltd edition pipe pretty cheap from there! the 1 I smoked was a 20cm pipe still good tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Donny... bru. I can't even tell you how many cool videos you've turned me onto. I like the stuff you are into and always enjoy the new stuff you post (new to me at least). Keep em coming. I think there were 2 references I didn't know in this vid. LOVE IT MAN. If my train falls off the track, pick it up, pick it up, pick it up. YEAH!!! Happy monday indeed.


hey jig man, i love hip hop and rap but UK ish is so different to the US stuff it's crazy. Like the battle rap scene over the pond isn't half as big as the uk. and i still wonder how the [email protected] rick ross is getting airplay. I always thought I was into oldskool rap then i looked at DST's collection and it was like a rap history lesson. I'm set in my ways these days i listen to the same stuff i was back in 93 lol.


rasclot said:


> I bought the 49cm almond wood ltd edition pipe pretty cheap from there! the 1 I smoked was a 20cm pipe still good tho


a half metre pipe?! not sure why but i love to smoke hash in j's. ritual of rolling worms i guess.


bitches got spluffed last night. colombian black sativa. smelly cherry stinker. sensi star x purple.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 2, 2012)

We ready for take off donny boy ?? Lookin mint them lad soon be cold enough to blast the 2x600s if u aint already got the 4x600s rockin atm thinkin of bangin the extra 6 in if it gets cold enough


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2012)

you know it chedz lad, temps up north dropped last night quite a bit so hopefully i'll be able to crank the second 6 up mid flower. my space aint big enough for 4 x 600 sadly. last gaff i could have but it wasn't really necessary i was pulling good weight off 2 x 6 in the big tent. dunno i might chuck a big red cfl in for the under canopy later down the line. i do miss the big tent setup, but the missus was too para with that much going on.


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2012)

Some real old school. My man Stan is into a FB thread which is old school hip hop for real, nothing is allowed to be posted that is post '91! Quite a cool thread, he's friends with some old skoolers as well.

[youtube]z_BxXeqvzvE[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2012)

the golden era man. 

i just love how diverse hip hop is. I honestly can't think of another genre that has so many different subsets.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 2, 2012)

And i appreciate every genre of it in someway. For along time hip hop and rap were like my life. It's still in my top 3 fave things, i think growing bypassed music for the meantime.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 2, 2012)

Beastie Boys, 1986, with a Toronto DJ, taken when in town. I'm not up on hip hop, but I remember where it came from.


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 2, 2012)

** RIP Adam



duchieman said:


> Beastie Boys, 1986, with a Toronto DJ, taken when in town. I'm not up on hip hop, but I remember where it came from.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> And i appreciate every genre of it in someway. For along time hip hop and rap were like my life. It's still in my top 3 fave things, i think growing bypassed music for the meantime.


yeah i hear that growing was and is all consuming at times. i find myself idly daydreaming about potential crosses. 

have to force myself to listen to new hip hop even tho i know i'll likely despise 90-95%. really digging ricky shabaz and the boom bap boys of late. 


duchieman said:


> Beastie Boys, 1986, with a Toronto DJ, taken when in town. I'm not up on hip hop, but I remember where it came from.


ah man, i remember when the beastie boys were young and fun. 

[video=youtube_share;d1bdSEEV6r4]http://youtu.be/d1bdSEEV6r4[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2012)

anyone into brother ali?


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2012)

never heard of him...


----------



## ghb (Oct 2, 2012)

i think he preaches at my mosque, want an autograph?


----------



## Closetgardner (Oct 2, 2012)

Great line up u have!! I'm going to get myself the pk I think I like the look of that.d Does breeders boutique sell fems or regs only?. Would u say the pk is an easy strain to grow or is it best suited to an experienced grower? Got to love the UK strains


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2012)

ghb said:


> i think he preaches at my mosque, want an autograph?


always thought there was something funny about you  


DST said:


> never heard of him...


[video=youtube_share;6ScPoBEFl1Y]http://youtu.be/6ScPoBEFl1Y[/video]
whats not to love about an albino islam convert rapping about forrest whittaker. at least it's not the usual trap star bullshit.



Closetgardner said:


> Great line up u have!! I'm going to get myself the pk I think I like the look of that.d Does breeders boutique sell fems or regs only?. Would u say the pk is an easy strain to grow or is it best suited to an experienced grower? Got to love the UK strains


thanks CG, welcome aboard. shows just getting started. the pk is in reg form only. the only fem they do is DOG Kush. 

PK is a fairly easy to grow strain. couple of pheno's both excellent in flavour and high. yields well to boot.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2012)

wtf when did they start this one vid per post bollocks?!

[video=youtube_share;fF8hfPHsif4]http://youtu.be/fF8hfPHsif4[/video]


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2012)

i think it's due to slowing down connections. So wheres this dude from? sounds quite chill.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brother_Ali

midwest US, interesting read the wiki is. had no fucking idea he was near blind too. even more respect for the man.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 3, 2012)

Ive listened to Bro. Ali, back in the early '00s . Him and tech9 and a few more midwest rappers. Most new rap is nauseating i agree, so i listen to my 95-05 music most times. i thought ali was blind. My homie from back home in sc was all over tv as a blind rapper. He lived less than 5-10 minutes from me. Hes a beast battle rapper. and does ok songs, he is 100% blind. 
[video=youtube;9dv3mfC3l3Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dv3mfC3l3Q&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2012)

his new albums pretty good bit political for me but i don't mind if it's done well. do like tech9 haven't listened to it in a good while. think i'm going to offend the office and put goodie mob on for shits n giggles.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 3, 2012)

Being from the south, goodie mob is classic to me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;J89f_8Pp55A]http://youtu.be/J89f_8Pp55A[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 3, 2012)

Yea, What you really know! i love being from the dirty. But i'd trade the weather and laws anyday. but you were just in Florida so you got a taste. 

Here's another dungeon family classic. I was only 8 when this came out but i loved this song, and still do. 


[video=youtube;tptPj6K_jJQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tptPj6K_jJQ[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2012)

FL was nuts man. i couldn't live there, laws are way fucked. i didn't even bother trying to source anything. 

I was in shock when i saw cee lo was in the charts doing almost soul shiz. i like it though shit he did with dangermouse was cool.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 3, 2012)

yea, cee-lo is on a whole other level. Luckily you were in tourist heaven.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yea, cee-lo is on a whole other level. Luckily you were in tourist heaven.


Haha no luck to it it cost a fuckin fortune. Like near 3months wage for a holiday in mickey mouse land with the joys of the inlaws and a hurricane. Don't want to sound like an ingrate but its not how I'd choose to holiday trust me.


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2012)

Mark out of 10, nil point!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2012)

meeting our buddy hemlock was the highlight and i only saw the bloke for a couple of hours.


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2012)

ach, next time organise it yerself lad. And invite the others (if you want!)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2012)

fella, next holiday I'm going on I'm coming to see you  

next year i think we're doing the mates and birds cheapy week in spain thing or somewhere else cheap and sunny. should be much more chilled.


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh aye, forogt about that, Working Holiday, lol.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> fella, next holiday I'm going on I'm coming to see you
> 
> next year i think we're doing the mates and birds cheapy week in spain thing or somewhere else cheap and sunny. should be much more chilled.


or you mean the fitbaw!

in fact, I better get a name tag for your bedroom door, lmfao.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2012)

lmao ne chance i can get a ticket for the footy fella. the points system is ridiculous. how they expect anyone younger than 50 to go to the away games in europe is beyond me.

working holiday haha yes.... good pretense


----------



## mr west (Oct 3, 2012)

Thats what I keep telling myself, its work and no fun. Stoic professionalism lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2012)

if ever there was 2 professional smokers it'd be you two.


----------



## mr west (Oct 3, 2012)

Its a tough job but someone has to do it. Cant wait to get my wage ive been doing loadsa overtime lmao


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2012)

aye Mr West, we are martyrs to the cause,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2012)

so, it should be a bumper year for the CC with all the tourists thinking this will be the last Cup in Adam. let's just friggin hope it's not a repeat of last yer. po po shutting the gaff down FFS.


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2012)

I believe this year it is going to be in the centre of town (or Amsterdam) and not Duivendrecht like last year....so hopefully no popo. Anyway, 5g max per person on the stall, and receipts for everything!!! then they cannot touch ya.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2012)

far from the grey area? if you get my thinking...


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2012)

not a freakin scooby mate tbh. EM was talking to them and he said that it sounded like it would be in a Club somewhere.....really not sure. I know last year at the Melkweg they got antsy after the first night about people smoking ffs.....so there was no joint puffing at the night events. Totally shit really, but we shall see what happens.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2012)

Spose that's what happens when stones organise shit...

15g wint last a day that's for sure lol


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2012)

Aye, but we have 8 passes, so we can have 40grams in there.......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2012)

MUAHWHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAA........ wonder if that includes hash. probably does eh.

i really want to toke on some exceptional sativa. think it'll be the only way i can toke all day and function lol


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2012)

I'll chop some outdoor Headband early then, lol....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2012)

hahah I thought it leaned heavy toward the indi side being kush based. always put me in a fuckin stupor that's for sure

mind on i got a gram of that quaze stuff as it was touted as heirloom top end sativa. was a bit underwhelming. the panama red i done ages back was like quaze x 10. full on colour alterations tripping balls shiz


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2012)

Headband is also a heady number. Full on cranium banger. That's where it got it's name from, because you feel like you have a headband on....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2012)

yeah i was reading up on that and yeah i know that pressure on the dome feeling lol. i read also it was a nod to jimi hendrix putting acid in his headband before a show!? i doubt that would actually work though in reality.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 4, 2012)

Looking very good my friend.. Nice strains a cracking


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i read also it was a nod to jimi hendrix putting acid in his headband before a show!? i doubt that would actually work though in reality.


i never heard that one before...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2012)

hey hey hows tricks WBW, been a while.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 4, 2012)

Everything is good now man grow is back going and I'm back to work so things looking up now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2012)

on the up an up eh!


----------



## duchieman (Oct 4, 2012)

Haven't seen Panama Red since the early 80's. I too want to try a really nice Sativa, or two, or three. One of the reasons I'm coming. I AM gonna have a good time, right? Nobodies gonna throw me in the pokie are they? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2012)

hahaha i've not much of a tolerance duchie so i'll probably be in the same boat. I'm going to be doing a couple of colombian black sativa's this run and have just crossed the male i got last time to the 2 toke the journo's on. hoping for a nice marriage but eventually the goal is to cross a couple of really nice old landrace satty bitches.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 4, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha i've not much of a tolerance duchie so i'll probably be in the same boat. I'm going to be doing a couple of colombian black sativa's this run and have just crossed the male i got last time to the 2 toke the journo's on. hoping for a nice marriage but eventually the goal is to cross a couple of really nice old landrace satty bitches.


What about flower time? Trying to bring the time down from 16-20 weeks would be great


----------



## duchieman (Oct 4, 2012)

I have some Colombian Gold landrace seed. I grew out a couple but it was time to move and they weren't quite finished when they got chopped. They were tall buggers though and would definitely benefit from topping and trainging. I was also just thinking yesterday that now might be a good time to run a Sativa with the cool winter weather coming. Last ones where in the heat of summer and I think they took a beating for it.


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2012)

I was just speaking to a friend in the US and he reckons the place where they are holding the cup, you are not going to be allowed to smoke in.......WTF? I am seriously starting to wonder about this Cup.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> What about flower time? Trying to bring the time down from 16-20 weeks would be great


yeah that would be nice but ultimately i couldn't care what they yield or how long they take if the quality is stellar. that said it would be nice if they didn't take 6 months lol.


duchieman said:


> I have some Colombian Gold landrace seed. I grew out a couple but it was time to move and they weren't quite finished when they got chopped. They were tall buggers though and would definitely benefit from topping and trainging. I was also just thinking yesterday that now might be a good time to run a Sativa with the cool winter weather coming. Last ones where in the heat of summer and I think they took a beating for it.


yeah i was thinking the same thing, training through the scrog screen. it'll be a squeeze but i'm going to do them 12/12 from seed. well almost


----------



## mr west (Oct 4, 2012)

http://cannabiscup24.eventbrite.com/

this site says where the cup is held, not very intown like.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 4, 2012)

12/12 from seed? Now why didn't I think of that? Doh! 

So which of you blokes am I gonna get to meet next month? Just curious.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 4, 2012)

mr west said:


> http://cannabiscup24.eventbrite.com/
> 
> this site says where the cup is held, not very intown like.


 That's last years, is it not?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2012)

me D and Westy and hopefully not the two X13's.........


----------



## genuity (Oct 4, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah i was reading up on that and yeah i know that pressure on the dome feeling lol. i read also it was a nod to jimi hendrix putting acid in his headband before a show!? i doubt that would actually work though in reality.


if you think about it,all them pores opening up under that hot ass headband,soaking in all that good juice................blast off mode.orbit to mars.

subd in for this one don.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 4, 2012)

Who's buying my ticket??? I make a mean dinner


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2012)

genuity said:


> if you think about it,all them pores opening up under that hot ass headband,soaking in all that good juice................blast off mode.orbit to mars.
> subd in for this one don.


true that man, i imagine you could drink his blood and get off your bonce.
welcome aboard gen!


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Who's buying my ticket??? I make a mean dinner


hahah I imagine we will all be quite hungry....


----------



## mr west (Oct 4, 2012)

duchieman said:


> That's last years, is it not?


Hangs head in stoner done it again shame doh!!


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2012)

Well anyone who comes along to help BB will get a ticket...if you know the secret handshake.

and Fred, I was wondering why you sent me that link the other day, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2012)

i must not be in the circle of trust. 

I'll just pass an L and hope it works i guess.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 4, 2012)

Free tickets! I'm in!


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 4, 2012)

whats up guys, been busy lately packing and finding a new place. but got somewhere sorted and alls going well, ive been lurking mainly just checking out the porn. i built myself a scrog screen and an aero cloner bucket, pretty cool have just ordered a different fogger though, as the one i got has leds in it. but for about £3.50 its nothing. ill get some pics tomorrow when i go check how they doing, i got 3 of westys dippy ellsie's, and the amnesia spluffed with pk they about 5 weeks in flower now, and the veg area is full for xmas, a qrazy quake topped twice, 4 2 tokes topped,4 pks,2 amnesia clones just rooted and 4 dippy ellsie clones just rooted, and i have just chucked 13 more seeds in the dirt from the mystery father crosses on qq,pk,pkxl. ill prob be running another tent at my new place just to get them all flowered, but the seeds will get 8 weeks veg and go in after the xmas run, im running out of space fast.
smoke reports!!! on the 2 toke after a couple weeks cure i got to say its one of the best strains i ever smoked really clean and flavoursome the smell is amazing and its a hard hitter for sure. the pk was also a good smoke but didnt last 2 weeks so a better opinion to follow at xmas. and the qq after 2 weeks is WoW, the smell wafts out the jar and fills the room i love the humm off it citrus,cheese overload. they are all great smokes got to hand it to all the bb guys ur doing good.


----------



## mr west (Oct 4, 2012)

http://cannabiscup25.eventbrite.com/
try this one lol


----------



## rasclot (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm gonna be in dam for the first 2 days of the cup do u reckon il be able to try sum cc entries?


----------



## mr west (Oct 4, 2012)

I think u can buy entrys from the coffee shop whom are entering if u cant make it in to the event. Hope to see ya at some point then dude lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 4, 2012)

No offense to hem, but donny, you visited about the last city I would suggest you visit in the whole of the united states. I understand you were working, but next time they say 'you are going to florida'... get sick.

tgss... let me know who's buying your ticket, maybe they can hook me up too


----------



## rasclot (Oct 4, 2012)

mr west said:


> I think u can buy entrys from the coffee shop whom are entering if u cant make it in to the event. Hope to see ya at some point then dude lol.


Are u there for the cup? With the breeders boutique?


----------



## duchieman (Oct 4, 2012)

mr west said:


> http://cannabiscup25.eventbrite.com/
> try this one lol


Yup. I've been here. I have this planned. 

rasclot. You can pay individually for events but I don't think you get to vote if you don't have a pass. Something like that. FAQ's are at the link above.

Edit

*I can't afford the pass. Can I still attend the event?*
Yes. You can buy single ticket admission to the expo only for 50 euro - these day passes are not available in advance.


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2012)

Guys, anyone that wants to go to the events just give us a shout. We'll sort you out if we can.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2012)

AMCHEESIER said:


> whats up guys, been busy lately packing and finding a new place. but got somewhere sorted and alls going well, ive been lurking mainly just checking out the porn. i built myself a scrog screen and an aero cloner bucket, pretty cool have just ordered a different fogger though, as the one i got has leds in it. but for about £3.50 its nothing. ill get some pics tomorrow when i go check how they doing, i got 3 of westys dippy ellsie's, and the amnesia spluffed with pk they about 5 weeks in flower now, and the veg area is full for xmas, a qrazy quake topped twice, 4 2 tokes topped,4 pks,2 amnesia clones just rooted and 4 dippy ellsie clones just rooted, and i have just chucked 13 more seeds in the dirt from the mystery father crosses on qq,pk,pkxl. ill prob be running another tent at my new place just to get them all flowered, but the seeds will get 8 weeks veg and go in after the xmas run, im running out of space fast.
> smoke reports!!! on the 2 toke after a couple weeks cure i got to say its one of the best strains i ever smoked really clean and flavoursome the smell is amazing and its a hard hitter for sure. the pk was also a good smoke but didnt last 2 weeks so a better opinion to follow at xmas. and the qq after 2 weeks is WoW, the smell wafts out the jar and fills the room i love the humm off it citrus,cheese overload. they are all great smokes got to hand it to all the bb guys ur doing good.


sounds like your set for a truly blitzed xmas and new year fella! you going to rock a journal or just drop pics as n when, either way i wanna see. i've not given anything that much veg for a long long time.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> No offense to hem, but donny, you visited about the last city I would suggest you visit in the whole of the united states. I understand you were working, but next time they say 'you are going to florida'... get sick.


hey jig, i've been to the states 3 times and canada twice. done two trips up the route 1 coast LAX to Vancouver and the islands man and had a fucking blast along the way. I took the golden handshake from a shitty callcentre job, told the boss to get to fuck and walked with 2k in my back burner. phoned my boys who were already booked on the trip and said guess what. I'm coming too. best snap decision i've ever made. my gf at the time wasn't so impressed I was taking off for a month without her mind...

FLA is like the retirement capitol of the US right? wasn't too bad tbf it was the wqorst august they've had for a long time.

you got the wrong end of the stick bud, I wasn't working at all lmao fuck that my friend, working on holiday?!?! i don't even work at work.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 5, 2012)

it sounds like a long veg but only have a 375w of cfl in the veg area so its not that much at all but should still be a decent run. ill deffo keep u posted but i might be offline for a couple weeks with the moving but pictures will be coming ill give u a shout if i start a journal fella.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2012)

I use less in veg cfl's myself fella. keep us posted


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2012)

well it's 3 weeks today and the 2 tokes are starting to get their swerve on.


sorry focus is a bit off.



the creche


male OG kush in isolation, just managed to get him out the veg cupboard in time, he's busting a nut


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2012)

What you reckon to the smell of the male Don? you rubbed it's stem up a bit yet?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2012)

his purple stem errrr had a quick go like aye lolz...... some funk to it aye. couple of his flowers had popped so i set about the 2Toke immediately!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 5, 2012)

2tokes lookin tidy mate.....an the youths look sound too......2tokes pongin to fuck yet?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2012)

cheers fella, not too much stink off them yet but it's building...


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 5, 2012)

a few shots of the cloner,the baby station and the stinky girls, there really humming now they will be down in just over a couple weeks ready for the xmas batch to go in.


----------



## rasclot (Oct 5, 2012)

DST said:


> Guys, anyone that wants to go to the events just give us a shout. We'll sort you out if we can.


The cup starts on the 18-20 is there an event on for the 4 days or is it on the last day mate? Will deffo like to see sum of u lot! I'm there with a few mates on the 16-20!
lookin good in there donny boi! Ras


----------



## DST (Oct 6, 2012)

there is the expo every day, and at night they have a party at the Melkweg, various rappers and artists are normally invited for that.


----------



## rasclot (Oct 6, 2012)

Got any info on that mate or a link?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 6, 2012)

That's cool, I'm glad you've seen more of the states than just fla. Yeah, it's like the retirement community for at least half of the US. The other half go to Arizona (i think lol). Anyways, was discussing it with wife and she thought I should point out I don't know what the fuck I'm talking about. It's true. I don't. Just stupid stereotypes I have being a cool californian. Ha, I still feel the same, but must admit, I haven't the slightest notion of what I spout.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey jig, i've been to the states 3 times and canada twice. done two trips up the route 1 coast LAX to Vancouver and the islands man and had a fucking blast along the way. I took the golden handshake from a shitty callcentre job, told the boss to get to fuck and walked with 2k in my back burner. phoned my boys who were already booked on the trip and said guess what. I'm coming too. best snap decision i've ever made. my gf at the time wasn't so impressed I was taking off for a month without her mind...
> 
> FLA is like the retirement capitol of the US right? wasn't too bad tbf it was the wqorst august they've had for a long time.
> 
> you got the wrong end of the stick bud, I wasn't working at all lmao fuck that my friend, working on holiday?!?! i don't even work at work.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2012)

AMCHEESIER said:


> View attachment 2361856View attachment 2361857View attachment 2361858View attachment 2361859View attachment 2361860View attachment 2361863View attachment 2361864View attachment 2361865View attachment 2361866View attachment 2361867View attachment 2361868a few shots of the cloner,the baby station and the stinky girls, there really humming now they will be down in just over a couple weeks ready for the xmas batch to go in.


Nice pics man, i'm intrigued by the cloner, do you take long cuts so the root sits in the water through the net pot or do the snips go into wet rockwool and then in the clay balls? either way cool cloner. my clone game is way under par. they always seem to come close to death then i see roots. 

whats what in the tent QQ and? look like some nice sized nuggets on them.


jigfresh said:


> That's cool, I'm glad you've seen more of the states than just fla. Yeah, it's like the retirement community for at least half of the US. The other half go to Arizona (i think lol). Anyways, was discussing it with wife and she thought I should point out I don't know what the fuck I'm talking about. It's true. I don't. Just stupid stereotypes I have being a cool californian. Ha, I still feel the same, but must admit, I haven't the slightest notion of what I spout.


ah jig your in fine company man, i can talk shite with the best of them


----------



## duchieman (Oct 6, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> That's cool, I'm glad you've seen more of the states than just fla. * Yeah, it's like the retirement community for at least half of the US. The other half go to Arizona (i think lol). *Anyways, was discussing it with wife and she thought I should point out I don't know what the fuck I'm talking about. It's true. I don't. Just stupid stereotypes I have being a cool californian. Ha, I still feel the same, but must admit, I haven't the slightest notion of what I spout.


 The other half are Snowbirds, destination determined by which half of the country they're in.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 6, 2012)

cuts just sit in the clay balls, i havent run it yet but theres an ultrasonic fogger in the bucket, it creates a mist or fog which supplies oxygenated water bubbles to the exposed cut, and it will even rise into the dome to create the humidity around the leaves so i dont have to mist everyday, there selling them as aero cloners on e bay for about £30 with delivery i knocked it up for about a tenner. ill prob get some rhizotonic and add a little to the res everytime i clone. its experimental but i cant see why it wont work. ill sit the bucket on a heat mat aswell see how it goes, when i take some cuts ill let you know how it goes, usually takes me between 2-4 weeks to clone using my usual method, and they can look very sorry for there selves after that length of time. and in the tent at minute is back left amnesia with some pk spluff on her the other 3 are dippy elssie's maybe a couple seeds on them aswell.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2012)

cool man, thanks for the info. i've tried making a cloner before and didn't quite get it right. went back to jiffy plugs in the heated prop, much higher success rate. 

if my thinking is correct, i could switch from an airstone with the cuts submerged to a fogger. 

let me know how it goes fella.


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2012)

You know I don't have any further info on it lad. I was speaking to a friend in the states who was recently conversing with Mr Danny Darko (or whatever his name is) from HT, and they haven't even got their location booked as far as he is aware....ffs, they better get a swivel on! If I get any more info I'll be sure to share.

D



rasclot said:


> Got any info on that mate or a link?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2012)

hahahah stoners


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2012)

veg update of sorts...

male og snip, first white root


drying of chilli'c, not sure if they are just moulding tho tbh



sour cherry


the creche



creche



Male OG




unfortunately I deleted the pics of the flower tent being the tool i am


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2012)

spunky update lad, lol.


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 10, 2012)

things ;ooking good there tt


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2012)

BTW, the venue is supposed to be at the "Roest" in Amsterdam.


rasclot said:


> Got any info on that mate or a link?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 10, 2012)

Nice going don! I like how you did that male. I'm going to have to try that.


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2012)

I guess this is where I celebrate the fact that my mate just dropped off to me the lemon pledge pk cut Ive been after for bout a year now it seems lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 10, 2012)

WOOT WOOT.... Red letter day!!!! Mark it on the calendar west. Now I can't wait to visit sometime in the future. I wanna smoke that!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2012)

DST said:


> spunky update lad, lol.


more like foreplay really fella. flowering snaps the morning. 


drgrowshit said:


> things ;ooking good there tt


cheers but i aint TTT lol


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Nice going don! I like how you did that male. I'm going to have to try that.


i knew i wouldn't have time to harvest the pollen each day so thought it was an easy option! 


mr west said:


> I guess this is where I celebrate the fact that my mate just dropped off to me the lemon pledge pk cut Ive been after for bout a year now it seems lol.


hahahah only been what near a year lol. i gave the creche the jimmy saville treatment this morning and a few seem citrus in smell so we'll see lol. (sorry for the poor taste)


jigfresh said:


> WOOT WOOT.... Red letter day!!!! Mark it on the calendar west. Now I can't wait to visit sometime in the future. I wanna smoke that!


we all wanna toke that ish jig. one of my personal all time fave tokes.


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2012)

now then now then now then, hows about that then?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2012)

took some snaps on my mobile as i'll not be here fritag.

potted up the creche, thing hasn't been this full in a while.


flower tent 4 weeks the morrow. only one light on at a time still 






off to bolton today for an exhibition with graft tomorrow. only a academic would organise an event like this for a friday ffs.


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2012)

Looking good Don, Good luck with the graft.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2012)

cheers man. the show will be a doddle. our products the best in the market at the moment. not without fault but streets ahead of the next competition. only fly in the ointment is the show starts at 7:15am  finished by half 2 tho.

and the missus is away to york all weekend for a hen do.


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2012)

"There may be trouble ahead........"


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2012)

but while there's moonlight and music....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2012)

slightly better pic, ish lol


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 11, 2012)

looking good fella, cant wait to see the screen in a couple weeks!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2012)

me neither fella, it'll have the next lot in with it by then, gonna be a bit cramped but what the hell eh.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 11, 2012)

sounds like a plan to me mate, the 4 in my tent are coming down monday or tuesday depending how i feel after a mad weekend in blackpool with the lads.i got 15 in the creche at the min to go straight back in, going to put the qq and 4 pkxl under the screen and the smaller ones around the edge, got to sex the pks otherwise id put them in the screen aswell.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 11, 2012)

awesome westy, im just ecently at full capacity too. Good look.


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2012)

Westy? lol. Don get's called all sorts, TTT, Mr West, anything else, lmfao.....


----------



## mr west (Oct 12, 2012)

Wish i was at full capacity or at lease a few weeks in front of where i am now lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 12, 2012)

haha, total stoner moment.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2012)

WTF? way over me?


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 13, 2012)

Don hows the wekend goin without the hen. u stayin straight?
BTW tent looks Awsome!!!!


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> slightly better pic, ish lol
> 
> View attachment 2369164


loooking good don of the gin ton


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 13, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> slightly better pic, ish lol
> 
> View attachment 2369164


How long did you veg again lol,and what day off flower [email protected] grow as always tt


----------



## ghb (Oct 14, 2012)

yeah what they said, i see a 4 inch gap at the right hand side of your screen, good luck fitting any more plants in there haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Don hows the wekend goin without the hen. u stayin straight?
> BTW tent looks Awsome!!!!


hey buddy, cheers! nah i got a little squiff but nothing too outrageous had my pal round and cooked up a ruby murray, few beers n smokes. 


mr west said:


> loooking good don of the gin ton


ta westy lad, really takign off now going to be some fine tweed for crimbo. frosts building and they smell lush.


drgrowshit said:


> How long did you veg again lol,and what day off flower [email protected] grow as always tt


alreet DGS vegged about 6 weeks all told ish i dunno i can;t remember last week nevermind 6 ago. they were 4 weeks friday gone.


ghb said:


> yeah what they said, i see a 4 inch gap at the right hand side of your screen, good luck fitting any more plants in there haha


hahah i know i was thinking that myself but i have a plan as always lol. shit will get real interesting in another 4 weeks when i've got to put the next lot in  I'm just going to grandstand them on some big pots and trim the side branches. SOG to da SCROG ?!?!

fucking sick of monday already, go away for 2 days and have 4 days to catch up on come monday. 

[video=youtube_share;_bEgISAzZW4]http://youtu.be/_bEgISAzZW4[/video]


----------



## mr west (Oct 15, 2012)

Listen to jeramy vine if u get a chanc ethey talking about weaher it shouyld be leagle to grow ur own in the uk
http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/player/bbc_radio_two


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2012)

yeah i read that in the paper this morning. independent study claiming the billions spent on the war against drugs is wasted.... tell us something we all don't know eh lol


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 15, 2012)

A Ruby murray you say...Do tell?


----------



## ghb (Oct 15, 2012)

curry hemlock. it's very popluar here in the u.k to go for a curry (other eastern delicacies are available) after one or two drinks.


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 15, 2012)

ghb said:


> curry hemlock. it's very popluar here in the u.k to go for a curry (other eastern delicacies are available) after one or two drinks.


LOL thanks ghb... So donnie on the loose eatin curry


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2012)

It's funny how every so often you get these flashes of news that seem to be way to sensible for our day and age...and then it just fades away and they get back on the weed bashing wagon again.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> LOL thanks ghb... So donnie on the loose eatin curry


hahah the other way round hem mate you eat the curry then all hell breaks loose  my slangs always confusing you fella. i've been getting a lot worse with it, making my own geordie rhyming slang as opposed to cockney which to anyone outside of a 50 mile radius i may as well be speaking double dutch. with the exception of the scots who appear to have taken it to the (next/previous?) level and regressed to medieval slang( i like it! haha). I've also just picked of a book of etymology and the origins of phrases and expressions which is fascinating to me but not so to others.



DST said:


> It's funny how every so often you get these flashes of news that seem to be way to sensible for our day and age...and then it just fades away and they get back on the weed bashing wagon again.


the only bit that bugs me is it's always those without much clout speak the most sense. just adds to the disillusionment of the youth.

took some decent pics last night while trying to figure out if i can squeeze more plants in the tent. i'll chuck em up when i get to graft.


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2012)

Stack em and rack em!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2012)

how right you are D, tho not plants today. the gaffers just phoned and asked me to help him move house... i'm limbering and stretching as i type. by which i mean the kettles on and I'm having a spliff.


----------



## mr west (Oct 16, 2012)

jus gotta say my daughter loves ur avi don lol. she says duck and points at it we she sees it lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2012)

hahah class, it's actually a stop smoking campaign, apparently animals look daft smoking and so do we?!?!


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2012)

That's how they use to warm up before a footy game back in the old days....all having a fag in the tunnel before running out, lol.. 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> how right you are D, tho not plants today. the gaffers just phoned and asked me to help him move house... i'm limbering and stretching as i type. by which i mean the kettles on and I'm having a spliff.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 16, 2012)

not much has changed i still warm up with a cough and splutter in the mornings!! tea and a small spliff in the morning and im ready to face the rest of world.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2012)

i've stopped wake n baking afore work. too much to do and also eating your bait afore half ten means your hank marvin by 2.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 16, 2012)

its only a little one in the morning don, i have my 2 cups of tea a little spliff then get my shower and im fresh as a daisy. its got to stop though my younger bro wants me down the gym in the mornings now aswell as the afternoon got his first proper cage fight in 6 weeks so needs to train hard and theres nothing harder than pushing 16 stone of ignorant mass around when ur only 10 nd a half ur self. im still recovering from blackpool u know ur getting old when the hangover lasts 3 days lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 16, 2012)

Alright Stranger, New Thread Yeeee Haaa! Your grow's looking good man, im STILL off the cyberland and just grabbing a quick blast my friends.
Got myself plodding away and finaly got back round to FULL tent style! 
i'll get some Pic's up before they fall one way or another. 2 Dog's from the pips my keeper threw out last run, 2 Pineapple ( c99's i think lol ), a Caseyband cross (stinky Pinky Pheno), a SLH and 1 trusty Liver's. Yours on first page look Bang Tidy bro!
Still got all clone's and looking forward to getting the show back cantering ! Giddy Up Mutha Fukka!!!

Speak soon Pal

cinders


----------



## mr west (Oct 16, 2012)

I get up early to get my shmoke on b4 everyone rises. I like about 6 half joints maybe 8, then the princess wakes up bout 2 hrs later and picks up the slack lol. Ill smoke one or two while she does the ones in the ashtray in and then we start sharing againg if hatty aint awake by 9am


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 16, 2012)

Lol, Mr. West. How much bud do you put in your joints? 6-8 whewww! Do you roll with baccy?


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 16, 2012)

keeping up the hard work?


----------



## duchieman (Oct 16, 2012)

Good Day Don,

So, I'm caught up. Girls look very nice. On the topic of your slang. Based on what I read here, and other threads you "lads" hang out in, I need to brush up on that UK slang before I head out, if that's possible. Don't know if a month is enough time. Had this same issue when my daughters friend came from the UK to visit last summer. Many puzzled looks passed between each other during that time. Anyways, cheers mate!


----------



## mr west (Oct 16, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, Mr. West. How much bud do you put in your joints? 6-8 whewww! Do you roll with baccy?


I roll a 3 skin joint with about half a superking fag and bout .3 or .4g of weed if i have it that is lol so hardly .anything at the min lol.


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2012)

Am saying nothing, apart from, "am saying nothing".


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 16, 2012)

old school rolling bet there small greens aswell, raws are good papers get a better tasting joint imo. i roll mine with a similar amount of herb unless its the weekend lol.


----------



## mr west (Oct 16, 2012)

My tollerance is about as much as my daughters at the min lol. Mate brought some psychosis round the other day and it was like coming home the stone was so nice lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2012)

AMCHEESIER said:


> its only a little one in the morning don, i have my 2 cups of tea a little spliff then get my shower and im fresh as a daisy. its got to stop though my younger bro wants me down the gym in the mornings now aswell as the afternoon got his first proper cage fight in 6 weeks so needs to train hard and theres nothing harder than pushing 16 stone of ignorant mass around when ur only 10 nd a half ur self. im still recovering from blackpool u know ur getting old when the hangover lasts 3 days lol


16 stone of ignorant mass haahahahahaha i know how it feels trust me. the gym has been on the cards for me for a while but the motivation i lack. these days i'm knackered by the time i get yem from work. not physically just mentally done in.


Cindyguygrower said:


> Alright Stranger, New Thread Yeeee Haaa! Your grow's looking good man, im STILL off the cyberland and just grabbing a quick blast my friends.
> Got myself plodding away and finaly got back round to FULL tent style!
> i'll get some Pic's up before they fall one way or another. 2 Dog's from the pips my keeper threw out last run, 2 Pineapple ( c99's i think lol ), a Caseyband cross (stinky Pinky Pheno), a SLH and 1 trusty Liver's. Yours on first page look Bang Tidy bro!
> Still got all clone's and looking forward to getting the show back cantering ! Giddy Up Mutha Fukka!!!
> ...


Howdy stranger! glad to hear the ranch is back in order and got some fine fillies in the stable too. mine's fucking brim full and i've ne where to put owt lol. got another run of clones to go in then i'm gonna have no where to put the reg next lot hahah fun an fuckin games eh. 

glad to see ya Cinders man. i'll catch ya doon the saloon 


duchieman said:


> Good Day Don,
> 
> So, I'm caught up. Girls look very nice. On the topic of your slang. Based on what I read here, and other threads you "lads" hang out in, I need to brush up on that UK slang before I head out, if that's possible. Don't know if a month is enough time. Had this same issue when my daughters friend came from the UK to visit last summer. Many puzzled looks passed between each other during that time. Anyways, cheers mate!


good morrow fine sir! hows tricks Duchie lad,

girls are getting there, 5 weeks the morrow. this time i will put some pics up lol. this weeks been crazy busy. i swear it feels like monday was yesterday and i've just blinked a few times.

where was your daughters friend from man? I generally tone down the geordie accent for foreigners ( i have to for my work or spend hours explaining things over an over) so you might get luck, less i've had a swally then all bets are off. 


mr west said:


> My tollerance is about as much as my daughters at the min lol. Mate brought some psychosis round the other day and it was like coming home the stone was so nice lol.


I've been sucking on dust for the last few weeks, partly as i've got none of my own and partly there's been nowt worth buying so my tolerance is shot to buggery. lightweight tastic. 

I have a sneakily horrible feeling that my crop is going to come down just before or after the cup. might have to be after, my lass will be paranoid android left in the house with all that drying. i'd probably come home to her having chucked it in the bloody tyne.


well it's time to get to work  laters all


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2012)

Dam, that's niet zo gid timing lad. Probably best to leave it till you get back then. Extra few days will just give you an extra few grams no doubt.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2012)

probably just make the stone a bit heavier i reckon. only my first run of this so it could be done early. I know it's banging at dot on 9 weeks, letting it go longer it'd be like letting the foosty one go over


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2012)

aye, the foosty one is a nighty night lights out sort of lady.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2012)

you aint kidding. this one's deffo on par with ol'foosty 

5 weeks flower tomorrow


just getting to the good bit  opening the tent the whiff is fucking lush. sweet and inviting.


----------



## mr.green123 (Oct 18, 2012)

very sexy mate nice work


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2012)

cheers fella,

buds aren't quite as thick as i'd like but there's a good way to go yet.


----------



## mr.green123 (Oct 18, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers fella,
> 
> buds aren't quite as thick as i'd like but there's a good way to go yet.


looking good to me mate there fatten right up over the next few weeks


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 18, 2012)

Hope mine will end up looking as good as yours Don.

Already have more strains than i know what to do with and no place to grow, but i've money and not much to do with it so thought i'd support you guys. Just bought a pack each of Engineers Dream, Psycho Killer, and Dippy Elsy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> looking good to me mate there fatten right up over the next few weeks


aye true enough man, i'm starting to pump the feed up so should see a good increase in the next few weeks. the lad who grew out the mother to this run said the buds were a bit airy. idk if that was down to the environment and technique or if it's genetic, i reckon genetic but we'll see. i personally don't mind airy buds, the punters think the deals are huge. 



tip top toker said:


> Hope mine will end up looking as good as yours Don.
> 
> Already have more strains than i know what to do with and no place to grow, but i've money and not much to do with it so thought i'd support you guys. Just bought a pack each of Engineers Dream, Psycho Killer, and Dippy Elsy


good show old chap! tho i am not affiliated with those good sports at BB   I've just got a pack of dippy ellsy, can't wait to pop em. but sadly i'll have to as my veg room is chocka. never know though i might get a few males and need to pop something lol..... still can't help calling it dippy eggs though...


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 18, 2012)

Don. I was really looking forward to a good story about your weekend seeing as I live for your funny wit. all i got was a tit story about some curry.

Slowing down are you Gov?

That weak as weekend might be a sign of maturity....LOL, what do ya think DST


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 18, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you aint kidding. this one's deffo on par with ol'foosty
> 
> 5 weeks flower tomorrow
> View attachment 2377469View attachment 2377470View attachment 2377471View attachment 2377472View attachment 2377473View attachment 2377474
> ...


looking nice man well done,nice one for 5 weeks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Don. I was really looking forward to a good story about your weekend seeing as I live for your funny wit. all i got was a tit story about some curry.
> Slowing down are you Gov?
> That weak as weekend might be a sign of maturity....LOL, what do ya think DST


there was tit?!?!? sheeeet i musta missed it lol... i was saving myself for this weekend bro. it's the second largest game in the football calendar this weekend. The Derby. rest assured i will be pushing the boat out, SINK THE BISMARK STYLE. 


drgrowshit said:


> looking nice man well done,nice one for 5 weeks


cheers fella, keep looking at my ever dwindling bag of odd scraps n thinking i might take a mercy branch.


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2012)

Sink the Bismark indeed, you ever drunk any of that Don? or the Nuclear Atomic Pengiun? 45% beer, freakin nuts.

And Hem, I can't imagine Don calming down, he's just limbering up for the Derby as he say's, lol. Loads eh Northern blokes drinking loads eh beer and taking their taps oaf! lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2012)

nah man i went doon the brew dog bar but i din't have te haqircut for the place, reet full of trendy wankers. i don't really drink beer i need the fizzy lol. some beers i can drink, quite liked their punk ipa. freezing beer down to extract the water and make a horrid tasting spirit out of it aint my cuppa lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 19, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm limbering and stretching as i type. by which i mean the kettles on and I'm having a spliff.


This is the funniest thing I heard in a long time. Nice Don. Olympic athlete you are, lol. Looking forward to hearing some of the geordie slang in person. What dates you gonna be there fella?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> This is the funniest thing I heard in a long time. Nice Don. Olympic athlete you are, lol. Looking forward to hearing some of the geordie slang in person. What dates you gonna be there fella?



all of them  hahaaaha ill be in Adam for the start and the morning after the close.


----------



## mr west (Oct 19, 2012)

I got my breeders boutique t-shirt on today, getting it warmed up for the cup getting excited now i think lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 20, 2012)

I have a BB shirt... but I think it was meant for a girl, or small child. I could probably turn a few heads wearing it, but not necessarily the ones I would like to have checking me out lol.

Don mate, what the fucks is up with peeps running on the pitch to attack players now? Would be a shame to have to put up fences in english stadiums like they got in eastern europe and india, etc. Always thought that was one of the best parts of football (and sports like it) that you aren't separated from the game. Always gotta be a tool to ruin shit for the rest of us.

Looking forward to meeting you buddy.


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 20, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I have a BB shirt... but I think it was meant for a girl, or small child. I could probably turn a few heads wearing it, but not necessarily the ones I would like to have checking me out lol.
> 
> Don mate, what the fucks is up with peeps running on the pitch to attack players now? Would be a shame to have to put up fences in english stadiums like they got in eastern europe and india, etc. Always thought that was one of the best parts of football (and sports like it) that you aren't separated from the game. Always gotta be a tool to ruin shit for the rest of us.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you buddy.


Your In for a treat Jig First Class that DOn!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2012)

hahahah sounds like me in my BB shirt jig. though mines intended for the average sized male. not geordie sized male...

i must have missed something fella, who's been chinned on the pitch? i know there was the riot in the afcon game last week but that's those crazy Senegalese. i've never understood rioting. the mentality of 'i'm pissed off with the situation not being how i want it so i'm going to smash shit up' that's going to make things much better. give me strength. 

IF and i do mean IF the great unwashed do score a consolation goal today the mackem swines will invade the pitch. as we are the centre of their world, it would be better than christmas for them. they wouldn't dare try and strike any of the players though. shola's hard as nails and you'd have to be a fruit and nut bar to take tiote on. 

in summation i've had bolognese for breakfast to lay a good foundation for the lashings of lager i'm about to consume. i'm away to rattle my lass out the scratcher and get my first tinny cracked. BOOOOOOOOM.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 21, 2012)

Sounds like a fine sunday there. Here's the story I was talking about. Was in the championship, leeds v sheffield. http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11715/8180178/Police-to-investigate-attack-on-Chris-Kirkland-during-Sheffield-Wednesday-draw-with-Leeds


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2012)

absolute disgrace that. no place for it in football. fans outside the game or firms rather kick lumps out of each other but keep it out of colours and away from the ground. i mean how the fuck wasn't the guy captured by the offcials ffs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2012)

in other news i've managed to cram the next lot into the tent, 

2 x Columbian black, which might not even show sex for 5-6 weeks 
1 x Exo cheese
1 x Psycho killer
2 x 2Toke killers
2 x Qrazy Quake x smelly cherry


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 21, 2012)

thats going to be 1 packed tent, what size is it don 4x4??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2012)

1.2m  i got shot of my big 2.5 and the jumbo jet fan/filter when i moved, it's being put to good use elsewhere  

and yeah it's pretty full aye. had to chuck the chilli plants


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 21, 2012)

Stay outta trouble Don Mate!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 21, 2012)

Next generation sounds mighty fine. Looking forward to see that qq x sc. Sounds lush.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Stay outta trouble Don Mate!


me? in trouble!? only with the missus, and she's still speaking to me so it's not too bad...


jigfresh said:


> Next generation sounds mighty fine. Looking forward to see that qq x sc. Sounds lush.


yeah i'm looking forward to seeing how that one turns out. should be frosty and fruity. i put the QQ stud through most of the clone onlies and just haven't had the space to try them yet. the QQ x Psychosis should be a banger too.


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 22, 2012)

So how was the derby follies Don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2012)

canny good. though to avoid a load of aggro i stayed local and avoided the town. still came home in a plight but didn't spend a fortune. no great escapades to report hem. maybe i am getting old...


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 23, 2012)

Don G
cheers fella said:


> na man dont do it,but havent we all lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2012)

Might have to fella, I've scraped out the crystal from the grinder and smoked it. Going to be a long 3 nd a bit weeks. Saw some proper dink weed the other day, 65 a half for almost cack brown seeded bush with ne smell. I refused to even hit the test joint it smelled like shite. 

Narks me buying it now, so balls if I'm going to buy monkey matting.


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 23, 2012)

m 2 mate lol,question?if a girl plant starts as a girl then pollinated by a male what seeds do ya get the stronder strain or what?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2012)

it's pot luck man. you might get some that lean to one parent and some to the other and some that's a good representation of both, you have to then work with the offspring and try and lock down the traits you want. takes what seems like an age. i've chucked literally hundreds of seeds cos i wasn't happy with the outcome.


----------



## mr.green123 (Oct 24, 2012)

whens the next update due of the fat ladys


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2012)

funny you should say that, i generally do it fridays but this morning i thought fuck it n took some snaps. so in about 3 minutes fella.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2012)

Veg cupboard still rammo, need to take some snips from these in a couple of weeks. going to get one of them foggers and try again without the heated prop...


moved all the pots underneath to fit the next lot around the edges so the buds have leant over a bit


frost shots


I added a bit of snowstorm to the mix and i should have raised the lights a bit so they've got a little burn to them but nothing major. couple of week feeds then i'll hammer it back up for the 6th week


----------



## mr.green123 (Oct 24, 2012)

looking good mate i bet there kicking up a stink now.have you ever tried an aero cloner there surrpost to give out really good results for cloning and super fast


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2012)

cheers man and yeah canny stink off them now like.

i made me own aerocloner but didn't quite get it right, clones were still alive n healthy but didn't root for ages.


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 24, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Veg cupboard still rammo, need to take some snips from these in a couple of weeks. going to get one of them foggers and try again without the heated prop...
> 
> View attachment 2384463
> moved all the pots underneath to fit the next lot around the edges so the buds have leant over a bit
> ...


They have well turned out great bud,the clones well came on.DO you have any info on plant magic plus soil?
Ta Don


----------



## mr.green123 (Oct 24, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers man and yeah canny stink off them now like.
> 
> i made me own aerocloner but didn't quite get it right, clones were still alive n healthy but didn't root for ages.


take a look at these mate nice and simple https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/212657-all-one-diy-aero-cloner.html


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 24, 2012)

looking frosty as don white christmas for you, looking cramped in there.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2012)

cheers lad, nah i have nee experience with it. after a quick deeks it looks like a mix of fungi and microbes not too unlike Diamterous earth or however the frig you spell it, Diatomaceous earth it is.

I'd be wary of any product range like theirs mind. you just don't need any range of stuff that has 40 odd bottles of different additives. decent companies will have all you need in about 4 different bottles.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> take a look at these mate nice and simple https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/212657-all-one-diy-aero-cloner.html


nice one cheers, looks about like what i want to do.


AMCHEESIER said:


> looking frosty as don white christmas for you, looking cramped in there.


if i get there without going nuts it will be aye. i friggin hate xmas. load of bollocks once your past about 13.


----------



## cONkey (Oct 24, 2012)

herro mr.donginton.my name is coNKey and im new here.will u be my friend? i wuv Breeders Boutiuque strains, they are the bestest in the world, ever. and i start to grow them right now.
i have sour cherry, deep blue, phsyco surprise , exodus cheese bc . sworry about me broken Engwish im from cHina and try wery hard to lEarn Engwish.
i will Fowwllow you cwosley here master Don. Tank you For being so nice and Gentlememly.Your grow such Beutiufull pLants.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2012)

thought they fuckin threw you back in the swamp?

ok so which old user are you lol. i might re incarnate myself shortly.


----------



## ghb (Oct 24, 2012)

from the look of the thread they started i would say doc amber trichome, could be wrong, didn't think she was a troll. should make for an interesting convo.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 24, 2012)

Lol, i think its amber. i think thats her seed case haha. seen it in another thread recently.. but maybe not



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> !! lol..im going to the grand canyon soon and im so excited about it!!! xoxoxo ambz
> View attachment 2364445View attachment 2364446View attachment 2364447View attachment 2364448


----------



## cONkey (Oct 24, 2012)

me dont undwerstand . i dont knows dr.amber. i seen her sexy grow on here.she said she be my friend.she so nice and so hot and sexy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey ambz lmao 

conkey has a Canadian accent pet


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 24, 2012)

That could be true. Couldnt be any truer.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2012)

hows about a bit of chap-core for a thursday morning

[video=youtube_share;xT2iP5Si-Ho]http://youtu.be/xT2iP5Si-Ho[/video]


----------



## mr west (Oct 25, 2012)

classs donny love that guy mr b


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2012)

aye proper makes me chuckle he does.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2012)

am thinking i might use the cardboard flower box i use for males to sex the next round early then revert them back to veg for a couple of weeks. might make a bit of funky growth, but should revert pretty quick it's just a tiny cfl so shouldn't push them too far into flower hopefully


----------



## cONkey (Oct 25, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Hey ambz lmao
> 
> conkey has a Canadian accent pet


i frink you mistake me for anoder conkey. this is what me lable says.have a rice day master don.nameste and fung shwai your way.your fwiend conKey.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2012)

lolz i see.... harroooow conkey san.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 25, 2012)

A man with standards. Nice one bru. I woulda smoked it and bought it and complained about it till I smoked it all. Bad headache and all. I bought some shit a couple years ago that smelled like perfume. What a twat.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> Might have to fella, I've scraped out the crystal from the grinder and smoked it. Going to be a long 3 nd a bit weeks. Saw some proper dink weed the other day, 65 a half for almost cack brown seeded bush with ne smell. I refused to even hit the test joint it smelled like shite.
> 
> Narks me buying it now, so balls if I'm going to buy monkey matting.





Don Gin and Ton said:


> lolz i see.... harroooow conkey san.


Donny, that's japanese. Don't you know your silly accents.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2012)

hahaha when it comes to intoxicants i have very high standards jig. don't see the point in taking sub par weed or other drugs or alcohol. if i'm drinking i like a nice drink, i don't mind paying a bit more for a pint that's traveled half the world to meet my lips.

as for japanese chinese or any other nese i have only southpark as my guide  though i have been perfecting the gangnam dance. ( i danced like that anyway...shhhh )

OPPA! Gangnam Style!

[video=youtube_share;9bZkp7q19f0]http://youtu.be/9bZkp7q19f0[/video]

anyone want more pics for friday pr0n's sake ?


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2012)

After being at the Concert Gebouw in Amsterdam listening to Gustov Mahler last night...all this is a bit beneath me, lmfao. 

I jest, I do like Mr Edward, first time I heard it, lol.

You could always speak Singlish which is a Singaporean/Chinese/Malaysian dialect, which is very easy to understand, you simply put the word LA at the end of any sentence. "anyone for a jointla"?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2012)

like how you have a wide and varied musical appreciation. i do to, admittedly not the classical stuff for the most part lol.

as for doing accents it's one of my favourite things to do. Me and my pal Brian, AKA the Earl of Shields do it all the time pissed. i love the west country and afrikaaaaaans man.

Singlish you say hmmmm jakeylala i'll give it a go.

Fuck da police.
[video=youtube_share;nLy9HbxFtLM]http://youtu.be/nLy9HbxFtLM[/video]

it's fuckin 3c in the toon this morning. i'm not leaving the house till the suns up.


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2012)

it's going to be 1c this wekeend in de Dam.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2012)

Canal skating by cup time no doubt...


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 26, 2012)

pics then d and cheers broim owe ya 1 or 2 lol for that wee faviour


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2012)

i've misplaced the card reader so no pics today sadly, them things are in the fairy post system this arvo lad

i never do these things for owt in return but cheers anyway fella!


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2012)

Fuck getting registered mail. Fairy Postal system everytime!!! lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 26, 2012)

No classical donny?? haha i admit i can'y listen to it in the car or while i'm working. but i do appreciate the music when i hear it. i like hearing a lot of noises put together nicely. sometimes i don't need words.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 26, 2012)

forgot the vid. 


[video=youtube;-hJf4ZffkoI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hJf4ZffkoI[/video]


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2012)

This is the symphony and the place we were at last night...the music actually starts 2.30 mins in. This is from 87 though.
[youtube]_IB1UWabZlc[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2012)

i appreciate the ability in most forms of music, there's only a few genre's i don;t like to be honest. had a brief fling with Gregorian chant a while back but it was making me angry i think. fucking christian music for ya.


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 26, 2012)

For My Man Don

livers and CC AKA Smelly Cherry on the SCROG


----------



## shishkaboy (Oct 26, 2012)

subbin in back later


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2012)

Gregorian chant, wtf is that Don?

edit: soon to be Gregorian Dubstep Chant!


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2012)

Nice scrog there hem mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2012)

Nooice stuff hem looks a tidy weight too.  

Gregorian chant is an acquired taste, def not beast with two backs tunes. Unless your a gasmask wearing deviant proficient in Japanese knot ties......


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 27, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Nooice stuff hem looks a tidy weight too.
> 
> Gregorian chant is an acquired taste, def not beast with two backs tunes. Unless your a gasmask wearing deviant proficient in Japanese knot ties......



Fukin funny bastard!!!!!!!


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 27, 2012)

nice wee surprise today mate


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2012)

I am okay at knots, sheepbends, round turns 2 half hitches, bowlins, etc, etc....not sure about the Japs ties, sounds rude!


Don Gin and Ton said:


> Nooice stuff hem looks a tidy weight too.
> 
> Gregorian chant is an acquired taste, def not beast with two backs tunes. Unless your a gasmask wearing deviant proficient in Japanese knot ties......


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 28, 2012)

You seriously know some knots D? I might remember how to tie a bowline but that's about it. Rabbit goes round the tree...


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2012)

I learned a couple as a lad, but we had to learn a few while we were doing out Competent Crew certificate out in Croatia.


----------



## cONkey (Oct 29, 2012)

who are the breeders of breeeders boutique? like i think its dst, donginton, westy, hemlock, lgp, is that it? or is it a secret?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 29, 2012)

we have no affiliation with those guys. I am not even a real person today.


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2012)

It's a BIG secret 


cONkey said:


> who are the breeders of breeeders boutique? like i think its dst, donginton, westy, hemlock, lgp, is that it? or is it a secret?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 29, 2012)

Happy Monday Donny.


----------



## cONkey (Oct 29, 2012)

i , a zombie and a puppet.just a trashy doll... where are the dreams that ive been after? master mater promises only lies. 
were you up all night doin rails again donstea wonstie? what i wouldnt do for a big fat line right about now.lol..
i got all my halloween gear tonite mate and that would be THE ACCESsoRY of chooice..for my little silver glitter purse equipt with mirror and razor blade.the final little thing i need to seal the deal on the SOUL TRAIN.
oh so um hey 
hey what up with your scroggy you froggy!?got any bud pawn?
[video=youtube_share;n3gtHKlBCOc]http://youtu.be/n3gtHKlBCOc[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2012)

no rails for don for a while conkz. spent all saturday evening doing rails of molly and all day sunday on the marching pooda. my body felt like it was screaming at me yesterday. i felt like the guy at 4:28 in the vid. 

peer pressure's a motherfucker. at least i resisted the tabs of acid. my friends are fuckin idiots. who takes acid on fucking stag do. clubbing was amusing seeing the lads freaking out at the halloween fancy dress outfits. I'm still trying to find out who has the pics of me in the SS cap.

was a good night/weekend, but i got really confused as to what day it was and what time as the clocks went forward an hour. body clock is ballsed big time. 

i'll snap a couple of shots afore i leave for work...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2012)

this mornings update is brought to you by the fucking stones baby!

[video=youtube_share;rPFGWVKXxm0]http://youtu.be/rPFGWVKXxm0[/video]



the worm is turning, first few hairs going oranjeboom


----------



## mr.green123 (Oct 30, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> this mornings update is brought to you by the fucking stones baby!
> 
> [video=youtube_share;rPFGWVKXxm0]http://youtu.be/rPFGWVKXxm0[/video]
> 
> ...


there piling on the weight now mate nice work


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2012)

cheers, i'm just annoyed at myself for burning them a little.


----------



## mr.green123 (Oct 30, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers, i'm just annoyed at myself for burning them a little.


that's nothing major mate i didn't even notice it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2012)

nah it's not too bad but i did it in what i call the boost week. but most folk see boosters as a waste of time anyway so i guess it's no big loss.


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2012)

Am saying nix, lol.....ya big chutney booster.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2012)

that's reet porridge pusher.....


----------



## cONkey (Oct 30, 2012)

damn that looks sweet don really really fuckin sweet. so wild and unruley what a turn on.LOL!please find that halloween picture for me pretty please! sounds fasinating. have a rice day! xoxo cOnkz


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2012)

twas nothing to do with halloween i assure you  i'll PM it 

cheers conkz!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2012)

can't upload from the comp to a pm for some reason only an URL and I'm not putting more pics of me in daft gear in teh interwebz. there's enough already.



the day the SS cooked breakfast.....

say what you like about the nazi's they had some fuckin sharp get ups.


----------



## cONkey (Oct 30, 2012)

damn your sooo HOT HOT HOT don, you must have so many babes hittin on u! your not kiddin that hat is the shit. i love the skull and crossbones.


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2012)

The Nazi's were always cooking stuff eh!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2012)

cONkey said:


> damn your sooo HOT HOT HOT don, you must have so many babes hittin on u! your not kiddin that hat is the shit. i love the skull and crossbones.


me too! I tried it on and wanted one straight away. a full SS outfit would be the shiznit eh.

and aye, i'm beating them off with sticks lmao hardly pet.


DST said:


> The Nazi's were always cooking stuff eh!!!


stuff, people, countries you name it. gordon ramsey aint got shit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2012)

a mere £317 for the full outfit. http://www.ioffer.com/i/wwii-nazi-german-ss-m32-uniform-set-146355925

i'm actually quite tempted.


----------



## cONkey (Oct 30, 2012)

dude i sware to fuckin GOD if you get that outfit , LMao, which is the total chit. u will def win the PROTO PIPE!! hands down..lol.oh man i want one so much now too. how rad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2012)

i was discussing with the owner of the cap why he had it ( he also has a US marine's helmet, he's not just some nazi collecting weirdo well maybe, anyway. ) and he just said cos it's cool as fuck. which i had to agree it was. 

but what am i going to do with it? wear it every halloween!? do the housework in it n make sure i get my wear out of it. my missus think s i'm bonkers but if i spend the equal amount on her i'm sure i could wangle it. christ her last handbag cost that and more. 

xmas pressie to myself maybe!?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 30, 2012)

It's all fun and games till ya do a family geneology search and find relatives in argentina that were from germany! (cough) interesting read that was. I have seen pics of b&b's stuff don, but only from there site, thehn when id gone there was an iamchessier putting the nicest comments on almost all the strains i was like ...hmmm he cant be the only satisfied customer...really nice to see the final product when loved by a caring parent! I'd never get away with that as a costume here where i live!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2012)

haha yeah i can imagine it being a bit close to the bone for a lot of people, like millions of them. i was actually born in germany but no blood line to the third reich or owt. but hey man you can't help your lineage. 

there's a load of pics in the 600 club breeders thread you should check it out. https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/392046-club-600-breeding-showcase-119.html


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 30, 2012)

Pure class, donny. Pure class.


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 30, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i was discussing with the owner of the cap why he had it ( he also has a US marine's helmet, he's not just some nazi collecting weirdo well maybe, anyway. ) and he just said cos it's cool as fuck. which i had to agree it was.
> 
> but what am i going to do with it? wear it every halloween!? do the housework in it n make sure i get my wear out of it. my missus think s i'm bonkers but if i spend the equal amount on her i'm sure i could wangle it. christ her last handbag cost that and more.
> 
> xmas pressie to myself maybe!?


get the use out of it get out guyzing lol trick or treat you WILL make a power lol in having a fne wee laugh


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2012)

hahah eye goose stepping about the morrisons doorway asking for old dears papers...


----------



## mr west (Oct 30, 2012)

I went to a wedding reception dressed as hitler lol, just looked at the photos and thought better of posting lmao


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't know if it's a difference of thinking between UK and US, or maybe it's a Cali thing... but I don't think you could get away with something like that around here.


----------



## mr west (Oct 30, 2012)

I did get some funny looks wen i was in the taxi going lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2012)

i was working on the principle prince harry got away with it?!!?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 31, 2012)

well i realised i couldn't reach the back pots too good so i took some straggler undergrowth shoots down with next to nothing on them. at least i'll have a couple of hits to smoke in a day or so.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 1, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well i realised i couldn't reach the back pots too good so i took some straggler undergrowth shoots down with next to nothing on them. at least i'll have a couple of hits to smoke in a day or so.


Uhhuh.. couldn't reach em  growers always find a way of justifying an early snip or two


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2012)

that's my story and I'm sticking to it


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 1, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> how do fella!
> 
> that livers was from an old user on here oscaroscar. the temps made a big difference to the colour but even so i don't think i've seen anyone better his.


I remember Oscar was the first one of us to get the livers and he grew it like a beast. His was definitely the best I've seen


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2012)

yeah man! i often wonder how he's getting along. still yet to see it done as good never mind better


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Nov 1, 2012)

what ever happened to good ol OscarOscar??


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 1, 2012)

anyone that says that they not had an early snip off there plant are fibbers FACT lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 1, 2012)

It's just testing.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2012)

Quality control n that eh


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2012)

no friday update today peeps, no time to take snaps this morgen, might take a couple tonight when i feed if i've not had too many cheeky vimto's


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 2, 2012)

Do you mean there will be no pic till Monday?...and then it is subject to the degree of hangover.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2012)

there'll be 2 new hangovers by then, i'm at a wedding all day sat and the fussball on sunday. i'll take a snap or two on my mobile tonight. it drives me mad the card reader won't work on my home pc only the office. my girl got a fancy pants new cam and it takes worse pics than the old one ( of which the screen is half goosed so i snap blindly away and just pic the best ones when i get to work).


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 2, 2012)

I just fixed the screen on my little camera. i sat on it a few months back. Ordered the new screen for $5 or something. Shipped in two days. Took 10 minutes to replace (start to finish). Was even a video on youtube to follow. Bam.... just like new.

Here's where I got mine. http://www.tmart.com/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2012)

i looked into how much to get a screen and it fixed ages back n the guy wanted something like 70 sheets. i could buy a new one off ebay for like 25 same model ffs


----------



## cONkey (Nov 2, 2012)

70 sheets of acid? cool. i like how your Ukers trade.


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2012)

sounds about par for the course eh!


curious old fart said:


> Do you mean there will be no pic till Monday?...and then it is subject to the degree of hangover.
> 
> 
> cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2012)

you'd think i make a habit of it  haha 

no el cid for me conkz i'm bad enough without thinking the radiators eyeing me funny


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 2, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> no el cid for me conkz i'm bad enough without thinking the radiators eyeing me funny


wimp


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2012)

been to the brink cof, won;t be going back ever again. i imagine it's akin to you downing a bottle of vodka neat.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 2, 2012)

one of the reasons I don't drink anymore.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 2, 2012)

Oh man. I loved acid. Not sure how my brain still works, but it's still tickin along. I have seen some stuff man. Bad mushroom trip put me off hallucinogens.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 2, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> been to the brink cof, won;t be going back ever again. i imagine it's akin to you downing a bottle of vodka neat.


I remember the bad trip story you told us a white back.....even out me off


----------



## ghb (Nov 4, 2012)

skip to 6 seconds in. this is what this conversation had me thinking

[video=youtube;0rUMa8bFbqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rUMa8bFbqo[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2012)

well, the wedding was a bit mental, good fun, proper posh stately hall type deal, we stayed in the head groundskeepers cottage ffs lol. had a good drink and a dance, i do love dancing, though i definitely am not a good dancer haaha.

had a heart to heart with my two best mates, not shamed to say it, a few tears were shed. it's been building for a while but we realised we are actually toxic friends. these two that were on the acid at the stag do had fuckin breakdowns on monday. like full on psychological breakdown. one had to be held while he sobbed himself to sleep after twisting things in his head to thinking that we'd actually killed someone on the stag do and covered it up. the other tried to kill his fiance. FUCK ACID.

time we all cleaned our acts up.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 4, 2012)

Glad things are coming into focus for you mate. Makes me feel good inside.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2012)

me too jig! has to happen man. for all our sake's. onwards and upwards eh.

just went and fed the girls, everything's looking lovely jubbly , starting to foxtail a bit. love this strain but the viny structure is a real pain. the tester bits i've taken last week are making my brain fizz a bit!


----------



## mr west (Nov 4, 2012)

yeah the jtr was a viney bitch aswell as the cloneonlys thats in


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 4, 2012)

That seems to have disappeared with the introduction of Jake Blue. There are three currently in bloom
here's one at day 33



cof


----------



## mr west (Nov 4, 2012)

jtr x jb, i was looking at them seeds the other day thinking i may have to plant some soon


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 4, 2012)

Smelly Cherry


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2012)

"cause when they met, it was MOIDER!"
[youtube]HBzcrAcOBHI[/youtube]
aye, a good heart to heart is always....eh, GOOD!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2012)

mr west said:


> yeah the jtr was a viney bitch aswell as the cloneonlys thats in


aye it's a scroggers delight eh. 


curious old fart said:


> That seems to have disappeared with the introduction of Jake Blue. There are three currently in bloom
> here's one at day 33
> 
> 
> ...


looking canny good there COF, it seems to be very pheno dependant. i've got another couple growing now that look nothing like the viny structure of this particular pheno. it may be a little hard work but the smoke is more than worth it!


mr west said:


> jtr x jb, i was looking at them seeds the other day thinking i may have to plant some soon


Crack on sir!


Hemlock said:


> View attachment 2399166
> Smelly Cherry
> 
> View attachment 2399168


as per usual bro looking great, you getting good weights out of them still ? and a premium  ?


DST said:


> "cause when they met, it was MOIDER!"
> aye, a good heart to heart is always....eh, GOOD!


[video=youtube_share;29UShGYkAVo]http://youtu.be/29UShGYkAVo[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2012)

7 weeks gone friday 



monday is the new friday...


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 5, 2012)

*as per usual bro looking great, you getting good weights out of them still ? and a premium 

Thanks Don, man your tents looks great as well mate
Aye smelly cherry gets me bout 300 grams for large plants and I get 500 USD more per pound!!!!


*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2012)

extra half bag of sand per elbow is nice! 

cheers hem! hows the wrist doing?


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 5, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> extra half bag of sand per elbow is nice!
> 
> cheers hem! hows the wrist doing?



OK I caddied for the young Mr Jacklin, Tonys Son this weekend, so it was barking at me. But he got second place and 6,000 USD. Not bad for 20 years old.
Shot a 6 under 64 the last day.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2012)

6k for playing golf  not bad at all that. glad your on the mend buddy.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 5, 2012)

I came here the other day to do some catching up and almost finished when I was pulled away. Back I am, and now I can say looking great there Don! Are these the girls that aren't going to finish in time for you leaving?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2012)

i got your rep n was like errr k !?!? still trying to figure it out lol. cheers though!?

yeah the ladies are shaping up well, they'll probably be done by mid cup hahaha i should just leave them till i get back. though i could do with some cash so one might come down before the rest after, could use the space too.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 5, 2012)

lol Sorry bout that Don. Must have just hit the bong or something and didn't come across how I wanted. My daughters actually a little concerned how I'm going to come across to people in Europe. She doesn't think they're going to understand or appreciate my sarcasm too much. My wife told her, "don't worry honey, your father can be quite charming when he wants to be". Hahaha!

I hate text sometimes. Too many ways to interpret/misinterpret some sentences which can really change the meaning of what someone is trying to say. 

I was thinking of maybe unloading one or two for a little extra coin but after what I've been paying lately for weed to get me through, I think I'll hang on to it. This shits expensive!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 5, 2012)

tasty tasty TAYSTEE.way to scrog it up donzerz.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2012)

duchieman said:


> lol Sorry bout that Don. Must have just hit the bong or something and didn't come across how I wanted. My daughters actually a little concerned how I'm going to come across to people in Europe. She doesn't think they're going to understand or appreciate my sarcasm too much. My wife told her, "don't worry honey, your father can be quite charming when he wants to be". Hahaha!
> I hate text sometimes. Too many ways to interpret/misinterpret some sentences which can really change the meaning of what someone is trying to say.
> I was thinking of maybe unloading one or two for a little extra coin but after what I've been paying lately for weed to get me through, I think I'll hang on to it. This shits expensive!


likewise i have the same feelings about how easily text can be misinterpreted, i have in fact for a long time the internet needs a sarcasm font. 

I take as I find and expect the same back. like to think I can read people pretty well and am a good judge of character. just ignore me if i'm drunk and boisterous though. or call me a dick whatever suits



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> tasty tasty TAYSTEE.way to scrog it up donzerz.


what this trickery!? thought you were westy there with that avatar 

cheers conkz, think my weight will be a fair way off your casey waterfarm scrog. tho i've got my eyes on a couple of those, just need to find the right keepers to go in them first. id love to see how the QQ would do, that and the lemon pledge psychokiller.

ttfn peeps, it's cold wet and miserable in the toon. i've been thinking about putting the xmas decs up just t brighten the office but i9 fear the co-workers will only get depressed at the thought of it being nearly xmas lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2012)

so, as i was rooting about in the seed stash in the fridge last night i came across a bag marked 'dog lowers s1' and for the life i can't remember if these are from my last run of the burnt rubber pheno or the last run i did in my old gaff in which case they could be off the fabled purple HB pheno. I also came across a bag marked QQ x Dog which look like they were written at about the same time. as i ran the dog and the QQ together  so i went back through the old journo for friggin ages....

found the pics to confirm they were of the same run. queue nostalgic pics....



I was actually contemplating getting some headband pips and using the male to redo n try the origiinal with the dogfathers blessing of course  but now i'm hoping there's no need.


----------



## rasclot (Nov 7, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so, as i was rooting about in the seed stash in the fridge last night i came across a bag marked 'dog lowers s1' and for the life i can't remember if these are from my last run of the burnt rubber pheno or the last run i did in my old gaff in which case they could be off the fabled purple HB pheno. I also came across a bag marked QQ x Dog which look like they were written at about the same time. as i ran the dog and the QQ together  so i went back through the old journo for friggin ages....
> 
> found the pics to confirm they were of the same run. queue nostalgic pics....
> 
> ...


Mmmm purple headband pheno!!!!! Now that's wot I'm talkin about!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2012)

it's a long shot but i'm having at it. going to get this run out the way and crack the bag full n see what comes. probably have to SOG them or a bit but sod it, i've realized if i start taking clones of each plant of a run i do i'm going to hav a stupid plant count and no room so i'm just going to start plowing through the pips and revegging the winner.

went to pot up the next round got everything out the way and sorted to find only 3 pots, need about 8 more ffs. so i've been scrumping instead muahahaaaaa


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 7, 2012)

Is this here the new stables then! Think I popped in once, but back for good with a bunch of crackers ill have up for end of week mate.Some of they strains you have listed sound crazy! I got to the bottom of they pineapple storey. The guy used to allways grow Nev Haze around 2007-8 then the Cindy 99 ( well spotted by yourself ) then he used the cindy and crossed them and got a good 8 week cross that I would have say is one of the finest planted Ive grew and puffed!Anyway, its going to b the weekend trying to fi this on phone! Speak soon, ill send you my hes e-mail.LatersCinders


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2012)

dish ish good newsh, yesh?  and fill yer boots lad.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> so, as i was rooting about in the seed stash in the fridge last night i came across a bag marked 'dog lowers s1' and for the life i can't remember if these are from my last run of the burnt rubber pheno or the last run i did in my old gaff in which case they could be off the fabled purple HB pheno. I also came across a bag marked QQ x Dog which look like they were written at about the same time. as i ran the dog and the QQ together  so i went back through the old journo for friggin ages....
> 
> found the pics to confirm they were of the same run. queue nostalgic pics....
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2012)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Is this here the new stables then! Think I popped in once, but back for good with a bunch of crackers ill have up for end of week mate.Some of they strains you have listed sound crazy! I got to the bottom of they pineapple storey. The guy used to allways grow Nev Haze around 2007-8 then the Cindy 99 ( well spotted by yourself ) then he used the cindy and crossed them and got a good 8 week cross that I would have say is one of the finest planted Ive grew and puffed!Anyway, its going to b the weekend trying to fi this on phone! Speak soon, ill send you my hes e-mail.LatersCinders


alreet fella! aye this is the new camp. nev haze crossed with cinders will be a cracker, i bet it's a proper racy up high is it?! that cinders always was a fast finish high yielder. 


DST said:


> dish ish good newsh, yesh?  and fill yer boots lad.


dish ish ecshellente newsh indeedsh. LEKKER newsh! practising the lingo for next week 

only thing is I won't be able to pop them till i get back from Adam, too valuable to leave with the missus. she's doing crazy amounts of uni work n i just want her to have to feed the big girls. If i do get the purple hb pheno or the other one, i think i'll run the kush male through them anyway. should be winners for sure.


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2012)

Dinnae be overloading the poor lass now, you'll never get away again yersen, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2012)

she managed admirably in the past I have every faith. i'll be expecting a picture update... oh wait i'll be back on friday


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2012)

you coming back on the friday don?


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2012)

just thinking, if the dog wins anything we aint gonna have much time to celebrate


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2012)

I thought we'd be celebrating every night????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2012)

i'm flying out on 18th @9:15 landing 11:35. which seems rather long to me?

going back friday morning at  8:05 arrive toon @ 8:25!?!? 

will i have plenty of time to get to the hairyport from yours at that time D?


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2012)

An hour forward for the flight, an hour back for the flight (it's just the time difference) So when you leave it's actually 10:15 in Amsterdam, and the flight takes just over an hour, so you arrive, 11:35 Dutch time. And the reverse for going home to UK. You will have time, you can either bus then train it option, or you can get a joe straight to the airport (can be booked - that costs around 37 euro.) Time will depend on whether you are checking any baggae in. Ideally you would need to be at the airport for about 7-ish, which I would say (get a taxi).


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2012)

yup last thing i need is to be stoned trying to navigate dutch sign posts at that time in the morning. joe baxi it is. think i will have to bring a small case but we'll see i might get away with a backpack but i doubt it. 

TGIF update in an hour ish.


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 9, 2012)

i drove from germany stoned man never again hows don


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2012)

I would say check in online, book taxi for 6:30. Then you'll have time to check luggage in as well.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> i drove from germany stoned man never again hows don


Am canny man cheers, toon drew in brugge after clawing back from 2-0 doon. Finish top of the group! Bit of a hang/stone over. Yersel fella?


DST said:


> I would say check in online, book taxi for 6:30. Then you'll have time to check luggage in as well.


Red eye flight but not late night lol. Ta


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2012)

right pr0n time!



still a bit gutted about the burn but it's not that bad i guess. and deffo should have had another layer of pea netting in to pull up mid way. probably blocking a lot of light to the lowers.


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2012)

Ach, the Brits have been burning themselves for decades in the sun....nowt wrong with a bit of a tinge at this stage. Still look a bit early to be taken in 7 days though...mmmn. So you gonna leave them till post Dam?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2012)

think i'll have to mate. see how they are in a week but i think they'll need the extra.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 9, 2012)

looking stonking lad not far too go now, looking foward to my screen filling out. great work loving the frost.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2012)

cheers AM! so near and yet so far. never thought i'd be upset at the timing of the cannabis cup lol. but there it is. it's looking more n more done by the day tho so there's a chance i'll be able to get it down before i leave. though getting it out the door will take more time so i might as well wait. the veggers are getting to be toughing the light in a few days so they might have to come down for them to go in.

how i miss my big tent


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2012)

Im missing my old second tent lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2012)

am giving serious thought to switching to the vertical system. i know the weights will be better.


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2012)

Yeah I have been thinking bout it for ages but havenae got the skills to build it how id want it, Im just not handy or crafty enough lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2012)

shouldn't be much harder than either of our setups now really. just need shelving and a new cooltube and I'm in business, i'm just reluctant as i know the number of plants will also take off vertically


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 12, 2012)

How was the weekend Don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2012)

ups n downs fella, missus is working non stop with uni and having some sort of acid reflux business which is to me stress related, I'm sick of telling her to go to the quacks. 

did all the housework on me jack on sunday then went and watched my footy team get beat. worst bit about the defeat, the only scorer was a player we wouldn't give a deal to so we sold last season. it's like your mate walking into the bar with your ex the week after you broke up. i was and still am furious.

how was your weekend fella?


----------



## cONkey (Nov 12, 2012)

your scrog lady is so BiG! is she hydroponic , soil or coco? what size bucket. i think you def have an elbow there. when you choppin?
and may i please request photo under the pea netting of the underfoliage and braching from the medium level. have a great week, the cup this week? have a safe and enjoyable journey.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2012)

master of deception that i am conkey, there' are 4, 2toke's in the space, each in 6L airpots. also a few other things fighting for light. 

16 ounces hahah i wish. be happy with 3 to 3.5 a plant. ( i've scrumped a bit too, shhhh ). no idea when i'm chopping yet, see how they look on friday. friday's 9 weeks so they should be there or there abouts. yeah cup is starting on sunday! i'm excited and not really sure what to expect other than being stoned out my nut. 

an upskirt shot of my ladies. tssk tssk your perverted puppet  i'll see what i can do tonight. see if i can sweet talk em to lift their petticote's.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 12, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ups n downs fella, missus is working non stop with uni and having some sort of acid reflux business which is to me stress related, I'm sick of telling her to go to the quacks.
> 
> did all the housework on me jack on sunday then went and watched my footy team get beat. worst bit about the defeat, the only scorer was a player we wouldn't give a deal to so we sold last season. it's like your mate walking into the bar with your ex the week after you broke up. i was and still am furious.
> 
> how was your weekend fella?


Sorry to hear bout the miss

My weekend was OK. Went to me gf her Bro and his wife were in town
ate stone crabs and watched football. 
Oh and chased her around the house...LOL


----------



## cONkey (Nov 12, 2012)

LOLOLOLOL!!! PERVERTED PUPPET!! HAHAHAHH tank u tank u . i tink u just made my day. hehehe
yes wery wery twickery yu R! perfect timing for the chop , right before damn! nice planning as usual master don.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Sorry to hear bout the miss
> My weekend was OK. Went to me gf her Bro and his wife were in town
> ate stone crabs and watched football.
> Oh and chased her around the house...LOL


thanks man, just one of those things. she stresses for no reason i'm sure, she got her first assignment back with a 87% and a distinction so i know it's mostly in her head lol. 

had to look up stone crabs, whoa they look like they mean business! how do they compare to lobster? I do love me some lobster, but the crab in the uk is pretty gash from what i remember. 

guessing you managed to catch your gf then   heh heh


cONkey said:


> LOLOLOLOL!!! PERVERTED PUPPET!! HAHAHAHH tank u tank u . i tink u just made my day. hehehe
> yes wery wery twickery yu R! perfect timing for the chop , right before damn! nice planning as usual master don.


the timings not quite perfect i could have done with them being a week before the cup or after but hey ho cookie crumbles lol. don't really want my gf to have to decide when's right for them to be de twigged and jarred up. and i'd have like to ship some to Adam for the troops but alas life is never so straight forward for me lol.


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2012)

yeah it would of been nice to send some bud over for every one to try lol but alas im gonna be tight looking after meself here. Sucks am im pissed at myself for leting it happen ffs. Crumbeling cookies all round fraid lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2012)

might take a bit early but then i doubt you'd appreciate a load of uncured flash dried buds to toke when D will be shpoiling us wish hish primo


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2012)

true mate, maybe next time eh lol.


----------



## cONkey (Nov 12, 2012)

uncle donnie,
another option in finishing the ladies then might be to drown them for a week in the dark. 
By the time you get home they will be ready to harvest and with a mighty fine pre-cure on them as well.
have a good evening lad


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2012)

ah conkz i wish i could but the next rotation are in there with them I'm tempted to just remove big fans, chop at the base and hang them up for a slow dry, but the way temps are a little low and last thing i want is to come back to some mouldy shizz. 

i'm potting up tonight! have a good one yourself conkz


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 12, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers AM! so near and yet so far. never thought i'd be upset at the timing of the cannabis cup lol. but there it is. it's looking more n more done by the day tho so there's a chance i'll be able to get it down before i leave. though getting it out the door will take more time so i might as well wait. the veggers are getting to be toughing the light in a few days so they might have to come down for them to go in.
> 
> how i miss my big tent





mr west said:


> Im missing my old second tent lol


did everyone downsize at once?? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2012)

seems so well apart from me marra who's using my old tent  he upscaled quite nicely


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 12, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> right pr0n time!
> 
> View attachment 2403932View attachment 2403933View attachment 2403934View attachment 2403935View attachment 2403937View attachment 2403936
> 
> still a bit gutted about the burn but it's not that bad i guess. and deffo should have had another layer of pea netting in to pull up mid way. probably blocking a lot of light to the lowers.


Fooking looking splendid lad!!! some serious frost on um mate, i wanna try this 2toke....... wanna trade for some psycho will be another 4 week mine tho fella?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2012)

cheers lad! aye i've just been up there and there's more hairs turning daily, overall looking more done.

sounds like a plan,  i'm in need of the psycho cut too been donkeys since my snip went to the plod. 've just lollipopped a load of the 2toke. could have done tens of snips. lol. the next run all have the smell of the one i'm doing but the structure isn't viny like this one. deffo livers leaning. pics in the morning...

also loos like i've got a decent male of the non livers pheno too. stout as fook. tight nodes and reekin


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2012)

been ages since i've shown off what i've got cooking for the next round. well not the next round as they're already in lol. cheese and more 2 toke in that run, and a couple of super lanky sativa's...

anyway. the PK x Livers or 2toke's so far have all not shown the pheno traits of the first ever bean cracked, the livers dom. which i'm not going to get rid of as it's a corker, if a bit viny. 

here's the next round:


lollipopped and ready to rock.

here's a 3 of the original livers pheno, you could mistake them for livers if it wasn't for the smell:



side by side: 


the male is now in isolation and will go back through the viny bitch when he's bust his nut.



in flores as westy says:

cheese mother is now looking lush:




lanky sativa:

 

2Toke left and right



some frost shots, more hairs are turning. i reckon it'll be ready sunday/monday. 9 weeks 2-3 days



thanks for tagging along peeps!


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2012)

Dilemas dilemas, to chop or not to chop. I would say that if you chopped just before you left with just fan leaves removed then they will take a good 5 days to get to the stage they need to be bagged up, or trimmed up more.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2012)

yeah that's where i'm at man, i hated trimming sugar off dry though, real arse pain. that and i usually hang in my tent which will mean it'll be done in 3-4 days. aaagggh decisions 

if i get em chopped at least I can get the next 2tokes in. means their end date should be middle of jan.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 13, 2012)

That lanky one sure is lanky. Leaves like pinstripes. Cool looking little plant.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2012)

Still waiting on sex lol been 12/12 a month


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 14, 2012)

there looking well tasty don well done


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2012)

cheers fella, they're absolutely stinking now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2012)

For kinky conkz, upskirt shot:



best i could manage, it's a jungle in there


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2012)

bubbles! the tub is 25L so should i just stick to 1 or 2 plants in it or just one gert big fucker. that's what i'm thinking. more i've been reading about DWC the more i want to get cracking. 

[video=vimeo;53496306]https://vimeo.com/53496306[/video]

nuff bubbles ???


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 14, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> bubbles! the tub is 25L so should i just stick to 1 or 2 plants in it or just one gert big fucker. that's what i'm thinking. more i've been reading about DWC the more i want to get cracking.
> 
> [video=vimeo;53496306]https://vimeo.com/53496306[/video]
> 
> nuff bubbles ???


yes, now paint the bucket black


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2012)

yeah! was wondering about that. cheers


----------



## cONkey (Nov 14, 2012)

nice bush and massive trunk. killer work mate...and very sexy!! thanks uncle donny!!
awesome bubbles the roots will just LOVE it!!. i would grow one massive beast in that myself. did you have a diffiuculty with the drainage tube? i will get a crackin on mine as well in a couple weeks once i get my present garden full speed and all the kinks worked out.right now i feel like im tangled in extention cords and getting strangled by ducting .and then there is the ever persistant annoyance of timers that dont work properly and another broken oscillating fan. lol..take it easy mate and good luck with the new set up!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2012)

hey conkey,

one beast it is then! difficulty with the drainage tube?! no, it hasn't got one yet  was thinking of putting an elbow bend piece of plastic on the side with a piece of clear garden hose up the side so i can easily see the water level. does it need a drain tap too? i thought i'd just top it up through the grow rather than keep emptying and putting fresh nutes in. gues the option would be good though.

hope you iron the teething troubles out conks. it seems never ending the things that go wrong lol like running a car, needs new bits n bobs now n then. or constantly...

may the ganja gods smile pon us all!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2012)

so i've taken one down and will probably take another tomorrow or maybe the lot depending on how it goes. looks like a decent weight off. scrog is better yield but it's hard work with a viny strain. I want to go back to easy trim jobs, took 2 hours for one plant. 

looks like something took a big bite out of the canopy. the next round might actually get a bit of light now. i hadn't actually seen the plant in the corner for 2 weeks. really hoping it's not a bloke 

spluffed the cheese with the stinky smelly cherry pollen and the purple sensi star i had in the freezer.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 14, 2012)

I say paint it white, or cover in metal tape like me. I know a lot of people go with black, but that can absorb heat from the light and heat up the water. You want to keep the water cool. Might not matter though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2012)

Makes sense black does absorb heat. See the bit about keeping the water cool was what prompted me thinking you had a res separate and outside the cab lol. Your just winding me up aren't ya


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2012)

black on the inside, white on the out then.....


----------



## cONkey (Nov 14, 2012)

HAPPY HARVESTING UNCLE DONNY!
im really intersted in how you create your new hydro set up... 
not sure i follow how you are going to drain and change out your nutes...
as i see the waterfarm wayz.. there are 2 ways to recirculate your nutes. And its important to change your rez (nute solution) at least on a weekly basis for optimal growth. 
The first option for reciruculation is like my waterfarm kit. It has a tube on the inside bucket that is hooked to my air pump and is reciruculated through the drip ring down into the bucket and back up to the drip ring.( i use a GH dual diaphram air pump ...one line for my drip line the other for my submersible bubbler in the bucket..) I have a drain tube, clearblue, on the outside of the bucket, which i can see the level of water nutes. when im low I add back a gallon or two...for drainage i simply turn the tube down and drain everything out for a rez change.
the other option.. (diY) large 10 gallon or more bucket... the drainage tube goes out of the bucket out the tent ( to keep it cool) to your rez nute tank. Inside that tank is a submersible pump that pumps the nutes right back into the plant via the top drip ring.(flowamaster methodolgy) 
My experince with temps in the rez has been very good with no special anything..I find that if my tent temps are below 80degrees i dont have any problems. Others fear bacterial growth and do a variety of things to combat the potential problem. An easy fix that works well is covering the outside of your bucket with a silver insulation type matieral (THE DAWG does this) the other thing the DAWG does is make to make a special benifical TEA which he adds to his nutes to fight off heat related bad bacterial growth. I just simply add H2o2 for this potential prob, helps keep roots nice and white. 
ah man, it can get complicated for sure ... are you going to use synthetic nutes or organic.. that is key as well..I use sythetic so i can use H202.. if you go organic you dont want to add h2o2 but the beni tea would be the way to go, as it is all organic.
have a wonderful day!


----------



## cONkey (Nov 14, 2012)

lol, just a couple more important thingy before i forget.. i wish you all the succes in the world with hydro and if i can help you at all please dont hesitiate to ask, i dont have loads of experience but i understand enough about the basics that i do think i can help you . I personally use Scottyballs meathod because its so simple and so effective. 
You need to get a ppm meter for hydro.I dont see how anyone hyrdo can possible grow without one. You will be using it almost daily to monitor your nutrient level.... both your intake nutes and your drained nutes to determine what your plant is requesting for food.. will she want more water or more nutes? your ppm meter will be your guide ..... Maybe when you go to Adam you can get one at one of the booths!!! i highly recommend a BLUE LAB ppm meter. I have one and love it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2012)

DST said:


> black on the inside, white on the out then.....


Shame it couldn't be black n white stripes lol.


cONkey said:


> HAPPY HARVESTING UNCLE DONNY!
> im really intersted in how you create your new hydro set up...
> not sure i follow how you are going to drain and change out your nutes...
> as i see the waterfarm wayz.. there are 2 ways to recirculate your nutes. And its important to change your rez (nute solution) at least on a weekly basis for optimal growth.
> ...


sup conkz, i'm deffo not going organic. synthetic all the way lol. like the white roots not gunky brown tho i hear it's unavoidable with GH nutes so i'm going to go dutch i reckon.

i'm going to try dwc first and see how the temp in the water fares. then think about a recirculating waterfarm. getting grief off my girl about that much water and electricity. no amount of me telling her it's fine, still grief lol. 

the thought of ph'ing makes my head hurt but i think i've got a handle on it, need to take a reading daily and see if the girl wants water or water and feed. 

I've got a cheap ph pen but i'm told they aren't too good but we shall see, if i do ok with it, fine if not i'll get a good pen. got an EC meter for PPM to go with but again only a cheap one.

this is very much a toe dipping experiment lol. if i take to it i might consider switching to bubbles full time  

I'll be silver tape lining the outside of the bucket. that tapes expensive but i know my temps in the cab are going to be around 26-8c and hotter in the summer, might have to move the res out then.

thanks for the well wishes and support! i'll no doubt be asking loads of noob questions in the coming weeks lol.


few snaps.... I swear there was more there when it was in the scrog 

View attachment 2410964View attachment 2410965View attachment 2410966View attachment 2410967View attachment 2410968

can't seem to biggedy up the pics. the uploaders reet temperamental some times


----------



## cONkey (Nov 15, 2012)

morning donnie! 
can see them pix
WORD! who ever is dishing out this information about GH nutes always giving root rot is completely wrong and misleading you very much. 
I use GH Flora Nova Grow and bloom and never ever had any root rot. 
My roots will be a slight brown tintedcolor from the powerful brown color of the nutrient, but never ever root rot. 
All one really needs for waterfarming in one nute and that would be GH flora nova bloom.!!! 
My friend noob78 , a master waterfarme,r uses only General Hydrodponics FLora Nova bloom... one nute with spectacular results again and again.. never root rot, ever.To be honest i really really wish you would just get a waterfarm kit and GH flora nova bloom and do waterfarm to start. I have seen sooo many new hydro growers start with DWC and fail miserably. Not that you would, but the statistics show a much greater chance at success with waterfarm from seed.


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2012)

They are all invalid attachments.

I use to work when I was a Uni at Sky BSB, this women phoned up one day and announced that she had a message on her screen saying her card was an "Invalid", (pronounced as if the machine had an illness or disability). Needless to say I was rofl-ing quite a bit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2012)

BOOOO and LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2012)

decided, it's not going to pack much if any more on and all the trichs are milky. the lot's coming down. though i am going to leave a couple of branches for me percy


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2012)

i was just about to ask, bite the bullet time eh!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2012)

yeah, should get the popcorn dry by time i leave and maybe a few smaller branches. missus will be getting a crash course on when it's dry enough to jarr and burping. really didn;t want to leave her with that but nowt much i can do.


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2012)

Dude, get some large paper bags from IKEa or something and just get her to put it all in there when it is getting dry. This will basically help slow down the dry process and all she needs to do is give the bag a wiggle and move the buds around each day.....no burping or trimming required.......


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 15, 2012)

what's up with the pits?dst?

lol, got so puck ass kid graffiti up the wall with those letters (dst) all over my town


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2012)

now that's a bloody good idea. cheers fella. bags open aye?


----------



## cONkey (Nov 15, 2012)

sweet harvest, very tasty looking!!
i dried all my casey jones in large paperbags the entire dry . I didnt open the bags until day 7! when i did i was really happy with the results..except for the largest donkey dick dense buds which had mold on the inner part by the stem.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2012)

this i what i fear most, i'll cry if i get back from the cup and my buds are mouldy. cry and kill the missus


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2012)

You don't need to keep them wide open, I generally hang mine up with the two handles of the bag, so it's slightly open on each side....If she shuffles them in the morning, and them shuffles them around at night you will have no bother! Effectively as they cure more in the bag you can open the bag further. By the time you get back they'll be ready to be jarred with little need of curing.


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> what's up with the pits?dst?


they are growin lad 

I'll get pics when I got a minute....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2012)

much obliged chief! wonder where i'll get that many paper bags


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2012)

I have various ones from shopping bags to IKEA bags to carry out bags....a big ikea bag can get about 500g comfortably.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2012)

Indians for tea it is then ah no my 2toke might end up reeking like chicken bhuna... 

Think ill hit hotel chocolaté in the morning.


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2012)

Feel free to bring some of that over


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2012)

id devour them on the flight....


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Nov 15, 2012)

don gin and ton said:


> his purple stem errrr had a quick go like aye lolz...... Some funk to it aye. Couple of his flowers had popped so i set about the 2toke immediately!


what is 2toke that is probably a dumb question but i was told the only dumb question is one we dont ask


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2012)

Quite correct Pit, its breedersboutique's psycho killer x livers (UK clone only) think there's links on the first page man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2012)

My bad there isn't its from www.breedersboutique.com


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Nov 15, 2012)

DST said:


> Sink the Bismark indeed, you ever drunk any of that Don? or the Nuclear Atomic Pengiun? 45% beer, freakin nuts.
> 
> And Hem, I can't imagine Don calming down, he's just limbering up for the Derby as he say's, lol. Loads eh Northern blokes drinking loads eh beer and taking their taps oaf! lol.







IT IS GOOD N POTENT


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2012)

Hangover juice that.


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2012)

I got one of these sitting in the fridge...10.5%


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 16, 2012)

double fermented  nice

I've going to have a duvel tripel after work i reckon. and I've been looking on the map and the brouwerij is practically on the way home from the cup.

typically shite timing, the shower doors just come off it's hinges... just what i need right now, a plumber lurking feet away from epping bloody forest hanging up in the next room  never rains but it monsoons.


----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I've been looking on the map and the brouwerij is practically on the way home from the cup.


Oh yeh baby!!!! Shame for all those non drinkers amongst us eh! lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 16, 2012)

i pity the fool who doesn't enjoy a nice zatte.


----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2012)

Heading off shortly to collect the booth stuff, then off to the venue.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 16, 2012)

woooooooot


----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2012)

Mrs D done us a couple of boards as well, with stands clipped to the back, kind of like a pop up sign!! (only 80cm x40cm or so) But they look sweet as!!!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 16, 2012)

I hung a bed sheet from the ceiling and they are in there. This is a method a grower showed me on Maui back in the 70's.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 16, 2012)

lost me there Mo? 

Can't wait to see it all D, take some snaps when it's done man!


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 16, 2012)

Golden dragon.. Tried one of those it was awful.. 
You had it before D? You like it?

I've got some nice trappiste beers in the cold box.



DST said:


> I got one of these sitting in the fridge...10.5%


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Nov 16, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> i say paint it white, or cover in metal tape like me. I know a lot of people go with black, but that can absorb heat from the light and heat up the water. You want to keep the water cool. Might not matter though.


why not cover it with insulation wrap it will keep it cool inside and keep the light out and simple to install... Just a thought not trying to bud in


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Nov 16, 2012)

don gin and ton said:


> my bad there isn't its from www.breedersboutique.com


thanks alot i will see if i can get these for next grow. What kinda light do you have.. I am experimenting with a large amount of cfl 6x200w eq n 6 150w eq daylight n seems to be doing well but i want to be doing stupendous if i can just tweak and learn from u guys. I have always done outdoor but after this first grow hydro inside i see much more potential.. Any knowledge i will greatly appreciate


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 16, 2012)

most of us are running 600's hps


cof


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Nov 16, 2012)

So even though i have approx 500 w of real watts not eq. I will get better yeild from hps? Or am i not listening correctly. Btw thanx for the answer


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Nov 16, 2012)

And last but not least where can i get one cheap with cool tube


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 16, 2012)

PITTSBURGHFAN said:


> So even though i have approx 500 w of real watts not eq. I will get better yeild from hps? Or am i not listening correctly. Btw thanx for the answer


Correct, I am not sure how any or how close you would need cfl's to replicate hps.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 16, 2012)

PITTSBURGHFAN said:


> And last but not least where can i get one cheap with cool tube


Ebay, htgsupply.com


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 16, 2012)

i honestly don't think cfl's can equal hps just as hps is no equal to the sun.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2012)

Nice one Donald.....some fat old colas there lad. You get your bags sorted?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2012)

Aye got some yesterday man  gonna let em dry in the tent for a day then bag em up


----------



## mr west (Nov 17, 2012)

you all packed Don mate? I just done my hand luggage, sorted lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2012)

Kinda some stuffs still drying bit I've checked in online! You?


----------



## mr west (Nov 17, 2012)

All sorted and packed, boarding passes printed off. My dads driving my car to luton airport, picking me up at 8.30 in the morning. Remember to pack ur toiletries in a clear plastic bag and only small bottles lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2012)

i'm taking a small case n checking it in, gets me out the house sooner in the morning, my lass is being as hormonal @£$%


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 17, 2012)

hope you take a puff n relax your mind for the ride.


----------



## mr west (Nov 17, 2012)

Ill be a high as i can get while my dad drives me down.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 17, 2012)

think medibles....


cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 17, 2012)

Haha, might be too late for that cof.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2012)

It's only an hour flight lol. I can wait for a puff....


----------



## mr west (Nov 17, 2012)

yeah its not too bad really 2 hours without a puff, Ill be just ready for a fat one when I get there lol. Feeling nervous again.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 17, 2012)

ahhh fuck nerves.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 17, 2012)

have another bowl......


cof


----------



## mr west (Nov 17, 2012)

Fuck em right in the ear


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 17, 2012)

pretty much, your too deep to turn back. might as well boot up.


----------



## mr west (Nov 17, 2012)

Buckle up and chuckle up or something. Man up and stop being so fucking wet lol. Booting up is slang for smoking H off of tin foil round here lol. Never have and never will boot up lol but I will man up.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 17, 2012)

mr west said:


> Buckle up and chuckle up or something. Man up and stop being so fucking wet lol. Booting up is slang for smoking H off of tin foil round here lol. Never have and never will boot up lol but I will man up.


lmfao, i had no idea.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 22, 2012)

No booting up west!!! lol

Safe travels back home.


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 22, 2012)

Time to dmt up


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 24, 2012)

*!* just a few of my scrog 5 2 tokes and a qq in there and 2 natural pk's at the side


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 24, 2012)

hey don how was your trip man?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 24, 2012)

think he over dose at the cup?


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 24, 2012)

it's a conspiracy....he od'd and they deposed of the body in one of the canals.
...come to think of it...haven't hear from westy either.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 24, 2012)

We actually threw them in DST's compost bin. Don't want to waste all that organic matter.


----------



## mr west (Nov 24, 2012)

Lol, composted buddys to get back the weed they smoked lol


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 24, 2012)

I thought he was too pickled to compost.
I'm glad to see you're alive.


cof


----------



## mr west (Nov 24, 2012)

Im alive cof, still dazed a bit lol. Back on the merry go round that is the routine. Its taken me this long to catch up on the 600.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 24, 2012)

glad to hear you survived it mate!!! the dogs coming along nice cant wait to get it in the tent!!


----------



## mr west (Nov 24, 2012)

nice mate. Glad to hear the doggies got life


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 24, 2012)

Did HA ask mama who that strange man was?
Welcome back to the real world.


cof


----------



## mr west (Nov 24, 2012)

nah when she saw me come in she did kinda like a beevis or buthead laugh low and giggley with a massive smile on her face but I didnt recognise her lol shes changed loads lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2012)

back, safe & sound. had a great time, met a load of faces for names and got high as i've been, possibly ever. I hit one of those oil rigs and flew to the moon for a hour. think i'll be sticking to normal bongs, low tolerance and BHO rigs...... well, not so low for very long. 

little saddened we didn't win but more so at how it basically boils down to how much money you throw at it in various forms. 

still we flew the BB flag with pride and really put the word out there. BB genetics are going to be growing in the farthest reaches of the earth. put a smile on my face. 


crop was cured lovely by time i got back and is now nearly all gone.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 24, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> back, safe & sound. had a great time, met a load of faces for names and got high as i've been, possibly ever. I hit one of those oil rigs and flew to the moon for a hour. think i'll be sticking to normal bongs, low tolerance and BHO rigs...... well, not so low for very long.
> 
> little saddened we didn't win but more so at how it basically boils down to how much money you throw at it in various forms.
> 
> ...



Glad you made it back from the Dam m8. 

It is sad that the CC is basically who spent the most in advertizing at High times, but hey the pull it off.

Any pic of the booth Don? 

Do you remember much Don? LOLOLOLOL

Do tell the Mrs I said Hello. Glad she could hold down the fort!

Think I might release Black SS with BB this week if D thinks it OK. Ride the wave of the Cup. Whatcha think


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2012)

pic of booth,







Hemlock said:


> Glad you made it back from the Dam m8.
> 
> It is sad that the CC is basically who spent the most in advertizing at High times, but hey the pull it off.
> 
> ...


----------



## rasclot (Nov 25, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> back, safe & sound. had a great time, met a load of faces for names and got high as i've been, possibly ever. I hit one of those oil rigs and flew to the moon for a hour. think i'll be sticking to normal bongs, low tolerance and BHO rigs...... well, not so low for very long.
> 
> little saddened we didn't win but more so at how it basically boils down to how much money you throw at it in various forms.
> 
> ...


Your dog was easily in the top 2 in my eyes out of all the entry's thats wot I reckon any way! BB is gonna go a long way keep up the good work lads  Ras


----------



## mr west (Nov 25, 2012)

was good to put a face to ya ras, shame it was only brief


----------



## rasclot (Nov 25, 2012)

mr west said:


> was good to put a face to ya ras, shame it was only brief


Likewise mate I would of quite happily sat with U lot all day! If I came on my own I would of chilled with u lot for the whole cup but my mates wanted to smoke all the coffee shops maybe next time eh! Ras


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 25, 2012)

DST said:


> pic of booth,




Top shelf, First Class as always DST! Honoured to be associated with BB.. Well done chaps


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2012)

Well ya can't blame them really, was good to meet you, and I'm sure I know the lad from up here with the broon hair. I never forget a dial. Aye I reckoned the dog was on with a bark bit I guess well be back bigger and stronger next year eh. 

Hemlock, I'm sure black as will go down well! 

I've just done a test branch of pips of the purple sensi star x 2toke, along with others  Also did smelly cherry x 2toke, dog x 2toke and Columbian black sativa x 2toke which could be a mental mix of lanky and viney, we shall see Looking for guinea piggies if peeps are interested. 

I'll be tied up till Jan/Feb with my current 2tokes and the litter of dogs to follow. 

Still recovering from it all. Sleeping 12 hours no bother, bout 5 hours ore than normal...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> View attachment 2419475well here's my pic AND RUG RATS


Sorry but I can't upload pics of me, bit dicey. Though I'm sire I'm on the net being viewed in the cup footage by thousands....


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 25, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Sorry but I can't upload pics of me, bit dicey. Though I'm sire I'm on the net being viewed in the cup footage by thousands....


It's all good. I don't post pics my self, but thought I would, so you guys can have a face on who I am. Will take the pic down soon


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 25, 2012)

I haven't told anyone yet... but... theres a possibility the dog may be entered in the Los Angeles Med Cannabis Cup coming up in February.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 25, 2012)

Let me know if it happens^ I'll go


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 25, 2012)

the booth needs large color pictures of the product-otherwise it sounds like a clothing outfit


cof


----------



## skunkd0c (Nov 25, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i honestly don't think cfl's can equal hps just as hps is no equal to the sun.


I have not tried flowering with cfls myself seen some nice pics, ill give it a go one day
i have been using them recently over the last couple of years
for mothers, i think they could produce some good bud, but the footprint is tiny, once you get them like 2 inch from the plant (125w) 
you can see they are putting out very good light at that distance but only for about 6-8 inch of penetration 
with a footprint of 1 to 1.5 sqft 
i would only attempt to grow tiny little plants with them, or a very well controlled screen of green
if you can keep the colas short like 8 inch max i think they would do well, would be so tedious though lifting the lights up every day as they grow

peace


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 25, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Well ya can't blame them really, was good to meet you, and I'm sure I know the lad from up here with the broon hair. I never forget a dial. Aye I reckoned the dog was on with a bark bit I guess well be back bigger and stronger next year eh.
> 
> Hemlock, I'm sure black as will go down well!
> 
> ...


throw them in the mail.When you got the time, and I'll add them to my BB line grow. I should do a grow thread on BB strains too.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 25, 2012)

Bloody hell mate. You weren't kidding about the boys being in trouble this season. Gutted for you guys.


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2012)

I might even be there..........



jigfresh said:


> I haven't told anyone yet... but... theres a possibility the dog may be entered in the Los Angeles Med Cannabis Cup coming up in February.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 26, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I haven't told anyone yet... but... theres a possibility the dog may be entered in the Los Angeles Med Cannabis Cup coming up in February.


woooot! nice one jiggy, what's the score with entering? they want a load of product and thousands of dollars like the HTCC...


curious old fart said:


> the booth needs large color pictures of the product-otherwise it sounds like a clothing outfit
> 
> 
> cof


yeah cof, there's a few things we need to change or add rather. big pics of the product and a sign saying SEEDS! half the punters at the cup thought we were a coffeeshop lol.


skunkd0c said:


> I have not tried flowering with cfls myself seen some nice pics, ill give it a go one day
> i have been using them recently over the last couple of years
> for mothers, i think they could produce some good bud, but the footprint is tiny, once you get them like 2 inch from the plant (125w)
> you can see they are putting out very good light at that distance but only for about 6-8 inch of penetration
> ...


get what your saying man, i personally only use cfls for veg. don't think i would bother with flowering, and i have seen some good nugs from cfl, don't get me wrong. for the amount of light i have though i'd need the whole lighting dept of lowes to equal the hps lol. 

welcome to the grow 


209 Cali closet grower said:


> throw them in the mail.When you got the time, and I'll add them to my BB line grow. Should do a grow thread on BB too.


hey cali, throw up a journal man, always love to see BB stuff getting repped. i'll wing a few pips out this week fella.


jigfresh said:


> Bloody hell mate. You weren't kidding about the boys being in trouble this season. Gutted for you guys.


seriously mate, we're fubar at the moment, not doing the basics right at all. 

good result for you over the hammers eh.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 26, 2012)

after my next plants are done in flowering I will.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 26, 2012)

rock n roll man!


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 26, 2012)

How's it gan don? That's pretty nuts eh! The dog in the L.A. med cup!! Must make you guys smile from ear to ear . I wouldn't mind testing your any of the 2toke crosses . A wee Q for ya mate, I've eventually got my finances in orde and want a bb strain. What would you recommend? I like the kinda stone that knocks u on yir arse lol. I just don't know which one to choose.... got a psycho cut off the fairy a couple if days ago, I can't tell ya, I'm chuffed as fook mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 26, 2012)

alreet fella, things are going ok at the moment, it's nice to finally have all my ducks in a row ish lol. 

i'll wing some pips in the fairymail soon. 

If your wanting heavy stone the DOG's the one you want. it's actually sold out though for the next couple of months  

the psycho is a killer strain, I've been after a cut myself for a while now but seems everyone got shot of it or had it lifted by plod.


----------



## Closetgardner (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm over the moon that I got it lol. I'll send the fairy your way in a few weeks if you like


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 26, 2012)

There is a meeting today at 2pm. We will know a lot more after that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 26, 2012)

Closetgardner said:


> I'm over the moon that I got it lol. I'll send the fairy your way in a few weeks if you like


nice one fella, she's a lovely smoke, i prefer it to the exo. it's a great strain to breed with too.


jigfresh said:


> There is a meeting today at 2pm. We will know a lot more after that.


ooooh exciting times!


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2012)

ooooh, exciting High Times, lol.


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Nov 26, 2012)

i love the beasty boys rip my friend


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Nov 26, 2012)

some nice pics bro


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Nov 26, 2012)

AMCHEESIER said:


> *!* just a few of my scrog 5 2 tokes and a qq in there and 2 natural pk's at the side


how big is that tent those plants look deliscious lol mmmmmmmm


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 26, 2012)

PITTSBURGHFAN said:


> how big is that tent those plants look deliscious lol mmmmmmmm


cheers mate, its only a little 4x4 tent could do with 2 more..


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Nov 26, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> I have not tried flowering with cfls myself seen some nice pics, ill give it a go one day
> i have been using them recently over the last couple of years
> for mothers, i think they could produce some good bud, but the footprint is tiny, once you get them like 2 inch from the plant (125w)
> you can see they are putting out very good light at that distance but only for about 6-8 inch of penetration
> ...


i am flowering with cfls you have to get certain ones red spectrum for flower white for veg but they do produce good buds from what i can see i have had to bend my plants to get the best result so they get even lightView attachment 2420736View attachment 2420738View attachment 2420740


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 26, 2012)

Its not even a question. If you can go hid go hid, cfl's do not match up in yield, even comparing true wattage. If i can get the same quality running the same amount of watts, but get up to 3x the yield from hid, i'd do that.

there is no debate.. nobody thinks cfl's grow crap bud, they just have a crap yield. they cannot penetrate like an hid it would take many strategically placed cfl's to try and achieve this.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 26, 2012)

gospel^^^ 

@AMCHEESIER looking great fella. they stinking up the gaff?


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Nov 26, 2012)

thanks for imput i amjust a bill nye the science guy thinker and like to explore and experiment with different things and have not had bad luck with it but have not tried the hid or hps method yet


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 26, 2012)

experimentation is the forefather of most cool things


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 26, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> gospel^^^
> 
> @AMCHEESIER looking great fella. they stinking up the gaff?


cheers fella, they stinking up good now, im thinking the 2 toke is blues dom, theres a blue-ish tint to the leaves, the qq is just starting to colour up a little at the tops and the pk in the scrogg is lemony but i wouldnt say lemon pledge lemony more understated lemon if u get what im saying. they going really well just wish i could find them an indoor home as the cold is slowing them down. the 2 natural growing pks will deffo be the new yr for harvest but really happy on a whole.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 26, 2012)

hows your others coming along don?? they must be 3-4 weeks in the tent now no???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2012)

sounds like you've got a good mix of the pheno's, shame it's not the lemon pledge, (i've been looking for that one in the pips for ages now, but fred has gotten the cut back  )

no way you can get a heater or oil radiator in there? something with a thermostat? 

mine are bounding along fine ta, next bits are due 20th Dec so should have a good crimbo at least lol. pics shortly


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 27, 2012)

i bought 2 small tube heaters to go in but i didnt trust them enough to leave them in there, because i couldnt fix them anywhere suitable enough and was worried about burning the plants and the place down. the only other thing i can think of to do is to make a tray to fit the tent fill it with sand and run soil heating cables through it and sit my pots on top. ill be better sorted for next winter thats for sure!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2012)

This one shows the contrast between the livers pheno and the normal, no prizes for guessing lol

2 toke livers pheno




this ones straight psycho killer( bit of lemon to it )

2 toke livers

QQ x Smelly Cherry


think this is 2 toke but can't remember  

guessing by the colour coming in it's either QQ or QQ x smelly cherry

cheese

the Columbian black, was so tall the tops weren't getting light so i've HST'd it, though i think i may have put a hole through the stem when bending it, i've taped it and we'll see how it goes lol...


Group shot


thanks for tagging along.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2012)

AMCHEESIER said:


> i bought 2 small tube heaters to go in but i didnt trust them enough to leave them in there, because i couldnt fix them anywhere suitable enough and was worried about burning the plants and the place down. the only other thing i can think of to do is to make a tray to fit the tent fill it with sand and run soil heating cables through it and sit my pots on top. ill be better sorted for next winter thats for sure!!


think i know the type you mean the greenhouse ones that bolt to walls etc, get yourself a pallet and make a stand to screw them to. sand on the floor sounds like it'll be a reet arse about. in days gone by my grandad used to use a baby oil lamp in the greenhouse towards winter, but i guess naked flames in a shed isn't going to help you sleep at night lol.


----------



## DST (Nov 27, 2012)

And the show trundles on. QQ - Smelly looks real nice lad.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 27, 2012)

no i doubt id get any sleep with something like that lol. and i havent got room to make a stand for the heater really the plants are wall to wall although i could maybe knock something up and hide it beneath the scrog screen there is a little bit of floor space.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2012)

DST said:


> And the show trundles on. QQ - Smelly looks real nice lad.


that it does matey. won't be massive weight off any of those barring the cheese as they were competing for light with the last lot. should still be enough for a nice crimbo.


AMCHEESIER said:


> no i doubt id get any sleep with something like that lol. and i havent got room to make a stand for the heater really the plants are wall to wall although i could maybe knock something up and hide it beneath the scrog screen there is a little bit of floor space.


i figured as much lol. if you can see the floor your doing it wrong! any way you could hang them from the roof?


----------



## cONkey (Nov 27, 2012)

howz it hanging donnie baby?
did u have a blast in damn? were you able to hit up the Van Gogh art museum stoned out of your mind to trip out to ole vinnies wicked cool art works>? the booth looks very classy and professional. I want to hear all the dirt boy, what famous people did you meet?. how were the concerts?
what was the highlight of the trip? did you stay at the garden house? everything tell me everything!!!!

Garden is simply outstanding! exellent display of world classs gardening skills and genetics. QQx sm is a knock out . I never tried QQ before
i need a one toke knockout. Guess what!!!!
i decided for my x mas present to myself i will get the 21 inch percolater bong by VENOM with the 5 arm market ash catcher! 
I had to send my volcano back to the shope for repairs!!!! can u believe that shit..after only 1 and a half years ! at least it has a 3 year warrenty . 
welp have a wonderful day disco don and keep it movin and groovin on the dance floor.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 27, 2012)

now theres an idea i hadnt thought of i could hang them with tying wire i suppose, cheers don!! i cant see the floor at cannopy height if that helps lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2012)

cONkey said:


> howz it hanging donnie baby?
> did u have a blast in damn? were you able to hit up the Van Gogh art museum stoned out of your mind to trip out to ole vinnies wicked cool art works>? the booth looks very classy and professional. I want to hear all the dirt boy, what famous people did you meet?. how were the concerts?
> what was the highlight of the trip? did you stay at the garden house? everything tell me everything!!!!
> 
> ...


Hey Conkz! yeah the Dam age was great fun. hard on my feet but cool to meet a load of great peeps on and off RIU. the booth design was all Mrs DST, who did a stellar job. she has the eye. we have the red eye.....

didn't meet anyone famous really. well other than jigfresh DST, westy and Duchieman.  the shows were a mixed bag ghostface killer kept playing half songs then talking shite inbetween them which was annoying but MF DOOM was pretty good. though after standing all day on a stand we were all pretty knackered. still out on the tiles til 1-2-3-4 o clock lol. i'm too old for that stuff now. 

the gardens coming along a treat, perpetuals gearing up so i'm a happy chap. the QQ isn't exactly one toke knockout but it's no slough either lol. 

that bong looks awesome conkey. i've been looking at bongs recenmtly thinking a crimbo pressie to myself s in order  i want something with a showerhead perc, 14mm, i've really missed my Ehle bong, my boss broke  shitter about your volcano but thank god for warranty eh!

keep it irie Conkz 




AMCHEESIER said:


> now theres an idea i hadnt thought of i could hang them with tying wire i suppose, cheers don!! i cant see the floor at cannopy height if that helps lol


not just a hat rack me ya know  well......


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 27, 2012)

Jeez ya old man... you need some orthopedic shoes or something.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2012)

i need to lose about 4 stone


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 27, 2012)

Had to google how much a stone was. Pics look awesome donnie, your crosses are looking really good.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2012)

hahah i'm a fat fella. just shy of 16 stone. 

thanks fella, i'm really hoping for great things out of the 2 toke but it's westies cross really i just put it through the livers/blues. 

I gifted a few pips out to a guy on the uk thread of the smelly cherry x super lemon haze and they are looking pretty impressive. one pheno is a great rep of both parents right off the bat.

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/179741-uk-growers-thread-3052.html

fella reckons it smells like raspberry ice cream. when i get the cut i'm thinking i might try and fem it with some CS along with a load of things. you wouldn't believe how many folks wanted fems at the cup man.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 27, 2012)

heres they are now at just over 5 weeks they are starting to fill out a bit now. and finally some decent roots from the cloner.


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 27, 2012)

hey don,did anyone get pics at the cup?


----------



## DST (Nov 27, 2012)

They are on the 600 thread....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2012)

AMCHEESIER said:


> View attachment 2422075View attachment 2422076View attachment 2422077View attachment 2422078View attachment 2422079View attachment 2422080View attachment 2422085heres they are now at just over 5 weeks they are starting to fill out a bit now. and finally some decent roots from the cloner.



lookin real good there AM, going to to be some big colas in there. whats the deal with the cloner then? only one cut in it or are the other sites lagging behind?


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 28, 2012)

cheers fella, theres quiet a few with tap roots popping through now but yeah they are lagging behind somewhat. but in the conditions they been kept in im suprised they rooted at all. it was just a test run to see if it worked i havent got room to keep the cuts so they will prob be binned unless i can find a home for them. i will run it indoors next time with a heat mat and a small cfl so should speed things up quiet a bit. 

in the new year im gonna knock up a couple more buckets as single plant systems to see if i can finish a plant in them.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2012)

aye a heat mat or a fishtank thermostat would deffo give them a nudge. 

be a shame to get rid of the cuts. sure someone would snap em up.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 28, 2012)

ill try and find them a home for sure but i just aint got room to pot them on i got too many in veg as it is.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2012)

hahah welcome to my world lol. tho actually unusually my veg area is empty barring a mother. though i've just been and picked up a sack of coco for the DOG sprouts to go into.


----------



## mr west (Nov 28, 2012)

I got 5 dogs of two phenos in veg and also 2 pog of dif phenos, jus took some psychosis snips.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2012)

smoooth fred lad. what's pog again?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2012)

well hello little yins! nice one 209


----------



## mr west (Nov 28, 2012)

pog is purple wreck x og#18


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2012)

i was having visions of you lourding over stacks of little round disk thingies lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 28, 2012)

lol tiddely winks for the new millenium lol.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 29, 2012)

Inscribed from this some how mate just thought how come Donny int postin or replying to me to find out I've missed about 20 pages ffs lol I'll be back later to check it out propa fella.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2012)

Sorry fella, you must've missed me post bout the new journal. still better late than never kidda. 

Last night, 3 x QQ . Dogs nd 5 fem Dogs and a mystery pip I found in my strides after the cup. Probably headband?!


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2012)

in yer strides, haha. Could be, or maybe that miystery dog seed that was missing from that pack with only 2 in, lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 29, 2012)

G'luck with them ..


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 29, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Sorry fella, you must've missed me post bout the new journal. still better late than never kidda.
> 
> Last night, 3 x QQ . Dogs nd 5 fem Dogs and a mystery pip I found in my strides after the cup. Probably headband?!


Lol I was scribed mate some how I got unscribed, I remember asking you about the 2 toke if ya wanted to swop abit then ant seen you post or fuck all so was thinkin the ignorant so an so lol then thought it's cos you was at the cup then realised I'd missed shit loads unscribed. keeps unscribin me from the 600 aswell an god knows how many more with out me knowing must be doin it me sen an not realising.....


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2012)

Brouwerij is missing you...sales are down, but I tried my bet to prop em up this evening...fukkin gashed now, lol.


----------



## mr west (Nov 29, 2012)

oh i miss that zatte lol


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2012)

Ik ben zatte, now on the whisky's, lol. I am home waiting for her indoors (or should I say, her at work) to come home. Food is all laid out waiting and she is on her bike zooming home as I type...the suspense, lol..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lol I was scribed mate some how I got unscribed, I remember asking you about the 2 toke if ya wanted to swop abit then ant seen you post or fuck all so was thinkin the ignorant so an so lol then thought it's cos you was at the cup then realised I'd missed shit loads unscribed. keeps unscribin me from the 600 aswell an god knows how many more with out me knowing must be doin it me sen an not realising.....


Nee bosh fella, offer stands. 


DST said:


> Brouwerij is missing you...sales are down, but I tried my bet to prop em up this evening...fukkin gashed now, lol.


I'm missing the windmill myself. Was having a can today thinking this is pure gash 


DST said:


> Ik ben zatte, now on the whisky's, lol. I am home waiting for her indoors (or should I say, her at work) to come home. Food is all laid out waiting and she is on her bike zooming home as I type...the suspense, lol..


Good lad brouwerij points scored, err I mean brownie points...


I'm fuckin cream crackered, gaffers moved tho. Every muscle aches, time for a medicinal white russian a.d several bongs.

fairy been yet Fred?


----------



## mr west (Nov 29, 2012)

fairy?? aint seen hide nor hair of the cheeky wee lass, someone did come and take a doggy off me tho which is a bit sad lol, big fat ugly fairy he was lol.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 29, 2012)

i aint fat im big boned lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2012)

fairy delays are to be expected in times of severe flood i guess. though i only saw her yesterday lmao 

-1Dog = +1Dog somewhere in the universe. 

everyone's barking.


----------



## mr west (Nov 29, 2012)

AMCHEESIER said:


> i aint fat im big boned lol


lol this was today AM not the other day lol, compared to this guy ur a stunner hahah.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 29, 2012)

the child hood taunts were flooding back lmao. cheers westy lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2012)

been meaning to ask for a while westy, what the fook is with our avatar man?


----------



## mr west (Nov 29, 2012)

Its Earl off the wonga adverts, might get rab back up?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2012)

i don't watch much telly but i despise wonga. even though they are the new nufc sponsors and they renamed the club st james park after the owner dubbed it the sports direct arena.

they are nowt but glorified loan sharks. 4000%+ interest rates! 


bring back Rab


----------



## mr west (Nov 29, 2012)

bring back Rab, thats all I needed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2012)

Belter.

Ta.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 29, 2012)

Much better. I feel like I'm back home now.


----------



## mr west (Nov 29, 2012)

feels better too lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 29, 2012)

feels a lot more familiar in here! really, most times i know you guys post by avy, rarely look at the name.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 29, 2012)

mr west said:


> Its Earl off the wonga adverts, might get rab back up?



One vote for Rab


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2012)

thrips. little fuckers.. it's on.


----------



## mr west (Dec 4, 2012)

You got thrips don, ffs how'd that happen in the almost middle of winter lol?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2012)

fuck knows man, seems they've come on in the last 2 weeks and had a reet old picnic. i'm wounded. but not as much as they will be. 

i was up having a shufty round the plants, i put the oldest ones at the back like a divvy and not the other way round so i took em all out and put the younguns at the back. i was looking at the psycho killer thinking the buds look a bit small, and it's leaves were all silver and mottled looking. flipped a fan over and there they are. some almost yellow white, couple of green ones. 

weird thing is they've left certain plants alone or maybe they just haven't colonised the full tent yet!? i've probably done the worst thing possible i could, moved everything round  devvas. 

I put the small buds down to it being more than a bit cramped in there but these life sucking bastard things can literally do just that to your plants. have they no soul, this is my crimbo crop ffs.

hot shot no pest strip in there tomorrow, fans off for 6 hours each night til they're fucked. none of your pansy organic oils please, nuke time


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 4, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck knows man, seems they've come on in the last 2 weeks and had a reet old picnic. i'm wounded. but not as much as they will be.
> 
> i was up having a shufty round the plants, i put the oldest ones at the back like a divvy and not the other way round so i took em all out and put the younguns at the back. i was looking at the psycho killer thinking the buds look a bit small, and it's leaves were all silver and mottled looking. flipped a fan over and there they are. some almost yellow white, couple of green ones.
> 
> ...



Nuke'em Don L I love it!!!!! I just bombed my Veg room for white flies!!!! LOL


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2012)

they don't sound like thrips Don. With thrips there are normally only a couple of the little fuckers on a leaf. And I have never ever seen a green one, but perhaps thems UK thrips Good luck with it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2012)

there are only the odd one here and there, and the odd tiny fly i thought were fruit flies are i think in fact adult ones  I'll take a pic of the leaf up close n you'll see. they've munched a fucking mountain of leaves.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2012)

well thinktank, thrips or what?


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 5, 2012)

spidermites.....


cof


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 5, 2012)

or what you say


----------



## duchieman (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey Don. Thought I'd pop in and say Hi, finally. It was really great meeting all of you guys and I'm sorry that things got screwed up and we all didn't get to hook up again before we left. I do plan to come back though, and most likely hitting the UK too, so I hope we can hook up again soon. I really did have the time of my life and getting to meet you guys was definitely a highlight of my trip. And I'm missing the Windmill too! These canned Kilkenny's and Boddingtons just aren't cutting it man. 

Back to real life...what you got going on looks just like what I have going on, and I'm under the impression it's thrips. I have very small, white, silky moth/flies flying around, Just the odd one here and there, but the same markings that you have. I've harvested most everything now but my reveg's have it going on now, but they're small and I think I can get them under control pretty easy. 

So I'm on fairy watch for some DP and DE from BB. Better get to cooking this mix. 

Cheers


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Dec 5, 2012)

thats pretty shit don hope u clear it up. does look very similar to spidermite damage..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> spidermites.....
> 
> 
> cof


i thought so too but there's not a web in sight, i was checking the deficiency charts and happened to look at the pests bit out of interest.... 

and i think i know how they got ther, i put a strawberry plant out of the greenhouse i to finish up the fruit when the weather turned. fool that i am.



duchieman said:


> Hey Don. Thought I'd pop in and say Hi, finally. It was really great meeting all of you guys and I'm sorry that things got screwed up and we all didn't get to hook up again before we left. I do plan to come back though, and most likely hitting the UK too, so I hope we can hook up again soon. I really did have the time of my life and getting to meet you guys was definitely a highlight of my trip. And I'm missing the Windmill too! These canned Kilkenny's and Boddingtons just aren't cutting it man.
> 
> Back to real life...what you got going on looks just like what I have going on, and I'm under the impression it's thrips. I have very small, white, silky moth/flies flying around, Just the odd one here and there, but the same markings that you have. I've harvested most everything now but my reveg's have it going on now, but they're small and I think I can get them under control pretty easy.
> 
> ...


hey duchie man! likewise regards the saying goodbye's. was so tired/baked normal cognitive processing powers were fubar. was really a treat to meet you and the rest of the peeps at the show! great bunch of guys, good times & high times! 

one day i imagine we'll meet again under a windmill supping Zatte! eating steak tartar and cheese covered in celery salt.

i keep joking one day i'll just turn up, ring DST n tell him to get his backside to the brouwerij. 

as for these damned insects, their days are numbered. 

rough weather for fairies this end. keep a lookout


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2012)

AMCHEESIER said:


> thats pretty shit don hope u clear it up. does look very similar to spidermite damage..


i'm 118'ing those bitches, i've got their number


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 5, 2012)

Good luck mate hope ya nail the little bastards. ...


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2012)

That is definitely thrips lad. You can tell by the way they leave those white trace lines in the leaves as they bury in, lay eggs. (Spidermites is more like yellow dots) I would treat over at least a period of 10 days. I know you don't want to get a spray, but pyrethrin does the job, and it's biodegradable. And yup, they travel (like mites do) on air currents, so if you brought an infected plant close by then that's what caused it. They don't actually effect harvest too much, but do make a mess of your plants.


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh, and thrips come out mid afternoon to late afternoon. Also some Diatomacious earth would be good for the soil. sprinkle on top with a salt dispenser. Plus DE is good to condition your medium as well.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2012)

What's that pytherin like on near harvest plants? I can do without mould!

I've bean meaning to get some DE anyway. Amongst other stuff. 

I'm going back through the journal today, going to see when I put the next round in, cheese has tiny buds for 7 weeks and almost all the hairs have receded.

Pics in an hour or so


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2012)

I am not sure what the half life is like. But most bottles that have the stuff in are sold as organic and allow you to spray up until harvest of fruits. Fruits being grapes and the like, not ganja though. I would say it has to be at least a few days for it to degrade.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2012)

I've got the hotshot strip to use but if it fails i'll get a bottle. still kicking myself for putting the strawbs in with them in the tent 


Pic fest.

psycho killer x livers, the livers pheno is streets ahead flower wise 


Qrazy Quake x Smelly Cherry #1






2 Toke livers pheno, little one i flung in with next to no veg



Psycho killer, thrips fuckin loved this one 


another 2 toke


Qrazy Quake x smelly Cherry #2


elephant hands!




This is the cheese i mothers and threw in expecting it to guve me loads of nice buds but they're tiny !? bit like boobs i guess if their small but perfectly formed you don't mind lol




these ones weren't thrip damaged. I didn't go crazy with the boost this time in fact went fairly minimal. still smells lush and it's frosty as so i'm not too bothered.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2012)

actually quite disappointed with the size of the buds. think i've pushed the numbers too high.


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 6, 2012)

Good Morning Don,
Your plants look lovely as usual mate. 
Do tell what is the breeding on the 2 Toke?

fairy came by yesterday. me and fairy got snocked and she flew off with one wing..LOL


----------



## cONkey (Dec 6, 2012)

AWEsOME UPdate and PHOTOS!!! you have so many beautiful girls in your garden and such lovely varitey of flavors. 
what else is in your little sketch book? that really sucks about the bugs. if they are spider mites, which i think they are by judging by the leaf distruction you aint ever going to get them all until you finish all your girls and completley disinfect your entire grow area very very well. So dont stress and worry too much, accept them and do your best to kill them without too much damage to your plants is the best advice i can give by what i have learned . I bet your aint going to want to eat a strawberry for a while.lol..Those EVIL fuckin strawberrys. when i make my fruit salad to day i will cut there heads off in your honor.lol stay high mate!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I
> these ones weren't thrip damaged. I didn't go crazy with the boost this time in fact went fairly minimal. still smells lush and it's frosty as so i'm not too bothered.


what...snake oils not really making much difference, doesn't surprise me look frosty enough to me lad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Good Morning Don,
> Your plants look lovely as usual mate.
> Do tell what is the breeding on the 2 Toke?
> fairy came by yesterday. me and fairy got snocked and she flew off with one wing..LOL


Morning good sir! the 2 toke is westy's psycho killer crossed to livers. tho the livers lean pheno is pretty rare. viney and buds are sativa like bit airy but the stone is lovely.

you've done what to the poor fairy? lol.


cONkey said:


> AWEsOME UPdate and PHOTOS!!! you have so many beautiful girls in your garden and such lovely varitey of flavors.
> what else is in your little sketch book? that really sucks about the bugs. if they are spider mites, which i think they are by judging by the leaf distruction you aint ever going to get them all until you finish all your girls and completley disinfect your entire grow area very very well. So dont stress and worry too much, accept them and do your best to kill them without too much damage to your plants is the best advice i can give by what i have learned . I bet your aint going to want to eat a strawberry for a while.lol..Those EVIL fuckin strawberrys. when i make my fruit salad to day i will cut there heads off in your honor.lol stay high mate!!!!!!!!!


cheers petal! variety is the spice as they say.... i've got so much in the seed stash that should all be gems i'm working my way through them but it kinda means i'll get a few bum notes along the way. I've culled a couple of the puny looking 2 tokes to give the others more light. and i'm tempted to take a few more out. 

there's loads of new stuff i've made and haven't run yet but i'm sending test pips out to peeps of that stuff so i can concentrate on my own stuff. of which i have several ongoing projects  i want to refine the smelly cherry a bit more and the QQ crosses, but i really want to do a ativa number for BB but alas the one's ive chosen are so long flower i doubt they'd be popular.


and yes, screw strawberries in their plump red tushes. 


DST said:


> what...snake oils not really making much difference, doesn't surprise me look frosty enough to me lad.



don't you give me uncle ben's lines!!! lol. i really think lack of light has caused them to grow small nothing else. the only boost i've used is pk13/14. 

everythings frosty and nice just not enough of it for my liking but then when is there....

right peeps i'm off to eat dim sum. have a good one!


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2012)

Eet smakelijk


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2012)

Will do! Nee chickens feet mind!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 6, 2012)

Love the giant leaves. Buds looking good too. My buds aren't as big as I'd like neither. So much for experimenting.


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Will do! Nee chickens feet mind!


They are the worst things ever. The Chinese have little to no table manners as it is, burping and belching being classed as polite. But seeing them eating chicken feet really takes the snaggly biscuit.


----------



## gargantuanganja (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm glad to see you're still here and growing, Don! Your plants are fkin gorgeous, mayne! I wanna grow like you, someday  I finally got a new place and a new start! I just planted some baby Colombian Golds and ordered Lumigrow 650. I'd love to have you're knowledge on this one


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Love the giant leaves. Buds looking good too. My buds aren't as big as I'd like neither. So much for experimenting.


Me too, elephant hands FTW! Your bugs are a damn sight larger than mine!


DST said:


> They are the worst things ever. The Chinese have little to no table manners as it is, burping and belching being classed as polite. But seeing them eating chicken feet really takes the snaggly biscuit.


 the thought of eating any animals feet is a bit repulsive tbh. Especially one which spends its life scratting about in poop 



gargantuanganja said:


> I'm glad to see you're still here and growing, Don! Your plants are fkin gorgeous, mayne! I wanna grow like you, someday  I finally got a new place and a new start! I just planted some baby Colombian Golds and ordered Lumigrow 650. I'd love to have you're knowledge on this one


Yeah! Welcome back man, I felt bad I couldn't help out when you pm'd me. Been wondering if you'd be back to riu! I've got two Colombian black going now, gangly things they are! 

ill swing by the journal soon fella, see what's going down


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 7, 2012)

*you've done what to the poor fairy? lol.*

well when she got here I rolled a fatty she didn't have time for that so we hit the bong.
next thing I know the bloody fairy breaks her wings trying to show us her moves and then 
we hit the bong till the wee hours of the morn i fell asleep when I woke bitch was gone...LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> *you've done what to the poor fairy? lol.*
> 
> well when she got here I rolled a fatty she didn't have time for that so we hit the bong.
> next thing I know the bloody fairy breaks her wings trying to show us her moves and then
> we hit the bong till the wee hours of the morn i fell asleep when I woke bitch was gone...LOL


quick somebody call the NSFP! (national society for protection of fairies)

you brute!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2012)

frost and stuff...

gargauantuanganja these are the two columbian blacks, HST'd lanky fuckers that they are... maybe 7 ish weeks in flower.


Cheese


QQ x SC #1


2 Toke


QQ x SC #2 deffo QQ leaning sadly to the smaller pheno but the musky funk off it is thick as you like.


Full show.


the tag you can just see is where i spluffed the stinky smelly cherry


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 10, 2012)

Frosty the snowman would be proud of them lad good stuff. ........love the colour on the QQ x sc 2.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2012)

cheers mate. aye she's a bonnie lass eh. wish she'd taken after the taller pheno of the QQ but cookie crumbles n all that jazz. it smells stellar so i'm not arsed.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 10, 2012)

Just hope she tastes as good as she smells an looks mate with the strength to match for ya....

The QQ x blues is comin on good 1st out of the blocks an 1st set of leafs....I'm praying it's female lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2012)

fingers crossed for you man, sometimes those fast ones are the boys but the QQ was a fast vegger anyway. 

if you fancy a swapsies for a taster giz a nudge


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2012)

I see what you mean about the smallish cheese buds. And you do love to try your sativas lad!! Looks like you been taping it up, some hst?
Looking grand in there anyhoo, also considering you just chopped not long ago!


----------



## cONkey (Dec 10, 2012)

WOW! gorgeous gurl!! dig those deep rich colors and wonderful lighting on this beautiful photo.

Hope your doing well don and had fabulous weekend. 
You mentioned earlier you are working on some tweeks to the smelly cherry.. what are your plans..?
im still researching bongs and im very interested in the one you have your peeps on as well .The HVY mini shower head beaker I also found this one. 
What do you think of this one.. ??

http://aqualabtechnologies.com/scientific-glass/manifest-glassworks/manifest-stemless-showerhead-perc-blasted.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2012)

DST said:


> I see what you mean about the smallish cheese buds. And you do love to try your sativas lad!! Looks like you been taping it up, some hst?
> Looking grand in there anyhoo, also considering you just chopped not long ago!


yeah i dunno what it's playing at really, i even stuck it in a bigger tub than normal. it stinks and no doubt will fuck me up so i'm not too fussed, just curious as to why it's buds are so small. 

sativa divas doing the dope fiend lean...... had to get rough with them or they'd get no light at all.... 


cONkey said:


> WOW! gorgeous gurl!! dig those deep rich colors and wonderful lighting on this beautiful photo.
> 
> Hope your doing well don and had fabulous weekend.
> You mentioned earlier you are working on some tweeks to the smelly cherry.. what are your plans..?
> ...


sup conkz!

yeah i was looking at the stemless ones too, still couldn't make my mind up though!? that does look nice i have to say. unfortunately with my present small buds i don't think I'll be blowing 200 notes on a bong for myself for crimbo . maybe jan/feb. maybe aqualab will have a crimbo sale!?!? might send them an email to enquire. 

Weekend was lazy slightly drunken and festive! cooked a nice Sunday roast beef joint yesterday and made a new Christmas decoration out of a gin bottle and some fairy lights. i'll take a pic later.

tweeks to the smelly cherry, well i basically refined a couple of pheno's, the purple ( dog shit caramello pheno ) and have just double dipped it with the cheese or back crossed if you rather.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2012)

Looking good don, i thought i was the only one still practicing HST, glad to know your still on board.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2012)

i am a deft exponent of the art good sir!

(those two i even snapped sober  )


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 10, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> frost and stuff...
> 
> gargauantuanganja these are the two columbian blacks, HST'd lanky fuckers that they are... maybe 7 ish weeks in flower.
> View attachment 2436933View attachment 2436934
> ...


shit hot don,you always produce the goods lad!How many phemos is there off the qq x sc mate,hoe mines is a fem likes


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2012)

cheers Doc, 

tbh I haven't a scooby doo lad, they are just testers. the QQ is pretty stable only 2 pheno's the QQ 3 or 4


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Dec 10, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> throw them in the mail.When you got the time, and I'll add them to my BB line grow. I should do a grow thread on BB strains too.


hells yea if you need a guinea pig im in let me know


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Dec 10, 2012)

AMCHEESIER said:


> i bought 2 small tube heaters to go in but i didnt trust them enough to leave them in there, because i couldnt fix them anywhere suitable enough and was worried about burning the plants and the place down. the only other thing i can think of to do is to make a tray to fit the tent fill it with sand and run soil heating cables through it and sit my pots on top. ill be better sorted for next winter thats for sure!!


why not try some iguana heater pads they go under the tank this might be suitable they stay a certain temp and they will not burn the place down and they are pretty cheap and easy to use


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2012)

christmas gin light i knocked up at the weekend


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2012)

too funny, the misses must be loving it or does she support your love of Gin lad?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2012)

missus was quite impressed actually, wanted me to get a bottle of bombay saphire to put on the other side of the fire lol. 

she doesn't drink hardly anymore, the hangovers were too bad with her low tolerance.


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2012)

Impressed that it wasn't ganja related, lol. Will need to get you on the old Jenever next time you are over in the Dam.....slow gin, now there's a depressing hangover.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> missus was quite impressed actually, wanted me to get a bottle of bombay saphire to put on the other side of the fire lol.
> 
> she doesn't drink hardly anymore, the hangovers were too bad with her low tolerance.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2012)

haha aye. gone are my days of infusing vodka with weed. double red eye.... 

not really drank much sloe gin, the process of making it is longer than i can keep a bottle of gin without consuming it


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 11, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha aye. gone are my days of infusing vodka with weed. double red eye....
> 
> not really drank much sloe gin, the process of making it is longer than i can keep a bottle of gin without consuming it


lololololololololol


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2012)

a mate of mine use to live in Schiedam, well actually in a place called Ketel which is part of Schiedam I believe. This is pretty much a big Gin producing area. We went to one of those old Gin houses in the town and I was rubber after that session. They have all sorts of flavours and ages as well. Fuk me was I goosed the next day as well. Ketel1 are now doing vodka as well. We had a bottle as the wife was on the advertising for them, it was really nice.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2012)

i'm curious as to how they drink it? tonic? any mixer at all? martini's? me and my pals have a bi-monthly bond film session, martini's all afternoon don't half cattle you. i like mine dirty heh heh. bit of olive brine in there. vodka over gin in the martini everytime for me.


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2012)

Traditionally they drink it in a shot glass (normally chilled). The tradition is called a "kopstoot" (headbutt), when you have a shot of Jenever as a chaser and a beer.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2012)

neat gin....  a traditional headbutt... lmfbo nice.


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2012)

Aye it's tasty stuff, loads of different flavours (and not like the vodka flavours that are just added as an after thought). Hazelnuts and Orange are a couple I know off the top of my head. Was watching the hairy bikers last night, the Xmas special filmed in what looked like July, lol. We are heading off to Munster on Saturday to enjoy some Gluw Wijn! Was proper jealous of them slurping away at some last night.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2012)

hazelnut and orange eh sounds damn tasty, the mixing of botanicals is far superior to vodka's for sure. How far is this place from you? Daytrip or overnight?


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2012)

About an hour n' half on the train. Just outside of Rotterdam.

Here's one of the companies...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ketel_One

and the national jenever museum in Schiedam as well.
http://www.jenevermuseum.nl/


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 11, 2012)

on you go dst i lived in munster for 2 years stay away from a pub called the landsman lol honestly tho


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 11, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fingers crossed for you man, sometimes those fast ones are the boys but the QQ was a fast vegger anyway.
> 
> if you fancy a swapsies for a taster giz a nudge


Yeh I hope so mate,...psycho should be dry by tomoz so I'll give you a shout fella..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2012)

no rush man, mines not due for a little while yet. i'll probably take one or two next week


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 12, 2012)

Cool cool....no 2toke left mate??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2012)

Tiny bit in a jar, taking two more just afore crimbo tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2012)

decided to upgrade the shoddy bong rather than blow 200 notes on a new one. got a perc'd downstem 

 and a new bowl as i've somehow managed to crack the one i have ,m think there's just resin holding it together....


----------



## cONkey (Dec 12, 2012)

wow, awesome don!! i going to also upgrade my bong with a diffuser, but they didnt have the correct rubber gromet at the shop . 
you will have to let me know how you like it! 
cheers have a great evening mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2012)

sup conky, 

I had one on my old Ehle bong and it made all the difference. i still have it but it's 14.5 not 18. I'm thinking a precooler/ashcatcher and it'll be at the level i want. much easier just cleaning the ashcatcher than the whole bong though you have to occasionally lol

half way house to this i guess:



have a fine end of the world yourself pet!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2012)

ashcatchers are so fucking pricey for what they are, i mean how much can it cost to produce ffs. a simple plain jane roor one is like £139.99 wtf. it's no thicker or better manufactured than a weedstar one for £14.99.


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2012)

But they have to pay for making exciting bongs that look like space guns, and for big booths and stores and such......does that unikatowebonga not do ashole catchers? lol.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> ashcatchers are so fucking pricey for what they are, i mean how much can it cost to produce ffs. a simple plain jane roor one is like £139.99 wtf. it's no thicker or better manufactured than a weedstar one for £14.99.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2012)

Cowabonga what now? Lol.

amused me when the Roor guy rocked up to the stall n telt us their new strain was called H1 or 2... Exciting lmao


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2012)

I put the link up on a thread before when you and conks where dribbling on about it. We even discussed getting some bongs off them for the stall through BB....oh dear, lmfao.

here's the website
http://unikatowebonga.pl/


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 12, 2012)

Wow those guys are inexpensive!


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2012)

They are Polish, lol.....there's a joke in there somewhere. They are even cheaper when you get the wholesale price listing Which I am sure I could find somewhere in the BB archives.

EDIT: I think once the Eastern European countries get a decent enough IT and Communication infrastructure and network spread across all the populas like in Northern and Western Europe, there is going to be a lot of competition and probably quite a lot of cheap things on offer....imho.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 12, 2012)

DST said:


> They are Polish, lol.....there's a joke in there somewhere. They are even cheaper when you get the wholesale price listing Which I am sure I could find somewhere in the BB archives.
> 
> EDIT: I think once the Eastern European countries get a decent enough IT and Communication infrastructure and network spread across all the populas like in Northern and Western Europe, there is going to be a lot of competition and probably quite a lot of cheap things on offer....imho.


I agree 100%. And what will be good for the rest of us is their quality is more comparable to well made gear vs. chinese crap (imo).


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2012)

DST said:


> They are Polish, lol.....there's a joke in there somewhere. They are even cheaper when you get the wholesale price listing Which I am sure I could find somewhere in the BB archives.
> 
> EDIT: I think once the Eastern European countries get a decent enough IT and Communication infrastructure and network spread across all the populas like in Northern and Western Europe, there is going to be a lot of competition and probably quite a lot of cheap things on offer....imho.


funny you should mention that i was talking recently to a guy who was working with new businesses in Lithuania, apparently it's booming presently as they now have decent broadband, load of new IT companies springing up.

and yeah i do remember the polski glass, i looked at most of their ear in the catalogue ages back. you know me and memory aint so close. 

after looking though again an equivalent bong in Zloty worked out about the same, £45.32 before shipping. looking at the glasswork on the joints i'm not so keen. still for 40 odd bar what do you want. a tenner downstem in my case.


----------



## cONkey (Dec 13, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Cowabonga what now? Lol.
> 
> amused me when the Roor guy rocked up to the stall n telt us their new strain was called H1 or 2... Exciting lmao


thats funny the 
did he let you hit out of some of there bongs to test them?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2012)

Was too busy smirking at our stand conkz


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2012)

That was those two German dudes, they were Growers for Roor. Nice chaps. I am sure one of them bought some baked beans.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2012)

they were nice blokes actually, no bullshit to them.


----------



## mr west (Dec 13, 2012)

jamesy you old dog lol, jus noticed us avi lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2012)

Whaass he sayyin eh


----------



## mr west (Dec 13, 2012)

you got the drinks in yet, I'm spitting feathers here man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2012)

Could murder a brew right now. Been awake an hour ffs. Serves me right for drunk snoozing on the sofa. Why my body can't let me have over.8 hours ill never know.

Fuck it, I'm getting up. Need rehydration. Milk n two please Fred.


----------



## mr west (Dec 13, 2012)

kettles been hot since five mate, British standard coming up. tinkle tinkle tap tap


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2012)

Pint pot? Mines a 2/3.

having flashbacks of signing Xmas cards drunk. Know I wrote sillyness but can't think what?!


----------



## mr west (Dec 14, 2012)

Fuck Christmas cards, I'm saving trees lol. Anyone seen any hemp cards for sale?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2012)

I don't bother with em fella, it's her indoors. Much rather someone just takes the time to say have a nice Xmas. Or bah humbug


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 14, 2012)

Don, what brand and type of tea was that you brought over the the dam?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2012)

http://www.punjana.com/shop/productdetails.asp?product=1

£6.90 to ship to the states mind  

want me to post you a box mate?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 14, 2012)

I can't tell ya how I've been missing it. Email sent.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2012)

on it Jig  now you see why i never leave the country without a bag full. nothing quite like a nice cup of rosy lee


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2012)

Hows the Pink Elephants this morning lad?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2012)

nee DT's lol. in fact no hangover at all which is mondo bizarro after the way i was mixing it. 

had a canny day yesterday, i'm in love with belgium i think. the food and beer are everything i require in both.


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2012)

Aye, they do have certain qualities even though they can be a bit boring, lol. (or so the Dutch say)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2012)

i find the word for their dialect amusing too. Flemish. lol.

speaking of delirium tremens...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2012)

Wouldn't be friday without some frost.

Cheese nug
View attachment 2442098
The Dog crèche have survived the thrip attack ok!!!!

This one's the fave so far

Small cheese nugs hanging


Columbian Black: pheno's seem to vary in bud formation a touch....



QQ x SC #1 so berry stinky
View attachment 2442104View attachment 2442105
Psycho killer



QQ SC #2 musky one
View attachment 2442107


have a great weekend peeps. it's tipping down here


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2012)

Very nice Don. Good little puppies!

Also tipping it down here, just had to change plans, I was all set to go out, but fuk that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2012)

Cheers fella, wish you guys could smell these. keep banging on about the qq x sc but it's so intensely berries you'd think it was a raspberry plant

i'm going as far as the fireside of the pub, less than 200 yards from work.


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 14, 2012)

looking good don my qq x sc s not showen sex yet and thats nearly a week off 12 12


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 14, 2012)

first class Don really looks good!
Have a good weekend Bro!




Don Gin and Ton said:


> Wouldn't be friday without some frost.
> 
> Cheese nug
> View attachment 2442098
> ...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 14, 2012)

DST said:


> They are Polish, lol.....there's a joke in there somewhere.
> .


hey im polish you motherfucker!!! 
[video=youtube_share;gQu-qoCcXw8]http://youtu.be/gQu-qoCcXw8[/video]


----------



## DST (Dec 15, 2012)

Good for you!!! 


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey im polish you motherfucker!!!


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 15, 2012)

dr.amber trichome said:


> hey im polish you motherfucker!!!
> [video=youtube_share;gqu-qoccxw8]http://youtu.be/gqu-qoccxw8[/video]





dst said:


> good for you!!!


lolololololololol


----------



## cONkey (Dec 15, 2012)

not really its a curse, how whould you like the butt of international jokes for dumbness for your nationality?
at least im not 100 % polish. i got dutch, german, italian TOO. just 1/2 polish but thats enough. 
whell tis the season to be jolly.. so fa la la la.. la la la la.. puff puff pass the smelly cherry.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 15, 2012)

I think being English or American have more comical baggage internationally. Like, here comes the stupid americans, let's see if they can fit through the door before they waste all their money. Or, here comes the drunk english people, lets see if we can shut down the shop before they get here and start breaking stuff, if they even make it this far down the road before falling over. Sometimes I'm a bit embarrassed to admit I'm american when overseas.

How far back in once family tree does one go to identify themselves? Part of my family came from england a few hundred years ago... yet I feel in no way British. I guess some people still identify with places their families came from, even when it was generations ago. To me whatever it says on your passport is 'What you are'. If you start digging deeper than that, where do you stop. I mean, aren't we all african?

Dog Kush. 7 weeks 12/12:


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 15, 2012)

know what your saying jig lol thank fuck in scottish


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm Geordie. We aren't same as English.


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 16, 2012)

* Sometimes I'm a bit embarrassed to admit I'm american when overseas.

Why is that Jig?
*


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 16, 2012)

lol I always where my cali shirts out of state


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> * Sometimes I'm a bit embarrassed to admit I'm american when overseas.
> 
> Why is that Jig?
> *


Cause I feel that if I tell people that right off the bat they have a preconception that I'm arrogant, self centered, and impolite.

It's all good though... I'm doing my best to spread a good image of us around the world.

I took a pic for you the other day my friend. I drive by this street sometimes for work and always think of you:


EDIT: Cali, I always bring a dodgers T with me on vacation.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2012)

result for spurs today mate, back in top 4


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 16, 2012)

right on! BB mix bag on it's way, thanks to SSHZ, he gave me his free mix seed bag. There on there way. Going to plant some soon.lol got 8 BB strains going now


----------



## mr west (Dec 16, 2012)

Cant be many strains left for you to grow ccg, what aint ya got?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2012)

Wooohoooo. Cheers donny. I been on the road all day and ain't checked skysports. Sorry bout yer boys.


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2012)

cONkey said:


> not really its a curse*,* i got dutch, german, italian TOO. just 1/2 polish but thats enough.


It gets worse!!!!!! lol.

Try being called a Sweaty Sock (or sometimes just Sweaty, or Sweaty's) for most of your working life by dumb fuk E_g_i_h peeps then. lol.

And try not to be rude about the relations I have with my mother, you'll have me back on the couch again


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 17, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Wooohoooo. Cheers donny. I been on the road all day and ain't checked skysports. Sorry bout yer boys.


nowt to be sorry about, i knew we were on a hiding to nowt with Man shitty. i hate man city fans almost as much as man utd. the shitty fans lobbed a flare into the fucking family stand on saturday. no class at all. 


DST said:


> It gets worse!!!!!! lol.
> 
> Try being called a Sweaty Sock (or sometimes just Sweaty, or Sweaty's) for most of your working life by dumb fuk E_g_i_h peeps then. lol.
> 
> And try not to be rude about the relations I have with my mother, you'll have me back on the couch again


better than the alternative, my pal calls the jocks porridge wogs ffs.


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 17, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Cause I feel that if I tell people that right off the bat they have a preconception that I'm arrogant, self centered, and impolite.
> 
> It's all good though... I'm doing my best to spread a good image of us around the world.
> 
> ...


Glad you are spreading the good news Bro.
Nice my name on a street sign.. Thanks Man


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 17, 2012)

mr west said:


> Cant be many strains left for you to grow ccg, what aint ya got?


Want all!!!!!!!!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 17, 2012)

bear in mind i LOVE SPURS, yeah i dont follow man u hollywood lmao. whats the deal with gareth bale? love that man! Tis my fav player, well im lying hugo lloris is BEAST MODE!I knew i liked you don! Looks like i need to grab some psycho killer too.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 17, 2012)

Just to be clear. Don supports Newcastle United. I'm the Spurs loyal. 

Hey cali, do you have the DPQ yet?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 17, 2012)

Really? good then, although i must admit demba ba is a master pickup. Let me find out you follow epl like i do.......comcast made me pay 75 bucks extra for the fox channels that bring me barclay's and every once in awhile some serie a and bundesliga. hmmmmm, i noticed bb have a querkle mix there rocking that my wife will not allow me to not try so we'll see. I really need to emulate you guys and start an organized thread of them starting to finish.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 17, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Just to be clear. Don supports Newcastle United. I'm the Spurs loyal.
> 
> Hey cali, do you have the DPQ yet?


yes, going to pop 2 of them and pk too, with one cal orange


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 17, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Just to be clear. *Don supports Newcastle United*. I'm the Spurs loyal.
> 
> Hey cali, do you have the DPQ yet?


for my sins, i'm sure 



VTMi'kmaq said:


> Really? good then, although i must admit demba ba is a master pickup. Let me find out you follow epl like i do.......comcast made me pay 75 bucks extra for the fox channels that bring me barclay's and every once in awhile some serie a and bundesliga. hmmmmm, i noticed bb have a querkle mix there rocking that my wife will not allow me to not try so we'll see. I really need to emulate you guys and start an organized thread of them starting to finish.


Rock on VTM! or you can post pics up in the 600 or the breeding thread

https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/392046-club-600-breeding-showcase.html


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 17, 2012)

Lots of soccer fans in here........easy lad got some psycho with ya name on, growl when ya ready mate.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 17, 2012)

Will do badman! Shits dry n curing presently, should be a couple more days, the 2toke the week after.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 18, 2012)

Howdy stranger! Liking the new Avatar man! Just off the blower and got my connection on! Its been a bit of a rocky patch that was best kept quit, but the clone were kept away safe and hopefully i can get the peace to get some FUCKIN peace!!!!!!
Cant a guy grow some weed !!!!!


Anyhow, na sweat or much hassle apart fi missing the good old home grown, but got some 10 Exo wi a 12 day cold hang and its NASTY 

Hope to catch you soon bro

cinders


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Dec 19, 2012)

i hope all is well mr don gin this thread has some great info and am glad i tooled thru it thanks for the knowledge. ll cool j says knowledge is king lol


----------



## bazoomer (Dec 20, 2012)

happy xmass all, any one know when BB will have any dog seeds in stock ? itching to make a start , cheers all.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 20, 2012)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Howdy stranger! Liking the new Avatar man! Just off the blower and got my connection on! Its been a bit of a rocky patch that was best kept quit, but the clone were kept away safe and hopefully i can get the peace to get some FUCKIN peace!!!!!!
> Cant a guy grow some weed !!!!!
> Anyhow, na sweat or much hassle apart fi missing the good old home grown, but got some 10 Exo wi a 12 day cold hang and its NASTY
> Hope to catch you soon bro
> cinders


have been wondering about you recent fella! how do!? last i read you aid you'd be posting some pics at the weekend then your were gone lol. glad alls safe n well tho marra. hopefully a peaceful & green new year to us all! been a lot of big red keys opening folks doors lately. 

keep your spurs sharp n your whiskey flowing cowboy.


PITTSBURGHFAN said:


> i hope all is well mr don gin this thread has some great info and am glad i tooled thru it thanks for the knowledge. ll cool j says knowledge is king lol


ol licky lips cool J eh lol. always makes me crease to think it actually stands for 'ladies love'  

I'm good thanks fella, just done the last of the xmas shopping (i friggin hope) dunno about great info but glad you found it so  my last journal had a load more info, and a fuck load more chatting bollocks  


bazoomer said:


> happy xmass all, any one know when BB will have any dog seeds in stock ? itching to make a start , cheers all.


merry crimbo Baz, if i remember rightly, which is a big if, it was about 6 weeks, a week ago. 

D? 

well i'm wrapping up the xmas gifts checking my list twice ho fuckin ho...... then chopping some 2tokes, the remaining QQ x Smelly cherry and a psycho killer down. going to get squiffy with some QQ x Smelly cherry and de seed the bit cheese i spluffed with smelly cherry and purple sensi star.


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2012)

maybe email the info address, I am sure they'll sort something out for ya, if ya drop a name. they like riu'ers I heard 


bazoomer said:


> happy xmass all, any one know when BB will have any dog zeeds in stock ? itching to make a start , cheers all.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 20, 2012)

Im good Pal, had one or two hic-up's, and had to clear all AGIN, ( this tent has been down more than up over last year ) Had the mob out at the lass's for same as this time last year, but nothing happening, the smell must have left the stair before the arrived so not even a knock!
Its a whole new challenge trying to smoke the likes of DOG n Cheese lol, but too old in the tooth to get caught napping and im back good to go, new comp, new cam, new broadband ( that will be on for the duration lol )
It was my phone i was last using waiting to kick start, borrowed a lap top to do they pic's and the old piece of shit didnt even take a s.d card!!!!! And quickly found out the phones not too handy for this, so apologies, oh, i also had to clear things to sort a prob with the guy upstair at my flat. Playing music like Doobie Bro on bass and between him and his young daughter, have been having mad parties a bit too often, and the lass goes all out and must advertise it on facebook!!!! the guy below me thought it was ME coming through his ceiling!!!! And was kinky to phone the 5.0 so i had to move fast n get the point over 

speak soon, p.s your grow is looking nice man, cant wait to see all that fill up

cinders
So Keeping busy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 21, 2012)

christ lad, there's taking the piss and then there's that eh. so tents been up n doon like a whores draws eh!

must have been hard not to go up n kick off. you don't half have some shite luck with the neighbours mate. least they never chapped the door this time eh.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 21, 2012)

Aye, been to door 3-4 times, but had to pull him out a pub for a proper word......
The polak's up the road are just unreal man, slightest whiff and they pick up the phone, the is'nt nothing even here as they found out last year after bumrushing me at 10 p.m!!!! But just got to be on top untill i move in summer.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 21, 2012)

That's it fella stay on your toes n you'll be reet. Some folks just don't have any consideration for no one


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2012)

how rude, do they not realise we are growing ganja in da hoose!


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 21, 2012)

ye some ppl just dont think!


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 21, 2012)

don you know any one thats doing the smelly cherryxlarry og x sour diesel x chem dawg ?


----------



## mr west (Dec 21, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> don you know any one thats doing the smelly cherryxlarry og x sour diesel x chem dawg ?


Is it you Dr?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 21, 2012)

it's dwezelitsame's cross, i believe. 

i've run a couple, got a few pips left myself. fruelly funk, big golf ball nugs


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 21, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> don you know any one thats doing the smelly cherryxlarry og x sour diesel x chem dawg ?


I want to be growing that!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 21, 2012)

i got you jig


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 21, 2012)

whats ya say Donnie.? How tricks lad.?? Sounds like you hittin the mark! 

Whats on tap for this weekend??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 21, 2012)

well how the devil are ya Hemlock?!

i'm up to my neck in gin ( i wish I were a bit taller! ). this weekend i'm making some hash with my pal, he took down a good number recently so has boatload of trim but no bags. 

watch the footy, probably curse it most of the rest of the day.

sunday. meal out with the couples group. the awkward presents giving shit. or rather the lads getting lashed and the birds fawning over some bit of guff. BAH HUM FUCKIN BUG


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 21, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well how the devil are ya Hemlock?!
> 
> i'm up to my neck in gin ( i wish I were a bit taller! ). this weekend i'm making some hash with my pal, he took down a good number recently so has boatload of trim but no bags.
> 
> ...


Booted and suited Sunday??

Up 2 your neck Gin are ya.. Well it is the holidays Mate. 

HAve a good weekend don't wash that trim 50 times cause your on that marching powder..LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 21, 2012)

nah man, no, don't fancy dinner medals on my posh whistle and flute!

actually bi monthly bond night near wiped out my gin selection. martini's are a helluva drink  

what are you doing this weekend? how are those craw daddies coming?


----------



## cONkey (Dec 21, 2012)

on me posh whislte and flute? lol.. lMAO! hahahaha..i wish i could here your accent. do you do vids? that would be soo totally awesome. 
hope your stoned as you read this. lol..ok and 
bi monthly bond night? wow that sounds exotic. yur very strange. i like that . and i cant wait to see your decorated pots.
have a sweet holiday season amigo.


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 22, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nah man, no, don't fancy dinner medals on my posh whistle and flute!
> 
> actually bi monthly bond night near wiped out my gin selection. martini's are a helluva drink
> 
> what are you doing this weekend? how are those craw daddies coming?


Craw dads are well. had my first round of babies about 100. they are in a grow out tank now. Aboout seven months and they will be ready to eat.
Can you come over and have some with me?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 22, 2012)

cONkey said:


> on me posh whislte and flute? lol.. lMAO! hahahaha..i wish i could here your accent. do you do vids? that would be soo totally awesome.
> hope your stoned as you read this. lol..ok and
> bi monthly bond night? wow that sounds exotic. yur very strange. i like that . and i cant wait to see your decorated pots.
> have a sweet holiday season amigo.


hahah my accent pretty normal till i've had a few drinks. then BOOM it's geordie time.

bi monthly club, everyone should do it. get together average twice a month, host cooks up some grub and we get stoned and drink martini's while watching the film. bliss.
sweet holiday season ?!?! Balls, we say merry christmas round these parts. have a merry one Conkz


Hemlock said:


> Craw dads are well. had my first round of babies about 100. they are in a grow out tank now. Aboout seven months and they will be ready to eat.
> Can you come over and have some with me?


now there's an offer! i'd be delighted. though convincing the missus might be a bit more tricky lol. would be a tale to tell the kids though. i once flew half way round the world for a surf and turf lol!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 22, 2012)

cold wet and dreary outside so i'm going to make some nice melty warm hash inside! get piffy with my buddy and watch football all day. occasional laughing at the thought of those pour unfortunate souls still xmas shopping muahahaaaaa


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 22, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cold wet and dreary outside so i'm going to make some nice melty warm hash inside! get piffy with my buddy and watch football all day. occasional laughing at the thought of those pour unfortunate souls still xmas shopping muahahaaaaa



Well then enjoy the Day and the party favors. Hope yer team wins!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 22, 2012)

check to all three hem 


shola saves the day!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 22, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Will do badman! Shits dry n curing presently, should be a couple more days, the 2toke the week after.


Sweet geezer been wantin a taste of the 2toke for abit now, me psycho turned out nice mate best ive done so far.......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 24, 2012)

Mas post will be screwed for a bit but ill stick a bit aside, henry or a farmers daughter?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 24, 2012)

Just do a Henry mate, an I'll chuck a tester of slh an me bubble in aswell seen as its crimbo lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 24, 2012)

nice one fella, i'll do the same just done A RUN OF BUBBLE WITH MY PAL YESTERDAY, 2 CARRIER BAGS FULL OF TRIM off the 2 toke soz caps. ended up with a palm sized disc of hash about a centimeter thick. it's just about dried so i'm going to test drive it tonight


----------



## DST (Dec 24, 2012)

Mind the seatbelt.

Have a Good old Crimbo lad.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 24, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice one fella, i'll do the same just done A RUN OF BUBBLE WITH MY PAL YESTERDAY, 2 CARRIER BAGS FULL OF TRIM off the 2 toke soz caps. ended up with a palm sized disc of hash about a centimeter thick. it's just about dried so i'm going to test drive it tonight


Buzzing mate might aswell fling a g of hash in then, 2toke bubble sounds dangerous!....the bloody psycho stuff is lol been knocking me out clean an woke up at 10 this morn still smashed an redeyed up to fuck after some late night bongs....

I was happy with what I got with only half a carrier bag full well surprised....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 24, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Buzzing mate might aswell fling a g of hash in then, 2toke bubble sounds dangerous!....the bloody psycho stuff is lol been knocking me out clean an woke up at 10 this morn still smashed an redeyed up to fuck after some late night bongs....
> I was happy with what I got with only half a carrier bag full well surprised....


Always a brucy bonus when you think you could be just binning it eh! 10 week psycho hash will be pretty lethal like lmao

I'm going to wait till i've done another round before i do another run probably got about 3 freezer bags at the moment.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 24, 2012)

well everyone have a merry christmas...... and I'll see you on the other side... lol 

eat drink and be merry! oh and have the odd smoke to keep ya sane


----------



## rasclot (Dec 24, 2012)

Have a good1 mate all the best Ras


----------



## DST (Dec 25, 2012)

Have a Fab Xmas Wakey Bakey!


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 25, 2012)

Good Morning Don
Merry Christmas Sir


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 26, 2012)

Merry Xmas my arse, fucksake, I'm going abroad next year. 

Thanks anyway guys.


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 26, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Merry Xmas my arse, fucksake, I'm going abroad next year.
> 
> Thanks anyway guys.



A bit parkie is it..LOL BTW I have been in shorts all month..LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 27, 2012)

BBQ'd Turkey? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;ihDeeOSOkcU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihDeeOSOkcU&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PLAB950C530 D5E06B7[/video]

everyone havin a good xmas break? hope santa was good to ya's. just had my pal over to pick some smoke up and he tells me he's quitting and selling a iolite wispr cheap. going to have a borrow of it n think about going combustionless


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 27, 2012)

http://www.vaporizerblog.com/vaporizer-reviews/wispr-vaporizer-review/


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 27, 2012)

stig of the dumps badass lmao.....merry crimbo brudda


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 27, 2012)

Got meself an oil rig for Christmas Don. fuk me that oil/BHO is hard on ya. But I like it!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 28, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> stig of the dumps badass lmao.....merry crimbo brudda


don't know of any other uk rapper can touch him for style and flow. mans got toon wit of course.  i want to see him work with action bronson. it'd be like a mirror image. 


Hemlock said:


> Got meself an oil rig for Christmas Don. fuk me that oil/BHO is hard on ya. But I like it!!!!!


ohhh yeaAAAH that's you in a haze for daze hhaha it'll kick it til you get used to it i bet. 

alas, too much of a fire hazard for me.


----------



## mr west (Dec 28, 2012)

http://fuckcombustion.com/


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey DOn just checking in Gov. Hope all is well me friend


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2012)

reading loud and clear hem buddy. got your mail too.i'm stoked for january for sure  

potting up puppies today


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2012)

the thrip war rages on 

so it's ok to sell pyrethrum as a liquid but a fogger is totally out of the question in the uk. bollocks. don't really want to be spraying my whole tents worth of plants at this stage of flower. 

the hot shot strip worked in clearing each area but the thrips just transferred between veg and flower while i moved the strip. and i guess they burrow in to the coco too the little swines. 

anyone up for doing me a favour from over the pond? i'll paypal the money of course.


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2012)

They sell products with pyrethrin here in NL.....you want me to get you some? It's a bio spray so you can spray in flower. Pyrethrin breaks downs fairly quick (I think it's half life is fairly short).


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2012)

And order some Diatemaceous Earth...there's a place in the UK that does it. Get some, it's also great for conditioning your used coco!!!
http://diatomx.co.uk/


----------



## rasclot (Dec 29, 2012)

I can send u sum stuff that would kill em with 1 treatment if U want mate let me know n il send sum  Ras


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2012)

DST said:


> They sell products with pyrethrin here in NL.....you want me to get you some? It's a bio spray so you can spray in flower. Pyrethrin breaks downs fairly quick (I think it's half life is fairly short).


I can get the liquid stuff in the uk but I'm kinda terrified of spraying that much in the current soggy climate the uk has. yeah i want rid of the thrips but i don't fancy hashing my whole crop if it moulds to buggery!? 


DST said:


> And order some Diatemaceous Earth...there's a place in the UK that does it. Get some, it's also great for conditioning your used coco!!!
> http://diatomx.co.uk/


bullet bitten, i'll order some today. i've been looking at ths insted of the fogger i can't get in the uk. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/INSECT-BOMB-KILLER-FLEA-FLY-MOTH-BEETLE-ANT-BED-BUG-COCKROACH-/170848800451?_trksid=p2047675.m2109&_trkparms=aid=555001&algo=PW.CURRENT&ao=1&asc=29&meid=4494831611867029680&pid=100010&prg=1013&rk=4&sd=251165333668&

this one looks like it'll do exactly what i want. but i guess it could be used as a weapon 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Whitmire-Pyrethrum-Total-Release-Insecticide-2oz-Fogger-Quick-Ship-/251165333668

also looking at Perma-Guard it's a mix of diatomites and pyrethum.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2012)

rasclot said:


> I can send u sum stuff that would kill em with 1 treatment if U want mate let me know n il send sum  Ras


what is it mate?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2012)

D, whats the score which one do i need diatom pest aye?


----------



## rasclot (Dec 29, 2012)

Monterey garden spray contains spinosad got it from USA it's worked on many grows now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2012)

sounds like a horrible term for a a disability... can you spray plants in late flower?


----------



## rasclot (Dec 29, 2012)

I did mate with no dramas here's a link to the label on the back
http://www.montereylawngarden.com/pdf/MontereyGardenInsectSpray-2-column-(07)-1109-Bilingual.pdf


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2012)

fuckin hell it's combustible ?!? aye send us a bit if you don't mind. don't need much of it then eh. 1/2 tblspoon per pint. must be potent.

you got my new addy?


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2012)

Aye lad, they have changed it up, it use to all come as the same thing, I guess they have tweaked their recipe. But Pest is the one as far as I am concerned.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> D, whats the score which one do i need diatom pest aye?


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2012)

And the spray stuff isn't going to cause mold lad. You don't throw a bucket of the stuff over them, lmfao....just enough to coat the leaves.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2012)

was going to get the 900gram option. what sort of ratio to coco do you go for?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2012)

DST said:


> And the spray stuff isn't going to cause mold lad. You don't throw a bucket of the stuff over them, lmfao....just enough to coat the leaves.


haahh ok para andy again here.... so im not going to be spraying stuff into the buds, sound


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2012)

I stick it in a salt pot and apply to the top of the soil (best to do that daily) for the pests.
When I do my soil I am not very accurate, I just kind of pour it in and stop when I fancy it. But I'll put about 2 tablespoons to half a cup in for probably between 40-60 litres of recycled medium.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2012)

nice one ta. 

why is it all the good gear from the states is banned here. foggers, everclear, barcadi 151. shotguns


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 29, 2012)

after sandy hook im sure we'll lose a couple of our gears lol!


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2012)

We get to shag legally at 16 though, lol....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> after sandy hook im sure we'll lose a couple of our gears lol!


shame it takes a tragedy to change things eh


DST said:


> We get to shag legally at 16 though, lol....


how old do they have to be in the states like?


----------



## rasclot (Dec 29, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuckin hell it's combustible ?!? aye send us a bit if you don't mind. don't need much of it then eh. 1/2 tblspoon per pint. must be potent.
> 
> you got my new addy?


No don't think I have mate pm itor email or summin yeah literally I used 1 table spoon per litre misted the bitches up skirt n all that nabobs ur uncle never to be seen again


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2012)

kushdy bardy my man. i'll pm ya my email as i don't keep em for obv reasons


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 29, 2012)

the ferti-lome is very effective on thrips and mites and you can spray until harvest. I'll send you some if needed. there's always a spare.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2012)

thanks cof man, your a top bloke. i'm going to try this stuff from rasclot first and some of this diatom earth stuff. if needs be after i'll try anything. these thrips are driving me crazy, just knowing their chewing my plants makes me angry


----------



## rasclot (Dec 29, 2012)

U won't need anything else after that stuff mate


----------



## cONkey (Dec 29, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> [video=youtube;ihDeeOSOkcU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihDeeOSOkcU&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PLAB950C530 D5E06B7[/video]


LMAO! im laughing so hard.tears, tears.... this guy is so awesome. i love his attitude and style. like where is he from in UK? hes so fukin nerdy smelly and fat lookin but damn hes got personality and style i can see how the girls go crazy over him(so he says). plus he has the SAME GLASSES AS ME!!!! 
Happy FUCKIn new year my furry lil pet.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2012)

haha you could describe most geordie blokes like that. 

man reps from the land of the pits. the home of brown ale and shit weather where people think that getting pissed is big and is clever.

Newcastle, my home town. only geordie rapper i know of ever. drinks broon ale and smokes like a trooper. 

seen him start out before he was famous doing doublespeed freestyles in the back room of a DnB club night. this was like 15 years ago, now he's a beast.

have a fucking great NYE yaself petal


----------



## cONkey (Dec 29, 2012)

hes amazing im checkin as many of his youtube vid songs out right now. listening to white rhino right now.. love iT!!!!
hes such a fast rapper. really really talented. hey thanks for turnin me on to him. thats wild hes from your hometown.so cool!!
ahhaha imean rhite whino..


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh no the thrip thing! I just got rid of my second lot, i got the d/earth powder but found it hard to use. Then tried a local garden store and got a 1L spray that done the job for a couple quid.
I got some P.V this time and gave them a shot of both a week apart and there gone! The difference in growth is crazy after they wee munchers chew up on the new shoots, hope you get them tied down cowboy!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2012)

cONkey said:


> hes amazing im checkin as many of his youtube vid songs out right now. listening to white rhino right now.. love iT!!!!
> hes such a fast rapper. really really talented. hey thanks for turnin me on to him. thats wild hes from your hometown.so cool!!
> ahhaha imean rhite whino..


rhite whino is one of my faves of his early album, he made that album whilst homeless. kipping down on his mates couch they said i bet you can't make an album in a week and low and behold. 'the homeless microphonist' is what came out. 

i just wish newcastle had more of a rap scene or even hiphop in general but alas. nadda. 


Cindyguygrower said:


> Oh no the thrip thing! I just got rid of my second lot, i got the d/earth powder but found it hard to use. Then tried a local garden store and got a 1L spray that done the job for a couple quid.
> I got some P.V this time and gave them a shot of both a week apart and there gone! The difference in growth is crazy after they wee munchers chew up on the new shoots, hope you get them tied down cowboy!


Rasc is on the case sending me some spray shiz and the DI earth should be there when i go back to work. going to double team the fuckers. my weights have deffo been down, i was thinking it was lack of light with the big scrog i had central last time... 

i'll fettle the little bastards...

been a few weeks without any pics i might go n snap some with my morning bongo. psychosis topped with some bubble i think. got the food shop to do  only way i can bare it is stoned to fuck.


----------



## rasclot (Dec 30, 2012)

Same as mate a psychosis bad boi n then food shopping


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2012)

lmao best way to shop man. There was talk of me cleaning the washers filter out when i get back  

i've told the gaffer i'm going to do something on the pc for 10-15 cos i'm squiffy hahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2012)

few pics off the phone. 

1st and second run of the first batch of trim. i didn't get great pics of it after that. should have taken my camera


2toke

some supercropped knuckles. ive got the pot for the sativa in one corner and the top of it tied to the other corner of the tent. 


this pheno doesn't exactly smell great yet but in terms of development looks a fuck load better than the other. revenge of the spaghetti monster stylee. it might be coming down soon, been in flower since 14th october ffs


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 30, 2012)

alrite don hows tricks matey? im liking the look of that 2toke  gutted i lost my 2t x sc, never mind tho. Any plans for the ny?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2012)

more where it came from chief  i literally chopped nearly all the shoots off the top of the 2 toke and just binned em, need the space in the veg area for the next two rounds. 

as for NYE just going up to a bar near my pals then to his for the bells, food, drink & codshit to be talked etc. first year in many without whites so i imagine i'll be in bed by 1-2.

how bout yaself lad?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 30, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> might go n snap some with my morning bongo. psychosis topped with some bubble i think....stoned to fuck.


Lol breakfast of a King that lad..........


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 30, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> few pics off the phone.
> 
> 1st and second run of the first batch of trim. i didn't get great pics of it after that. should have taken my camera
> 
> ...


Looks like a good haul of hash there matey what size bags you use?

Gotta admit the sativa is lookin quite decent compared to ya others mate, who's the bitch with the purpley buds?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2012)

the purpley one is a 2 toke but not the livers pheno. i use the big bag and the little bag 5 gal. don't see the point of arsing on with 8 bags when you've got two big carriers full of ganj to go through! we totted up last night i had about an 8th he sold a gram and another 8th and there was still about 8-9 left so well over a half. 

you should see the other sativa it's fucking laughable man.


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 30, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> more where it came from chief  i literally chopped nearly all the shoots off the top of the 2 toke and just binned em, need the space in the veg area for the next two rounds.
> 
> as for NYE just going up to a bar near my pals then to his for the bells, food, drink & codshit to be talked etc. first year in many without whites so i imagine i'll be in bed by 1-2.
> 
> how bout yaself lad?


keep me in mind before you bin any in future then lad. Pretty much the same as you, going to the boozer up the road for a few(theres always a decent scrap to watch) then back to the mother inlaws for the bells. This is the first new year in a couple that ive had a bit of white, so i'll probly be chating aload of bollocks to a load of strangers lol,gotta be done


----------



## cONkey (Dec 30, 2012)

i got some nanners on one of my plants. I have never had this situation occur before. Im worried that she might pollinate the rest of my garden. right now i have her isolated in my closet in the phototron.I was going to flush her or drown her in the dark for a week. Should i even bother or just chop her and get her the fuck out of my grow room?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2012)

load of bananas? flush and chop if it's isolated. few nanna's pluck and plow on. 

will do closetgardener lad. only be a couple of weeks n she'll need pruning. though that said i could take more, i'll have a deeks n see the morrow. the Smelly cherry x SLH is ready to take a couple but it does have a slight hermie trait.


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 30, 2012)

Is your sc x slh , las' s cut? If so send that fairy bitch my direction lol. Check me on the scrounge! Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2012)

Aye that's the one, yorkies just done bubble hash with, like I say though did herm a little. I'll get on it.

shy bairns get nowt


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you don! Aye that one that yorkie just done looked great. Are 2t pips for sale yet?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2012)

Not sure the pips will be man, or at least not for a while. Best phenos been a 1 off. Snip will be around a while tho


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 30, 2012)

Ok cool, next time she gets a hair cut then 2 class strains to get me back on mi feet


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 31, 2012)

i'll sort em this morning. be a couple of weeks probs


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 31, 2012)

Perfect don, again ty man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 31, 2012)

welcome lad, that your pup in the avy? 

happy new year everyone! don't over indulge


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 31, 2012)

happy fuckin new year mate.
you ever try that beer moose drool?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 31, 2012)

hahah no?! sounds manky?


----------



## mr west (Dec 31, 2012)

wah gwan, I blink asnd I miss two pages lol.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 31, 2012)

Just stumbled across only D.G.T laying it down about the origins of the Livers/Blues cut on the sensi forum.

' He's here, he's there, he's every f*@$ing where hahah

P.S nice pic's, i done Hwaiian Snow that flowered for three monthe and looked just like that spaghetti monster, going to do some bubble hash tomorrow so im not stinking of green when doing the family visits


----------



## Closetgardner (Dec 31, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> welcome lad, that your pup in the avy?
> 
> happy new year everyone! don't over indulge


Happy new year mate. I just ordered a British bulldog from a breeder, been on the waiting list for 2yrs for one. That pup is from the last litter the guy had, so mine will look like it a bit.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 1, 2013)

Yo, you got a link for the new swag @ BB
Even when i go through the Sea Of Seeds route it still just the first lot of strains that's there ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 1, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Happy new year mate. I just ordered a British bulldog from a breeder, been on the waiting list for 2yrs for one. That pup is from the last litter the guy had, so mine will look like it a bit.


my lass wants a fucking dacshund?!?


Cindyguygrower said:


> Yo, you got a link for the new swag @ BB
> Even when i go through the Sea Of Seeds route it still just the first lot of strains that's there ?


www.breedersboutique.com/site/


----------



## mr west (Jan 1, 2013)

morning Don mate, I hate little dogs the more substantial the better lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 1, 2013)

happy new year fella!

Quite right. Though I recently saw the giant main coon. Man I want one of the bad boys. Thing was about 18 lbs


----------



## mr west (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh yeah the main coons are pretty impressive, long and tall and at this time of year their coats are amazing lol.


----------



## mr west (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 1, 2013)

it's basically a cat for dog people lol


wouldn't fancy my chances if it turned aggro


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 1, 2013)

Nice pussy don lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 1, 2013)

well don if u serious about a coony gis a shout and ill hook ya up with my mum, wont get much change out of a half a thousand but the genetics are second to none.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 1, 2013)

unfortunately my missus is horrendously allergic to long haired cats. and dogs for that matter ffs and she wants a sausage dog lol

your mums cats are very cute. if i showed my lass, pics we'd end up getting one i know it.


----------



## mr west (Jan 1, 2013)

best not show her then lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 1, 2013)

I got one that's 23 pounds Don. Short hair. Want me to post him over? 

(imagine a picture here.... riu won't let me)



mr west said:


> wah gwan, I blink asnd I miss two pages lol.


Reminded me of a great song.  I love Pato!

[youtube]YqR0DfzjFSQ[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 2, 2013)

hahahah haven't heard that in time man, nice one.

23 pound cat, daaaaaaayum


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 2, 2013)

sweet jesus, just looking for a 18.8 to 14.5 bong joint expander and the cheapest i can find is £40 ffs. 18.8 it is then.

thinking this:

http://www.everyonedoesit.co.uk/online_headshop/ehle-glass---ice-cylinder-bong-hexagon-foot---500ml.cfm?iProductID=5911

with this http://aqualabtechnologies.com/headford-45-clear-inline-ash-catcher-18-mm.html

missus is going mental


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 3, 2013)

Reminded me of this

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-essex-19399827



Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's basically a cat for dog people lol
> 
> View attachment 2462095
> wouldn't fancy my chances if it turned aggro


----------



## mr west (Jan 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sweet jesus, just looking for a 18.8 to 14.5 bong joint expander and the cheapest i can find is £40 ffs. 18.8 it is then.
> 
> thinking this:
> 
> ...



Aint there nothing from here i got a 14.5mm ash catcher for my lill ehle

http://unikatowebonga.pl/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

did consider them mate but to be honest the joint work isn't too good


----------



## DST (Jan 3, 2013)

I've seen some in the flesh at the GA and certainly wouldn't grumble lad. I am still thinking of getting the black one....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

you have a couple of hundred quid bit of roor already though?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

having a reet mare today. my diffuser downstem and bowl i ordered from EDIT had to go back as they were too big, my works post room have no trace of the fucking stuff being sent and EDIT haven't received it back. so i'm A out of pocket 20 ish notes and B there's bong bits lost somewhere with my name and address in with them ffs. just got to wait n see if the box turns up. sickener. I was well looking forward to cleaning the bongo and getting the new bits fired up. think i'll just order a new bong and have done.

anyway. long awaited update


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

1 2Toke
2 SC x QQ
3 SC x QQ 
4 SC x QQ
5 SC x QQ
6 SC x QQ
7 SC x QQ
8 2 Toke 
9 Columbian Black
10 2 Toke
11 2 Toke
12 2 Toke
13 2 Toke
14 2 Toke livers lean
15 PK frost
16 2 Toke livers lean
17 PK frost
18 PK Frost
19 PK Frost
20 PK Frost upskirt


----------



## rasclot (Jan 3, 2013)

Cracking stuff there mate there all lookin stunning bug killer is in the post mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

cheers fella nice one! was like xmas today, loads of goodies at work, but no bong bits


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 3, 2013)

Quality mate everything looks lovely....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

getting there lad ta, thinking i'm going to go up a pot size, small buds suck. though i manage alright i could be doing much better i know. need to nail my keepers and run them for a while.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 3, 2013)

what size ya in now mate? buds look sound to me...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

fucking tiny. like 6 litres


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 3, 2013)

You tried the 6lts airs? i always get same size buds in them then i do the 10s and my square 11s mate.....im thinkin about goin back to 10s tho, i found if its a thursty plant once a day waterin is not enough late flower in 6s an could probs do better if watered right cos can never be arsed to do the twice a day shit....im lookin into a drip system tho feedin twice a day in the 6ltrs just a dream at the min tho...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

yeah I've got airpots but i think they're 10's, didn;t have loads of coco & needed this round in so i just checked em in the small pots. i am watering every day but i don't mind that just give them a good drink and usually they go to two days at a push. The dogs and the sweet and sour will go in the airpots though. want to do them justice. if the fucking thrips don't have them first that is.

10's will go 3 days at a push if you drench them. if your going to go drip feed you may aswell go the whole hog and have waterfarms


----------



## genuity (Jan 3, 2013)

dam,that CB is big as all,whats the smells like?
all look good.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

hey gen, cheers & glad to have ya here!

smells kinda well, not great sadly  the other one smells better but the structure is so poor and the buds are barely developed at 9 weeks flower. I'm hoping the bigger will improve as flowering goes on but who knows. I knew i should have picked the Columbian gold but that's the luck of the draw. i love sativa but not big on peppery smell or taste. 

think i'll pick up some panama red again soon.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 3, 2013)

The waterfarms are recirculating tho mate so you'd need aqua nutes I was just gunna have the drippers on till runoff twice a day so just like handwaterin twice coco an nutes an hook up a drain so runoff comes out to waste..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

Good plan, an ozzy grower on here called mammath used to show us how its done, bit before you joined. He was PRO. would pull daft weights of nowt but colas doing recirculation with drippers n coco. I'll see if I can dig out some pics. Westy will remember him.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Good plan, an ozzy grower on here called mammath used to show us how its done, bit before you joined. He was PRO. would pull daft weights of nowt but colas doing recirculation with drippers n coco. I'll see if I can dig out some pics. Westy will remember him.


Ive seen a couple aswell mate doin the recirculatin in coco but they was coco chips they was huge yields too, i just dint reckon it would work well with coco nutes cos i was wantin to keep me line up the same, do pretty much all the same just no wanky hand waterin lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

See I love getting up close and personal with me bitches keeps me on top of potential issues hahaha aye reet. 

What's holding you back then? Airhose, timer n the drip ring and your away right?


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Jan 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the thrip war rages on
> 
> so it's ok to sell pyrethrum as a liquid but a fogger is totally out of the question in the uk. bollocks. don't really want to be spraying my whole tents worth of plants at this stage of flower.
> 
> ...


what do you need my friend i will try to help


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Jan 3, 2013)

i have alot of smoke shops here i will look for you oh donnie boy lol


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 4, 2013)

*the thrip war rages on






so it's ok to sell pyrethrum as a liquid but a fogger is totally out of the question in the uk. bollocks. don't really want to be spraying my whole tents worth of plants at this stage of flower. 

the hot shot strip worked in clearing each area but the thrips just transferred between veg and flower while i moved the strip. and i guess they burrow in to the coco too the little swines. 

anyone up for doing me a favour from over the pond? i'll paypal the money of course.




Whatever ya need bruvva!! Email mail me what you want and I will get it there ASAP!!!
*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2013)

He ain't heavy....... Bom bom bom he's my bruuuuuuuvvvaaaaaaaa.

cheers guys I should be sorted. But ill shout if plan a doesn't work. I'm assured its mustard tho


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> He ain't heavy....... Bom bom bom he's my bruuuuuuuvvvaaaaaaaa.
> 
> cheers guys I should be sorted. But ill shout if plan a doesn't work. I'm assured its mustard tho


Not sure if it's what you meant, but I read '........ Bom bom bom' as 'falling down the stairs, dropping said bruva on his ass as you both tumble down the rest of the set'


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2013)

Bass notes jig sheesh..... Listen to the song lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 4, 2013)

Didn't know it was a song. I have the phrase written on a baseball for Boys town, got it as a present from the mother in law. Will check out now.

EDIT: Nice.... that's a smooth song.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2013)

they don't make em like that no more jig 

[video=youtube_share;C1KtScrqtbc]http://youtu.be/C1KtScrqtbc[/video]

me and my 2 best mates sing it pissed, a lot.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2013)

had a couple of cracking tunes the hollies. ugly as sin mind.

[video=youtube;WhBqkxDvbHs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhBqkxDvbHs&amp;feature=share&amp;list=AL94UKMTqg-9DV10O5lzk0IzO6OIsaL9bl[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2013)

slipped into a 60/70's nostalgia trance there.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey gen, cheers & glad to have ya here!
> 
> smells kinda well, not great sadly  the other one smells better but the structure is so* poor and the buds are barely developed at 9 *weeks flower. I'm hoping the bigger will improve as flowering goes on but who knows. I knew i should have picked the Columbian gold but that's the luck of the draw. i love sativa but not big on peppery smell or taste.
> 
> think i'll pick up some panama red again soon.


lol, just ran a few like that. fucken sucks indoors and outdoors in cen valley. I didn't chop it till December-wow!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2013)

i'll take a snap of it later on man it's shockingly bad, in fact i'm going to cut it down tonight it's annoyingly poor. the bug bear is i put the worst pheno in the bigger pot! just my luck....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2013)

weak


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 4, 2013)

Good call on the chop. I would have done the same. Now lets see some fire bru!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 2464779View attachment 2464780View attachment 2464782View attachment 2464783View attachment 2464784View attachment 2464785View attachment 2464786View attachment 2464787View attachment 2464788View attachment 2464789View attachment 2464790View attachment 2464791View attachment 2464792View attachment 2464794View attachment 2464795View attachment 2464796View attachment 2464797View attachment 2464798View attachment 2464799View attachment 2464800
> 
> 1 2Toke
> 2 SC x QQ
> ...


they're only a day older than this


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2013)

ah fuck skip back a page


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 4, 2013)

Dude that's just nasty. Is that what true sativas grow like? Wife said it's disgusting lol. One thing it makes me think... people should lighten up on noobs. Sometimes when they grow super airy plants it may not be their fault.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2013)

No mate some grow just fine, I think these pips may have come from an open pollination tho so males same gene pool but who knows. 

This is no super strain just a mix of old landrace genetics. Anyway its hash bag fodder now.

your wife is right!!!


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 5, 2013)

ay up don hows tricks lad?? just dropping in to say hello


----------



## rasclot (Jan 5, 2013)

Sorry for the delay on the thrip killer Donny boy me bein a stoner never got round to postin it till today! Special delivery it is u should get it b4 1pm tue there's enough in there to last u a life time all the best Ras


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> ay up don hows tricks lad?? just dropping in to say hello


cann apart from the footy mate, you?



rasclot said:


> Sorry for the delay on the thrip killer Donny boy me bein a stoner never got round to postin it till today! Special delivery it is u should get it b4 1pm tue there's enough in there to last u a life time all the best Ras


o bother fella, they'e only eating my plants hahah should just sen it normal man,a few ore days aint gonna hurt.

fuckin football. love it but it don't love me back.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2013)

this always cheers me up

[video=youtube_share;QA4DG804VuI]http://youtu.be/QA4DG804VuI[/video]

it's a year younger than me. still sands up.

am king more lights in liqueur bottles today.


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 6, 2013)

what new x ideas you got for this year don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2013)

i'm going to have a try at reversing the psychosis and 2 toke and then likely they'll get a run through a fair few things 

i'm going to see what the f3 and 4's of the smelly cherry are like and if good put them together.

i'm still trying to find a decent sativa that's not airy fairy buds and 20 odd weeks to flower. the smelly fingerez looks promising but i know it has a few naners, still going to play around with it.


----------



## Sofia Dali (Jan 6, 2013)

lol, smelly fingers..i like it! is that smelly cherry x superlemonhaze?
nice journal. i give it a 5 star rating!! 
im very impressed with the Breeders Boutique line. cheers, Sofia.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey Sofia


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 6, 2013)

I'll be running the dog through the psychosis too this month or next does the dog become totally nanner free once cloned don? I'm thinking it may lose the trait when re-vegged also? your thoughts?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 6, 2013)

In all my experiences cloning will erase the nanners in the Dog. I've only had one clone in three grows that let out one single banana and gave me like 20 seeds. From seed I've had some right he/she bitch mans.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2013)

Sofia Dali said:


> lol, smelly fingers..i like it! is that smelly cherry x superlemonhaze?
> nice journal. i give it a 5 star rating!!
> im very impressed with the Breeders Boutique line. cheers, Sofia.


welcome sofai,

i'm don, this is my journal, pleased to meet you 



Closetgardner said:


> I'll be running the dog through the psychosis too this month or next does the dog become totally nanner free once cloned don? I'm thinking it may lose the trait when re-vegged also? your thoughts?


aye basically!

i've got some real great looking dog's from a long time back vegging now, hopefully the purp headband leaning one. such a dream to trim. i realised the other day i'm tired of bushy viny plants i want fat buds with the odd leaf haha


jigfresh said:


> In all my experiences cloning will erase the nanners in the Dog. I've only had one clone in three grows that let out one single banana and gave me like 20 seeds. From seed I've had some right he/she bitch mans.


what he said


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2013)

just been up to water the girls, shit looks so much better than it did with that scraggly fucking shit tip in the corner. 

some of the pheno's in these 2 toke's are not amazing in the smell department but are starting to change and become really mouthwatering. none of them are the livers leaning they're all psycho killer leaning. but not the foosty smell, a bit lemony a bit something else. 

there's a couple with trichs like fucking lamp posts. pics in he morning, i'm going to get a new card reader this one has never worked at home only in the office. drives me bonkers


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 6, 2013)

Isn't funny how one plant can bring your whole garden down? Like you're only as good a grower as your worst plant. We knew you were better than that blasted sativa though, Don 

Hope yer having a good one over there fella.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2013)

yeah man, stoned as a badger. just been hitting hash bongs heads pretty good. that fubar sativa is gone, A tray of fluff withe some crystal to it at least. 

hows tricks your end?


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 6, 2013)

Good over here. Just flipped my scroggie mess into flower, and getting some little ones started as we speak. Bout to go load up a couple bongos of Girl Scouts and then off to bed. 

So getting ready to go all DWC eh then? Should be fun starting over with a new method... me thinks you're going to grow some massive mother fuckers.  Think I'm right? 

Have a good one bru!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2013)

That's what I'm looking for, lol who ain't. All part of the plan, I'm skipping a round in the rotation to deal with these thrips.and secondly properly LST my round of dogs an the dwc project. I'm actually off to a hardware shop before work to get some wire.

Going to try and reduce the numbers and up the veg time to compensate.

your going to have a full screen real quick! Always a sight to behold. Do you roll perpetual?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2013)

so i decided balls to it and bought myself a new usb digi scope thingamabob. should be here this week. frost update, all psycho killer except the sativa



Satty boom batty



group shot looks much better without the stragglers


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 7, 2013)

Hats off too ya Donny boy that 2toke defo kicks ya in bollox lol.......strong an smooth more of a mangle ya head high then put ya to sleep and a real nice taste bit zesty but somethin else I can't describe....nice smoke all round fella.

I see ya gunna reverse the psycho? Let me no when ya do lol  ....it's fuckin nice tho init I'm gunna pop a load of me gk x psycho next run along with the cut so any decent males I might back cross to it.....

Pk's are lookin well frosty mate how long they got?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice one fella, I'm quite smitten with it. still yet to see the same pheno out of the pips!? total one off so far.

aye reversing the psycho is deffo on the agenda  will keep you posted lad. the bubble has had my head mashed reet up

the PK's were 7 weeks friday, though looking at them they're going to be a week or two either side, one looks take able now some look like they could go over, there's a really sativa looking one i reckon will be 10 weeks no prob. be good for me as i'm going to skip a rotation in the perpetual to deal with these fucking thrips and get my DOg's up and LST'd in time for the next run. 

big plans afoot. keeping myself busy is the key to not drinking and smoking


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 7, 2013)

*big plans afoot. keeping myself busy is the key to not drinking and smoking 

you what. Not drinking or smoking? you fukin nuts.
Man has to have his vices.
Fairy flys today
*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2013)

i'm smoking weed but knocked the tabs on the head and the boozing. week and a half in and i don't feel much different to be honest. see how it goes. plan is 2 months and then see where i am. think i'm going to buy a bike this week.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> That's what I'm looking for, lol who ain't. All part of the plan, I'm skipping a round in the rotation to deal with these thrips.and secondly properly LST my round of dogs an the dwc project. I'm actually off to a hardware shop before work to get some wire.
> 
> Going to try and reduce the numbers and up the veg time to compensate.
> 
> your going to have a full screen real quick! Always a sight to behold. Do you roll perpetual?


You're gonna smash it. I just know...

A bit of a perpetual, well, we'll see. For the scrog I'll probably finish them all out before put the next round in, mostly because next round I'm not planning to use the screen... just going to try and mainline some ladies and see where that takes me. Getting through this scrog will be another thing first!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2013)

well i damn well hope so. i need a good year financially so i'm going to be running less strains for a while half tent will be the dog no doubt and the other half i'll probably do the breeding projects and my percy. see how this dwc works out. if the yields off the chart i'll switch.

i've just mainlined my dogs, didn;t realise your sposed to do it at the second node so i'm probably a little late, but seeing as i want clones off each to determine a mother i guess i'm ok still.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm sure you'll be fine. You can start it at any node, really, just as long as anything below said node it is eventually taken off (for cuts or whatevs)


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm smoking weed but knocked the tabs on the head and the boozing. week and a half in and i don't feel much different to be honest. see how it goes. plan is 2 months and then see where i am. think i'm going to buy a bike this week.



Give it some time my Brother. The money I save on booze alone is well worth it!!!
Best Of luck
Cheers M8


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2013)

i'm not saying never again here. well i am with the tabs. you should see the new advert man. grim.

just had a right fanny on with the veg area. Went in to water the couple at the back pushed the hood on the ez hanger things and the wire snapped on one end of the reflector. landed on the right side of the veg area. coco all over the shop, picked the thing up stood & cursed the fucker then the wire at the other end went and fell on the plants again. 

swept the place up re potted the ones that fell over and hung up the bulb in a spare fitting i had then promptly knocked a few more pots over with the wire. coco fucking everywhere.


----------



## mr west (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh mate that did make me laugh lol, shit like that never happens gently or softly. Hope there wasnt too many casualties


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2013)

i was foaming at the time but i've calmed now. few were bent over nothing snapped. more just a massive mess, it was absolutely comic one end snaps i grab the light the other end goes. 

still got all the joys of putting it back up tomorrow.


----------



## mr west (Jan 7, 2013)

least u was there to deal with it and not opening a burning bush


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2013)

Very true lad. Silver linings n that eh


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2013)

so you knocked the tabs on the head, but the HST and drinking is still in full flight!!! Good lad, lol.




Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm not saying never again here. well i am with the tabs. you should see the new advert man. grim.
> 
> just had a right fanny on with the veg area. Went in to water the couple at the back pushed the hood on the ez hanger things and the wire snapped on one end of the reflector. landed on the right side of the veg area. coco all over the shop, picked the thing up stood & cursed the fucker then the wire at the other end went and fell on the plants again.
> 
> swept the place up re potted the ones that fell over and hung up the bulb in a spare fitting i had then promptly knocked a few more pots over with the wire. coco fucking everywhere.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2013)

No booze for a week. Trying to do a month first.... Could of done with one today. I will persevere.

I'm thinking its more like a tolerance break


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2013)

oh my, no booze....at least ya got ya green!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2013)

I know, but a change is needed so that's what's happening. Want to be at least 2+
-3 stone lighter by august.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice one Rasclot the bug spray arrived. i was creased at the bottle mate.



does it need diluting or is it just chuck into a spray bottle and set about it?


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice Bottle Ras!!

Don what did happen to Conkey. Busted by the Law?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2013)

no idea my friend.


----------



## rasclot (Jan 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Nice one Rasclot the bug spray arrived. i was creased at the bottle mate.
> 
> View attachment 2471185
> 
> does it need diluting or is it just chuck into a spray bottle and set about it?


 lol 1 tablespoon per litre of water mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2013)

nice one fella. cheers. and do i just go to town spraying just before lights off aye?


----------



## mr west (Jan 8, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;xOrgLj9lOwk]http://youtu.be/xOrgLj9lOwk[/video]


----------



## Sofia Dali (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi Don, Your garden is looking very phat and delicious.. and I wish you a prosperious new year. 
I can just see those drunken little bugs now falling off the leaves after licking a poisioned chamboard trichome....and screaming to their death..ahhhhhhhhh....help me donnie...help me! hehehe..., as they splatter on your floor. blood everywhere.nice...or maybe they will turn into little zombie bugs and start eating each other..that would be even better. 
crunch crunch...
Thats a cool bottle. I thought it was a christmas orniment. good luck and i hope all the lil fuckerz die.


----------



## rasclot (Jan 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice one fella. cheers. and do i just go to town spraying just before lights off aye?


Yes mate u can watch em die soon as they walk on treated area 1 spray down should do it


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 8, 2013)

is it neem oil ras?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2013)

Dank muchly sofia!

turning them cannibal would be an amazing feat of gardening ingenuity. sadly my hoodoo voodoo skills aint all that  

the buds could be fatter, I don't think the non livers pheno of the 2 toke is deffo more of a SOG single cola type plant. i'm still weighing up which will get a reveg if any. the frost on a few is epic but the yield could be better, like i say wish i'd SOG styled them


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2013)

rasclot said:


> Yes mate u can watch em die soon as they walk on treated area 1 spray down should do it


champion. i'm going to fuck them up tonight


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2013)

mr west said:


> [video=youtube_share;xOrgLj9lOwk]http://youtu.be/xOrgLj9lOwk[/video]


aint seen that in a while fred.


----------



## rasclot (Jan 8, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> is it neem oil ras?


No mate neem oil don't work on those thrips it's stuff called Monterey garden insect spray contains spinosad  
i reckon the thrips come in the coco wot do u lot think !


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2013)

rasclot said:


> No mate neem oil don't work on those thrips it's stuff called Monterey garden insect spray contains spinosad
> i reckon the thrips come in the coco wot do u lot think !


I have also heard that, Ras so yeh you could be right. Most insecticides will actually be mixed with an oil base (like neem or rape seed/canoli to peeps in the US).


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2013)

Either way they're getting it both barrels


----------



## ghb (Jan 8, 2013)

rasclot said:


> No mate neem oil don't work on those thrips it's stuff called Monterey garden insect spray contains spinosad
> i reckon the thrips come in the coco wot do u lot think !


i don't reckon ras, i know!

funny things the ol' thrips, they come and they go but every time i buy canna coco natural they seem to make an appearance.

buy the pro+ it is a couple of quid more but i find it to be a lot better quality.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2013)

some secret ploy to make you buy the good stuff!? everyone in the drug industry is out to rob ya at every turn.

mate's just dropped a double cooltube off for me. when this runs done i'm going to overhaul the whole show. some new ducting, filter, cooltubes move the fan to try and streamline the airflow and see if i really can use two 600's and keep the temps down. 

time to dismantle the veg hood and re attach it. going to remove the plants and tidy properly before i re attach or i know i'll drop the fucker into the plants again.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> mate's just dropped a double cooltube off for me. when this runs done i'm going to overhaul the whole show. some new ducting, filter, cooltubes move the fan to try and streamline the airflow and see if i really can use two 600's and keep the temps down.


FUCK YEAH. It's gonna be a big year donny. This sounds like the beginnings of some big things (ie buds!). Can't wait.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2013)

damn straight jiggy!

Goin to get some new bulbs as i can't remember last time i changed these... what's good these days?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 8, 2013)

Ha, I'm gonna get a new bulb too. Good around here is that the wife is feeling better finally, so she's at work and I have the house to myself for the first time in a while. Blasting music, getting hyped on too much espresso, and smoking wherever I want. Snow is melting and the new car is fucking sweet. I start class again next week, blah blah. Life's good. Need to check the PO today.

What up in the toon?


----------



## ghb (Jan 8, 2013)

cooltubes will rock your world don, i know you have used air cooled hoods before but the cooltubes are just ridiculous man. if i had known you were in need i would have let you have a couple.

i actually got rid because believe it or not they were far too cold! i like the lights on temp to be over 75 and they were in the 60's.

i remember when i did my 5400w garden with cool tubes, there was 771 watts per m2 and it was the middle of summer and the highest the temps got were low 80's crazy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Ha, I'm gonna get a new bulb too. Good around here is that the wife is feeling better finally, so she's at work and I have the house to myself for the first time in a while. Blasting music, getting hyped on too much espresso, and smoking wherever I want. Snow is melting and the new car is fucking sweet. I start class again next week, blah blah. Life's good. Need to check the PO today.
> 
> What up in the toon?


oh yeah man, house to yourself rockin out with your cock out lol. 

I got a stove top moca pot for xmas and a hand grinder which is a real work out to grind fine. first time me and my lass had it we filled the thing full of grinds and made two cups. it's a 9 person stovetop. we were both zinging for an hour or so then got bad heads lol. hope that tea turn up this time. post hasn't been good lately 

sounds like everything's slotting into place for you and your god lady man. pleased for a 



ghb said:


> cooltubes will rock your world don, i know you have used air cooled hoods before but the cooltubes are just ridiculous man. if i had known you were in need i would have let you have a couple.
> 
> i actually got rid because believe it or not they were far too cold! i like the lights on temp to be over 75 and they were in the 60's.
> 
> i remember when i did my 5400w garden with cool tubes, there was 771 watts per m2 and it was the middle of summer and the highest the temps got were low 80's crazy.


seriously?!!? funnily enough my pal who brought it round is in a loft and he was saying he's got two single tubes now and is putting in a thermo controlled heater in as his temps were a bit low. i reckon the tube in a bedroom will be just about perfect and probably give me enough leeway in the summer. i will be ecstatic if i can run 1200w in a 1.2 tent.

now i'm thinking of the amount of bud i've missed out on ffs hahahah what a tool


----------



## ghb (Jan 8, 2013)

donny donny donny, fret not, you have seen the light, or rather your plants will.

1kperm2=

do you like my math?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2013)

When you put it like that yeah I fuckin do


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2013)

went mad, blew a load of dollar on some new bits n bobs. 

2 new 600 watters. fancy new vinyl coated ducting. a new refillable 6" filter and the twin 6 cooltube. can't wait to get the plants out and get the new kit in place.

also bought some new pips. aint done that in ages. and no i'm not telling


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> went mad, blew a load of dollar on some new bits n bobs.
> 
> 2 new 600 watters. fancy new vinyl coated ducting. a new refillable 6" filter and the twin 6 cooltube. can't wait to get the plants out and get the new kit in place.
> 
> also bought some new pips. aint done that in ages. and no i'm not telling


all of this new found energy and funds....amazing what can happen when you stay out of the boozer


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2013)

i know cof i know lol.... i'm writing lists of things to do each evening. idles hands are the devils play things & all that


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2013)

and i got a new usb digi scope, macro pr0n tonight


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 10, 2013)

So unfair to point out you ordered pips, but won't spill the beans on whats coming.

Loving all the new plans.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2013)

Spill the beans haha oh you merry quipper.


----------



## rasclot (Jan 10, 2013)

Are the thrips dead yet mate?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2013)

Been spraying every day morning n night. Seen a load less flying about. I'm going to keep at it but I'm terrified of mould this late in flower. Going to accept this runs not going to be big weights n focus on next runs


----------



## ghb (Jan 10, 2013)

thrips don't fly donny im pretty sure of that. you sure they aren't fungus gnats or by flying do you mean they are moving really fast?


----------



## rasclot (Jan 10, 2013)

I think fully matured thrips can fly not 100% tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2013)

aye ghb these are thrips and the adult ones can fly but more or less float on hot air currents, of which there's plenty when i open the doors. only saw 1 when i opened the door just now and a few laying broon bread on the top of leaves.


----------



## ghb (Jan 10, 2013)

fair play, i've only ever seen them scurrying along the leaves and they are fast as fook. they have never caused me any harm i just think they are cheeky bastards


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2013)

oh aye they're deffo cheeky fuckers. not or much longer though 

s new macro usb camera is a lttle tricky to get good shots with but here's some:

This is the 2 toke 


2 Toke hash rubbed

Pukka's psycho hash un rubbed.


which i'm just of to hit in the bongo.


----------



## rasclot (Jan 10, 2013)

I want 1 of those where from n how much?


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i know cof i know lol.... i'm writing lists of things to do each evening. idles hands are the devils play things & all that


I imagine that your lass could put those "idle hands" to use.....women love a massage....and if done right, you will too.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2013)

rasclot said:


> I want 1 of those where from n how much?


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Microscope-Endoscopes-Industrial-Biological-Inspection/dp/B009HN9LK6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1357851956&sr=8-3


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> I imagine that your lass could put those "idle hands" to use.....women love a massage....and if done right, you will too.
> 
> 
> cof


chance would be a fine thing cof man. the boss is right in the middle of her final exams for her masters so i barely see her but for mealtimes and bed. always head in a book.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2013)

i'm well sick, went to set my new grow box up and the cfl is smashed in the box  things never been turned on.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 10, 2013)

What a buzzkill. That's shitty don. You can set the rest up though


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2013)

well not really, the plan was to up can some babies but without another area for them to live they wouldn't all fit in the present space. c'est la vie


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm well sick, went to set my new grow box up and the cfl is smashed in the box  things never been turned on.


Tell me bout it, i dropped and broke my 125 cfl within weeks of getting it, and now the starter or ignitor is playing silly buggers on the 250 MH im using. Waiting on my mate getting new parts, but got to order them and...... time's ticking.
Going to have to buy another 250 i think 

So i trust you had your fair share at New Year Donny! I was in, feeling shan wi this flu thing! Early night wi the lass, but made it count all last week 
Speak soon gadgie


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2013)

So how you finding the scope thing? I have only taken a couple of pics so far as I find them a bit of a fanny about? Any tips you have gleamed mate?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2013)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Tell me bout it, i dropped and broke my 125 cfl within weeks of getting it, and now the starter or ignitor is playing silly buggers on the 250 MH im using. Waiting on my mate getting new parts, but got to order them and...... time's ticking.
> Going to have to buy another 250 i think
> So i trust you had your fair share at New Year Donny! I was in, feeling shan wi this flu thing! Early night wi the lass, but made it count all last week
> Speak soon gadgie


aye it's one thing after another lately, always the same, plain sailing for a bit then shitstorm haha new one should be here monday. new year was fairly restrained to be honest, had a good drink but didnt go daft. gettin old man. men the lass were both pretty loaded with cold too. 


DST said:


> So how you finding the scope thing? I have only taken a couple of pics so far as I find them a bit of a fanny about? Any tips you have gleamed mate?


aye it's a faff on like. tips?! not really man, it's a doddle with flat surfaces, which weed usually aint lol. i'm going to play around with it some more this weekend. mine says it'll taake pics up to 25mm away but can i balls get that dialed in. getrting more than a fraction of the picture size in focus is near impossible. did you gate the same or similar one to mine? i was wondering if more expensive ones were better quality.


Weir36betty said:


> *
> 
> waiting patiently for following updates.......nice sir!
> 
> ...


coming soon to a monitor near you! tis friday after all.


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2013)

I got one from a site in Holland, it's made by Konig, not sure if that's any better to be honest. Looks alomst the same as yours, lol. And the instruction manuals English is far from acceptable. And I paid probably double what you did including postage (fukkin postage is pricey in Holland!!! as you know).

And yeh, I feel you on the flat surface. Was thinking of getting a dish and a small bit of glass to put on top of things. It'll flatten the bud but probably due to the size not damage the macro view so badly?!?! (well it works for scientists, lol)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2013)

yeah i was wondering about slides like they use in labs but it kinda defeats the purpose of looking at the trics if you've broke half them off squished between two plates of glass?! i dunno though i could be wrong.

i find using youcam a lot easier than getting your shot set up and pressing a button on the side. your working with fractions of a mm and pressing a button with my sausage fingers knows the shot to buggery.

http://kat.ph/cyberlink-youcam-5-deluxe-v5-0-0909-adhderby-t5889396.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2013)

so tis friday once more. going to go to the pub and see if i can hack drinking soft drinks. this will be a hard test. might have a sneaky G&T with slim of course lol.

pics:

veggies

#


some pheno's were done last week some look like they've another couple to go. looking forward to the long ones  i tried the near finished one yesterday after having a bong of psycho and thought it a bit light in hit, i was just topping up though. had a bong fresh this morning and it walloped me good 

have a good weekend peeps


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 11, 2013)

lookin good don, enjoy yur soft drinks.lol and have a splendid weekend. i know dweezlie has a trichoscope camera as well but i cant remeber which one he has, you might want to ask him . take care mate.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

hey Amber! dweze hates his scope and dropped a pretty penny. says he just cant focus it. btw he turned 63 today, go say hey!


----------



## rasclot (Jan 11, 2013)

Lookin good in there mate can't wait for my tent to b that full
Just got a phone call to get to the hospital baby on the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Laters Ras


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 11, 2013)

fuck yeah bro. good luck!!!!!!

i'll be thinking about you and your lady. and your little one of course. Give them a kiss for us all.


----------



## rasclot (Jan 12, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> fuck yeah bro. good luck!!!!!!
> 
> i'll be thinking about you and your lady. and your little one of course. Give them a kiss for us all.


False alarm lads!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lookin good don, enjoy yur soft drinks.lol and have a splendid weekend. i know dweezlie has a trichoscope camera as well but i cant remeber which one he has, you might want to ask him . take care mate.


alreet Doc, soft drinks were ok actually, did have 1 g&t. aye have a good weekend yourself. I'm doing house chores  i am high as fuck tho. keeping out the missus' way. funny i on't mind doing house stuff baked. have a goodun yaself pet. hiking? toking? both??


rasclot said:


> Lookin good in there mate can't wait for my tent to b that full
> Just got a phone call to get to the hospital baby on the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Laters Ras





rasclot said:


> False alarm lads!!!!


oh man what, i'd be in bits with a false alarm. all the best man!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 12, 2013)

looking great up in here. looking great don.

lol some of your pots look like mine. With names all crossed out, on the pots I try to use scotch tap now.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 12, 2013)

Guys sorry for the no pics. Everything is doing great. Loving the p.k x lemon cheese x herijuana. Put the mom in flower and made 6 clones of here. Just in veg it's reeking. I think I got a very good smell cherry as this fucker just smell crazy in veg. Can wait to flower it out.

buying a cord today!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 12, 2013)

aslo my bx1 was a boy  so it going outside today. most of the bad boys will go outside to be rapped for there jiz


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 12, 2013)

How goes don? That tent looks blooming great lol (see what I did there) . Gonna throw a pic up later of my dog for you too look at for me. Its been on 12/12fs for about 6ish weeks, the very top node I can see pistils just starting to show their heads. Around the 3rd to 5th nodes theres what looks like a bit of green thread with a very little ball on the top of it growing from the stem. Im sure its male parts, theres only 2 of them growing on the whole plant. Anyway enough rambling, have a good wk end mate


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 12, 2013)

Good Morning Lad. How the weekend going. whats on Tap


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 12, 2013)

i went to the SOLD OUT Slightly Stoopid concert last night, it fuckin kicked ass mate! 
Kyle lit up big fatty on stage and jumped down to the crowd and passed it to us. Then he told everyone to light up and said that security said it was Ok!
so everyone lit up and passed around the love and security went bassastic with thier flashlights and started harrassing people. 
My husband lit up a quater pound joint that was 10 inches long and this skinny brunette biker chick tapped him on the shoulder and told him to put that shit out or im going to slap the handcuffs on you and throw you in jail! 

Everyone was TOTALLY baked , people were dancing up a storm and taking their clothes off. It was so beautiful the postiive love and energy in the theatre was so thick it was amazing. Then some Slightly Stoopid fan set the off the fire alarm and the ceiling sprinklers were pissin all over everyone. The fire marshall came and told the crowd they need to stop smoking because we dont have enough men to put out all your fires!! 

The Ganja Farmer opened up for SS and really set off the rasta vibes.. he even paid homeage to his leader Peter Tosh by dedicating a song to Tucson called legaize it! 
A good time was had by all, what an amazing show. Im really really totally stoked now to see them on 4-20 with Cypress Hill at Red Rocks Ampitheatre to celebrate the legaization of cannabis in Colorodo. 
I hope to see all my RIU friends there from all over the world so we can all celebrate together!


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 12, 2013)

got 3 sweet and sour throwing there shells well 1 to go lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> looking great up in here. looking great don.
> lol some of your pots look like mine. With names all crossed out, on the pots I try to use scotch tape now.


haha yeah, i'm actually going to bin those pots and get some baby airpots i think. can't write on them! 


209 Cali closet grower said:


> Guys sorry for the no pics. Everything is doing great. Loving the p.k x lemon cheese x herijuana. Put the mom in flower and made 6 clones of here. Just in veg it's reeking. I think I got a very good smell cherry as this fucker just smell crazy in veg. Can wait to flower it out.
> buying a cord today!


ah man, does the smelly cherry smell sweet and candy like? should def be a winner.


209 Cali closet grower said:


> aslo my dog was a boy  so it going outside today. most of the bad boys will go outside to be rapped for there jiz


male dog's ?!? interesting. that's some special jizz


Closetgardner said:


> How goes don? That tent looks blooming great lol (see what I did there) . Gonna throw a pic up later of my dog for you too look at for me. Its been on 12/12fs for about 6ish weeks, the very top node I can see pistils just starting to show their heads. Around the 3rd to 5th nodes theres what looks like a bit of green thread with a very little ball on the top of it growing from the stem. Im sure its male parts, theres only 2 of them growing on the whole plant. Anyway enough rambling, have a good wk end mate


it goes sorta well, foot ball was shite. spent most of the day sorting out my veg plants, (pics to follow) mainlining and prepping for clone taking next week. 

the dog could well throw you a few banana's, if you pluck them off they shouldn't appear on the clones  


Hemlock said:


> Good Morning Lad. How the weekend going. whats on Tap


juice and pepsi max  i'm waiting for this wave of wellbeing to hit after quitting the booze so far nadda. as i say housework this morning gardening this afternoon. my girls cancelled our dinner plans as she has too much revision. and when i say dinner i mean fling to the metrocenter for yo sushi, which takes like an hour round trip including the meal, so i'm making beef stroganoff instead. chop a couple plants down later. hum drum being on the straight and narrow man. 

how bout yourself buddy? shit, i've just remembered i was going to reply to your email. excuse me.


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i went to the SOLD OUT Slightly Stoopid concert last night, it fuckin kicked ass mate!
> Kyle lit up big fatty on stage and jumped down to the crowd and passed it to us. Then he told everyone to light up and said that security said it was Ok!
> so everyone lit up and passed around the love and security went bassastic with thier flashlights and started harrassing people.
> My husband lit up a quater pound joint that was 10 inches long and this skinny brunette biker chick tapped him on the shoulder and told him to put that shit out or im going to slap the handcuffs on you and throw you in jail!
> ...


fuckin A! That sounds like a sweet concert! sounds like a once in a lifetime gig. though you'll see it all again in what i'd class as the perfect venue. the pretty lights vid from there is sweet. cool backdrop for a rave. we have literally nothing like that in England. 

so jel your going to see cypress hill . have a great weekend Doc. ::


drgrowshit said:


> got 3 sweet and sour throwing there shells well 1 to go lol


up and at them eh! can't wait to see how this one turns out, i'm hoping for purple, fist sized sour/sweet buds.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2013)

Poseiden aint got shit on my dog!


before

After


just went up to spray for thrips and noticed one of the branches has snapped under the pressure of the wire


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 12, 2013)

Sorry don. bx1


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2013)

Can't see a pic bro?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2013)

just taken 2 plants down, had all the stalks on trays ready to trim then knocked a pint of diluted juice over them  

why have the ganja god forsaken me?


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 12, 2013)

they didn't recognize the sober man....give them time and they'll show you their love.


cof


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2013)

wtf dude, did you get things sorted? extra sticky bud!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> just taken 2 plants down, had all the stalks on trays ready to trim then knocked a pint of diluted juice over them
> 
> why have the ganja god forsaken me?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2013)

I know, cof maybe im just noticing the screw ups more as I'm sober. Normally it'd be beer while trimming. Small mercies eh

Yeah D, just violently shook the stalks, the pop just spattered the floor... 

Lost 6lb since New year staying off the booze and eating healthy. Back to the gym next month.


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I know, cof maybe im just noticing the screw ups more as I'm sober. Normally it'd be beer while trimming. Small mercies eh
> 
> Yeah D, just violently shook the stalks, the pop just spattered the floor...
> 
> Lost 6lb since New year staying off the booze and eating healthy. Back to the gym next month.


Good man on the weight loss, (unless you talking from yer plants,)
But seriously lmao at the, "back to the gym NEXT MONTH" 
No pain, no gain brother. I have been out on the bike again and back on the training schedule. Fuk the gym off, for the price you pay for that, go to a sports shop and buy yersen a skipping rope (a few quid). Start on 5 mins, then sit ups and push ups, then another 5 mins of skipping. Then stretching. Then up the skipping each time by 5 mins. That's all you need bro. You ain't going in for the olympics. And the worse thing about a gym, is actually going to them...chore! KISS is my life moto these days, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2013)

hahah it's basically just once my lass gets finished with her exams we're going to to together, we used to, and quite enjoyed it. If i left it to in the house exercise i'll just get stoned and do nowt. and i generally don't like to not drink, diet and gym 3 times a week at the same time, not fun. 

skipping ropes are cheap enough though i might give that a go in the meantime. i could never skip on the spot very well but running and skipping seemed to work no problem.


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2013)

Whatever works for you lad.

Skippings takes a bit to get use to it I must admit. First off just do the old school jumping up and down on two feet. Then with the rope. Then try running on the spot (which is what skipping is really). Then add a rope and do it. It just came to me after a few tries, I was quite frustrated at first though, lol, especially when the Mrs was skipping away like a pro boxer...ffs.


----------



## rasclot (Jan 13, 2013)

I can't skip to save my life lol 
if to trim 13 bad girls at my mates today pics to follow


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2013)

hahaha on some rocky-esque montage shiz eh 

i'll give it a go, it sounds daft but no one ever explained to me how to do it. you were just given a rope and off you went lol. 

I'm actually looking forward to getting back in shape. eventually i think i'll take up some sort of sport. like playing football i'm just shite at it. alright in goal but that kinda defeats the purpose


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2013)

rasclot said:


> I can't skip to save my life lol
> if to trim 13 bad girls at my mates today pics to follow



nice! I just done 2 yesterday. the coating of crystal on those 2 tokes is going to make a fine hash lump. have fun man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2013)

nearly all the dogs were already trying to pull the lst wire out the coco  think i've fund a keeper in the 2 toke non livers pheno's or at least worth another run through lol. be worth spluffing with some things frosty as fuck and nice high, weight could have been better and worse. needs a go with a decent veg and pot size. 6L airpots are still quite small by most peeps grows i see. never mind the 3.5L it's been n lol. put it into reveg, just need to not over water the thing now.


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 13, 2013)

Fuck the gym don, get yerself to your local thai boxing club best work out you'll ever have mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2013)

aye a martial art was on the cards, i need to shift a bit and get my stamina back.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 13, 2013)

Sup Donny boy?......that bubbles well nice mate finally got a decent blast of it other night did a job me defo lol

Qqxblues I thought is male with the early show was lookin female last night so I'm buzzing lad should no for sure in next couple a day's the dog bx1 has just started showing an has come straight out lookin female nice pointy bit showing but still early yet but fuck me I hope it's female an a decent female been dying to try Some for yonks. ......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2013)

aye I've done that bit off you too, just having sprinkles on the odd bowl. Been mashed. Glad you liked my bit. tbh its not my bubble its the 2toke but its from my pals run he's less fussy with separating his sugarleaf and fans than me. 

I'll send you a bit when I run it. Probs be end of the month

Happy days your end then eh. Got any pics? I had a good feel up of my dogs yesterday there's some stink coming off them.


----------



## rasclot (Jan 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice! I just done 2 yesterday. the coating of crystal on those 2 tokes is going to make a fine hash lump. have fun man.


8 hours later n too tired to take photos that's just drained me!! Got bad back n headache all I can hear is snip snip snip snip snip


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2013)

i know it all too well rasc lad. at least you didn't get the call in the middle of hat. imagine rocking up to the hospital stinking of fresh cut green lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2013)

right, so i did a fair bit in the garden over the weekend, hopefully picked the bottom bitch of the 2 tokes for a keeper. LT'd the DOGs and up canned them, as well as the sativa which i thought should be a lot bigger than it is, poor thing was pot bound  took a load of snips and chucked the smelly fingerez into the flower tent. 

think i may have a male dog?! the stress of LST made one grow insta balls lol. 

anyway in no particular order, pics:

2toke sativa pheno

frosty pheno

keeper pheno #1

keeper pheno #2 better bud structure ( keeper for now )


Stinky pheno.


2 toke livers pheno


Mainlining LST


Even the one i thought i'd snapped hasn't curled up and died. sturdy bitches


snowing like mad here, talk of closing the building early!

Hemlock mate, the beagle has landed


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2013)

Run for your lifes, the snow is coming, lol.

Alles looking spot on Donald. Sativa pheno of the 2toke looks like it could be a yielder, fairly mossief colas.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2013)

aye man, half inch and it's panic stations lol. i'm getting a taxi home at about 3. traffic will be 2 hours getting home if i go at 5. eff that in the A hole....

that satty one, it's a bit wispy in structure, time will tell.

the columbian sativa is 4 months 12/12 from seed today


----------



## rasclot (Jan 14, 2013)

Lookin pukka mate  have u got a separate tent to dry in? With the flowering tent constantly on 12/12 ? 
Tryin to get my head around dryin my stuff wen I got a 5 week turnaround Ras


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 14, 2013)

http://www.rightthisminute.com/video/what-it-looks-be-drugs-work

LOL Don at work...LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2013)

rasclot said:


> Lookin pukka mate  have u got a separate tent to dry in? With the flowering tent constantly on 12/12 ?
> Tryin to get my head around dryin my stuff wen I got a 5 week turnaround Ras


nah mate, i hang in the tent for a day or 2 then jar up and tip it out on to baking trays every now and then to breath then back in a jar and so on, rotation. it's not ideal, i'm pushed for space as is. the rooms like a tardis the amount of stuff in it. my lass goes bonkers if the house sells of weed. i literally do everything in one room. prop, veg, flower, chop, dry, cure. I even smoke into the fucking tent. saves the aggro. 


Hemlock said:


> http://www.rightthisminute.com/video/what-it-looks-be-drugs-work
> 
> LOL Don at work...LOL


if only hem, i actually have to work when i'm blitzed, it's kinda the unwritten rule i can get a bit merry as long as the works done and there's no complaints lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2013)

so i eventually got the foil tape to do the outside of the dwc bucket! I've cracked on and it's ready to rock. haven't bothered putting the water gauge in after seeing genuity's it's not really necessary, i can always add it down the line.

 

someone correct me if i'm wrong, can I just take a large cutting and put it in the pebbles there with just plain water and bubbles and it'll root?


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 14, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> if only hem, i actually have to work when i'm blitzed, it's kinda the unwritten rule i can get a bit merry as long as the works done and there's no complaints lol


....and you keep the boss merry as well


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 14, 2013)

Lol... me, you, west, and d all gotta blow our smoke into our tents. I guess west has a kitchen for that now, but used to use the tent.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> someone correct me if i'm wrong, can I just take a large cutting and put it in the pebbles there with just plain water and bubbles and it'll root?


Looks good. You might want to ph the water down some to 5.8 or so. And you gotta make sure the little flying water particles reach the plant so it doesn't dry out. But yeah... that's about it.

I actually came on your thread to tell you good news. TEA'S ARRIVED!!!! mmmmmmmmmmmmm Making the cold day a little warmer... it's -6c (22f) at 2 in the afternoon. Supposed to be around -13c (10f) tonight.

Cheers.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 14, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Poseiden aint got shit on my dog!
> 
> View attachment 2477473
> before
> ...


i was gonna tell u that is thrips damage in the picture. they love chemdawg strains for some reason. they wont get the F off of my pre98 bubba


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 14, 2013)

so i have a Q:

can you flower a female that say has 4 main stems/colas. and one of them, which in this case would be the shortest and smallest of the bunch, was pollenated for seeds. would the rest of the 3 colas still produce good bud as normal? or does that force the female to spend its energy on the seeds and it screws with the buds growing?

im not sure wether to cut the branch in question off and just make a clone with it, leaving the plant with 3 main stems. and then pollenate one of the clones... or should i just pollenate one of my branches instead of dedicating an entire plant to it?

the reason i ask is because its a pre98 bubba, and it grows SOO slow. but its such amazing smoke. thats why im trying to breed it too.

atm its looking like ive found a suitable candidate in a papaya male that ive found. nice growth/vigor, and nice fruity stench. plus its the type of gene id like to add so that i dont change the high too much.


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2013)

You can selectively pollenate individual branches without detriment to other flowers. (just be careful with the pollen when applying).


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Lol... me, you, west, and d all gotta blow our smoke into our tents. I guess west has a kitchen for that now, but used to use the tent.
> Looks good. You might want to ph the water down some to 5.8 or so. And you gotta make sure the little flying water particles reach the plant so it doesn't dry out. But yeah... that's about it.
> I actually came on your thread to tell you good news. TEA'S ARRIVED!!!! mmmmmmmmmmmmm Making the cold day a little warmer... it's -6c (22f) at 2 in the afternoon. Supposed to be around -13c (10f) tonight.
> Cheers.


at least it's smoking indoors eh. yeah re the ph thing, i've got a meter, & ph down, just need to calibrate the thing. 'flying particles of water'?!?! lol. so i ws thinking really the stem needs to be in the water so it's got to be a good couple of inches poking out the bottom of the net pot full of clay balls right?

it's 0c here at the moment, i'm baked and on to my second brew gotta move soon though, doc's in an hour. 


smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> i was gonna tell u that is thrips damage in the picture. they love chemdawg strains for some reason. they wont get the F off of my pre98 bubba


ah man i more than know these little swines are thrips now.


DST said:


> You can selectively pollenate individual branches without detriment to other flowers. (just be careful with the pollen when applying).


what D said or you can pollinate your whole crop like i did a while back


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 15, 2013)

You don't want the stem "in" water, you just want it to be getting wet. If you hold your hand above the water in your bucket with the airpump on your hand should get wet from tiny bits of water that 'splash' up or whatever you want to call it. That's where you want to have your plant... in that 'spray'.

I mean it may work to just have it sitting in water, I'm not sure, but I haven't seen it done that way.


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2013)

yes, plants will eventually root if you leave them in water, people have been leaving cuttings on their windowsills for decades. But probalby quicker and more effective the misty way...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> You don't want the stem "in" water, you just want it to be getting wet. If you hold your hand above the water in your bucket with the airpump on your hand should get wet from tiny bits of water that 'splash' up or whatever you want to call it. That's where you want to have your plant... in that 'spray'.
> I mean it may work to just have it sitting in water, I'm not sure, but I haven't seen it done that way.


cheers for the clarification jig, i've never done this before so not sure how much spray there'd be lol. 


DST said:


> yes, plants will eventually root if you leave them in water, people have been leaving cuttings on their windowsills for decades. But probalby quicker and more effective the misty way...


yeah that's how i have the cut i wanted to use going at the moment so i can just fling it in when it gets a decent bit root lol. old ways are usually the most reliable eh.

cheers boys


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Jan 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 2466542View attachment 2466543View attachment 2466544
> 
> weak


 i have had this prob befor why do the leaves foxtail like that?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2013)

usually heat related or in this case nutes. the other one still has curly leaves too, i'm just light feeding for a bit


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Jan 15, 2013)

i dont feel confident in my cure mr do can you tell me what steps you take so i can get your input i would greatly appreciate it. i just put 6 beans in the dirt auto jack 2 auto amnesthia 1 auto annuel 1 and and black domino+OG 1 and black domino+ kandy kush and will be germing some BB in the tent and will be starting journal hopefully very soon so wish me luck and i hopefully will get a great yeild and make the breeder proud.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2013)

dead simple man, i hang for a couple of days on wires in the tent i flower in, remove them while they're still spongy, they then get a couple days at the ambient temp in the room the tent is in, then they get jarred when they are just on the cusp of crispy and burped/tipped out for longer drying as necessary. 

apart from my percy smoke there's very little that gets longer than a week or so cure.


----------



## genuity (Jan 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so i eventually got the foil tape to do the outside of the dwc bucket! I've cracked on and it's ready to rock. haven't bothered putting the water gauge in after seeing genuity's it's not really necessary, i can always add it down the line.
> 
> View attachment 2480387
> 
> someone correct me if i'm wrong, can I just take a large cutting and put it in the pebbles there with just plain water and bubbles and it'll root?


hell yea don,stick that cutting in that pot,make sure its in the water,youll have roots in no time

not to be postin pics in you thread,no disrespect.



i put my cuttin right in,fresh from the plant,nubs started around 10 days or so,and she had no wilt at all.
hope it helps.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2013)

right on Gen! I was going to put a Smelly cherry x SLH in there, but i think there'll be a dog snip in there very soon! just waiting on a replacement CFL and It's ON!


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Jan 15, 2013)

what is your favorite strain to smoke recently


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 15, 2013)

I'd vote dog, it's just such a cooperative plant and in my experience grows roots faster than anything.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2013)

Well it's 2toke for me seeing as its all I've got lol and all I grew last run. actually i did get some quality psychosis, was like meeting up with an old mate lol

Had a real shitty day today. Off to get so high I don't care nor remember.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 15, 2013)

Sorry to hear pal. Hope it gets better.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2013)

thanks jig, it's not showing sign of improving, but at least i'm high as fook. 

the dog pups after being a bit stressed, topped, trained, L/HST'd a bit, now seem to be throwing balls. i know it's to be expected but i was still gutted to see it on 4/5 plants. 

checked on the flowering 2tokes. One has developed an almighty stench, it's like psychosis but cheesier and juicier very sweet, clone only reek to it but it's also thrown a banana. 

so i'm unsure as what to do it's 3 days off 9 weeks. some plants do chuck the odd flower at the end of their cycle, is it a biggie? some folks i know would have he thing out an cut up by now, i'm thinking i might let it run and see how the tester nug comes out. bud structures not all that either, tho I've been giving this thought lately, is bud structure that important? i mean yeah everyone loves a big fat cola but on the other hand look at sativa's like dr grinspoon/quaze etc idk minds wandering.

what do you guys think?

it's this one


----------



## genuity (Jan 15, 2013)

i think the more "EXOTIC" looking the bud,the better.
the more foxtailing,is what i like.

i like hard round nug too,hell i like it all.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2013)

i think it's a bit like tits. they all have their place. some are pointy, some round and voluptuous.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 15, 2013)

genuity said:


> i think the more "EXOTIC" looking the bud,the better.
> the more foxtailing,is what i like.
> 
> i like hard round nug too,hell i like it all.


LOLOLOLOOLOL me to g.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 15, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I'd vote dog, it's just such a cooperative plant and in my experience grows roots faster than anything.


I agree jig, ive had my DOG since the start and among a few select friends, they also think its the No. 1 of all the strains ive grew out over the past few. Its soooo dense it never dries and fans are needed from around week 5 when lights are off for mould/bud rot.
The taste of the Diesel with the lemon/lime almost kandy kush flav. is second to not many!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thanks jig, it's not showing sign of improving, but at least i'm high as fook.
> 
> the dog pups after being a bit stressed, topped, trained, L/HST'd a bit, now seem to be throwing balls. i know it's to be expected but i was still gutted to see it on 4/5 plants.
> 
> ...


Looks good to me man! Ive seen them throw male pods out after 8 weeks when they come to their end, but usualy dont seed up, unless its throwing them out like crazy.
Shame about the DOG's, what were you up to?

Ive missed soooo much.... 2 toke ?

later Mister


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 15, 2013)

ya know i dont know much about DOG. however, my call would be to leave them be, and if u can CAREFULLY remove the bananas. i dont rip whole plants unless the bananas are all of a sudden everywhere. it usually happens fast if its gonna do that too. 

just my opinion tho... 
i have ended up with a couple seeds here and there from doing that. i just didnt realize till recently that those seeds can still sometimes yield decent genes... i always assumed one hermie ruins the whole line. but now i see how they can be carefully tried out, and u can pick out the good ones and move on. 
is that what you all would generally say as well about hermies?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 15, 2013)

I agree buds are a bit like tits in that regard. I think I like the more unusual looking ones myself.... buds that is. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2013)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Looks good to me man! Ive seen them throw male pods out after 8 weeks when they come to their end, but usualy dont seed up, unless its throwing them out like crazy.
> Shame about the DOG's, what were you up to?
> Ive missed soooo much.... 2 toke ?
> later Mister


aye it smells fucking awesome too man. i don't think it would have seeded to be honest it's way too late in the game. can't wait to test drive it. could be the new keeper. it's a good position to be in having a tough time choosing a keeper. no biggie on the dog's I'm justtraining them haha to have as many heads s i want before they go into flower. guess the stress of lollipoping and bending them over was a bit much for them, still it might be that i get the balls out the way now and won't have trouble later. I've got a bottle of reverse on the way anyhow.


smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> ya know i don't know much about DOG. however, my call would be to leave them be, and if u can CAREFULLY remove the bananas. i don't rip whole plants unless the bananas are all of a sudden everywhere. it usually happens fast if its gonna do that too.
> 
> just my opinion tho...
> i have ended up with a couple seeds here and there from doing that. i just didnt realize till recently that those seeds can still sometimes yield decent genes... i always assumed one hermie ruins the whole line. but now i see how they can be carefully tried out, and u can pick out the good ones and move on.
> is that what you all would generally say as well about hermies?


yeah that's my take pretty much if there's loads overnight it's chop chop time.

the dog's have balls like male flowers, the 2 Toke has the banana, same difference i hear you say but in my eyes it's not. a banana is a last ditch effort a ball is viable pollen. to me anyways. i will persevere, the pheno i'm after did thow a few flowers at bout week 3-4 if my memory works. lmao aye right.....

and welcome to the show smellzlikeskunkyum!


jigfresh said:


> I agree buds are a bit like tits in that regard. I think I like the more unusual looking ones myself.... buds that is. lol


man i was high and rambling last night. but i still agree this morning  all boobs are awesome.

bit grim in casa don today. missus is having a mental breakdown. she's a flippin genius but exams are her downfall. she knows the topic but thinks she can't remember it, then it becomes this whole mental monster that grows quick. 

-6 here this morning. i'm having a bong and waiting for the sun to come over the horizon before i go anywhere.


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2013)

And some are just a handfull...........


Don Gin and Ton said:


> i think it's a bit like tits. they all have their place. some are pointy, some round and voluptuous.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2013)

some say any more's a waste bru


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 16, 2013)

Let get one thing straight as far as tits go, the bigger the better. LOL.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2013)

hell no one complains about their lass having too bigger pair eh hem lol

Got a cheapo ashcatcher for the bongo yesterday, really improves the hit off the bong. Ordered its replacement yesterday too. decided I'm going to have a drunk/party bong and a good one I don't want smashed lol.

party bong


just got to work and the new bongs here, everyonedoesit's delivery is spot on i only ordered it at 10 past 4 yesterday.



once the crops done i'm going to get an inline ashcatcher for it. missus might go mad, but what the hell.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 16, 2013)

Very Nice Mr Don. Nothing like a new bong!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 16, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thanks jig, it's not showing sign of improving, but at least i'm high as fook.
> 
> the dog pups after being a bit stressed, topped, trained, L/HST'd a bit, now seem to be throwing balls. i know it's to be expected but i was still gutted to see it on 4/5 plants.
> 
> ...


Eyup lad.........my little fucked slh last run chucked a few bananas out last week or so no seeds or fuck all.....I've got my dog bx1 up front so I can keep a eye on it it's lookin sweet tho just praying it's a bitch lol...the SC x Chemband is female got defo pistols on the fuck she prongs aswell mate..

Them 2tokes nearly 9 week lookin sweet? Look like they could go 10+ to me......how long was the gear I got mate?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> Very Nice Mr Don. Nothing like a new bong!!!


i'm looking forward to hitting it fully put together, i've tasked a RIU user who blows glass to make me a nice bowl too. 


PUKKA BUD said:


> Eyup lad.........my little fucked slh last run chucked a few bananas out last week or so no seeds or fuck all.....I've got my dog bx1 up front so I can keep a eye on it it's lookin sweet tho just praying it's a bitch lol...the SC x Chemband is female got defo pistols on the fuck she prongs aswell mate..
> Them 2tokes nearly 9 week lookin sweet? Look like they could go 10+ to me......how long was the gear I got mate?


well pukka man, i got the SLH cut ages back and mine hermied, not terribly, towards the end of the cycle too.

the SC x Chem band, what sorta smell you getting? cherry or fuelly? somewhere in the middle? 

the 2 toke you got was 9 weeks fella. these are different pheno though, not the livers one. it's more than takeable at 8, or 8 and a few days. the more satty looking ones i reckon will go 10 maybe more. I've backed right off with the food now, just getting ripen.

you got pics up yet lad?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 16, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> Let get one thing straight as far as tits go, the bigger the better. LOL.


 old pic


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 16, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> old pic View attachment 2482512


Would look at that donnie lad....fuk me i'd love to lick those....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2013)

I must be slipping, this journals 56 pages in and there's been no totty?!!? 

well played 209!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 16, 2013)

1st time it's done it we me mate I reckon it might be somethin to do we ph, 1st 3 I did no probs then fucked ph up 3 separate times on that fucker an it just fucked it....I reckon if you give it to much hammer an it thinks it int gunna make it it chucks a few out to keep the genetics goin I got no logical reasoning to this thought just psycho'd up lol

At the min the cherryband has got the fuel smell mate like diesel the dog smells simular aswell but with abit of a skanky shit smell mixed in, the Qblue smells just like the livers does in veg fruity grapey stench an the magic monkey has smelt of berries since it was a week or so old looks sexy too just hope I'm not havin gay tendencies lol no mate no pics I'll grab some tonight the SC purp has got till wknd then it's goin sexed or not it's gettin way to behind seems to have stopped growing an all colas are all tight in kinda in a ball so will probs need some weaker feed an will be wank to trim an that's if it's female growths all fucked like I said so can't even tell if it's showing or not...

That 2toke was a real nice high tho mate after a day or 2 when I was kinda used to it was havin it for me day time smoke nice long stone on it but could still function kinda had me wanting more tho so dint last long atall lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2013)

either way it's still a nice smoke, what's a few naners eh!

i'm curiou, what's the structure like of the Qblue? viney or lanky and stout. if it's the latter i reckon it'll be a good mix of the parents. dunno wtf is with that purple SC mind lol. first time i've seen any of my beans do that. could be super nute sensitive but, none of the others have been so far like.

aye the 2 toke is nice smoke, wrecks me if i give it bobby big lungs, but a nice all round stone bit of head and nice body. you got more psycho for trade?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeh a beauty mate, ...the Qblue has got the blues leaf structure but slightly fatter id say,pinky stems an smells like the blues but seem a lot sturdier an better node spacing it's the biggest out the lot but not lanky its got the most nodes about its 10th its on others all 8 or under I've got a feeling it's a bloke tho lol it's just showing last week or so but real slow to develop so I cant tell the cherryband showed later but already has some nice long pistols ever where I'm just hoping I'm wrong lol....I wish I was running the blues if it is male defo woulda back crossed it sayin that I ain't got no where for it..

I still blame the old root riots for the purple SC mate an the other seeds not makin it they was old an dry I reckon what ever food was in had turned salt then I soaked um in straight tap water so think that just fucked it from the start then it was me leaving it too long. Lesson learned won't do that again thing is I've got 100 coco pellets I coulda started um in ffs lol.... 

I've got a far bit left mate but starting to be tight we it now lmao I'll be gutted when it's gone with none in this run, Im plannin to get a snip or 2 an run um we some of me gk x psycho aka redmist. I'm up for abit tho mate but then it's on lock down lol the stuff is wicked for me sleeping just hoping sumut this run is as good....I'm out in maybe half hour most, where as tokin blues most the time it's like hours lol

Soz I'm ramblin shit had way to much psycho for this time...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2013)

i'll bet good money it's got the xmas tree structure like the large pheno QQ. they grow fast and vigorous. obviously it could be a male but usually they show sex first in my experience. 

i hear you on the root riots, i couldn't get away with them at all, back to peat pellets for me, actually that reminds me i need a load lol. cheers pukka!

fuck man, i'd just buy a box of amytrips or zoppas lol.

I've got the psycho cut now chief, if needs be. deffo going to hit that with some of the K2 pollen, the OG used in the DOG. that should be a fucking awesome cross., then probably back cross it to the psycho.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 16, 2013)

I fuckin hope it is mate, i was thinkin that males are sooner just had a feelin it was lookin to good to be true lol

Ive always had good results we the root riots but i always kept them wrapped an fresh must not have clingfilmed um enough an some was way to dry i even thought to me sen i bet this fucks me lol why i dint just use the pellets ill never no lol

Im never been 1 to take any prescription drugs mate not touched none really apart from 3 vals sambo sorted me for when im on 1 lol they work a treat an slept like a baby so can see how ya can get addicted early that puts me of um aswell, all it is , is sometimes all you can get is the chopped early not flushed blues yeh its dry as a bone but is harsh an is way to racey for bed end up laid shit runnin threw me head lol, cunts are only bothed about the cash not had any decent gear for a while all me old peeps id go have slowly fucked me off keep the decent soil grown shit for the sens...

Nice 1 ill probs give you a shout around time see if you still got the snip goin, ill probs do a back cross with that to the gkxpsyco if i get a decent male should have some where for the lads by then...dogxpsyco sounds fuckin mental you callin it Rabies???? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2013)

hAHAHAHA rabies lmao i can picture the scene, here lads i've got this proper lush rabies, check it! i was thinking psycho G or psycho kush. 

fingers crossed you get a bitch out of the Qblue, if it does turn out to be a gadgie it'll likely be a winner. 

drugs is drugs to me lad. script or mother nature it's all one and the same just synthesized usually. still cost money, still affect your life if you don't have moderation.

right i'm away to test the new bongo.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 16, 2013)

hello what new bong did you get?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2013)

well hello doc, 

I get the feeling there was more to that message lol




ashcatcher and a bowl to come, i'm tempted by a diffuser too. i don't want to go overboard and have too much drag


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 17, 2013)

Was a good post too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2013)

come on then spill the beans jiggy what did i miss? more boobage?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 17, 2013)

Nothing special, just a funny post that put a smile to the faces of those who read it. I remember there were drums involved.

Hope yer days better. I'm guessing you got those flowers for the lady? Poor dear, she sounds a lot like my wife. Always a head case about something. Mine works herself up over travel, makes it so she don't sleep and gets all sick from not sleeping then she can't travel and it's all just a big head fuck. So frustrating to watch, wish I could bop her on the head and say get over it babe. But you know that ain't happening. Support is all we can do.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2013)

hahaha no, the plants are for both our enjoyment naturally but she's not too interested in much in the garden, other than my cherry tommies in the summer and the odd strawberry. lol.

yeah she can work herself up in a matter of milliseconds bro. over completely unfounded fears usually lol. 

oh if only we could just bop them on the head hahahahaha we're balanced as a couple i'm so laid back i'm almost horizontal and she's the opposite lol. i calm her, she stresses me, rinse & repeat....

the plants:


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2013)

Whaaaaat? The shut the fuk up and get a grip approach doesn't work...mmmn, I wondered what I was doing wrong, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2013)

oh that ones in the script library for sure. right next to 'give over you daft moo'..... usually met with scorn.


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2013)

I was thinking about your girl and her crying and panicking for exams. My Mum was always the same at Uni. It just means she is going to pass the exam really well. I never stressed once at Uni and never done very well. I just couldn't be arsed, I was too young and full of shit. But when I went back after a break I was on it, and although I knew my shit I got stressed before an exam big time. Whereas before I didn't know half the stuff and just went in to scrape it. Your girl is anxious because she feels she does not know 100% everything inside out. Well, not many people get 100% at University level, so by reasoning she is going to breeze it.
But here's the fucked up thing, even if you told her this, it wouldn't make a blind bit of difference. She needs to do that to herself to get through what is required to pass the exam. That's my take on the situation. Soz geez.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2013)

mate i know, she's going to do just fine as long as she doesn't freeze up. it's tricky with the masters you get 3 questions you have to get 2 of 3 to pass but to get on her doctorate she needs all 3 passed to get a merit or some bollox. we went to her course leaders for a soiree before xmas, her course leader said these two( my lass n her mate from uni) were totally stressheads but always pull highest marks. it's fucking frustrating.

and you are 100% correct, me telling her makes not a blind bit of difference. she'll ace it i know. she's a genius, deffo the brains of the outfit.


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> deffo the brains of the outfit.


I am saying nothing....lah de dah.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2013)

I need no help thanks Lol

well I managed straight edge lifestyle for 18 days. Tomorrow I have enough assorted uppers and owner's arriving to fettle a small rhino. 

I won't be drinking or smoking though


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I need no help thanks Lol
> 
> well I managed straight edge lifestyle for 18 days. Tomorrow I have enough assorted uppers and owner's arriving to fettle a small rhino.
> 
> I won't be drinking or smoking though



LOLOLOLOLOL

to fettle a small rhino. 
LMAO


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2013)

You are gonna have the taste so bad lad...I ain't touched a drop this week and I am getting my beer thirst on big time. Just can't be arsed going out in -5 lol. 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> I need no help thanks Lol
> 
> well I managed straight edge lifestyle for 18 days. Tomorrow I have enough assorted uppers and owner's arriving to fettle a small rhino.
> 
> I won't be drinking or smoking though


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2013)

well i worked out i can have 2 pints of becks on the diet, low carb and caloire


----------



## rasclot (Jan 18, 2013)

Snowed in 2 joints left n 13 plants nearly dry that I can't get to!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2013)

ballache  I'd be tunnelling to the plants and then the offy. great escape style. lmao


----------



## mr west (Jan 18, 2013)

Im snowed in and got no pot too lmao, nappies piling up as we've lost sight of the wheely bin lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 18, 2013)

Anyone got any pics of the snow?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 18, 2013)

it was suppose to snow here last night, but got nothing but ice  . We never get snow in the south.


----------



## ghb (Jan 18, 2013)

snow hit us here today jig, had snowball fight for the first time in probably a decade, was fun!.

only done a half day in work and managed to get a bit done in the garden this afternoon, whether to venture out tonight or not is another question.

maybe i'll make a test video on my cam to show you the snow jig, i take it you don't see much powder where you live?


----------



## mr west (Jan 18, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Anyone got any pics of the snow?


Just getting dark over here but I think urll recognise the view jig lol.


----------



## ghb (Jan 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;DriNveTIWTk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DriNveTIWTk&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]

does it work?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 18, 2013)

We gets much more snow here than you guys. I'm at 5000 ft elevation. I just never seen it snow in England (our second home). Would love a video. And yeah, you need to upload it somewhere. Not sure why but some people have an issue with youtube and use another service. I use youtube no problem for all mine.

EDIT: It works! DUDE.... you live next to a cemetery That's really awesome. I love those places. The views are lovely too. If you ever want to vacation here in so cal, we could probably work out a house/garden swap.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2013)

Some bloke just got on my buss with a sledge, musta been 40 yr old. I'm tempted we have some good hills on the town moor


----------



## ghb (Jan 18, 2013)

lol release the kid inside man!, i was playing the husky and pulling my neice on the sled before but we got no hills near here.

edit:

jig my plan is to live in cali for at least a portion of my life, don't know about north or south though and i haven't even been there.
i have a looong way to go yet.

i'm sure our paths will cross at some point


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2013)

man i'm game for it. the local moor has a couple of decent hills not too steep but long, when there's been a decent amount of snow usually rammed with folks.

you should have seen this dudes sledge, it wasn't nee fiver placcy job, polished logo type thing. like he was sponsored by fucking redbull or some shit


----------



## ghb (Jan 18, 2013)

haha there is always one who takes it too far.

probably paedo looking for his next quarry, what a tool to attract kids.


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 18, 2013)

Gonna get the Lycra suit on then don?









Don Gin and Ton said:


> man i'm game for it. the local moor has a couple of decent hills not too steep but long, when there's been a decent amount of snow usually rammed with folks.
> 
> you should have seen this dudes sledge, it wasn't nee fiver placcy job, polished logo type thing. like he was sponsored by fucking redbull or some shit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2013)

the worlds not ready for a thing of such beauty mantz


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 18, 2013)

mantiszn said:


> Gonna get the Lycra suit on then don?


you might be breaking riu's obsentity policy.


cof


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh Don have had a chance to fettle the small Rhino???? LOL


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 18, 2013)

im so out of today i thought u said Lyrica suit. as in lyrica the medication. whew... 

so i got a Q bout the ol' psycho killer.

does it mind being put into flower w/o much veg would u say? ive had success with strains like grape ape and critical + by not vegging them too long. im geussing PK is another very fast veg strain. is this true would u say?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 18, 2013)

all the talk of rhino fettle'ing is not going to make me want to ever smell my pissy smelling rhino again. lol geez!

u guys see that "black rhinos" were recently caught on camera "kissing" at night. i geuss it was an unknown thing until recently. fettle that...


----------



## ghb (Jan 18, 2013)

did you see the giraffe fight?, now that was epic!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2013)

aye the black rhino's bit was class, my lass just said well if you were that size in 40-50c you'd be cranky, the bit where one rhino turned up with deer antlers on it' horn had me in bits


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> im
> does it mind being put into flower w/o much veg would u say? ive had success with strains like grape ape and critical + by not vegging them too long. im geussing PK is another very fast veg strain. is this true would u say?


yeah with training they will grow nice thick colas, obviously you'll get more out at the end with longer veg. it's got two cracking pheno's lemon pledge and foosty both really strong and full flavoured the pledge pheno is just so sweet & morish


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 18, 2013)

Huh... wife just told me what morish meant earlier today. Just in the nick of time. It's an odd word to me... kinda makes my head hurt.


----------



## ghb (Jan 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;sRS41-7MTSs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRS41-7MTSs[/video]

here is a good definition of morish.


----------



## NavySEALsVet (Jan 19, 2013)

See horse Shit that's the bomb.


----------



## NavySEALsVet (Jan 19, 2013)

Rep pludd subbed zero


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2013)

Quite! ?!?!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 19, 2013)

Ima lurking.  been subbed for a few days


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2013)

Hey, no loitering!!!!


whodatnation said:


> Ima lurking.  been subbed for a few days


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2013)

hey NSv, I have seen you post so know you are a good dude, but what does this mean?


NavySEALsVet said:


> Rep pludd subbed zero




















fuk, I have had too much whisky


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2013)

sweet jesus i'm hungover. drank like i do normally but the tolerance isn't there any more. 

apparently i said i'll ring for a chinese, half hour later the missus found me spark out on the sofa with the telly remote in one hand and a full kettle of boiling water in the other. my lass couldn't wake me so just stuck a blanket on men went to bed. bloody lucky i didn't scold me cock off.

that's me off the drink again.


----------



## ghb (Jan 20, 2013)

at least you had somebody to look after you. hey, you could have been making chips instead of ringing for take away so look at the positives.

what were you drinking btw? i went to the pub the other night for the first time in ages for a casual pint, it's amazing how hungover you can get after just 2 hours of drinking rum, b52's, jagermeister and peroni


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2013)

yeah very true man. my missus wont let me have a fryer for that exact reason.

snakebite, rum, whisky in the hip flask, stella. cheeky E before the match. lethal combo. thought i was tripping balls at the game though. the lines on the pitch were all blue and there was a funny glow round the players heads. 

just checked, they were blue. must be for the snow.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sweet jesus i'm hungover. drank like i do normally but the tolerance isn't there any more.
> 
> apparently i said i'll ring for a chinese, half hour later the missus found me spark out on the sofa with the telly remote in one hand and a full kettle of boiling water in the other. my lass couldn't wake me so just stuck a blanket on men went to bed. bloody lucky i didn't scold me cock off.
> 
> that's me off the drink again.


LOLOLOLOL,

Ah yes the good old days...

That drinkin is OK but the next couple of days are shot.


----------



## ghb (Jan 20, 2013)

i was watching match of the day in my mates last night and it was only after the game when they were doing the typical over-analysis of the game we noticed the lines were blue.

only in that one match too, the north east must be pretty bad for snow, it's pretty much all gone over here.


will the fairy be making the rounds this week?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> LOLOLOLOL,
> Ah yes the good old days...
> That drinkin is OK but the next couple of days are shot.


i know! i had great plans of doing wqork in the grow this weekend, that's out the window... probably chop another plant down later.


ghb said:


> i was watching match of the day in my mates last night and it was only after the game when they were doing the typical over-analysis of the game we noticed the lines were blue.
> 
> only in that one match too, the north east must be pretty bad for snow, it's pretty much all gone over here.
> 
> ...


aye, there's about half a foot of snow. apparently s*nderland is worse, the trains aren't stopping. probably for the best. keep them hemmed in. 

yeah the lines really threw me. i was totally not sure if they were blue r not. could hardly ask the bloke next to me, probably think i was a loon.

aye fairy will fly the morrow lad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2013)

my bad luck with sativas continues, the Columbian black is hermied to Fuck. It's only been in flower 4 months ffs. Gutted. Hash fodder...


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 20, 2013)

you're not having a very good day...have another bowl, just don't set the house on fire.


cof


----------



## ghb (Jan 20, 2013)

gutted for you man,these bloody sativas!

the quest continues, have you tried kali mist,i hear that is a pretty good compromise.

i've just binned a 5 and a 1/2 ft super lemon because at 8 and a 1/2 weeks in 12/12 it had only just started flowering when all the others are looking to finish,didn't even hash it,


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 20, 2013)

Damn Don  I hope you thoroughly enjoy the hash.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 20, 2013)

i heart hash im sure it will be some kiilllllla hash dohnombzie.lol. enjoy!
[video=youtube_share;liZm1im2erU]http://youtu.be/liZm1im2erU[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2013)

ghb said:


> gutted for you man,these bloody sativas!
> the quest continues, have you tried kali mist,i hear that is a pretty good compromise.
> i've just binned a 5 and a 1/2 ft super lemon because at 8 and a 1/2 weeks in 12/12 it had only just started flowering when all the others are looking to finish,didn't even hash it,


aye i was foaming when i saw the bananas. i do like serious seeds but for now, i've got a 80/20 sativa coming up that's 10 weeks. hoping to breed with ti but we'll see. load of the smelly fingerez to come too. really sucks to see my tent so empty. so is this SL not SLH from Las then?


whodatnation said:


> Damn Don  I hope you thoroughly enjoy the hash.


oh i fully intend to who! there's a good draw and a half of sugar trim in the freezer at the moment. 


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i heart hash im sure it will be some kiilllllla hash dohnombzie.lol. enjoy!
> [video=youtube_share;liZm1im2erU]http://youtu.be/liZm1im2erU[/video]


thanks hinny i'm sure it will be. 


snowing hard in the toon today. going to be a reet mission to get to work


----------



## ghb (Jan 21, 2013)

the slh was one of four seeds i had lying around, i grew out a seed a couple of years ago that was the keeper, just didn't keep it lol. out of the 4 i got 4 phenos

1 is a 16 weeker+ another is the 12 weeker, amazing quality but low yielding, another is an 8 week average yielder which i will hold on to and another is the 12 weeker big yielder but not amazing on the nose.

smelly fingers = slh x livers?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 21, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fingers crossed you get a bitch out of the Qblue, if it does turn out to be a gadgie it'll likely be a winner.


Bad news... the Qblue is male mate... good news... its now got a home 

new bongo looks sweet fella.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2013)

ghb said:


> the slh was one of four seeds i had lying around, i grew out a seed a couple of years ago that was the keeper, just didn't keep it lol. out of the 4 i got 4 phenos
> 
> 1 is a 16 weeker+ another is the 12 weeker, amazing quality but low yielding, another is an 8 week average yielder which i will hold on to and another is the 12 weeker big yielder but not amazing on the nose.
> 
> smelly fingers = slh x livers?


smelly fingerez is smelly cherry x SLH 


PUKKA BUD said:


> Bad news... the Qblue is male mate... good news... its now got a home
> 
> new bongo looks sweet fella.....


sweet news. 

Aye it hits nice and smoothly, thinking a diffuser next.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2013)

few snaps 

smelly fingerez: smelly cherry x SLH

the last 2 toke still finishing up

the fucking hermie sativa


livers leaning 2 toke


Close ups of the last 2 toke


think i've got the thrips fettled. plenty of dead ones on the floor of the veg boxes. not victory dancing just yet though.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 21, 2013)

All be lookin nice them matey i like the look of the livers leaner and the last 2 toke is fookin frosty as, how long has that 1 gone?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2013)

it's 9 weeks and 3 days today. wont see another weekend though. got to get cleaned down the tube and hoods switched over and the next round in this week.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 21, 2013)

I gotta get in today an change the the 400w mh for the 600w hps an jump up the loft an flip the ballast but just cant be arsed yet gunna do it later i reckon... lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2013)

too cold for diving about in the loft!!


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice Don, you manage to get into work then?


----------



## ghb (Jan 21, 2013)

bad in the north east again don? snow has been pretty heavy again here but melted away now, roads are clear at least. did you end up going to work?

two toke looks heavily frosted, you gonna have a killer hash ball soon enough lol

edit: dst ninja'd in and asked the same question damnit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2013)

DST said:


> Nice Don, you manage to get into work then?


aye yeah. it wasn't pleasant... probably close the office early to get back before the rush hour, it doubles the journey time in weather like this. 


ghb said:


> bad in the north east again don? snow has been pretty heavy again here but melted away now, roads are clear at least. did you end up going to work?
> two toke looks heavily frosted, you gonna have a killer hash ball soon enough lol
> edit: dst ninja'd in and asked the same question damnit


aye there's a good 8 inches in certain places. it's mostly slush though on the roads. it's going to be lethal tomorrow once it's frozen. 

cheers lad aye, there's going to be a load of shish think i'll try and get it done this week


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 21, 2013)

Man those 2toke look great! I asked this in the uk thread, but I'll ask here too. ... are 2t pips available to buy? I really like the look of it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2013)

which one you like the look of? the frosty one or the foxtail one?


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 21, 2013)

The frosty one mate! The livers one looks braw too!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2013)

i'll sort a few out. as you've seen from my recent pics it's a bit hit n miss. the frosty one i'm re-vegging hasn't shown any signs of switching back yet but it's only been a week.


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't mind that, it seems it'll be well worth trawling through them to find the keepers. Which one do you think is the best smoke wise out of the two?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2013)

i think I prefer the taste of the 2 toke livers. the buds of the frosty one are better formed, less airy. the high is good on both, in honesty i haven't a clue. tho I have had the livers pheno around a long while. i haven't had much chance to test drive the different pheno's of the non livers, most are still drying.


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 21, 2013)

Cool, ive never had livers but I've heard it's full of flavour. I'd be happy with any of the two, tbh. So is smelly fingerz the next project in the cards? Yorkies looked the business, very deep dark bluey green coloring to it, nice.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 21, 2013)

Damn there some long foxtails on that livers man, shame about your hermie, i tried a Hawaiian Snow a while back and flowered it for 3 months to get pop corn! Some of these long flowering sativas i think never climatise to our conditions.
I got a bho tube today, think im done with the bags, or for a wee while 

Hope the snow's no too deep fella


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 21, 2013)

what is that two toke ? i think i asked last week but either i didnt stick around or check the reply, or you didnt give one


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Cool, ive never had livers but I've heard it's full of flavour. I'd be happy with any of the two, tbh. So is smelly fingerz the next project in the cards? Yorkies looked the business, very deep dark bluey green coloring to it, nice.


one of many projects mate. There's a bit of hermie in it and it's 10 weeks, looks nice but isn't knockout strong. i've set a few more away so we'll see what comes. i'll cross it back to the smelly cherry, and whatnot but that's about it for now. I can always reveg it if i change my mind eh.

I wrote down a general idea of what i wanted to get crossed this year and i'm going to try and stick to it. deffo going to be some interesting stuff. 


Cindyguygrower said:


> Damn there some long foxtails on that livers man, shame about your hermie, i tried a Hawaiian Snow a while back and flowered it for 3 months to get pop corn! Some of these long flowering sativas i think never climatise to our conditions.
> I got a bho tube today, think im done with the bags, or for a wee while
> Hope the snow's no too deep fella


yeah i'm not 100% giving up on a pure sativa, a sativa leaning hybrid will no doubt do better in our not quite tropical climates eh  

snows outside and i'm not so at the moment it's all good brother


Cindyguygrower said:


> what is that two toke ? i think i asked last week but either i didnt stick around or check the reply, or you didnt give one


psycho killer x livers


----------



## ghb (Jan 22, 2013)

you say the smelly fingers hermies? i bred the slh with a cracking db male i had and did a bean 12/12 from seed which hermied, i won't try any more of the beans.

using fem seeds to make a new strain is dodgy it would seem, or maybe it's just the slh( i heard a lot of breeders back in the day put reccesive genetics in their strains so people can't f1 them, maybe back cross to the CC with a hazey pheno and you could be shut of the hermie.

i know nowt about breeding.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2013)

yeah, My SLH threw a few banana's and the smelly fingerez did too but nothing horrendous. or I wouldn't be running it. 

I have plans for it anyway. as for recessive genes i doubt it to be honest. would be a fuck load of work to do. and no guarantee it would stop people making f2's of their gear as you couldn't guarantee it would throw the recessive. 

peeps just assume fems are dodge because of the inherent hermie risk IF they're selfed seeds. but a few naners and free fem carbon copies of the strain aint a problem for most folks.


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 22, 2013)

Did that paper land today mate?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2013)

no fella not yet.


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 22, 2013)

Maybe the weather's held the post up somewhere?, I think. It was first class anyway, probably tmoro then man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2013)

aye more than likely fella, it should show up today, royal fail permitting.... 1st class is 3-5 days standard anyway.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 23, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> one of many projects mate. There's a bit of hermie in it and it's 10 weeks, looks nice but isn't knockout strong. i've set a few more away so we'll see what comes. i'll cross it back to the smelly cherry, and whatnot but that's about it for now. I can always reveg it if i change my mind eh.
> 
> I wrote down a general idea of what i wanted to get crossed this year and i'm going to try and stick to it. deffo going to be some interesting stuff.
> 
> ...


Thats it ! I remember u saying now, i got a few rougue seeds out a Livers clone i had in with the P.K male snip from the fairy, that thing caught everything in the cab. lol, i only got to try the P.K x D.P.Q, and the Casey Jones it also caught, before the filth took my stash of seeds when they came team handed for the wee dog nug last year.
Looks like a belter, ive been meaning to try a couple of pukka's Grape Kush x with the clones, dont think ive saw to many around yet.
STILL trying to bring my clones back after they got fried with the p.v, i still dont get how it burned them sooo much? I thought this was a spray for Vitality!!! ffs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2013)

ach man, it's easy to burn owt when foliar feeding, if your lights on those tiny beads of water act like magnifying glasses. i've burnt my plants using too much ripen before. 

i'm not too sure exactly what plant vitality is or does though tbh. probably snake oil mate.

so you got yaself a lappy or a new pc?


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 23, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye more than likely fella, it should show up today, royal fail permitting.... 1st class is 3-5 days standard anyway.


I totally forgot that tbh lol, just so used to them arriving the next day, just expect it to happen all the time


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 23, 2013)

Its the laddies old one, mine needs looked at, it just shuts itself down to protect itself or?? I know a guy who has cancer and is house bound, he does all the computer stuff and is also partial to fine med's, so im going to get him to take a gander at it.
Its more the broadband been off, sky overcharging again! 

Got a new bulb for my 250 M.H to help bring these clones back, im quite sure all but 1 or 2 will make it, but will they be the same again? Ive no had the chance to do another run of the Pineapple clone again because of it, after taking so long to get the ( other one x c99 x Nev. h ) and enjoying growing and smoking a couple while i was offline, im choking to get this going! Luckily it was one of the bigger plants!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 23, 2013)

so i notice the PK likes to stay a lighter green color. under certain light, my little PK's are looking almost yellow.

how tolerant to irrigation would you say it is? does it like it dry? that would help explain my light color on my seedlings.

btw nice pics don!  thx for sharing so people like me can use it loosely as a reference too. plus it looks awesome!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 23, 2013)

i know this is random as hell, but for some reason cindyguy's post made me think of this.

id love to see a Casey Jones x Pineapple Express(g13 labs PE). two sativas with lots of good attributes, including yield and speed. imo the casey would add a nice kick in potency, and the PE would give vigor and yield. perhaps ill find a male in my stash of casey seeds (which i cant find atm) and just hit one of my PE's in the near future.


heres some shitty pics of my PK's 
 one of them is taking off a bit more than the others and looks more indica. the last two pics show the true color under just the cameras flash. the left cfl(first pic)is a 2700k so it distorts the color quite a bit.

the one second from the left in the last two pics is looking like it has nute burn or somethin. i havent gave it any nutes at all, and the medium was flushed out a little bit since it was gonna be for seedlings. im not too sure what its deal is. im sure itll come around tho.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2013)

whats in the soil mix? is it fresh or recycled? if it's fresh nute stuff i would add a bit moe grow nute or something with N, bat guano if you're organic. then just plain water em for a bit. then light feed with a little extra grow food anything with N in it, usually perks things right up. i use mono N when my girls look a little pale. also the medium looks pretty wet, i'd maybe back off on the feed and let her dry out a little more between waterings. 

either way, they're throwing new leaves out so it's no biggie 

edit: yeah the second from left in the pic with 4 in does look to have a slight burn. if you are re using the soil just plain water that for a bit.


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2013)

The one on the left in the pic of 4 is looking good. Perhaps the medium you had was quite hot for seedlings. I am sure one the root system is established the others will pick up.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2013)

morning D, 

we'll i finallt took down the sativa leaning pheno last night. sill not 100% done but needs must, I have to ge the lights fan and filter switched up tonight... not looking forwar to doing that lot on my own. those hoods screwed together way a ton ad the fans not exactly light. 

at least it'll clear th veg area's a bit. got a cupboard and 2 cardboard boxes with seedlings in


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2013)

Morgen lad. Brass Monkeys over here today. Just going to check the girls, hoping they will start to finish off soon (ffs - it's getting on).

You got new experiments on the go with the seedlings?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2013)

Ah man the whole things a nightmare, ive one just in flower so I could train and sex the dogs, a couple look male a couple no sacks at all. Try and pick one for the dwc, they all look great.

The new pups are stretching and dying cos they're stretching, I'm cloning again once I'm shot of the clones to a friend, can fill it with labelled!!!dog snips for the hunt.

other side is the F4 of the stud in smelly fingerez and the purple f3. 

And you? Blue pit aside

The sativa I had got sadly keeled over too stretched  need a better veg room, thinking a 1x1x2 on its side.

ill get there, should be killer, ill email my plans for the yearhwads rambling. Had a half dozen blues o. The way to work lol.


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ill get there, should be killer, ill email my plans for the yearhwads rambling. Had a half dozen blues o. The way to work lol.


1/2 dozen viagra, fuk me lad, lmfao.....so a productive day at work ahead then!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2013)

Haha no not blue diamonds, I work with
all blokes hahahahah. 

Valium all the way, love this semi lucid state.


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 24, 2013)

Good morning laddie, wow valium before work???, Brave man!! lmao. I'd not even make it outta the house, if i did i'd be found in the middle of a pile up somewhere or wrapped round a tree lol. Those things hit me really hard, 2 gets me fubar lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2013)

feel fine really though i have had 20 odd since friday lmao tolerance break needed...


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 24, 2013)

Lol, your some guy!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2013)

righto lads,

I've been a tool big time, someone was talking to me by pm about some C99 jizz. I've delete the frigging message. can whoever it was give me a pm or email please!

honestly I drop clangers like the fucking soup dragon!


----------



## knawlejj (Jan 24, 2013)

Those livers/blues look awesome


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2013)

thanks knawlejj man!



so one of the pips that keeled over was the rework of Apollo from TGA, as it's dead now i've officially had it with sativa's unless it's percy. in it's place it got pre 98 bubba BX, Berry Bomb and Critical Jack. 

I know, I know, critical this, big bud that. but i need a good cash cropper, these are back ups if i have probs with the DOG's one of which looks full blown gadgie, one has a few baws and the other two look straight female., getting the setup changed over this week, so that lot will be flipped while i'm away for a week ( god help me, though they shouldn't be spluffing that early) at least I'll know what's what. I dowsed them with reverse so i'm guessing if they're real nutsacks they'll throw pollen anyway.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2013)

last one to come down....


not done, but i need the space empty to work in... and i'm away next week so it needs down dried and out the door!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks like she's throwin' up the deuces!


----------



## mr west (Jan 24, 2013)

Or flipping the v's


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 24, 2013)

Piss Off!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 24, 2013)

Chunky fukers ain't they Donnie. Nice job man... looks to be some chronic.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2013)

cheers boys and yeah to be honest my grow is flipping me the bird big time.

finally chopped that last plant ^^ and set about changing the set up over last night. twin cool tube in place new filter and the same (not so) silent fan. upped the ducting from 5 inch to 6 to increase the airflow yet.....boom straight up to 30+C I haven't changed the outlet t 6inch tube as that means taking a rather large chunk out of the airbrick on the inside. which if i do I'll have to get an airbrick to replace when we move. I'm going o do it anyway and se what the temps are like tonight. but if that fails I think i'm out of options and down to 1 x 600w. or 2 but only using one at a time. which is a exactly where i was square 1.

I'm fucking gutted. hours of work for nothing. 

my thoughts are this. 

try the 6 inch outlet through the bigger hole.
put a second tube next to the outlet for incoming air to the bottom hole in the tent, this could backfire and suck the exhaust air back in though. 
crack the window open, even though there's 6 inches of snow outside?!?! 

move the veg area to another room. which isn't really doable. as we use them all. i could do under the stairs but that's where the gas n leccy meters are.

I know I should have everything as in line as possible but it's impossible with the size of the cooltube and fan.


i dunno what to do. I'm changing the outlet this morning and see what the temps are like tonight. if it's this hot now i'm fucked come the summer. I may just have to go down to one 600. 


pissed off aint the word this morning.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2013)

you get the gist. only other thing I can think of is having the light ducting completely separate to the filter line. and getting a Y splitter to jointly put them through the outlet. means suckin in fairly warm air from the room around the tent( which has the veg light in)

how hot are these LED panels? anyone any idea?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 25, 2013)

Dont know if to early in mornin but would drawing the air from a 6inch fan through 5inch ducting not gve better airflow?

Av got same problems with 1 600 cooltube on a 5inch drawing through 4 inch ducting. If this is winter their gonnae fry in summer lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2013)

i would have thought forcing a larger flow through a smaller space would force a drag to build up where the two meet? I'm nee expert though?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2013)

maybe it's the stupid silent fan, reduced airflow n that. i think i've got a spare 6inch i might rig it up in it's place n see if it makes a difference.

i'm working on a time frame here, i go away for a week to london on Tuesday so it's got to be sorted this weekend latest. one way or another


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2013)

I have stopped sucking air. Ever thought about setting it up like mine? vertical.

I have my 10inch can>8inchfan>8inchduct.then reduced to exhaust out at 5inch. My temps have stayed below 20c for most of the cold weather and prior to that was up to 23. With a small space you need to go bananas on the fans and ducting. I also have a 5inch ruck for venting seperate frmo my lights.

I think you need a seperate fan for tent and lights if you want both 600's in there. Or you need to draw air from outside straight into the cool tubes. (if you done that you could get rid of the cabon filter on it and use that for venting the tent space.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2013)

yeah d i have thought about vertical, it'd be the most inline approach for sure. the new can is a long throw one not a wide one with the fan and the cooltube on top it'd be a bit unstable for sure. the fan weighs a fucking ton. 

I think you're right 2 separate lines for the cooltube and the filter. 

means I'lll have to totally remove one side of the airbrick and somehow put as split inbetween the in and out pipes so the intake doesn't take the exhaust heat. again a fucking load of work if it doesn't do the trick. 

I'm going to up the outliet to inch see if it brings the temp down if not i'll split the airbrick and try two lines.


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2013)

Although my fan and cooltubes sit on top of my filter, they are still attached to the top of the cab with cables....if they weren't I would def knock them over a gazzillion times. Saying that, the new 10inch can is quite fat so helps a bundle with stability.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2013)

Aye you know my propensity for HST when i've had a few, big tubes of glass and Don HST don't mix.....

I've knocked a bigger hole through the airbrick and changed it up to 6" ducting. if that doesn't sort the temps tonight. I'll revert back to 5" exhaust and run the lights on their own 5"air loop going back to the same airbrick but with the division in the middle so it's not cycling hot air round. . going to check out the plumbers merchants, they have all manner of plastic joints. 

my heads done in with all this.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2013)

So with both 600s it maxed at 30c. 

Deffo going to run the lights on a separate airway.

sledging today!


----------



## Closetgardner (Jan 26, 2013)

Sledging?, Great fun!. Loving that 2t mate, the smell totally takes me back to the coffee shops in the dam. It's also the best tasting stuff i've had. Thanks mate


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Sledging?, Great fun!. Loving that 2t mate, the smell totally takes me back to the coffee shops in the dam. It's also the best tasting stuff i've had. Thanks mate


aye man great fun, am fucked now like. canny hike up the hill, think there's a good chance me n the missus will be on the local news tonight. looking a reet pair of wallies lol.

glad you like the stuff lad. tbh i can't remember which bit i sent ya. think i sent 2 different pheno's?! if you like that smell now, a couple of weeks curing and it's fucking lush.

i need a bong and a couple ibuprofen....


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2013)

My snowpeople are broon bread man. Plenty rain last night....looks crap today.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2013)

aye tbf i've had enough of it being minus each night and a few degrees through the day. back to double figures this week. and of course everything past manchester will be flooded to buggery.

checked the temps out last night. peaked at 37c  had to go down to one 600. till i can get the ducting and splitter. plants look well nice though. taken 10 cuts, 2 off each for the keeper. the smelly fingerez was bursting to get into flower.

and i've still got thrips ffs. diotamix or whatever earth and two different types of spray. i'm keeping them at bay but there's the odd one floats about when i i open the door. 

think i'll ask my good buddy over the pond to send me a fogger bomb thing and just put all the plants in the tent and fumigate the fuckers.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2013)

i'm wondEring if the cfm rating is too low in the stupid silent td fan?! might switch it for my 6" rvk just to check. i'm going through gaffer tape like a serial rapist..


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm opposite mate can't get my temps up I've got the 600 un cooled a 250w bare bulb a 45w cfl a 80w tube heater an 6" extract fan at half speed an just managing 23c.....just found out by accident tho that if I leave my spy hole open on the inside door an shoot the outside door but not fully till it clicks I can suck a little warm air from inside the house temps maxed at 25c an lights off now there at 17c when they was dropping to about 12-13c before....
The 6" extract is abit over kill in my space drags shit loads of air in means all the stuff to heat it don't work an my aircooled hood is rigged to outside so with that on fuck me it don't reach 18c I could piss 2 600w easy at min....


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 27, 2013)

im 26 and 19lights off but thats 18/6


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 27, 2013)

I should be sweet now the weather's warming up, an will be sound come summer I reckon......


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2013)

You got house plants lad? Check em if you have. And spray the cunts in the afternoon, that is when they are most active. Problem being most bio pesticides are contact based so it can be a right fanny in an enclosed place.




Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye tbf i've had enough of it being minus each night and a few degrees through the day. back to double figures this week. and of course everything past manchester will be flooded to buggery.
> 
> checked the temps out last night. peaked at 37c  had to go down to one 600. till i can get the ducting and splitter. plants look well nice though. taken 10 cuts, 2 off each for the keeper. the smelly fingerez was bursting to get into flower.
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2013)

A good guy across the pond's said he'd send some stuff banned in uk. I would really like a few things, stuff I didn't pick up when I was there, a bottle of everclear and a sachet of cool aid. 

Lol I think a fogger or dunking thmight be the only thing to do them 100%. That's or burning 

everything.

I of course would repay the kind person;(


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2013)

A good guy across the pond's said he'd send some stuff banned in uk. I would really like a few things, stuff I didn't pick up when I was there, a bottle of everclear and a sachet of cool aid. 

Lol I think a fogger or dunking thmight be the only thing to do them 100%. That's or burning 

everything.


----------



## mr west (Jan 27, 2013)

did the hot shot strips not work? I got three of em unopened if ud like?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2013)

they worked on my mite problem but i can't keep the extraction off for long enough for them to work.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2013)

won't be about much this week as i'm working daaarn saaaarf. but for now, DOG's and 1 smelly fingerez


----------



## mr west (Jan 28, 2013)

smelly fingaz is that slh from las?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeh it's Don's Smelly cherry x Las' s slh mate.....


----------



## mr west (Jan 30, 2013)

oh i see lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 30, 2013)

You see the big purple plant yorky did on the uker thats it....... made me lol too


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2013)

Fuck london. Fuck the cable car. Fuck the tube replacement. Fuck academics.

I'm pining for the toon, where beer doesn't cost the world and I can traverse the city in half an hour.


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2013)

I get the same feeling after being in London for a few days....give me the Dam anyday.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2013)

Any other capital city I've been to beats London hands down and I've seen quite a number. 

Every foreigner I meet I tell them see big Ben the London eye etc then get as far north as you can. I just don't get this place, everyone must be late for everything. 

Bloke came to fix the shower in the apartment were in, rocks up n says where are Ye fae? The toon, says I. 

Got on like a house on fire. 

Well off to the trade show I trudge. Hate this thing with a passion.


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2013)

Not quite the Cannabis Cup lad eh

Good luck.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2013)

Nah not quite mate. Just as tiring on the old plates of meat tho.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 31, 2013)

Done me fare share of graft down there mate, fuckin hate the place give me the north any day, member working in toon an goin out on a thurs night I think was fuckin a right night, woke up next morn not a clue where I were sat on some step we no shoes or socks on penniless lol


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2013)

sounds like a good night, lol....no std's?



PUKKA BUD said:


> Done me fare share of graft down there mate, fuckin hate the place give me the north any day, member working in toon an goin out on a thurs night I think was fuckin a right night, woke up next morn not a clue where I were sat on some step we no shoes or socks on penniless lol


I was walking home from Islington along Essex Road to my sisters house one morning, it was 3am-ish. I'd had this bird in a club eating ma face off, all of a sudden to say. Sorry, my boyfriends just arrived, lol. So I was walking home alone in a grump, although I am not sure what my sis would have said if I had dragged some bird back with me. 
Then some French twat stops me and says, "Cans I aks you a queztion". Just as I was about to say, "sorry mate, I am not from around here!". He comes out with, "Can I suck your dick?"  Needless to say I took 50 off him and let him go for it...j/k. I was totally shocked and taken aback so immediately told him to GTF and stormed off down the road para that he was following me, lol.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 31, 2013)

Lol I would have at least asked how much?.... 

No luckily enough once my memory came back I could remember leaving club bein at some student gaff suppin vodka an on it with some fit young student, then remember me apologizing for old Mr floppy lmao then waking up that's it. never got me shoes back lol so I could Havre if me old lad dint let me down ffs....


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 31, 2013)

DST LOLOLOLOLOL

para he was following me. What afraid he was gonna do it for free..LOL


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> DST LOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> para he was following me. What afraid he was gonna do it for free..LOL


haha, nah, just zat he woz a Frenchie really....and maybe he saw a glint in my eye that was really just a tear from those grubby Londond fumes


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2013)

lmao it's a standard joke with my mates when we see someone a bit fruity looking. french or fruit???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2013)

so, i've come back and checked the dogs, 3 full blown males & 2 bonnie lasses, no hairs at all on the gadgies. and they all smell exactly the same. look carbon images of each other lol.

like friggin buses. look for ages for a male then get 3 at once. 

and as i've only got one of the smelly cherry x SLH, i'm pretty much half yield for my first run after breaking the perpetual to try and get shot of the thrips, which are thriving again. in the veg area and flower. 

wounded.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 3, 2013)

I thought you'd sorted um mate shite that is...

Least ya should get a decent male from the 3 tho lol....how did the other 2tokes smoke?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2013)

i'm not really looking for a dog male, that's the kicker!

all the 2 tokes have been lush, the reveg is going as planned, new growth kicking along nicely. 

nah man, these thrip have got the GI Joe kung fu grip on my plants it seems. burrowing in the soil even with the DE earth shizzle and two different sprays they're just unfazed.

think cof has an alternative i should try. it's fucking annoying as [email protected]


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2013)

Problem is they build up immunity to Pyrethrin. You should really only use it 3-4 times per year max.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2013)

Lol not mornin an night then.. 

I'm thinking in the short term of scraping the loose top inch of coco off the tops of the pots, semi sealing the coco for the veg plants and literally dipping them in a bucket of the stuff I've got. Works with sheep eh.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2013)

pics. Nuts, vegging bitches, funky regrowth & the SC x SLH




feeling a bit of johnny cash this afternoon in the office. 

[video=youtube_share;sIuo0KIqD_E]http://youtu.be/sIuo0KIqD_E[/video]


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2013)

Funky re-growth indeed mate. Looks almost like a pea shoot or something...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2013)

i know eh, looks like it's pointing at something to the right lol. my veg area's a right 808 at the minute. everything needs up canning and some TLC.


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> All Breeders Boutique grow.
> 
> strains are:
> Psycho Killer(Jack the Ripper x Deep Psychosis) x Livers/Blues ( UK clone only ) AKA '2 Toke Killer'. f1's : seedlings at the mo
> ...


my friend gave me these stinky fingerez beans and they were started on the 23rd thanks to BB


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2013)

Welcome Pittsburghfan, shows on the road eh


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 5, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 2464779View attachment 2464780View attachment 2464782View attachment 2464783View attachment 2464784View attachment 2464785View attachment 2464786View attachment 2464787View attachment 2464788View attachment 2464789View attachment 2464790View attachment 2464791View attachment 2464792View attachment 2464794View attachment 2464795View attachment 2464796View attachment 2464797View attachment 2464798View attachment 2464799View attachment 2464800
> 
> 1 2Toke
> 2 SC x QQ
> ...


i just came in my pants over this


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 5, 2013)

yes i am in it i am germing dog x 2 toke (2) only one broke seed yesterday I will germ 2 more *(2) SHL x smelly cherry (2) pure AK (1) AUTO anethesia and (1)autoD x Auto B ???? not sure what to call it. sit down cause half are gonna be outside and we are going on a trip BB has some monster strains and will be trying out some different things so stay tuned


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 5, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> A good guy across the pond's said he'd send some stuff banned in uk. I would really like a few things, stuff I didn't pick up when I was there, a bottle of everclear and a sachet of cool aid.
> 
> Lol I think a fogger or dunking thmight be the only thing to do them 100%. That's or burning
> 
> ...


i need no repayment you did for me and i will do for you pm the address or box to send it and it will be in flight before the mornin or in the morning


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 5, 2013)

my friend said to me to try crasanthamums (i know you dont spell it that way but they are what they make the bug bombs with and it deters them from getting in your grow area..... just an idea they leep the fleas out of my yard very well....
*Pyrethrum* refers to several Old World plants of the genus _Chrysanthemum_ (e.g., _C. coccineum_) which are cultivated as ornamentals for their showy flower heads. Pyrethrum is also the name of a natural insecticide made from the dried flower heads of _*Chrysanthemum cinerariifolium*_ and


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 5, 2013)

Some members of the _Chrysanthemum_ genus, such as the following two, are placed in the _Tanacetum_ genus instead by some botanists. Both genera are members of the daisy (or aster) family, Asteraceae. They are all perennial plants with a daisy-like appearance and white petals.


 
_Tanacetum cinerariifolium_


_T. cinerariifolium_ is called the Dalmatian chrysanthemum, denoting its origin in that region of the Balkans (Dalmatia). It looks more like the common daisy than other pyrethrums. Its flowers, typically white with a yellow center, grow from numerous fairly rigid stems. Plants have blue-green leaves and grow to 45 to 100 cm in height. The plant is economically important as a natural source of insecticide. The flowers are pulverized and the active components, called pyrethrins, contained in the seed cases, are extracted and sold in the form of an oleoresin. This is applied as a suspension in water or oil, or as a powder. Pyrethrins attack the nervous systems of all insects, and inhibit female mosquitoes from biting. When present in amounts less than those fatal to insects, they still appear to have an insect repellent effect. They are harmful to fish, but are far less toxic to mammals and birds than many synthetic insecticides and are not persistent, being biodegradable and also decompose easily on exposure to light. They are considered to be amongst the safest insecticides for use around food. Kenya produced 90% (over 6,000 tonnes) of the world's pyrethrum in 1998, called _py_ for short. Production in Tanzania and Ecuador is also significant. Currently the worlds major producer is Tasmania, Australia.


 
_Tanacetum coccineum_


_C. coccineum_, the Persian chrysanthemum, is a perennial plant native to Caucasus and looks somewhat like a daisy. It produces large white, pink or red flowers. The leaves resemble those of ferns, and the plant grows to between 30 and 60 cm in height. The flowering period is June to July in temperate climates (Northern Hemisphere). _C. coccineum_ also contains insecticidal pyrethrum substances, but it is a poor source compared to _C. cinerariifolium_.


Other species, such as _C. balsamita_ and _C. marshalli_, also contain insecticidal substances, but are less effective than the two species mentioned above.
 
_Tanacetum cinerariifolium_


[h=2][edit] Insecticides[/h][h=3][edit] Sprays[/h]Pyrethrum was used for centuries as an insecticide,[SUP][1][/SUP] and as a lice remedy in the Middle East (Persian powder, also known as "Persian pellitory"). It was sold worldwide under the brand Zacherlin by Austrian industrialist J. Zacherl.[SUP][2][/SUP]
The flowers should be dried and then crushed and mixed with water. Though the pesticide is natural, it can still be harmful to humans.[SUP][3][/SUP]


Pyrethroids are synthetic insecticides based on natural pyrethrum (pyrethrins); one common example is permethrin. A common formulation of pyrethrin is in preparations containing the synthetic chemical piperonyl butoxide: this has the effect of enhancing the toxicity to insects and speeding the effects when compared with pyrethrins used alone. These formulations are known as _synergized pyrethrins_.
[h=3][edit] Companion planting[/h]






This section *needs additional citations for verification*. Please help improve this article by adding citations to reliable sources. Unsourced material may be challenged and removed. _(May 2011)_ 
Because of the natural insecticidal properties of the pyrethrums, they are used as companion plants, to repel pest insects from nearby crops and ornamental plants.[SUP][4][/SUP] They are thought to repel aphids, bed bugs (_Cimex lectularius_), leafhoppers, spider mites, harlequin bugs, ticks, pickleworms and imported cabbage worms, among others that are in gardens and farms. For example, they are planted among broccoli plants for protection from several common insect pests.
[h=2][edit] Common names[/h]Common names for _Chrysanthemum cinerariifolium_ include:


Pyrethrum
Pyrethrum daisy
Dalmatian pyrethrum
Dalmatian chrysanthemum
Dalmatian insect flower
Dalmatian pellitory
Big daisy
Common names for _Chrysanthemum coccineum_ include:


Pyrethrum
Pyrethrum daisy
Painted daisy
Persian chrysanthemum
Persian insect flower
Persian pellitory
Caucasian insect powder plant


sorry for the lengthy explaination but it is good for outside gardeners and people with pets who grow and they should know their options.......from your good friend Bill Nye the Science guy aka PITTSBURGH


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 5, 2013)

pictures for reference


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 5, 2013)

in short:::::They are considered to be amongst the safest insecticides for use around food. Kenya produced 90% (over 6,000 tonnes) of the world's pyrethrum in 1998, called _py_ for short. Production in Tanzania and Ecuador is also significant. Currently the worlds major producer is Tasmania, Australia


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2013)

thanks for all the info P Fan, much helpful. i'm just getting my head round the thought that i don't need nuke spray but just some bonnie chrysanths lmao. my grandad would be proud. he always had a glut of them in his greenhouse and massive tomato plants lol. I always thought he had them as my gran liked the flowers lol.


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2013)

The auld yins know best man!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2013)

aye true that lad. just had the first few flakes of some snow. apparently we're due the coldest feb for a couple of decades. though those buggers are seldom right.


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2013)

We had 2 inches of snow last night, but it's blue skies today and getting colder as well over the next week, so same thing really. Watching people skiting all over the shop at the minute, lol.


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2013)

Did I read right that you are gubbing smarties on a school night, lmfao...what happened to the training? yo hum tiddle de dum.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 6, 2013)

We had shit loads of snow yesterday morn roads were fucked I dint go in then it was all melted by 4 cunt tell it had snowed atall no sign today....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2013)

Aye its sods law mate. I live on the highest end of the toon always worse up the hill. Reet bitch is the buses won't go up it in more than about a few inch.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2013)

DST said:


> Did I read right that you are gubbing smarties on a school night, lmfao...what happened to the training? yo hum tiddle de dum.


I'm still on the diet, I have 2carb days a week to stop me going into ketosis, makes you stinky. 

Got the bike last night n arranged a good few miles for Sunday, weather permitting.

still lost half stone since Xmas. Kinda on track. Lol least your not hungry when ya flying.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2013)

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SPAPDltCrIA[/video] iPod def thinks I'm still high. Choosing me some bangers this morning


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2013)

state of play at the moment....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 6, 2013)

lookin stellar mate


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Lol least your not hungry when ya flying.


Ah, now I get it!

And try not to do the Presentation like Spud fae Trainspotting, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2013)

ah went te craigy eh. craig newton 

sup ambz! cheers. hows tricks? who's the new avi?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 6, 2013)

hi donnie, thats Charles Bukowski, writer and poet. my favorite ever. not much new. just paitiently waiting for something or nothing to happen.lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 6, 2013)

actuaully i take that back. lol..im smelly cherried this fine warm morning.
i got all my gear back and samples of blue dream, sour cherry, exo cheese, pineapple express, plp, 
i already packed all my gear up in brand new totes. and im thinkin about turning the large tote into a 2 plant DIY waterfarm unit.
how is your hydor treating you>?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2013)

rock n roll doc. glad to see you getting back into things  i've a few baby smelly cherries in the mix right now, a few didn't make it though, left my gf taking care of things for a week n the seedlings stretched a little far and couldn't hold their own weight  

hydro is still waiting to be put into action, was thinking about making a tiny dwc setup as a clone station to progress them before going into a big bucket. or the bucket will need it's own light box. i'm kinda sick of having props and veggers in cardboard boxes. lol

bukowski looks high as hell


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 6, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> state of play at the moment....
> 
> View attachment 2513559View attachment 2513560


what sized air pots are those you are using


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2013)

6L at the moment, though i've just bought some 10's. doubt i'll upcan the ones in flower though maybe i should. probably be a right messy job. might give me a good chance at taking out the thrip hordes tho.


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 6, 2013)

, so I ened up going with this organiac oil, liquid ladybug, which is mostly peppermint oil, and leaves no residue, but kills the mites by suffocating them. Clogs their respiratory tracts. A completley natural way to get rid of them. Safe all the way to harvest and wont effect the plants or taste, although hopefully the mites are not up to your buds anyway. You dont need gloves mask nothing.
Now it does not kill eggs, so you need your microscope to watch for any new hatched eggs, and spray.
Spider mites start at the bottom of your plants, and thrive in the lower foilage, you want to keep them in check, becasue they breed very fast and then if unchecked they just work their way up your plant until they are up to your buds spining webs. if that happens you have a major infestation and are pretty much screwed. if you are watching for them with a microscope you can catch them at the bottom before they do serious damage.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2013)

hold the phone! When did i get spider mites!?!?  hahaha


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 6, 2013)

I believe there is something on the way that will help eliminate your insect problem.


cof


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 6, 2013)

btw i just copied and pasted the above reference cause i was curious myself


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2013)

It's nice to know there are still good, kind & generous folks out there. I'm lucky to have a concentrated group of them round too!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2013)

PITTSBURGHFAN said:


> btw i just copied and pasted the above reference cause i was curious myself


all good brother


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 6, 2013)

the insects of this nature are pretty much the same i didnt mean you had spidermites just they are treated and killed the same the poison gets in their exoskeleton and bammmm dead bug lol. just trying to help. sorry if it looks like misinformation just trying to help.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2013)

like i said man alls good! i'll get them one way or another. 

tis a growers lot eh


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 6, 2013)

found out the pittsburgh steelers are going to london this year how awesome is that i might have to take a trip across the pond... you guys on riu are great i have learned soo much here it is unreal... just a formal thank you to all that have helped me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2013)

that's what it's all about man, you should check the 600 club thread, if you've not already ?! Those guys know their shit!

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/285620-club-600-a-2659.html
https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/392046-club-600-breeding-showcase-136.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2013)

well, looks like i've a couple of new males, smelly fingerez and sweet n sour. ( smelly cherry x a whole load of stuff i can never remember, chem dawg and sour d and something else)

i've spluffed some of the smelly cherry jizz back onto the smelly fingerez for shits n giggles.

checked the lones ofthe dog ups ad most of he males had rooted nicely. the girls not so well ffs.

chucked a couple of new beans in the mix. looking to make a nice blend of fruity funk. everything has berry in it's name lol.


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2013)

berry good my son.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2013)

the sweet and sour looks to be smelly cherry x larry og, cherm dawg and sour diesel.

I think i'm killing more thrips manually than with the spray.  it's real cat and mouse stuff. i open a door a heat draft surges and they think right oh new digs lads tally ho. but oh wait there's me primed and in for the kill.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 7, 2013)

Have yopiu tried DE don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2013)

grew a couple ages back didn't give it my best sadly. was having other issues in the room at the time. was canny smoke though.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 7, 2013)

Haha Diatomaceous Earth, for the thrips.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2013)

lolzies yup i've got some at the moment i top dressed lightly and mixed about a half bottle into the mix the pots are filled with. i even got the one specific for pests and nadda.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2013)

dyslexics rule KO!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lolzies yup i've got some at the moment i top dressed lightly and mixed about a half bottle into the mix the pots are filled with. i even got the one specific for pests and nadda.


that blows, what about neem?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2013)

Cof's got some stuff in the air for me to try next, not sure what, think he said fertilome but i think that's for roots ?! i dunno. my heads not in a good place right now. too much going on in every walk. stress is just stacking up. lots of which i can't change.

if it doesn't work i think a fogger is the next step.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 7, 2013)

here's what's coming

*Triple Action Plus II (16 oz)*

New Formulation Use on Fruits, Herbs, Nuts, Spices, Vegetables & Roses, Flowers & Shrubs. 

Provides quick and more complete control. Acts as an "exciter" to flush insect pests out of hiding and into direct contact with spray residues.

Controls: Aphids, Spider Mites, Scale, Mealybugs, Beetles, Loopers, Leaf Miners, Leaf Rollers, Armyworms, Webworms, Weevils, Tent Caterpillars, Whiteflies and many more listed. 

An effective fungicide for the prevention and control of various fungal diseases including Powdery Mildew, Black Spot, Brown Spot, Dollar Spot, Anthracnose, Rust, Leaf Spot and many others listed on label. 


Contains Pyrethrins.
May be Applied up to Day of Harvest.
Apply Every 14 Days to Prevent Disease.
Always Read and Follow Label Directions


cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey, take a chill pill man. Stress is a killer. You'll get em soon enough.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> here's what's coming
> 
> *Triple Action Plus II (16 oz)*
> 
> ...


sounds like a one stop kill everything but your crop kinda deal. i like this plan 


and T oh I know man. thrips are waaaay down the list


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 7, 2013)

I just noticed that it is effective on powdery mildew, too.
also, it's organic.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2013)

Loopers too. bruce willis best watch himself.

cheers COF


----------



## mr west (Feb 8, 2013)

that forti lomb shits good, cof sent me a pint and i use it when neede its great and its good for mildew.


----------



## delvite (Feb 8, 2013)

page 50 atm, great thread m8 im really enjoying reading though n especially lovin the pics


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2013)

mr west said:


> that forti lomb shits good, cof sent me a pint and i use it when neede its great and its good for mildew.


sweet, i have to say these thrips are getting reet on my thrupney's. 


delvite said:


> page 50 atm, great thread m8 im really enjoying reading though n especially lovin the pics


christ lad, too much time on yer hands lol. thanks though, there's nee prize at the end lol. 

well to work i trundle. took some bred bud pics today a there's not much else to deeks presently.

happy friday lads.



gonna get the BB stuff sorted this after lads. need to figure a couple of bits out about adding replies to numpty comments.


----------



## delvite (Feb 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> christ lad, too much time on yer hands lol. thanks though, there's nee prize at the end lol.


all the time in the world m8 the gov cant put a price or handle on me, happy friday to you too


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2013)

Like it fella, stay free


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> gonna get the BB stuff sorted this after lads. need to figure a couple of bits out about adding replies to numpty comments.


What like, "I planted 2 regular s33ds and one came out Male, wtf guys you are shit,"


----------



## delvite (Feb 8, 2013)

DST said:


> What like, "I planted 2 regular s33ds and one came out Male, wtf guys you are shit,"


haha dont get started on the "dumb as a bag o hammers" comments


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2013)

aye, there's plenty floating out there thats for sure. I put it down to ignorance, not being dumb, surely people...oh forget it, lol.


----------



## delvite (Feb 8, 2013)

DST said:


> aye, there's plenty floating out there thats for sure. I put it down to ignorance, not being dumb, surely people...oh forget it, lol.


haha dnt worry bro i know where u were goin...........................................


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2013)

Aye, I am going to get stoned is where I am going...bored of my laptop and pretending to work, lol.


----------



## delvite (Feb 8, 2013)

page 100 don lad, im like a teen with a copy of playboy  gunna have a bong rip n munch n delve bk from wenth i came  


ps. i rep the shit outa you bro but gotta wait, wel call it rep debt aye


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2013)

i'm on 67 but i'll throw some pr0n up anyway! it is friday after all.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 8, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> here's what's coming
> 
> *triple action plus ii (16 oz)*
> 
> ...


my sister just told me about this today. That is awesome hope it nukes your buggers don


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 8, 2013)

Happy f ing friday to all the lads and lasses on riu bb has my vote stinky fingers lookin good will post pics tomorrow of where we are with greenbeans


----------



## delvite (Feb 9, 2013)

done, dusted n waitin fr more. keep it up m8


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2013)

cheers lads! not much else going on presently, i've got a cracking Amaryllis about to flower. looks like Cerberus' cock. i'll take a pic when it opens. 

in other news it looks like one of my pals has made it big music-wise going to be on MTV 2 as it's pretty alternative. I personally don't like it. can't understand a fucking word he's singing, but the band are pretty good.

[video=youtube_share;h32mFNd-JkQ]http://youtu.be/h32mFNd-JkQ[/video]


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2013)

I managed to 1.07....ouch.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2013)

i know. my pal was like, i can understand it perfectly. wtf it's noise to me mate. followed by an admission that i am officially old 

i mean who comes up with the genre titles ffs, it's industrial hardcore!?! what like they're going to build a factory on top of them?!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 11, 2013)

Just love strolling thru ad taking a peek in dons garden. How's eveything don man?


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2013)

Does he sound like that when he speaks holy molly I couldn't understand a single word. Any second I was expecting someone to razz into a jar with a dead animal in it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Just love strolling thru ad taking a peek in dons garden. How's eveything don man?


hello WBW, long time fella! hope your good. well erryting aint irie but near enough lol. thrips  


DST said:


> Does he sound like that when he speaks holy molly I couldn't understand a single word. Any second I was expecting someone to razz into a jar with a dead animal in it.


hahah he's a sand dancer mate (from south shields). talks like normal, well if you count geordie as normal. 

my other mate told me that apparently the singer has literally one of the top 2 voices in the genre. if you can believe that.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 11, 2013)

Everything is good over here sucks to hear about the thrips but I know you'll have that sorted soon enough. Ill be around ..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2013)

ah man, just when i think i've got them i see one float around the plants. keeping on top of them at least minimises the damage they are doing to the leaves though i wonder what they are doing to the roots. 

glad to see ya still kicking it bro. what you got going?


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 11, 2013)

I will be puttin pics of smelly cherry and pure ak up my dog x 2 toke beans did not bust so im sad cause that is the one i wanted to try to keep in my garden but oh well there will be more down the road im sure i put them in the dirt with water and hope they are just taking their time. Will post some pics so you can see the smelly cherry x slh is looking strong they were put in on 1-30-12 pics asap


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh yea and i got first place in chili cookoff on saturday had other contestants pissed cause our chili had a line of people waiting to try our grub lol. We showd up late cause we were riding harleys so we came in loud ate partied and took our trophey and then left in a ball of smoke when we peeled outta there. But it was for a great cause it was for the marine mothers who send packages to our soldiers, i believe they said we raised 9000 for the troops hoorah


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2013)

ah man that's a shame. i'm sure there'll be more BB gear in your future fella


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2013)

PITTSBURGHFAN said:


> Oh yea and i got first place in chili cookoff on saturday had other contestants pissed cause our chili had a line of people waiting to try our grub lol. We showd up late cause we were riding harleys so we came in loud ate partied and took our trophey and then left in a ball of smoke when we peeled outta there. But it was for a great cause it was for the marine mothers who send packages to our soldiers, i believe they said we raised 9000 for the troops hoorah



OOOO RAH! that's cool man, props for giving back man. marines getting shit done


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 11, 2013)

I made it to 1:03.  Good guitar playing at least.

Good job Pittsburgfan. I bet that's some good chili. mmmmm


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2013)

i know, it just aint my cuppa either jiggy. still chuffed for him, probably get a European tour just from being on mtv


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 11, 2013)

It wont let me see the video oh well maybe next time..... I am a vet myself and what ever i can do for the troops i will.... Thank you to any veteran seeing this  dont take your freedom for granted


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 11, 2013)

It never fails got yelled at by one of the partners at my office. We were in sales meeting and he said something smart ass to me so my reply was fuck you "i could build a thousand bridges and will never be called a master bridge builder make one smart ass comment and now im branded an asshole for life". He got mad i think cause i said it in front of other people but if you cant stand the heat dont play in the kitchen i am not the top sales here because i keep my mouth shut


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 11, 2013)

Can't say I'm clear on what went on, but I think I like it. Tell em about themselves lol.


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 11, 2013)

hows things getting om don,got my net topped up lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2013)

PITTSBURGHFAN said:


> It never fails got yelled at by one of the partners at my office. We were in sales meeting and he said something smart ass to me so my reply was fuck you "i could build a thousand bridges and will never be called a master bridge builder make one smart ass comment and now im branded an asshole for life". He got mad i think cause i said it in front of other people but if you cant stand the heat dont play in the kitchen i am not the top sales here because i keep my mouth shut


man i know that feeling. though i usually said my piece then left the job. having in no uncertain terms told said employer and/or colleague exactly what i think of them. 


jigfresh said:


> Can't say I'm clear on what went on, but I think I like it. Tell em about themselves lol.


time an a place for it. it's all about being constructive. there are many laughably acceptable ways to call someone a c_nt in the workplace and get away with it. makes you no friends though. 


drgrowshit said:


> hows things getting om don,got my net topped up lol


ah man shit keeps rolling. glad your back around  hows tricks your end?


been to the gym for the first time in a couple of years tonight. actually felt good, and like i missed it lol. i'm not as bad a shape as i thought i was actually. stamina's still ok lol for a 16 stone stoner


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 11, 2013)

I have loved going to the gym every time I went. Many years. Just don't like paying for it. Glad you are enjoying it mate. It's good for you too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2013)

Don't feel like I've had a kicking today either. Brucey. Also means I didn't push myself. Going to try and do 3 gyms and a swim per week. Throwing a few miles on the bike in here n there. 

Aiming to be 2 stone lighter by august. 15,9 this morning. 

Wife on the door let me in free too.


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2013)

Forget about your weight if you are excercising lad. Think more of your waistline. Muscle is heavier than flab........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2013)

Plan is to have my carb days on gym days. Yeah dieting and gyming will be tough but the results should come faster.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2013)

so veg update, the reveg of the 2 toke looks a bit gnarly. nowt special there but the remaining nuggetry seems to be curling up and turning grey?


tempted to take the snip off and chuck it back in flower in the next rotation but i should really wait n take a couple more snips.

assorted sweet and sour ( larry OG x sour d and chem D ) 



and smelly fingerez ( smelly cherry x SLH )



preggers smelly fingerz BX smelly cherry



think i'll give it another dusting tonight.


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 12, 2013)

Best Diet ever is the Atkins diet lost 42 pounds on it. 

Maybe I should get back on it I am a portly bastard these days...LOL

How tricks My Brother Don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2013)

tried it, made me too stinky hem. headaches n stuff. never get tired of having bacon and eggs for breaky every day though.

i'm good hem, just plodding along seeing if i can get out of valentines day to go to the footy. if i book the restaurant for friday i'm going 

hows yourself matey?


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 12, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> tried it, made me too stinky hem. headaches n stuff. never get tired of having bacon and eggs for breaky every day though.
> 
> i'm good hem, just plodding along seeing if i can get out of valentines day to go to the footy. if i book the restaurant for friday i'm going
> 
> hows yourself matey?



Doing well Sir,
Heading out on the road with Tony Jacklin's son for his first pro bid, we head to Bogota near the end of the month.
Nice I'll be gettin double pay for a few weeks I hope. All expenses paid and I do love the night life in latin America the ladies are very Kind..LOL.

When ya comin back to see me Gov????


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2013)

Mrs D last night..."we are not doing valentine right?" 
Me: "too fucking right love, load of commercial bullshit" (you gotta love South African women, down to earth mofo's, lol)


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 12, 2013)

I guess dst is one lucky bastard i am not quite so lucky


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2013)

i told my pal this morning the wise man gets his valentines stuff early, to which my pal says the really wise man tells hif gf well in advance what a load of crap it is and won;t be bothering. 

I replied the really wise man probably won't be getting laid on thursday.


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 12, 2013)

Ok don as i said here is where im at with the little galsstarted on 1-23-13stinky fingereztop shotupskirt shotstinky fingerez 2 started 1-26-13few deformed leaves but great side limbs
BOW CHICKA BOW WOW


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 12, 2013)

top shot stinky fingerez


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 12, 2013)

pure ak 1-26-13upskirt pure ak bow chicka bow wowView attachment 2521918top shot


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 12, 2013)

I also have an auto anethesia i will post i just replanted and put outside in 3 gallon pot


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 12, 2013)

Tell me what you think of the little princesses mr. Don


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 12, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing how big i can get the one outside


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 12, 2013)

Stinky fingerez and friends 

THAT IS THE NAME I PUT AS MY JOURNAL I JUST DONT KNOW HOW TO ATTACH IT TO MY POSTS


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2013)

evening PF, them gals look just swell to me man! first top shot of the smelly fingerz1 looks lil pale maybe could need a little more N. stout things they are, look a bit more on the indica side than i've seen as yet.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2013)

i think i've just seen a thrip float past the tv  or i've finally lost it. missus will go spare if those fuckers get into the houseplants


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 12, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i think i've just seen a thrip float past the tv  or i've finally lost it. missus will go spare if those fuckers get into the houseplants


gawd i feel ya... damn thrips wont leave my f'n bubba alone for some reason. ive got them off of everything else for the most part...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2013)

man i know, some stuff they go nuts for and others they don't bother with?! fussy eating fuckers. worse than mites for sure.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh man, you still fighting they wee critters! Im sure mines all gone for now, just a shame i fried all my plants in process by what i think was spraying them with light on. It was the P.V+ i used and have before with no prob's, but the new bulb and me giving them a heavy hit prob didnt help.
Good new's is all plants have boosted back and are looking nice n healthy again.

Ive been meaning to do some veg. snap's, i didnt get the chance to show this Pineapple clone ive got growing last time, and its imo up there with the others i have and going to hold it just as tight. I'll fire one with the DOG for ya gadgie


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2013)

will depend on whether my wife is actually at home or not, lol.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> I replied the really wise man probably won't be getting laid on thursday.


say's he, the man who is trying to get out of it and go to the Footy, lmao.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2013)

touche' and lol. my lass has got so much work on i have to book a time in to see her and to confound matters the decorators are in. whats a man to do!?

booked to a nice seafood place on friday. lobster frites 

F U mother nature


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2013)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Oh man, you still fighting they wee critters! Im sure mines all gone for now, just a shame i fried all my plants in process by what i think was spraying them with light on. It was the P.V+ i used and have before with no prob's, but the new bulb and me giving them a heavy hit prob didnt help.
> Good new's is all plants have boosted back and are looking nice n healthy again.
> 
> Ive been meaning to do some veg. snap's, i didnt get the chance to show this Pineapple clone ive got growing last time, and its imo up there with the others i have and going to hold it just as tight. I'll fire one with the DOG for ya gadgie


Fighting them fuck me i've been taking it to them lad. the two bug sprays i've tried have slowed them doon but not finished them off, i need an end game move. should be here any day hopefully. though i'm a little feared the fertilome is a pytherin based bugspray which is what i've been using, i think these critters are getting a taste for the stuff. 

i spray the plants down til their sopping, they burrow into the coco to hide. i thought about watering them with the spray mix though it'll probably be too much for the roots to take. 

been looking forward to seeing this cindy cross you've been talking about for a while. if it sticks in a garden t's got to be worth a punt.


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2013)

Damn and blast, stay away from the Oysters then! unless you are cool with having strawberry sauce on yer ice cream, lol.

EDIT, or is it Raspberry they sell on the floats?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2013)

and  again.

Oysters are nasty fucking things. sea snot of the largest caliber.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> Doing well Sir,
> Heading out on the road with Tony Jacklin's son for his first pro bid, we head to Bogota near the end of the month.
> Nice I'll be gettin double pay for a few weeks I hope. All expenses paid and I do love the night life in latin America the ladies are very Kind..LOL.
> When ya comin back to see me Gov????


oops, missed this one. all expenses paid bogota trip to play golf. i've said it before but i'll say it again, you got the life buddy!

i'd come back tomorrow if i could man. was a pleasure to spend some time with ya man, i just wish it could have been longer. 

hope jacklin jr does great man.


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 13, 2013)

has anyone taken a plant outta soil and put into a hydro or waterfarm i saw an article that said to wash the roots clean and you can do it but im a little scared i dont wanna hurt my girlz


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 13, 2013)

i ordered some new auto flower plants for a run outside while my other plants are going to take some time i think i can do two runs with the autos in the mean time and get some different strains in the bottles for my personal. i want to get to the point that i have ten to pick from when i want to get baked


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2013)

It's been done for sure, there's bound to be a bit of stress but they should bounce back fine man. 

I work towards the same goal for xmas time, i like to have a good selection of everything i've done all year to pick from.


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 13, 2013)

great minds think alike this stinky fingerez looks like its gonna be a beast. im thinking about making ghetto air pot from sterlite 10 gallon container drilling small holes all over the container see if i can make a godzilla bush im gonna have to act fast cause i am gonna replant on fridayView attachment 2523512 10 gallon outside 

smaller baby in the waterfarm


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 13, 2013)

what is the average yeild you got outta this don


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 13, 2013)

i meant outta the stinky fingerez


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2013)

i've not run it myself personally but the cut i got was from a fairly large yielding mother, it was 11 weeks flower and vegged to a decent size before flip. i'll get the guy to post some pics. it's there in the uk thread but where i don't know. the search feature sucks balls


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 13, 2013)

thats cool i was curious.cause im gonna put the one outside in a big bin 10gal and see what monstrosity i can come up with so i can say  "ITS ALIVE"


----------



## delvite (Feb 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> and  again.
> 
> Oysters are nasty fucking things. sea snot of the largest caliber.


haha that they are m8..............................
[video=youtube;p-2isH-SgHA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-2isH-SgHA[/video]
................................the bean dont lie


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2013)

I find Oysters not too bad, but I don't get why everyone gets such a hard-on over them, lol. Nice fresh taste of the sea down yer gullet, lekker soos n krekker


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2013)

hard on for them lol boom boom. for me it's cos they're filter feeders. anything that filters generally tastes like crap imo.

after all the talk of valentines, the missus said last night so are we doing cards and stuff thurs or friday when we go out for the meal, basically translates to shit i've not wrote the card out. ( i hadn't either lol ).

some cow off my birds uni course who i'd met once was proper putting me down yesterday. saying allsorts like yeah i bet don's not into it, doesn't look the romantic type, I mean he's a nice lad n that but just..... blah blah backtracking bullshit blah ?!!? missus defended the honour saying i write her poems and do loads of romantic stuff. (yeah i know i'm a git big soft shite). judgemental biatch then went on to say her bloke wasn't doing anything for her for valentines. lolziez...


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2013)

dry slap required for that stoopid moo! sounds like she is butt hurt to me. 

Quick hug, happy valentines, then off to work the Mrs went....she said, "it's going to be a long day" so who knows if I'll even see her tonight.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2013)

oh believe she'll be getting the sean connery next time we meet. (remember gents, only with an open hand!) 

i just got a happy valentines as she shot out the door. it is a load of bollocks.

still at least we're away out for a slap up dinner on friday.


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2013)

haha, The Connery slap.

enjoy the dinner sir!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2013)

pretty sure i will. the masterplan's coming together nicely. gaffers getting the footy tickets this afternoon after he's been to the restaurant i'm going to tomorrow night. 

for when you HAVE to have the last word  
[video=youtube_share;mzXkbJwrN38]http://youtu.be/mzXkbJwrN38[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;hfe1yLsmnUM]http://youtu.be/hfe1yLsmnUM[/video]

what you reckon to these dog's then D?



def a good stretch to them, they've at least doubled and then some


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2013)

they look a bit more like mine, (i.e they have a bit of a sativa look about them). But perhaps even more on the sat side with those pinnate shaped leaves. Hows the smell?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2013)

haven't really got up close to them since they started throwing hairs. i'll have a nosey later. been too busy trying to eradicate the winged foe. 

spluffed it with smelly cherry for the crack


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 14, 2013)

some nice looking fan leafs there don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2013)

ta man. nice to see the lack of bite marks and silver trails from the thrips. i've def got them on the backfoot.


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 14, 2013)

those plants are looking right and looking delicious


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2013)

cheers PF, still a long way to go yet. i didn't get round to up canning them. got the pots but it's going to be a messy job


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey PF, If you want to check out the 3 pheno's yorkshireman grew out a while back:

https://www.rollitup.org/search.php?searchid=23616890


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2013)

Fuck a bitch talkin shit. Loving the track you posted donny. You needs to post more music... it's where I find new stuff.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2013)

just so long as it's not industrial hardcore eh lol...

man's not even signed to a label !? wtf 

i just post tunes n new artists as i find and hear em jig.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2013)

old now but a goodie to me

[video=youtube_share;i6gHLHbYVeA]http://youtu.be/i6gHLHbYVeA[/video]


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 14, 2013)

no sweet and sour picsdon?


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 14, 2013)

thanks for the link i wanna see what im up against


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 14, 2013)

awe shucks it says link not found don but thanks for trying to help me


----------



## gargantuanganja (Feb 14, 2013)

PITTSBURGHFAN said:


> awe shucks it says link not found don but thanks for trying to help me


Dude, you're everywhere. I swear, every friend and thread I find on here, I find you. It must be fate. Be my valentine?

DONNNN!!!! I'm so glad you're still here! I can't believe I didn't think to find you when I first started again, but now that I've found my grow idol, all is well. Plz plz plz sub to my signature. I've got some GGG - Colombian Gold that's outta control and I have many ?'s for ya. As usual, your ladies are fkin phenomenal. I'll be around for z show!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2013)

no sweet n sour in flower yet drg, few veg shots a page or so back 

PF i'll post the pics a bit later when at my pc. or if you go to the general marijuana growing sub forum and use the search button to the right on the blue bar n just put smelly fingerez in, should bring up every post.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2013)

gargantuanganja said:


> Dude, you're everywhere. I swear, every friend and thread I find on here, I find you. It must be fate. Be my valentine?
> 
> DONNNN!!!! I'm so glad you're still here! I can't believe I didn't think to find you when I first started again, but now that I've found my grow idol, all is well. Plz plz plz sub to my signature. I've got some GGG - Colombian Gold that's outta control and I have many ?'s for ya. As usual, your ladies are fkin phenomenal. I'll be around for z show!


Hahaha good to see you too man, ill sub up fo sho. 

my gf is my Valentine tho man! LOL 

ill answer if I can bro sure. My Columbian blacks were total rubbish, one terrible in structure the other went banana city at like 3 months flower


----------



## gargantuanganja (Feb 14, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Hahaha good to see you too man, ill sub up fo sho.
> 
> my gf is my Valentine tho man! LOL


Haha, I meant PITTSBURGHFAN. I just can't seem to get away from that nigga, but Happy Valentine's Day! I need some pussy. It's been almost 8 fkin months!!! I'm proud of myself for pulling that off, but I think it's about time.




Don Gin and Ton said:


> ill answer if I can bro sure. My Columbian blacks were total rubbish, one terrible in structure the other went banana city at like 3 months flower


WTF? I reallllllly hope these don't go banana city on me & what exactly do you mean by that? Did they herm?


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 14, 2013)

gargantuanganja said:


> Dude, you're everywhere. I swear, every friend and thread I find on here, I find you. It must be fate. Be my valentine?
> 
> DONNNN!!!! I'm so glad you're still here! I can't believe I didn't think to find you when I first started again, but now that I've found my grow idol, all is well. Plz plz plz sub to my signature. I've got some GGG - Colombian Gold that's outta control and I have many ?'s for ya. As usual, your ladies are fkin phenomenal. I'll be around for z show!


lol i am everywhere and yet nowhere i am like the hole in a doughnut necessary but invisible i am everyones valentine.I will look forward to finding those pics don thanks..your the man broski


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2013)

gargantuanganja said:


> WTF? I reallllllly hope these don't go banana city on me & what exactly do you mean by that? Did they herm?


Yup sadly I am talking hermi, and badly, like every little budsite. I was gutted, I pulled the non herm one because its structure was really shit and growth was minimal. 3 months wasted not to mention what could've been using the light/space.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2013)

Hitting the gym before work and not going to the pub after.


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2013)

Already done the gym....but no pub after work, wtf man!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2013)

life change bru. inspired by my mate and partner in crime fat dave. who now has the moniker 'notso' he shifted 2 n a half stone recently so me n the other best man decided to get fit. were going on a group holiday in the summer and i aint being the blimp on the end!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2013)

pics of the smelly fingerez for ya PF:

View attachment 2525750View attachment 2525751View attachment 2525752View attachment 2525753View attachment 2525754


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2013)

making some hash this weekend got a freezer draw full of sugar trim from the last few grows, allsorts of strains to go into it. should be a very mixed up buzz.


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2013)

am the same lad, need to get rid of some of mine, just added another bag to the box. My spare freezer is officially packed to the brim. Been too busy using bud to make hash, lol...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2013)

hahaha whats the best for getting shot to coffee shops? i read some crazy prices for the full melt and extract stuff. if your sitting on stuff lol 

i just got a call off my pal, says he was sposed to keep an oz of the last of my lot to him for his mate, just come off the rig for his leave. he's smoked all but 11g of it ffs and it's paid for lol. he's wanting all the hash. i don't think so....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2013)

stoned friday chillout music anyone?

[video=youtube_share;SPuv6QE28yc]http://youtu.be/SPuv6QE28yc[/video]

excellent album Deadringer


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;JMdaW-sZEsg]http://youtu.be/JMdaW-sZEsg[/video]


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> pics of the smelly fingerez for ya PF:
> 
> View attachment 2525750View attachment 2525751View attachment 2525752View attachment 2525753View attachment 2525754


i hope i get something close to that and will be extatic thanks again don im drooling now


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2013)

they'll take most things to be honest. But you'll get top $ for full melt naturally. I smoke all my hash myself though, lol.

i had a smoke of some Silver Bubble icolator and it was rock solid, like a bit of rocky, but smoked nice, great taste. No melt on it though. Not even sure how much it was being sold for. But normally 30 upwards a gram. Anything up to 100plus euro a gram has been heard of.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha whats the best for getting shot to coffee shops? i read some crazy prices for the full melt and extract stuff. if your sitting on stuff lol
> 
> i just got a call off my pal, says he was sposed to keep an oz of the last of my lot to him for his mate, just come off the rig for his leave. he's smoked all but 11g of it ffs and it's paid for lol. he's wanting all the hash. i don't think so....


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 15, 2013)

That is alot of dough for something you can make and it sounds like you have a pretty good idea of whats what. I love to smoke me some hash


----------



## Ganjagreat91 (Feb 15, 2013)

Nice gro I invite u guys to check out my grow journal My 2000W Variety pack


----------



## Ganjagreat91 (Feb 15, 2013)

Nice gro I invite u guys to check out my grow journal My 2000W Variety pack https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/624961-my-2000w-variety-pack.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2013)

DST said:


> they'll take most things to be honest. But you'll get top $ for full melt naturally. I smoke all my hash myself though, lol.
> 
> i had a smoke of some Silver Bubble icolator and it was rock solid, like a bit of rocky, but smoked nice, great taste. No melt on it though. Not even sure how much it was being sold for. But normally 30 upwards a gram. Anything up to 100plus euro a gram has been heard of.


that's crazy talk, a hundred euro a gram  odd for isolator to be rock hard, unless it's been compressed i spose.


Ganjagreat91 said:


> Nice gro I invite u guys to check out my grow journal My 2000W Variety pack https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/624961-my-2000w-variety-pack.html


now with added linkage lol. cheers will do.


PITTSBURGHFAN said:


> That is alot of dough for something you can make and it sounds like you have a pretty good idea of whats what. I love to smoke me some hash


ya damn right it is. i normally get 25quid a gram but i think it may be 30 this time. I've smoked D's hash and erl and it aint for no green horns. 




on a side not my brain finally turned a cog on the thrips thing. I've got a bloody ozone generator just sitting there. that in high dose will kill most things. I've set it away with some clones I'm sorting a mate out with in an isolated box, sealed shut. see how the thrips like them apples.


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2013)

Good luck with the ozone Gen. I guess with high C02 killing a lot of pests then the ozone may do the trick lad. Just dinny do yerself harm eh!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2013)

The boss gave me the evil eye, but what else is new eh


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2013)

Good munch up last night geez?


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 16, 2013)

Morning All,

I have also heard of 80 USD per gram of BHO oil here in the states. Thats fukin crazy.

I miss ya donnie lad! Wish you were here today I'm taking down some Ice Cream. First take down


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2013)

DST said:


> Good munch up last night geez?


oh yeah! missus went for the bream and fresh veg, i went for lobster and frites ( carb day woohooo  ) and we both had creme brulee to finish. coffee for the lady and a double remy for me. made orange and raspberry bellini's when we got in and the rest i cannot speak of 



sorry for the dark pic, i didn't feel like announcing to the restaurant how chuffed i was to be scranning lobster lol. i absolutely love lobster it's the shiznit, king of the (edible) ocean... 


Hemlock said:


> Morning All,
> I have also heard of 80 USD per gram of BHO oil here in the states. Thats fukin crazy.
> I miss ya donnie lad! Wish you were here today I'm taking down some Ice Cream. First take down


good afternoon hemlock sir. 

80$ is like £51 ish. if folks will pay it though. it's like the boys in the uk thread talk about £300 and up at the top end for good grade!?!? blows my mind. when you think all told nutes and leccy and if your really working it out the time in labour is still probably £30-40 per oz. god help us if the uk gov wake up and realise the trick their missing.

man i wish we could have spent a couple of days shooting the shit and taking in the sites. nothing beats going round a new place with a local imo. i'd be back tomorrow if i could man. life gets in the way far too much.

always great trying a new strains for th first time. what's ice cream like? genetics?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2013)

i think the uploaders having a wobbler 

I'm having a real productive saturday. gym again this morning, cracked on and got the 3 flowering plants upcanned from 6L airpots to 10's did some pruning/lollipopping/supercropping. cleaned the tent out and am currently ozoning the fuck out of the vegging girls muahahaaaaaaa. if succesfull i think i'll knock the fan off and ozone the big tent too, though i've had the doors open and only seen 1 adult fly today. they are deffo nearly done in.

mates on the way over to make some bubble with me. after that i think a few blues n bongs and a film on the goggle box til snatch o the day later. 

DOG 3 & 5. the clones didn't really go well so i've only got number 3 ( smaller of the two ) but the both smell exactly the same, full on rubber.


hope your all having a good weekend.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2013)

forgot to upload the smelly fingerez for the life of me I can't remember the date i started her though?!



not quite as manicured and manipulated, this is the momma i too the snips from. lovely musky smell coming off her at the moment.


----------



## rasclot (Feb 16, 2013)

Lookin pukka mate ain't been around much misses is in labour as I'm typin away horrible seein her in pain n can't do nothin but it'll b all worth it in the end hope ur well mate ras


----------



## mr west (Feb 16, 2013)

rasclot said:


> Lookin pukka mate ain't been around much misses is in labour as I'm typin away horrible seein her in pain n can't do nothin but it'll b all worth it in the end hope ur well mate ras


good luck to the mrs ras mate and hold tight >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Hatty was born on a sun morning lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Feb 16, 2013)

Alrite don, sorry about emailing u the other day then not replying. I've forgot my password for that account lol. Can u pm me your email addy plz mate. Btw that smelly fingerz looks fucking delicious mate, beutiful color.


----------



## rasclot (Feb 16, 2013)

mr west said:


> good luck to the mrs ras mate and hold tight >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Hatty was born on a sun morning lol


Thanx mate 5 mins between contractions n countin lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 16, 2013)

rasclot said:


> Thanx mate 5 mins between contractions n countin lol


on the last stretch now mate, u gonna cut the cord?


----------



## rasclot (Feb 16, 2013)

Don't know wot I'm gonna do mate at the hospital now looks like its gonna b a long night! Propa lookin forward to meeting her now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2013)

ah man i'd be in bits. this your first rasc? either way, all the best to your lass n the new bairn lad! 

i've been making hash. looks like a canny chunk.



I've squished it flat and then cut it into slithers for a change, see how dry they are the morow, might think about rubbing them up them.


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 16, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> oh yeah! missus went for the bream and fresh veg, i went for lobster and frites ( carb day woohooo  ) and we both had creme brulee to finish. coffee for the lady and a double remy for me. made orange and raspberry bellini's when we got in and the rest i cannot speak of
> 
> View attachment 2527662
> 
> ...



You know Don I dont know and Paradise won/'t say what the genes are. But this from there web site

Ice Cream expresses a diversity of phenotypes, all of them producing a good, tasty smoke. The common theme is extreme rapid growth and vitality, with healthy large dark green leaves and profuse resin production. Another common theme is a smooth, creamy taste that reminds of ice cream. All Ice Cream plants give out copious amounts of trichomes, sometimes exhibiting an extremely tight formation of army-style rows of large resin heads. Ice Cream is good as a sea of green or a multi-branch plant. Ice Creams response tendencies are sports car like, its the Ferrari among the plants. The buds themselves are white and frosty, with a hint of vanilla. The smoke is smooth, with faint undertones of skunk and pine. For both gardeners and tokers, Ice Cream offers vigor and diversity under a smooth vanilla coating. * Winner 2nd prize Highlife Cup 2008 (catetory hydro) * Winner 3th prize Highlife cup 2009 (category Bio)

[h=2]Characteristics[/h]
*Type*: Indica/Sativa (60/40)
*Flowering time*: 55-60 days indoors. Outdoors, early October (n.L.)
*Yield*: 500 grams per m2 indoors. Outdoors 500+ grams per plant
*Environment*: Indoors. Outdoors between 50º n.L. and 50º s.L..
*Effect /Buzz*: Trippy, equal head and body 
*Smell/Taste*: Creamy vanilla with undertones of skunk and pine 
*THC*: 15-18%




I also took down my breeding project.
Vortex was the father here are the mothers
Blue Dream
Sour Desiel 2
Sensi Star
Caliband
Critical Kush

Anything ya like let me know


CONGRATS Ras!!! God Bless Mate


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 16, 2013)

Found it Ice Cream 

*Ice Cream Genetics*: [*Ingemar's White Widow* x *Bubblegum*]


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i think the uploaders having a wobbler
> 
> I'm having a real productive saturday. gym again this morning, cracked on and got the 3 flowering plants upcanned from 6L airpots to 10's did some pruning/lollipopping/supercropping. cleaned the tent out and am currently ozoning the fuck out of the vegging girls muahahaaaaaaa. if succesfull i think i'll knock the fan off and ozone the big tent too, though i've had the doors open and only seen 1 adult fly today. they are deffo nearly done in.
> 
> ...





Don Gin and Ton said:


> forgot to upload the smelly fingerez for the life of me I can't remember the date i started her though?!
> 
> View attachment 2527694
> 
> not quite as manicured and manipulated, this is the momma i too the snips from. lovely musky smell coming off her at the moment.


Thought I was at home then with the airpots an the pro lol lookin very tidy mate, you always go 6ltr to 10ltr? Get ya sen a 1ltr to try out for veg mate lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2013)

morning geezer, i usually only ever flower in 6L max normally 3.5 little square tubs. i'm trying to up my yield a bit. see what comes. 

for veg i need square pots for the space or i'd only get 2/3 of the numbers in lol. i was tempted when i saw then though.. also, i ordered a set of 10L's and only got 5 pots I was like wtf then i checked and it does say only 5 in the pack. was miffed. 

I normally like to give the plants a couple of weeks in their new larger homes before i flip but there's nee chance i'll get the plant and airpot for a 10L in the veg space lol. in future if these work out i'll just go from 3.5 to 10.

shish run has turned out belter. biggest end result I've had yet. 34 grams and losing a little with the moisture i'm expecting to hit 32 fully dry. the missus was like 'ooooh we can get the deposit down on the holiday!!!!' 

fuckin steady on petlamb i've not even tasted it yet never mind flogged the fucking stuff.


----------



## iiKode (Feb 17, 2013)

good stuff don, how much you pushin for a q?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2013)

it's going at 25 a gram down the line. no bulk disco lol. funnily enough the lad who said aye i'll have it all changed his tune to i'll have a half when i said its 25's lol. i'm sure he'll be back for the rest and i'm sure he'll be putting a bit on himself.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 17, 2013)

Holy moly nice haul that mate what we got chucked in that? Looks fuckin splendid...

Them 1ltrs are tiny m8 no bigger then a pot noodle lol can ram 6 of um in a 12" round saucer and the amount of roots you get from a 2 week veg in um is crazy but you do need to give um another week or 2 when potted up to fill the bigger pot so starting in a 3 would probs be best with a short veg.

Good luck with those thrips seems like months you've had um now mate...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> Found it Ice Cream
> 
> *Ice Cream Genetics*: [*Ingemar's White Widow* x *Bubblegum*]


man i hate when seed companies do that but i guess it's their only way of not having the genetics ripped off but then again there's always folks doing f2's of every seedbanks stuff lol. it's hardly anyone's genetics really, just annoying.

sounds canny, ingemar s a good breeder. i wonder if it's serious seeds bubblegum. i loved that strain. was so stinky and fruity. 

well off for a sunday carvery with the fam.

laters all


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 17, 2013)

That bubble looks the business don. I've about a half o of it lying here but I'm not fussed on it, wish someone would take it off my hands at 25 a gram, the problem is no cunt over here would even know what the fuck it was lol


----------



## Bonequicha (Feb 17, 2013)

DPQ is good


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2013)

watered down with querkle, like watering down beer with cider lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Holy moly nice haul that mate what we got chucked in that? Looks fuckin splendid...
> Them 1ltrs are tiny m8 no bigger then a pot noodle lol can ram 6 of um in a 12" round saucer and the amount of roots you get from a 2 week veg in um is crazy but you do need to give um another week or 2 when potted up to fill the bigger pot so starting in a 3 would probs be best with a short veg.
> Good luck with those thrips seems like months you've had um now mate...


feels like years trust me!

as for whats in that hash, erm yeah... the trim off the last bunch of 2 tokes, livers lean and the others, the sativa fluff, bit of cheese and that's as far back as i can remember maybe a couple of other things i dunno. all micron sizes in one all varieties in one. double mashup. it is quite hard now it's dried and not rubbed, it does bubble a bit but does leave a bit of whit ash. still probably the best being sold for a damn way.

so and here's the questions for me. if i did switch to 1L airpots to start them off in, i'm wondering how much more beneficial it would be to move to them to a 3L airpot over a square one. i can see much more advantage in a bigger end pot than smaller if you get me!? i dunno i'm baked. just test driven it after getting shot of the visitors 



Mastergrow said:


> That bubble looks the business don. I've about a half o of it lying here but I'm not fussed on it, wish someone would take it off my hands at 25 a gram, the problem is no cunt over here would even know what the fuck it was lol


man i'm not too bothered by it either i much prefer herb to hash for the most part. i like weed that i can enjoy but not be unable to function so hash and concentrates are usually way too much for me to handle.

where's over here roughly? forgive me my memory is shot. i'm sure there'd be plenty of takers for a decent chunk of bubble in the uk thread.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2013)

mr west said:


> watered down with querkle, like watering down beer with cider lol


love me a pint of snakebite


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> feels like years trust me!
> 
> as for whats in that hash, erm yeah... the trim off the last bunch of 2 tokes, livers lean and the others, the sativa fluff, bit of cheese and that's as far back as i can remember maybe a couple of other things i dunno. all micron sizes in one all varieties in one. double mashup. it is quite hard now it's dried and not rubbed, it does bubble a bit but does leave a bit of whit ash. still probably the best being sold for a damn way.
> 
> ...


I like a bit of yellow pollen when can get it, I do like my hash but just not fussed on bubble. I'm lovin this psychosis, fuckin tasty. There's a m8 I reckon would swap some weed for the hash so probly just hold on to it for that, or its nice to have a blast of it now and again. Aye, over here..n.ireland


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2013)

Id smoke hash all the time if i could lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2013)

ah man i got some of that psycho shish from another lad on here  soooo nice. honestly, i've missed that cut. I've got the cheese and i flowered it once and just checked it in the veg, i've pruned it twice now and not bothered taking cuts. i'm just going to veg it into a bush and flower it and have done. the psycho is going to be around for a long time. 

i hear fucking mad prices in ireland for green. 350 euros though you'll not get euro up north.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2013)

mr west said:


> Id smoke hash all the time if i could lol.


you're a right fiend fred lad! you'd probably keel over if you took a tolerance break. like gazza off the drink. lol


----------



## Mastergrow (Feb 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ah man i got some of that psycho shish from another lad on here  soooo nice. honestly, i've missed that cut. I've got the cheese and i flowered it once and just checked it in the veg, i've pruned it twice now and not bothered taking cuts. i'm just going to veg it into a bush and flower it and have done. the psycho is going to be around for a long time.
> 
> i hear fucking mad prices in ireland for green. 350 euros though you'll not get euro up north.


Yeah m8 I'm holdin on to that psycho too. Yeah no euro here thank fuck, couldn't get an o for less than 250 here but normally 300, sometimes more lol, shit for some good for others


----------



## Bonequicha (Feb 17, 2013)

no its more like buying bud light and budweiser and pouring them into the same glass and calling it sam adams, when you couldve just bought budweiser in the first place, im not saying that all strains dont have a place but this has been done before its just and itermedian to an intermedian


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2013)

And you use Budweiser as an example, lmfao.


----------



## mr west (Feb 18, 2013)

It was a selection to make the whole greater in sense its our version. Bringing quality at a price that dont get the girlfriend moaning.


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 18, 2013)

what page is the sweet an sour on bud?


----------



## ghb (Feb 18, 2013)

the trolls always find don's threads, why is that?


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 18, 2013)

me a troll ghb?


----------



## ghb (Feb 18, 2013)

no, you grow weed i can see that. don't be so para eh, i was talking about that bonequicha guy and the general trolls who post on dons threads once a month since 2009


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm overdue eh, least he's not saying I should get a fan.

If you want urkle, buy urkle. If you want a different expression of the querkle mixed in with deep purple buy DPQ. or don't bother. Simple really.

shish bong for breaky and a few blues. Love half term me


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 18, 2013)

wish i had a few blues lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2013)

Got a hundred last week and 10 tamazepam only 60 bones man.. I've had a lovely weekend lol


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2013)

People just feel the need to put their view out cause they can, even when it's absolutely not constructive at all. The joys of the internet.


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 18, 2013)

whos got the fan??????LOL


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2013)

not Don, he doesn't use em, lol...


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 18, 2013)

DST said:


> not Don, he doesn't use em, lol...



LOLOLOLOLOLOL fukin Don and the Fan....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2013)

neee fan, plenty of fannies about tho


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> neee fan, plenty of fannies about tho


Don mate how tricks Brother. Fukin cold there is it? 
Fukin cold here today. I think I'll be wearing long trousers. 
Well off to the shop, you know where it is Don. With this chilly weather got all the light on in the big room.
10,000 watts of HPS sex appeal!LOL
And what kinda pills did ye get


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2013)

hahah hold the phone, long trousers lmao

hem buddy to us locals it's just a normal spring/winter. 4c is fine to live with, the windchill is a bit harsh but we've had it no where near as bad as last winter. 

10 thousand watts. [email protected] ell man. king king sized nuts you got man. 

the pills are valiums and tamazepams, just nice to have a couple and have a lazy relaxing day in bed. only just got a tv in the bedroom after like 2 years without. it's weird going to bed to watch something lol.

hows you man, when's bogota


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 18, 2013)

valium is great for weekend slow shuffle. im jealous. i will be posting pics after the transplant and i finally found the threee dog x 2toke beans and they are germing now keep your fingerez crossed for me lol. hope everyone had a great weekend


----------



## freeman90 (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2013)

PITTSBURGHFAN said:


> valium is great for weekend slow shuffle. im jealous. i will be posting pics after the transplant and i finally found the threee dog x 2toke beans and they are germing now keep your fingerez crossed for me lol. hope everyone had a great weekend


yeah man, just enough to have a lazy hazy day lol. good luck with the dog pips man, i'm making another set at the moment, slightly different, in that it won't be two toke it'll be smelly cherry DOG. might as well i thought


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2013)

freeman90 said:


> View attachment 2530758View attachment 2530759View attachment 2530761View attachment 2530763


err hi welcome to my grow journal. your post is definitely the strangest off the cuff post for a newcomer to the journal  fair play sir.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 18, 2013)

absolutely first prize for most random introduction to a thread. 

cute kangaroo.


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2013)

i wonder if he/she is from Freemantle....


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 18, 2013)

freeman90 said:


> View attachment 2530758View attachment 2530759View attachment 2530761View attachment 2530763


i knew i wasnt dreamin those fukin dope smokin kangaroos came to my house smoked my shit ate my ganja and food shit on my floor and left. I will never invite them to dinner again thats for sure


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 18, 2013)

don gin and ton said:


> yeah man, just enough to have a lazy hazy day lol. Good luck with the dog pips man, i'm making another set at the moment, slightly different, in that it won't be two toke it'll be smelly cherry dog. Might as well i thought


that sounds pretty interesting don


----------



## Bonequicha (Feb 18, 2013)

that strain is useful


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 19, 2013)

Bonequicha said:


> a warning to all those who want to try breeders boutique DO NOT BUY THOSE SEEDS


and what seed company are you with? Have you grown or had a thorough testing of any of the Breeders Boutique wonderful selections? You're missing some prime genetics that are a worthy addition to any garden.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2013)

No more to this TGA fanboy/troll he's said his piece. 

If you don't like Breeders boutique fair enough. Now kindly go forth and multiply.


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2013)

You get to the gym last night then geez?


----------



## ghb (Feb 19, 2013)

gym eh?. keep it up don you'll be like stallone in no time.


----------



## rasclot (Feb 19, 2013)

Hey all mrs Ras had a baby at 7.55am on Monday mornin weighing in at 7lb 6 mother n daughter are fine I'm so happy cant believe I'm a dad it's crazy her name is Sienna ras


----------



## ghb (Feb 19, 2013)

congrats mate, seems to be a lot of little girls running around here lately.

slept much?


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2013)

Awesome mate, BIG CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!! now the fun begins.


rasclot said:


> Hey all mrs Ras had a baby at 7.55am on Monday mornin weighing in at 7lb 6 mother n daughter are fine I'm so happy cant believe I'm a dad it's crazy her name is Sienna ras


----------



## rasclot (Feb 19, 2013)

ghb said:


> congrats mate, seems to be a lot of little girls running around here lately.
> 
> slept much?


Thanx mate just had a 15 hour sleep was at the hospital for a 48 hour labour!! Got so much respect for women after watching that! Lol it was like the exorcism but with a nice ending lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 19, 2013)

congrats ras mate well done to mother and farther, the real fun starts now lol.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 19, 2013)

congratulations ras. u won't get another 15 hour sleep again for a while


----------



## rasclot (Feb 19, 2013)

Lil ganja princess said:


> congratulations ras. u won't get another 15 hour sleep again for a while


Thanx Lgp I'm lookin forward to it mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2013)

Made up for you n the new family Rasclot man. Bet you still bouncing off walls eh! 

Rasclina? Rascalette maybe lol just messin.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2013)

DST said:


> You get to the gym last night then geez?


Missus came in stressed bout uni, tears the lot. So no were going tonight. Gave me time to garden a bit. 


ghb said:


> gym eh?. keep it up don you'll be like stallone in no time.


Body shape's changing. Muscles feel tighter


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2013)

sounds like you pulled something, lol.


----------



## ghb (Feb 19, 2013)

i can hear the rocky music from here, you jogged up the steps at st james' yet? now that is a killer.
they have a basecamp halfway up, at least in the away end they do, prob got escalators for the home fans lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2013)

cheeky fuckers lol

i jog up the st james steps every time. i drink in black bull 500 dash to the steps then about 100 steps to get the seat for KO. i can do it in 3-4 mins at a push depends how full of beer I am and the others doing the same lol


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2013)

I can just imagine the whole pub empties at 14:56 with a mad dash to get to your seat, lol. I assume they don't sell beer at the ground? I had to laugh as they sell that 0% beer at the Ajax stadium. Went to see the celtic game there a good while ago and there was peeps getting real excited about how there was beer sold. I didn't have the heart to say it was non-alcoholic, the chops.


----------



## ghb (Feb 19, 2013)

the ale served at football grounds tends to be terrible so people prefer to go to the pub and drink, plus it's half the price.

i remember going to nuremburg a few years back, they were trying the same trick, charging 5 euros for half a litre of non alcaholic swill but they didn't tell you when you bought it.
10 mins before kick off there was an announcement on the tannoy " there is no alcahol served at this stadium we only sell non alcaholic beer" fake beer showers commenced.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2013)

they sell the worst pint in newcastle. they need ( by my guesstimate 30,000 ) pints to be served in a 15 minute window so it's gassed to fuck. tastes like soda stream beer. I take a hip flak or buy a bottle. 

there'd be a riot if they tried 0% beer in st james. they don;t serve beer at the european games. for fear of violence ffs. metalist kharkarov or wherever only brought 500 fans ffs. in a salute to the geordies they all took their tops off in the away stand for about 5 mins. we were creased.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2013)

i wouldn't eat anything from a football ground, my bird worked in st james on matchdays as a student, they marked a pie tray one week and it came back next week and the week after. and folks wonder why their pies are always thurmo nuclear. we use them as hand warmers not bait.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2013)

so in other news.....

the smelly cherry X larry OG / chem D / Sour D male looks like it has medium width fans so i'm hoping for a good expression of the parents. node spacing and branching look good and the smell off a rub of the stem is fuelly musky.



the smelly fingerez is plumping nicely. the spluffed bud has really taken. i dunno bout you lot but i do like looking at calyx's up the duff. 

non spluffedspluffed


Dog's are still stretching. slight burn to one of the colas so i've upped it, i only upped it a couple of days ago tho...


----------



## delvite (Feb 19, 2013)

gr8 growin owa lad, i try to limit the stretch with topping n such. you got some damn fine girls there man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2013)

i'm thinking i might LST them over and slow em down a bit. again.....

cheers Del man.

I was just looking at the next wave to go in this morning and thinking, I'd best get to taking some clones and potting up the mother i'm not going to keep. and a new bag of coco...

next round's due in 3 day away. there's going to be some interesting canopy management going on


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2013)

rasclot said:


> Thanx mate just had a 15 hour sleep was at the hospital for a 48 hour labour!! Got so much respect for women after watching that! Lol it was like the exorcism but with a nice ending lol



hahaha my pals missus just had one, said it was like shitting a pineapple


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2013)

you think you have all the time in the world and then, bam, the next round is due and you are looking at a shan veg area...know the feeling oh too well.

dog is def looking like the pheno i got. any nanners?


----------



## ghb (Feb 19, 2013)

what happened to the hst don of old? the dog stems are like steel so i suppose lst would make more sense. i need to get the dog back on, i miss her


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2013)

DST said:


> you think you have all the time in the world and then, bam, the next round is due and you are looking at a shan veg area...know the feeling oh too well.
> dog is def looking like the pheno i got. any nanners?


hahahah I know eh. lol I've got mothers in there to take cuts from. think i'll start the psycho breeding project soon, mother looks good to take a half dozen snips off. 

as for the dog's no sign of naners yet, i've lollipopped severely though and they are only a couple of weeks flower.


ghb said:


> what happened to the hst don of old? the dog stems are like steel so i suppose lst would make more sense. i need to get the dog back on, i miss her


hahaha these are from s33ds so the stems are well thick i'm frightened if i HST them they'll just snap. i'll see when the next lot go in. only 2 days away....

i'm going to untape the cooltube, as i noticed my pal hadn't cleaned it very well it's dusty as fook.


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 19, 2013)

they sweet and sour are looking smashing mate,hope i get a female


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 19, 2013)

those plants look good enough to eat mmmmm lone me some bud pics great job don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> they sweet and sour are looking smashing mate,hope i get a female


chuck some pics up then laddy! i know there's gold in them, i had some corking nugs off the originals or pre smelly cherry being added.... 

View attachment 2532503View attachment 2532504View attachment 2532505

one was super lemony (og leaner) the other was like fuel, petrol reek, i've not tried chem or sour D bu i'm guessing they leaned that way lol.


PITTSBURGHFAN said:


> those plants look good enough to eat mmmmm lone me some bud pics great job don


cheers PF, really hoping i can get some better weights out of this tent.


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 19, 2013)

im sure you will as of yet you have not ceased to amaze me yet bro i hope you double your yeild


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 19, 2013)

I had to come see this kangaroo myself,,, puts my donkey to shame 

All is looking great Don!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2013)

I still don't get either of them!?! Amusing but where will it end?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2013)

Literally looks like the budsites kicked up a gear overnight since the upcanning. Dogs are kicking on.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 19, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I still don't get either of them!?! Amusing but where will it end?



Its just my male disposal system lol They LOVE eating canna plants  who woulda thought?


Glad to here those budies are kicking it into high gear for you!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 20, 2013)

Lookin sweet Donny that stud is impressive an my dog bx1 is lookin simular to yours mate, I'm not seen any nuts on her yet when do they usually show? I'm day 39 of 12/12 today.....


----------



## DST (Feb 20, 2013)

The BX1's should not really show nuts but there was the odd one when I tested. I think you should be golden now Pukka.


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Good Morning Mr Don Gin and Ton,

Off to caddy for the young Mr Jacklin today. Do widh us Luck.

http://westfloridagolftour.com/


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 20, 2013)

as promised Don i transplanted into new homes for two and pics are here


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 20, 2013)

roots are looking good
smelly cherry undergrowth purple in the stems a bit
i almost f'd up and let her run outta water
new top growth for stinky fingerez
now in her new home five gallon bucket i use manure and sand violet potting soil top soil and perelite i added top soil cause the manure mix is strong


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2013)

hmmmm interesting, very indie dom looking leaves. probably leaning to the black rose side.

looking good bro.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> Good Morning Mr Don Gin and Ton,
> 
> Off to caddy for the young Mr Jacklin today. Do widh us Luck.
> 
> http://westfloridagolftour.com/


all the best Hem, 

caddy the shit out of Jacklin jnr's game brother! either way sounds like your going to have an absolute blast. take some pics for me man, i've always wanted to see more of latin america


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 20, 2013)

pure ak after transplant 
ak undergrowth looking good almost ready to take clones
3 gallon self watering planter cause it gets hot in texas in the summer and they can drink
all in all i think they look pretty good i am going to replant the other stinky fingerez in waterfarm try to do it tonight and take more pics


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2013)

excellent! Texas eh, think you'll get plenty sun out there lol. how do you combat the heat though? or is it your winter season over there?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 20, 2013)

Nah mate, texas is in the southern hemisphere.... it's summer right now. 

How's things? I like the idea of getting blasted after the gym.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 20, 2013)

i like getting blasted before the gym, biking, hiking, actually i like geting blasted all the time. i wonder if Hemlock is blasted at those fancy golf tourniments.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Nah mate, texas is in the southern hemisphere.... it's summer right now.
> How's things? I like the idea of getting blasted after the gym.


my geography is utter shite mate. getting ripped then ripped after it lol. it's good but i go to work after sometimes so being out my nut isn;t that good a plan lol. 


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i like getting blasted before the gym, biking, hiking, actually i like geting blasted all the time. i wonder if Hemlock is blasted at those fancy golf tourniments.


I'm sure hem has a sneaky one here and there hun. nice to see you around Doc. place has been a lot less colourful. i have a little toke before sometimes, just to kick my metabolism up the arse. if i have a big toke i don;t end up getting to the gym lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 20, 2013)

thanks donnie for the nice compliment. i dyed my hair black., nice to have a little time to come on to trollitup to check out my threads. . i get ripped before work all the time, its really the best way for me to deal with the stresss.i reamian confident and skilled .i could stick you with an 18 guage blindfolded. lol, i bet you have huge viens don you?lol
im so stoned on my casey jones right now mate listening to Kendrick lamar. what you up to these dayz?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2013)

hahahaha i have one huge vein lmao... rest are still under a layer of fat! i do'nt have those python arms like muscle heads have just yet lol.

the nurse stuck me for a blood test recently but couldn't get jack out of one arm. the other was pumping away happily. 

these days, not much just work gym going to the football games and trying to live clean ( and failing lol ) hows bout you? cactus land still all good? looks it usually, aint seen any pics lately though.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 20, 2013)

ive been working long hard stressful days. Hiked a amazing mountain sunday that really picked up my spirits about living here or being stuck here.
im going with my vibe, checkinout all my options and when the right oppotrunity comes my way im more then ready.
being paitient. i might have the prefect new grow hookup right around the corner. i know the landlord and it would be 100% cool. but it would be so fuckin crazy don, living out in nowheres ville in the middle of the desert where monsoon rivers run full force right infront of your doorstep. shit im from new jerzee, would have never imagined this one coming.lol.i miss the highwayz.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2013)

Embrace it Amber, you'll never know otherwise. and shit if it doesn't work out you can move, you've obv got skills so a new start isn't infeasible. ( you've just done it right!? )

i grew up in a mix of city and country at weekends. best of both. if you can find somewhere just out enough to be not bothered and close enough to do town stuff when you want your laughing


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 20, 2013)

it gets hot here but the humitiy level is fairly high and the plants seem to dig it as long as i get them out to get used to it early and i have to water them twice a day but they seem to aclimate to the heat well due to the high humidity and lots of love everyday.I hope the stinky fingerez will be a monster. I will post my pics of the waterfarm when i get the plant roots cleaned and put into her new home. I was supposed to do it yesterday and didnt have time but i need to act fast cause it is gonna get root bound


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 20, 2013)

The desert can be a lonely place. Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2013)

PITTSBURGHFAN said:


> it gets hot here but the humitiy level is fairly high and the plants seem to dig it as long as i get them out to get used to it early and i have to water them twice a day but they seem to aclimate to the heat well due to the high humidity and lots of love everyday.I hope the stinky fingerez will be a monster. I will post my pics of the waterfarm when i get the plant roots cleaned and put into her new home. I was supposed to do it yesterday and didnt have time but i need to act fast cause it is gonna get root bound


I'd probably veg it 5-6 weeks in doors first, before throwing her outdoors. i think i mentioned to you to keep an eye out for the odd banana. i'm using dutch master reverse and persevering. seeing yorkies end results made me think it's worth while the reverse and keeping an eye out.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks don and jig! have a wonderful day. i hope to catch up with you all again real soon. love, amber


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2013)

likewise ambz i'm going out for a couple of jars tonight nothing heavy just catching up with a couple of mates. i'd suggest pool but we're all hopeless at it lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 20, 2013)

Honestly if it were me and mine, I'd move to the middle of fucking nowhere. But only for a year or two. It would be an amazing adventure that you'd never really get to repeat again. Well you could, but probably wouldn't. But the thought of living with nothing around, no one, not even that much life is more than a bit spiritual. It could be like a year long meditation, or like a mystical journey into the mind and the desert. You could form connections with the sand and cacti no white person has ever made. You could probably hear the voices of the native americans that used to live where you are. I wouldn't do it forever, but a little while in nothing sounds like a special opportunity.

Just makes plans to move out before you even move in. So you can see a light at the end of the tunnel. 

The desert is a very special place. It may not be as friendly as other places, but it's much much much more magical.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2013)

i can imagine it now. I'd be living by candle light making moonshine and drinking out of jam jars within a month, shit i'm almost like that now. I used a 13 inch throwing knife instead of a tin opener for about 18 months. my lass couldn't open any tins without me though so we had to get one lol.


----------



## ghb (Feb 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm going out for a couple of jars tonight nothing heavy just catching up with a couple of mates.


come on mate......... if you dont post much tommorw we will know why lol.

have a good night don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2013)

Hahaha nah man ill be on the gin n slims or vodka. Pinch of mdma and a couple of blues. Quiet night at the local. Day off the gym tomorrow then back hard on Friday.


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 20, 2013)

i love the desert and it is agreat place to be able to listen to yourself and to mother earth sooo many people take for granted the opportunity to center themselves and step back and enjoy life maybe this is your chance to shine young lady i hope that the stars will show you a glimpse of greatness so that you can reach it. you seem to be an intelligent person that could prob use a break from all the assholes and get a chance to breathe. i wish the best for you jersey girl. btw you ever been to pittsburgh


----------



## ghb (Feb 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Hahaha nah man ill be on the gin n slims or vodka. Pinch of mdma and a couple of blues. Quiet night at the local. Day off the gym tomorrow then back hard on Friday.



a quiet night out in the north east must be different to pretty much every else i've ever been lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2013)

Trust me it usually is haha. Get Yaself to the toon its special


----------



## mr west (Feb 20, 2013)

The people defo are "Special"


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 20, 2013)

my most sativa lookin PK outta the 4 beans turned out to be a female, fucking awesome  its finally getting its vigor too, i dropped the poor girl right outta her container and beat her up pretty bad a couple weeks back. finally she forgave me, and while small, shes healthy again. still gotta veg it out and take clones tho. 
close ass nodes too, west was right on with that. heres some shitty pics of the little PK that could!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2013)

mr west said:


> The people defo are "Special"


aww you big softie  i didn't know you cared. 


smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> my most sativa lookin PK outta the 4 beans turned out to be a female, fucking awesome  its finally getting its vigor too, i dropped the poor girl right outta her container and beat her up pretty bad a couple weeks back. finally she forgave me, and while small, shes healthy again. still gotta veg it out and take clones tho.
> close ass nodes too, west was right on with that. heres some shitty pics of the little PK that could!
> View attachment 2534287View attachment 2534288View attachment 2534289


looks ace that smellslike, deffo going to be a winner. what's she smell like? foisty or sweet and citrusy?


which reminds me. Fred wha's happening with that lemon pledge cut? you've had it back donkeys now.


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice looking indeed Smellslike!, so it's not true what some people say about PK, lmfao.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2013)

that was just a 1 in 10 chance D lolz......


----------



## mr west (Feb 21, 2013)

well donny the cuts ready just need to lasoo that fairy and give her instructions ill try and catch her today


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2013)

belter matey! sorr, wasn't meaning to rush ya, just gently prodding you lol


last night ended in some madness. someone got bad touched or maybe not i can't remember the facts. and no i was not one of the parties involved thank fcuk.


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2013)

Bad touched?? wtf is that, being felt up in the bog or something?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 21, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what's she smell like? foisty or sweet and citrusy?


lmao not sure what foisty translates too... so far its a little bit citrus and a little bit earthy. earthy sativas usually rock ime, no idea why. not my fav flavor either, my casey j is super earthy outta my BROKEN volcano that keeps shocking the shit outta me.


----------



## mr west (Feb 21, 2013)

just coincidence that the roots were justa popping and it was time. I work best with a little prodding.


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 21, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i like getting blasted before the gym, biking, hiking, actually i like geting blasted all the time. i wonder if Hemlock is blasted at those fancy golf tourniments.



Oh Yeah. Its like watching caddshack..LOL.. I was burnin one on the golf course yesterday!!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2013)

DST said:


> Bad touched?? wtf is that, being felt up in the bog or something?


yeah but not in a good way. we've all adopted a no one can really remember approach so it's all good!


smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> lmao not sure what foisty translates too... so far its a little bit citrus and a little bit earthy. earthy sativas usually rock ime, no idea why. not my fav flavor either, my casey j is super earthy outta my BROKEN volcano that keeps shocking the shit outta me.


foisty or foosty if you speak jockanese smells a bit musky but more like sweaty gym bag. if you can smell citrus you may end up with the coveted lemon pledge pheno. or a mix in the middle. either way, take cuts! 


mr west said:


> just coincidence that the roots were justa popping and it was time. I work best with a little prodding.


don't we all bru


Hemlock said:


> Oh Yeah. Its like watching caddshack..LOL.. I was burnin one on the golf course yesterday!!!!!!


hahahah right on Hem.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2013)

thursday is the new friday. we did a straw poll in the office and no one wants to come in on friday! RESULT

[video=youtube_share;6_BGKyAKigs]http://youtu.be/6_BGKyAKigs[/video]

so in no particular order, my veg game as is...... cramped.


View attachment 2535419View attachment 2535420View attachment 2535421View attachment 2535418
second pic is the sweet n sour male. third is the smelly berries (livers x blueberry) back right one looks a real sturdy mofo. got a pre 98 bubba in there too. 4th pic is the psycho mother about to be butchered.


few dog shots, i think this is the non purple pheno i had first time round, silvery glistening buds ( OG leaning? guessing ).



The smelly fingerez is really kicking along. it's going to finish with huge colas.



the up the duff BX bit




and lastly!!! my Amaryllis is finally flowering  i love these bulbs. 




thanks for watching!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2013)

dog comparison shots

View attachment 2535431View attachment 2535432 originals:


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2013)

oh and i bought myself a new bowl for the bong.


----------



## mr west (Feb 21, 2013)

hope there's some one there to greet the hard working fairy tomoz


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2013)

I think they look more Sour Diesel leaning Don (probably from the Headband side). Well the leaf structure does (check Jigs Sour D's out - they have much thinner leaves). Plus the Sour D ones seem to stretch a bit more.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2013)

yeah i'll be popping into the office midday ish after the gym


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2013)

lots of BIG gym chat lad, lol......you gonna make it this time? hehehe.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2013)

DST said:


> I think they look more Sour Diesel leaning Don (probably from the Headband side). Well the leaf structure does (check Jigs Sour D's out - they have much thinner leaves). Plus the Sour D ones seem to stretch a bit more.



kool. i was smelling them this morning the rubbery smell is changing in one of them (the one the cutting didn't take of, typically) could be another reveg on the cards  its sweetening up a bit. another coupld of weeks i'll know better


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2013)

DST said:


> lots of BIG gym chat lad, lol......you gonna make it this time? hehehe.


hahahah you can mock all you like. i'm going 3 times a week. i went on my todd after the second night of tears from my lass. then the following morning. yesterday off and i'll be there again in the morning. i'm actually enjoying it. it's like my own personal minim rave for an hour. extra energy already.

paid the years membership so i'm fucking going.


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2013)

Good lad!!!! am only winding ye up.

I am on it every day now. Lunchtime training sesh for an hour....feels great having a bifter after that. In fact I think it's that time. Gonna try the Engineers Dream as I popped it into jars yesterday.


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 21, 2013)

some juicy pics up here today looking good enough to eat. i love the morning bud porn


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2013)

aye that post work out hit is a real wobbler. 

that ED did look lush man. 

so peeps i was thinking of the best way to start cuttings off for the DWC. i'm thinking a mini dwc basically i've got a baby airstone and pump. what if anything should i be putting in the water? can i just chuck a few drips of clonex in?


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 21, 2013)

it would probably bust out some badass roots quick if you did that


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2013)

PITTSBURGHFAN said:


> some juicy pics up here today looking good enough to eat. i love the morning bud porn



cheers PF, nice to have something to show off, it's been a while. 

hoping they don;t slow up too much when the next lot go in this weekend. those 3 have had 600w between them for a good while now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2013)

PITTSBURGHFAN said:


> it would probably bust out some badass roots quick if you did that


should be pretty easily achievable. project for the weekend.


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 21, 2013)

illl get the pics up of the sweet and sour when i re pot them a wee bit, lol lack of soil and funds,then flip today see if i get a fem out the 3


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2013)

likewise mate, i've got a load need potting and moving but i was out last night and the footies on at 6 being european tonight so it'll likely be friday/sat i'll get them upcanned and moved. 

i'm really interested to see if they add the pink colour like they have to the smelly fingerez but also retain the characteristics of the larry/chem and sour D


----------



## freeman90 (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah I got a male in the grow room, and since my Roo goes bonkers for the stuff, I thought I'd take a pic or two of him enjoying the buffet ha ha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2013)

i enjoyed the pics man, it was just so unnexpected. welcome to the journal freeman!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 21, 2013)

That dog does look a bit like my Sour D. Good eye mr dst.


----------



## rasclot (Feb 21, 2013)

Headband pheno dog mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2013)

Been a long time coming!!


----------



## mr west (Feb 21, 2013)

I have a dog that smells just like casey jones lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 22, 2013)

ok don just for yoy mate ill be lucky and get one fem?lol flipped yesterday


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 22, 2013)

2 are bushy one long thin?yours page they on don?


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 22, 2013)

mr west said:


> I have a dog that smells just like casey jones lol


hi mr west iv got me a wet dog that smells like one 2 lol morning banter got to love wake bake


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2013)

Morning Doc, they look champion, nice healthy n green, as for the shape of the leaves i'd say the fat ones will lean larry/chem D the thinner maybe /sour d and or smelly cherry. like i say this is the first time anyone's grown this out. so it's a mystery so far. should be interesting to compare, i'm potting up and flipping mine today.

when i do i'll take a complete photo set of them and the blokey one fir ya


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 22, 2013)

thinking of setting up the 400 at some point today,how old are yours and how many you got running


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2013)

not sure exactly to be honest 3 or 4 including the male i'll know better tonight, going to pot on and switch my veg stuff round, take some snips


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 22, 2013)

long do you wait till you see roots after cutting and do you put them in dark first for a day or 2


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 22, 2013)

good mornin don just was gonna tell ya im gonna clone the stinky fingerez and the ak probably on next friday i put them outdoor but they got slightly taller but the stinky fingerez is a beast strain the stem is thick as fuck and the leaf definition is rediculous with the purple in the stalk and it looks to be lovin the 5gallon pot i put it in. the pure ak should be ready to grow again they since the replant it seemed to be disoriented in the 3 1/2 gallon self feeder but seemed to be standing tall this morning i will post some pics monday. I am off to the Houston livestock and rodeomy friends have a cookteam in the cookoff so saturday is shot booze and free BBQ and tons of women i gotta girl but they are sure fun to look at


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2013)

depends on the strain some will be a week to show through the jiffy pots some near 2 some will look like they're just about to die and come back strong. 

my cloning,

get a pint of water and a bowl to soak the jiffies in.
take the snips off the plant at the usual 45% angle, straight into the pint of water.
give the jiffies a little squeeze to get rid of the excess water dip the clone in clonex and put it into the jiffy puck. 
snip long fan leaves if there are any at about half way. 
stick them in the heated prop with a wet teatowel under them.
i sometimes drip a litt clonex down the stem of the snip for good measure. 

close the prop airvents for the first 2 days then gradually open it a little way for a few days then a little more etc.

generally 10-14 days and your good


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2013)

PITTSBURGHFAN said:


> good mornin don just was gonna tell ya im gonna clone the stinky fingerez and the ak probably on next friday i put them outdoor but they got slightly taller but the stinky fingerez is a beast strain the stem is thick as fuck and the leaf definition is rediculous with the purple in the stalk and it looks to be lovin the 5gallon pot i put it in. the pure ak should be ready to grow again they since the replant it seemed to be disoriented in the 3 1/2 gallon self feeder but seemed to be standing tall this morning i will post some pics monday. I am off to the Houston livestock and rodeoView attachment 2536776View attachment 2536777View attachment 2536778View attachment 2536779View attachment 2536780my friends have a cookteam in the cookoff so saturday is shot booze and free BBQ and tons of women i gotta girl but they are sure fun to look at


sounds like a blast PF, there's no law against window shopping, just don;t get caught bro!


the smelly fingeresz will do real well outdoors in 5 gallon man. should finish huge. the growth rate in veg was pretty great. you starting them indoors first or straight outdoor?


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 22, 2013)

i vegged from 1-23 and 1-26 to tuesday they are about 7-8 in tall and the stinky fingerez seems to love the 5gal bucket and seemed to be standin tall today. i cant wait for the roots to hit the manure and sand the all that nute and space to grow it should be giant hopefully.


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 22, 2013)

oh yea i vegged them indoor btw and they are vegging now i get about 14-15 hrs of light and climbing every day so hopefully i will get a monster yield for personal smoke cause im greedy like that lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 23, 2013)

ye mate think there all taking but 1 ye ha,i was forgetting 1 bowl of water in the heated propagator lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 24, 2013)

DST said:


> The BX1's should not really show nuts but there was the odd one when I tested. I think you should be golden now Pukka.


Cheers mate, what was the average flower time on um? The 1 I got goin looks like it's gunna defo be 9+...it's a fuckin beauty tho and the smell pungent lol



Don Gin and Ton said:


> thursday is the new friday. we did a straw poll in the office and no one wants to come in on friday! RESULT
> 
> [video=youtube_share;6_BGKyAKigs]http://youtu.be/6_BGKyAKigs[/video]
> 
> ...


Nice them Donny boy.....how many dogs you got goin?......did you ever try any of that SF pheno off yorky mate? It's a real looker for sure and defo got the yield.....

Oh yeh did you get that psycho snip mate?......need to see the fairy for a couple me sen in a couple of week


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2013)

Pukka, for sure at least 9 weeks lad, and even 10+ if you get a more sat leaning one.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 24, 2013)

DST said:


> Pukka, for sure at least 9 weeks lad, and even 10+ if you get a more sat leaning one.


I think I may have a sat leaning pheno mate she's pretty lanky and slim leafs...what's the smoke like on the sat phenos?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 24, 2013)

I guess the boys haven't forgotten losing to southampton at their place. 4 goals any way you can take em huh?

Did you ever come look at the pics I posted for you? If you wait they'll get burried again, or you just want them posted here to save the effort?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2013)

Spanked Southampton, and I chelsea beating man city cost me £240 on the accumulator. I skipped Back a ways but didnt see them ji
jiggy.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 24, 2013)

Sd #1


sd #2


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 24, 2013)

did i mention that one of the sweet and sour showed her bits?


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2013)

like a Headband smoke, nice feeling around your whole cranium, but also decent in the body depo as well.

you can also let em go quite a while but trichs won't be turning that amber so it's also great for hash/bubble making....full meltoramma.


PUKKA BUD said:


> I think I may have a sat leaning pheno mate she's pretty lanky and slim leafs...what's the smoke like on the sat phenos?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Sd #1
> View attachment 2539903View attachment 2539902View attachment 2539900View attachment 2539906
> 
> sd #2
> View attachment 2539901View attachment 2539905View attachment 2539904


dunno, might just be my hazy eyes but i can;'t see the similarity like, ( they look top notch btw jig )


drgrowshit said:


> did i mention that one of the sweet and sour showed her bits?


 aaaaaand? my bloke one smelled like eggy farts so i binned it. wasn't good



DST said:


> like a Headband smoke, nice feeling around your whole cranium, but also decent in the body depo as well.
> you can also let em go quite a while but trichs won't be turning that amber so it's also great for hash/bubble making....full meltoramma.


i reckon i might have both just by the look of how the leaves going up the colas are forming, one look HG the other like my first one.

pics of the changes in abit.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 25, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Cheers mate, what was the average flower time on um? The 1 I got goin looks like it's gunna defo be 9+...it's a fuckin beauty tho and the smell pungent lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You see this lad?......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2013)

i probably did, i look on me phone then end up having to dive off a buss and never hit send. 2 dogs and mother looking a little iffy but will defo pull through. ( i topped it while it was in the prop.... don't ask) so in flower I have 2 going, one back crossed to the smelly fingerez which is purpling and frosting up a treat and 2 beasts of dogs. soon to be a third if the fairy turns up today. 

I'm working on a DIY mini dwc cloner this week but a local fella was asking for clones in rockwool so i think i might just try that instead. A DIY mini cloner would be cool, i might de both and do a side by side

just took a dozen psycho man  going to take a few more in this rockwool caper. might take the old gal a while to grow back but she's got most the veg space now!


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Sd #1
> View attachment 2539903View attachment 2539902View attachment 2539900View attachment 2539906
> 
> sd #2
> View attachment 2539901View attachment 2539905View attachment 2539904





Don Gin and Ton said:


> dunno, might just be my hazy eyes but i can;'t see the similarity like,


dons






one of Jigs:






You can't see the similarity, maybe I am looking differently at things, lol. These two look like relatives to me.......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks for that fella!!. I was going to update but works been. Cancelled. Gaffers rough as Fuck haha


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2013)

Nice, time for the gym then? lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2013)

ill be going tonight with my lass.  i wasn't with him, clever bollocks


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 25, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Sd #1
> View attachment 2539903View attachment 2539902View attachment 2539900View attachment 2539906
> 
> sd #2
> View attachment 2539901View attachment 2539905View attachment 2539904


do i see correctly did you make your own breathable pot bags?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 25, 2013)

Yep. I like to make stuff.  They are around 5 gal each. Bought normal felt from Jo-anns. Cost $3 or 4 a yard. They also have heavy duty felt that costs like $8 a yard. I used the cheap stuff, but am making a friend one with the heavy duty stuff. I used outdoor strength thread and the whole thing seems quite sturdy. We'll see after a couple grows.

Have fun at the gym don.


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 25, 2013)

those pics look sweet i put my stinky fingerez into the waterfarm but does not appear to be doing so well i am gonna have to try to figure out wtf is going on maybe the roots are not getting enought water the leaves are foxtailing and turning slightly yellow dont know if it is normal or not never did this befor i hope it survives so i can get some indoor rollin and my two outside are now starting to feel at home and look like they are growing a bit and soaking in the rays to get big for summer i hope


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 25, 2013)

jig i thought i spyed some handyman stuff in the background


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2013)

jig got skills with the needle n thread PF, and obviously waaaaay too much time on his hands lol.


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2013)

i read somewhere that it's been 15 weeks since he last had his totties, so no wonder he needs to take his frustrations out on some fabric, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2013)

Lolz

having a deep think about giving up drinking. He did ages back n lost about 5 ston. Still out for a pals 30'th. He trains mma but doesn't compete, he needs someone to push him cardio and I want someone to bag and pad train. 

We were both joking our pockets where full of different whites.  I enjoy coke n mdma much more. 

Going to look at his gym. It sounds a bit full on. Said he was doing 5 x 3 min rounds with dif guys straight one after another with a 2in break. Sounds fuckin brutal to me but a load of fun


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2013)

DST said:


> i read somewhere that it's been 15 weeks since he last had his totties, so no wonder he needs to take his frustrations out on some fabric, lol.


Yeeee gads hell be red raw  lmao


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2013)

WTF are you banging on about now Don, lol...giving up drinking? you must bee high. I mean if it came to it, the boo' would win over the drink, but I widdnae be happy giving up either.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2013)

i know, i did have a massive bowl out the new piece, christ 18.8 without a precooler on went through the bong like lightening. high as fuck on the bus over

seriously though not saying never just not bothering with the sessions. i dunno. if i do give up the booze the class A intake is going through the roof and you can see how long her indoors will like that for. HAHA i'm going to give it up for another month while i hit the gym hard. see what happens after that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2013)

pics of things. 

firstly, frost. smelly fingerez, 4-5 wks. this thing is going to have some huge colas
 

someone say HST?

1 and 3 are sweet n sour. middle is smelly fingerez

overnight perk up!


the smelly fingerez mother, bitch is vegging like crazy, ready for a new round of snips. real fucking shame she throws the odd banana, but DM reverse seems to have fettles them.

sweet n sour = ( smelly cherry x larry og/chemD/sourD )

looks real indi this baby so i've left it au natural hoping for a mighty fat nugget.

Dog clone is coming round, few wonky leaves. looks like it's been following me about this weekend. bit of a speed wobble here n there.



I did have a few pics of the smelly berries but i think i've took the card out the camera before taking them haha

 looks like a real stout mofo. will be cloning both lowers below the mainline 

right. now a while back you might remember I had a Exo cheese that was a decent size in a good size pot but would it fuck yield. i haven't cloned it since not sure why it didn't so wasn't bothered about it taking up space. anyway i have no plans to breed with it.

it's the bottom left one split 4 ways. I've trimmed it right down and just up potted and hoping for the best, think i'll hive it just water for a week or two unless it shows signs of deficiencies. 


and lastly, my really fast finishing pk x l i was revegging is keeling over, i've really tried not to overfeed it. it might pull back i dunni. i should have taken the cuts when the new growth was first green looking. I'd even considered chucking it back in flower!?!?! maybe i should have shaved the rootball down to give some room to expand?! Ideas guys?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2013)

it looks worse this morning that's a couple days old pic


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2013)

In moderation is all you need. Eat healthy, excercise, and live a little. Well that's my moto. I go on a bender every 6 months or so, but even those have drastically decreased in nature, well, kind of lol. Gone from arriving home dripping wet from falling into a canal unconscious, to just falling off my bike,


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2013)

I am in the same dilema Don with my ED revegging. It's right shrivelling up and the fan leaves are broon bread as well....and mine was in a small pot. I just think some do and some don't.....


----------



## mr west (Feb 26, 2013)

seems like a lot of bother reveging a whole plant, I find it easier just to take a cut and reveg that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2013)

what like reveg a nugget on a small stalk? didn't have many to choose from after lollipopping. i might just take the cust and hopr for the best. it was sweet as you like and 7.5 finishing. i'm wounded

what i don;t get is last week there looked like 3 viable to take snips then but i wanted em to have another inch afore i chopped them.

and D you are quite right but i've got to slim down to that stage first going to do an hour in ther gym tonight and maybe a swim on sat then bike ride sunday. BOOOOOM


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 26, 2013)

jig must be practicing his sewing skills for the new baby. I take it you will be makin some of the clothes for the little bugger lol


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 26, 2013)

don i replanted the smelly cherry x slh and it utrned colors on me for a couple days but when i got up this morning it is looking a little better.


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 26, 2013)

for a second i thought i might have messed up but only time will tell i fed it by hand yesterday and seems to look a little better. we will soon see how the stinky fingers recovers keep your fingerez crossed and if anyone has takin a plant from dirt to waterfarm maybe you could give me a little advise or insight to the recovery process that would be cool to. pics tomorrow or wed.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 26, 2013)

I'll be making clothes for everyone soon. Just finished a skirt for the wife. Way too much time... you got no idea.  That re-veg is looking funky as hell don. Sorry I don't have any ideas on how to help.

And just to have a voice from the other side of the table.... quitting drinking was the best decision of my life.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2013)

thanks for all the suggests guys i think i'm going to put her in the warm flower tent tonight and give her a dribble of water in the morning, i think she's saturated, though i know she shouldn't be. i have plenty more 2 toke pips but oh well if it wasn't meant to be. i seem to get them to this stage and fuck them


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 26, 2013)

oh don you know that like a vetrinarian some how you are going to fix the dog and it will be cool. I have been seriously been thinking about stopping the drink myself me and a friend of mine have been polishing off a pint of vodka no prob and my liver probably needs a break lol
i prefer to smoke anyway and i am about to start doing alot of edibles for friends they have become very popular round here


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 26, 2013)

jig i do a little sewing myself so i cant say it is a bad thing to know how to make a garment or two. p.s. make sure the little one has plenty of fly clothes and it wont matter gicci and versaci had to start somewhere my friend lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2013)

never been a vodka fan really but put a pint of gin or brandy in front of me and i'll ask for a second haha. i do love my edibles too but the much they go into is pretty bad for your weight so i'm looking at making hash oil capsules, there's a thread round the cooking section from badkittysmiles had some excellent info for making caps 

it's not the dog that's poorly its the fucking 7.5 week flowering sweet as sweet can be smelling 2 toke reveg. i'll be gutted if i lose it.


----------



## gargantuanganja (Feb 26, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> never been a vodka fan really but put a pint of gin or brandy in front of me and i'll ask for a second haha. i do love my edibles too but the much they go into is pretty bad for your weight so i'm looking at making hash oil capsules, there's a thread round the cooking section from badkittysmiles had some excellent info for making caps
> 
> it's not the dog that's poorly its the fucking 7.5 week flowering sweet as sweet can be smelling 2 toke reveg. i'll be gutted if i lose it.


A pint of Brandy???? I'm pretty sure that would melt my stomach. You crazy. I'm not much of a drinker, but that's probably because I take a fat methadone dose every day. But as far as edibles go, check out these little buggers! Muy fabuloso.

http://thclist.com/forum/showthread.php?tid=1133


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 26, 2013)

if anyone has any ideas that they would like to see me make and put up tutorial of on riu i would gladly take the recipie and do a tutorial with pics


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 26, 2013)

*Medicated Jolly Rancher Hard Candies (dinosaur eggs) *So I thought i'd share with you all what i was busy making in the kitchen tonight.

*What you'll need:*

Light corn syrup - 1 cup
sugar - 2 cups
water - 1/2 cup
candy thermometer (up to 300f at least) 
coffee grinder - (grind up jolly rancher flavoring)
food coloring (optional)
powdered sugar
baking sheet
butter or non stick spray
flavoring (jolly ranchers - you pick your favorite flavor! add more the better! try to keep the flavor the same)
cannabis tincture - the amount is up to you, depending on potency, i tend to go a bit heavvvvy because we like it to really work when smoking isn't an option! 







*My cannabis honey tincture/elixir recipe is as follow:*

soak 2 oz of ground buds in a 5th of bacardi 151 (place inside mason jar), keep this jar protected from light and place in dark cupboard for two weeks.

remove jar and strain. 

double boil the alcohol to concentrate the substance. 
I like to add this concentrate to a batch of organic honey on low and cook for 6 hours.
this suspends the thc inside the natural sugars and taste yummmmy.

now, you can leave it at this stage and use it as it or follow my candy recipe.

see below for candy recipe:

First step, unwrap your jolly rancher flavor of choice (add as many as you want) and grind them into a powder with your coffee grinder.














To make hard candy, add in a pot, 2 cups of sugar, 1 cup of corn syrup and 1/2 cup of water. (DO NOT add tincture, flavoring or color until later!)

heat this up material until the sugar devolves and the substance starts to boil, you want to reach a desired temp of to 302f usually a nice light golden amber brown. 







*if you do not have a candy thermometer you can drip some of the hot sugar liquid in a cold class of ice water and see if it hardens up to a cracking sugar. this is what you want, not gooey.*








make sure you have prepared this beforehand; tincture/honey tincture (about 6oz for this recipe) also have prepared the jolly rancher powdered flavoring and food coloring. Once your material has reach temp (302f), oh at this point, BE CAREFUL! this shit is hot and will leave you with nice burns if you're not careful.






I have three flavors of powder here because i made three seprate smaller batches, again, id use only one flavor at a time.

remove 302f sugar liquid from stove and let cool for about 1 minute. you want the temp to drop just a bit from 300 to about 250 and stir in your crushed jolly rancher sugaring flavor, cannabis tincture, and food coloring and stir rapidly, trying to cool the material,melt the jolly rancher and also not damage the thc in tincture while mixing the candy thoroughly.




















pour over cool aluminum baking sheet that has been buttered or sprayed with non-stick.







let cool 5-10 minutes or until pliable and you can work it with your hands. 
if your material gets to hard, place the metal baking sheet on a LOW burner for a few seconds to make it pliable again.







cover your hands with some powdered sugar to help it from sticking
also dust your candy with some as well.

spoon up a little sugar and roll it into a little bite size candy balls.






lightly coat with powdered sugar and store in the freezer!







mmmmmmm medicated jolly ranchers, or as i call them dinosaur eggs. try to made the size smaller then "1 dose" you'll be eating more then one of these i'm sure!
enjoy!!

this is exactly what im talking about i will be making these some time this week thanks for the heads up ganja


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2013)

I'd only end up taking them at work.I'm bad enough with the blues ffs.

not being an ignorant git just had nee time to get round the journos. Will be round the doors post hash bubbler

cof man that thing us perfect hashbowl size for me. Real smooth


----------



## gargantuanganja (Feb 26, 2013)

Lol. I JUST posted that on my thread, too! Are those hard candies are softish?


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 26, 2013)

they harden when they cool but they taste delicious


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 26, 2013)

i think i am going to do some banana nut cupcakes with peanut butter weed topping


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2013)

This does not fit my life change boys


----------



## mr west (Feb 26, 2013)

cannabis infused alpen is more up ur ally eh Don?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 26, 2013)

Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## mr west (Feb 26, 2013)

I lost loads of weight on the E plan diet. 5 stone over 3 years tbh lol.


----------



## ghb (Feb 26, 2013)

i hear the columbian diet works wonders for the waistline.

weed is the best thing for staying trim, every time i jib it i put on a couple of stone and i eat a lot less which is weird.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2013)

Don't encourage me, besides I haven't the dough for the A plan...


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 26, 2013)

ghb said:


> i hear the columbian diet works wonders for the waistline.
> 
> weed is the best thing for staying trim, every time i jib it i put on a couple of stone and i eat a lot less which is weird.


I quit smoking weed and gained near 40 pounds in 2 months. Was disgusting.


----------



## mr west (Feb 26, 2013)

http://www.weightlossresources.co.uk/calories/calorie_counter/alcohol.htm


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 26, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> This does not fit my life change boys


sorry don i am starting on a diet myself and only think of food lately lol i will look for some low cal candies and edibles to work on next as a snack


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 26, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> This does not fit my life change boys


i will look up some low cal smacks to make with the edibles


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 26, 2013)

i am about to start cutting my intake in half for the first month i did and 18 in 30 days not a bad take oh yea and i was drinking almost a gallon of water a day to clean myself out it worked well


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2013)

Good detox man. I've little discipline. A bag of sugary treats I can leave stoned pissed ill eat a donkey slapped between 2 pissy mattresses. Going for a 3 -4 week no drink stint. When bored and wanting a drink ill exercise. That's the plan anyway, I don't see my lass much with her uni so I may aswell not veg on the Xbox smoking profit lol.

can feel my muscle conditioning coming back. Its giving me a buzz to get back to it. Going to try n learn how to lift on the squat machine thingy today, see what I can do. My backs strong as an ox an I can leg press double my weight no pob. Same muscle group if memory serves lmao


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 27, 2013)

yep muscle memory mate never goes


----------



## DST (Feb 27, 2013)

so you doubled your weight then, lol.....


jigfresh said:


> I quit smoking weed and gained near 40 pounds in 2 months. Was disgusting.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2013)

and that weight was soaking wet. lol i imagine jig has the blessing/curse of a high metabolism... i'd love high but alas no i've always been a fatty. no more!!!!


----------



## mr west (Feb 27, 2013)

http://www.muscleandstrength.com/tools/bmr-and-daily-calorie-calculator.html
this is a good site if u wanna know how much u should be eating.


----------



## delvite (Feb 27, 2013)

elo m8, been delving through n all looks canny ( need to spread before i can rep you ) 
this aint far east movement or medi candy but will get you grinning 





...................................needless to say im mashed lol its mint


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2013)

mr west said:


> http://www.muscleandstrength.com/tools/bmr-and-daily-calorie-calculator.html
> this is a good site if u wanna know how much u should be eating.


cheers fred lad, i've got my diet down. it's protien 5 days and next to no carbs. this weekend i went nuts and had a big bag of doritos and a big bar of chocolate lmao. my weight loss is slowing cos i'm lifting aswell but still losing so not too bothered, as D said it's waist inches i should be watching not weight. 


delvite said:


> elo m8, been delving through n all looks canny ( need to spread before i can rep you )
> this aint far east movement or medi candy but will get you grinning
> 
> 
> ...


looks delightful Del your grows are dialled like fuck. I think about doing one big grow at a time but i like the constant tick over of income, i'd have quiet months which aint good for me hahahaha

mind you need a better bong lad! go glass! it'll change your toking forever.


----------



## delvite (Feb 27, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks delightful Del your grows are dialled like fuck. I think about doing one big grow at a time but i like the constant tick over of income, i'd have quiet months which aint good for me hahahaha
> 
> mind you need a better bong lad! go glass! it'll change your toking forever.


oh im defo goin glass m8 but want the perfect piece. was goin to have a look up westgate rd l8r on bikes n bongs 
i recon if you set 2 x 1x1x2 ( maybe 1.2x1.2x2 ) perpetual setups away within a month of each other ( harvest once a month 12 per year ) you would have ur time filled pretty much lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2013)

mate that shops a joke as are most of them. pasha in town are alright but if you want quality i'd buy from everyonedoesit.com.

as for 2 tents in tandem aye that would be just about a full time activity with my day job deffo lol.


----------



## delvite (Feb 27, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> mate that shops a joke as are most of them. pasha in town are alright but if you want quality i'd buy from everyonedoesit.com.
> 
> as for 2 tents in tandem aye that would be just about a full time activity with my day job deffo lol.


snap owa lad av had a mint pasha bong but me bro blew the bottom out somehow  al find the right one perfection takes time m8 
i keep on gettin asked to setup fulltime with backing ( 4 tents 2400w ect ) but im happy
sittin on the fence watchin the show with my personal 1m enjoying top class bud


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2013)

aye if it aint broke. who needs the hassle of a whole house op. lol i can tell before i can see it whether it's the copper chopper going over or the news/weather one ffs

low profile low hassles eh man  bigger things to worry about. like the Derby!!!!


----------



## delvite (Feb 27, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye if it aint broke. who needs the hassle of a whole house op. lol i can tell before i can see it whether it's the copper chopper going over or the news/weather one ffs
> 
> low profile low hassles eh man  bigger things to worry about. like the Derby!!!!


haha yes mate lets just say im gunna make a few month wage and alot of other people are gunna loose it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2013)

independent is the best way to be, sure you might not have the big boys backing, but keep your trap shut and you'll be fine eh. handful of customers, all of which are mates no doubt.


----------



## delvite (Feb 27, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> independent is the best way to be, sure you might not have the big boys backing, but keep your trap shut and you'll be fine eh. handful of customers, all of which are mates no doubt.


lol thats the one mate call it "appitite supression" tek easy owa lad peace out fr now


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 27, 2013)

ok as i stated i made some banana nut and peanut butter hempy muffins and some apple crisp hempy muffins they were pretty good i think i had one and was feelin good and slept like a king i will be doing the tutorials as i had stated previously so i can do something like a cookbook. have a great day everyone


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 27, 2013)

home made THC pills for you don 
How to make my medical marijuana capsules:
1 cup of grapeseed oil
10 grams of nice budz
a double boiler
put water in bottom of double boiler
in top pot, put in very finely ground budz and the grapeseed oil
get water boiling then turn down to medium
cook for 2-4 hours, checking the temperature of the mixture does not exceed 250. 
use a cheesecloth or flour sifter to press the bud out of the oil. use a medicine dropper or turkey baster to put the oil in empty gel caps. use the cooked bud to make brownies or put it an caps too. the oil ones are great, and the ones with the ground herb in it are also a source of fibre. enjoy responsibly


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2013)

dude it's the carb count, i can have max 30 grams per meal on my protein days and on my carb days i try to eat good carbs like sweet potato n shit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2013)

PITTSBURGHFAN said:


> home made THC pills for you don
> How to make my medical marijuana capsules:
> 1 cup of grapeseed oil
> 10 grams of nice budz
> ...



Thanks man, check out this gals thread she knows medibles!!!!

https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/412878-badkats-cannapharm-canna-caps-uv.html


----------



## gargantuanganja (Feb 27, 2013)

I just started my intense diet and I'm going to the gym like 3x/week. I need to get ripped already... All I eat is oatmeal, chicken breasts, Fish oil 3x/day, CLA 2x/day, and 3 protein shakes/day. It's getting old, but hopefully it'll work. It's been almost 3 weeks now. I'm hoping to get a sweet set of abs by mid-summerish. How often do you hit the gym?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2013)

man it's making the head change. you have to want to eat that stuff or it's never going to be anything but a chore. i left half me evening meal tonight. my gf thought i was feeling sick or something.

slow acclimatisation has helped me. now i'm back in the swing first up is cardio and more cardio, but i'm going to mix a bit of upper in there. don't think i can be doing with all this protein and whey stuff. the cocain's got enough creatine in it already lmao. 

so i made my tiny cloner/dwc tonight and it's working and not leaking etc. 

it's ghetto fabulous babies!

i'll post pics of the production in the morning if folks are bothered.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2013)

gargantuanganja said:


> I just started my intense diet and I'm going to the gym like 3x/week. I need to get ripped already... All I eat is oatmeal, chicken breasts, Fish oil 3x/day, CLA 2x/day, and 3 protein shakes/day. It's getting old, but hopefully it'll work. It's been almost 3 weeks now. I'm hoping to get a sweet set of abs by mid-summerish. How often do you hit the gym?


i'm doing 3 or 4 nights half hour on the cross drainer then my routine on the weights


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 27, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Don Gin and Ton again.*


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 28, 2013)

Love that mini cloner mate looks cute lol you gunna up the scale if it works well?


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 28, 2013)

i swear im gonna kill my dog if she does not stop eating my plants she has now successfully eaten three plants and i have barely started growing them. does anyone else except the dude with the kangaroo have this problem no lol


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 28, 2013)

PITTSBURGHFAN said:


> i swear im gonna kill my dog *if she does not stop eating my plants* she has now successfully eaten three plants and i have barely started growing them. does anyone else except the dude with the kangaroo have this problem no lol


 Now I think pepper spry would work here?


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 28, 2013)

PITTSBURGHFAN said:


> i swear im gonna kill my dog if she does not stop eating my plants she has now successfully eaten three plants and i have barely started growing them. does anyone else except the dude with the kangaroo have this problem no lol


You need to seperate them....screen, fencing, seperate room,etc.


cof


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 28, 2013)

thanks i dont know why i didnt think of that on the outside of the container and the soil she wont go near it thanks 209


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 28, 2013)

sometimes an answer stares you in the face and you dont see it there i have some pepper spray in the drawer and moved it yesterday lmao thanks again 209


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 28, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> You need to seperate them....screen, fencing, seperate room,etc.
> 
> 
> cof


i was thinking the fence and pepper spray because they are in my back yard and that is their domaine thanks cof


----------



## Closetgardner (Feb 28, 2013)

That wee cloner is cool don, how you running that?. That's a great idea for limited space/stealth


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Don Gin and Ton again.*


Cheers Cowboy!


PUKKA BUD said:


> Love that mini cloner mate looks cute lol you gunna up the scale if it works well?


Already have mate, this is the prototype, once the cut (hopefully) shows me some rootage it's going tinto the clay pebbles in the bigger one and getting a veg box with it's own cfl to train it ala whodat style. or MAMMATH if any of you guys remember him?


PITTSBURGHFAN said:


> i swear im gonna kill my dog if she does not stop eating my plants she has now successfully eaten three plants and i have barely started growing them. does anyone else except the dude with the kangaroo have this problem no lol


yeah man like cof said some strong poles and chicken wire etc . though that's re actionary. if you see him go for them use the spray bottle technique. or garden hose ( you guys have pretty big yards).


Closetgardner said:


> That wee cloner is cool don, how you running that?. That's a great idea for limited space/stealth


with some el cheapo bits n bobs, a tiny fish bowl pump from china with a plug adapter, air hose and and a cut down air stone. pics to follow



EDIT: sometimes the uploaders a reet bitch. i can upload but not change image size. anyway........ total cost was probably about a tenner

I'm not happy with the dish scrubber for holding the clone in place, going to try n find something neoprene to snip up...


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 28, 2013)

Can't see the pics.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2013)

uploaders been jipping me lately fella


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2013)

how bout now? used the advanced and it let me blow them up.

so i just filled it with water put the bubbles on and a couple of drops of clonex in the liquid. should i be adding anything else or just let it run it's course.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 28, 2013)

I see them


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 28, 2013)

Like 209 said... all good now.

Haha... i love the dish scrubber.

I don't think you need anything else in there right now. Water and some clonex should do just fine.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2013)

nice one, i just hope it's light proof enough, I might tape over the top of it just to be sure.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 28, 2013)

Can't be enough light proof. I found that even the littlest sliver of light will affect the root growth. But the little one looks good man. Nice work.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 28, 2013)

Don, that cloner rig is sick!!!!! I like it big time. I can't wait to see how long it takes her to pop roots for ya. Certainly looks like it takes the work outta cloning for ya. Good job, sir!


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 28, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Don Gin and Ton again.*


who mr rep lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2013)

cheers lads. I think i'll paint the rim of the pot cos it's probably letting a lot of light in, it's directly under the 200w cfl


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 28, 2013)

that thing looks great don i think it will do just fine


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 28, 2013)

Cool cool Donny boy...you can get the little disc things that yorky used for his mate I've forgot the name but I know they do um all diff sizes you just cut a hole to suit an the cut slides in them.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2013)

neoprene collar things aye, there's a couple of bis in the office about 8 x 6" for some other reason, i'll see if there's a bit spare. fucks me of buying something of lesser value than it costs to send it. 

or you talking the little rockwool things to put on the mother plants branch pre snip or am i really high and overthinking this.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 28, 2013)

Aye that's um I thought you'd no mate thinkin now think it was you an yorky on about um lol...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2013)

spose it's friday, i'll take some shots and go for a swim n a sauna. muscles re sore today. 

any of you into the gym? i was doing these, 

[video=youtube_share;6xveUfDqM7Q]http://youtu.be/6xveUfDqM7Q[/video]

with only 30k +bar, my arse muscles are knacking this morning. tomorrows going to be a nightmare.

EDIT: i could watch her all day


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2013)

You wouldn't steal her crisps!


----------



## mr west (Mar 1, 2013)

i had an old volvo u kinda had to do them squat thingys to get it moving in the mornings lol. I dont miss having a jalopy I can tell ya.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2013)

I was going to say something crude and savoury but i'll not.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2013)

mr west said:


> i had an old volvo u kinda had to do them squat thingys to get it moving in the mornings lol. I dont miss having a jalopy I can tell ya.



big square back ended thing? my grandad had one, ran for fucking ever decent make volvo were, dunno who owns them now mind


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2013)

I use to have a Nissan Stanza back in the day, I would always phone the AA before leaving the house just to let them know I was on my way. Good thing was my half brother worked for them so I had family membership and always got great service. I needed it, I can tell ya!


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2013)

The Volvo Group I believe. Massive company! Own shit load of subs.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> big square back ended thing? my grandad had one, ran for fucking ever decent make volvo were, dunno who owns them now mind


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2013)

ahhhh defense contractors now are they. i'd trust a volvo made sub at 40,000 leagues. but where do they exhaust too????


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2013)

oh dear, I knew when I typed that I would be getting an underwater reference thrown back at me, lol.....


----------



## rasclot (Mar 1, 2013)

Panama seeds in germination mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2013)

DST said:


> oh dear, I knew when I typed that I would be getting an underwater reference thrown back at me, lol.....



I care naught


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2013)

rasclot said:


> Panama seeds in germination mate



nice one, i know you'll get some crackers out of them.


----------



## mr west (Mar 1, 2013)

I love the way it says ho killer in ur sig don lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2013)

lol I'd never noticed. i do have a pair of stranglers gloves though


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 1, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol I'd never noticed. i do have a pair of stranglers gloves though


How's that? You've done some strangling, the gloves have done some strangling, or you'd like to do some strangling, with the gloves..... all beg more questions..... lol


----------



## delvite (Mar 1, 2013)

elo matey, hope alls chilled n gannin canny  
hope you dont mind me droppin this in for your viewing pleasure?

[video=youtube;i_erggR-__Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_erggR-__Y[/video]

................................... Delvite​


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2013)

maybe. maybe not... but those things are not for such public forums  


and my lass is definitely nee ho!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2013)

delvite said:


> elo matey, hope alls chilled n gannin canny
> hope you dont mind me droppin this in for your viewing pleasure?
> 
> [video=youtube;i_erggR-__Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_erggR-__Y[/video]
> ...


Vids fuckin stellar matey! but i had to turn the sound off. whoever that was was murdering the stones man.


----------



## delvite (Mar 1, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Vids fuckin stellar matey! but i had to turn the sound off. whoever that was was murdering the stones man.


lol cheers mate woulda had a real thing but mixes are easier to slip through copyright


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2013)

ne worries marra looks lush that mind proper kushdy belter


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Mar 1, 2013)

happy friday everyone i am gonna try to duplicate that cloner you made don it looks good


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2013)

RIGHT QUICK UPDATE COS I'M OFF OUT ON THE PISS:

right first dog pheno: sour D right?



second more headband



The smelly fingerez


Big poppa DWC


groupshot, bit dark



have a good weekend all!


----------



## delvite (Mar 1, 2013)

gr8 update m8 have fun n tc


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Mar 1, 2013)

good looking plants you got there don


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 1, 2013)

Woot woot Donnie, I just sprung open my tent, lol. Good work there lad. Have a fun time of it!


----------



## DST (Mar 2, 2013)

It's all gannin doon in the toon eh! First does look a little sour d, but not as much as the other day, lmfao...Second one I can't decide if it's more OG leaning actually (well, one of the OG pheno's I had in the past). I also had OG leaning headband and more sour d leaning headband (which was my Thelma cut).
Looks canny either way, hows the reek geez?


----------



## mr west (Mar 2, 2013)

I like the look of this one donny, hows the legs on her? My dog pheno #2 tastes jus like casey and smells like it too but is megga lanky like the casey too


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2013)

Cheers lads, aye westy yeah these dogs have legs on em, stretched quite a bit. 

as for the smells, the first ones from the pics above is more diesely and thick, the other more hb looking one is so sweet smelling it's weird not like dog it's almost afghani sweet. think i'll try n clone the one i didn't get to fully take even this late in flower. cos if i get to the end and sample it and i prefer the one i didn't take a cut of i'd be pissed but that's just my kinda luck....

still haven't worked out when any of it went into flower. i have a reminder that 9 weeks is the 22nd march but i'm not sure if that's actually 9 weeks for the dogs or if i allowed an extra week for the smelly fingerez. buds on the dog's don't look too big for 3 weeks off being done but i guess there's time to fill out

I need a PA. or i could just start a diary but it's proper jailbait eh.


----------



## mr west (Mar 2, 2013)

dippends how ya write it down, could be appointments with pretty girls lol


----------



## DST (Mar 2, 2013)

Aye, then the misses finds it and all hell breaks loose...."but luv, it isn't what you think".


----------



## mr west (Mar 2, 2013)

well my mrs would be in on it as she does take a slight interest in my grows. Very spring like here in the valley.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 2, 2013)

DST said:


> Aye, then the misses finds it and all hell breaks loose...."but luv, it isn't what you think".


I had that happen to me. Not fun at all. "But, but, I didn't really mean you are a hateful, unsupporting bitch... it's a figure of speech." Oops.

Was with an old girlfriend, not the misses. I learned my lesson.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2013)

Haha I must stress I don't put detailed notes in my phone just in/ out etc lol

6 mile bike trip done, didn't have a pint when I got to the pub. Glass of coke  

Off to the gym to do a few sets then round morrisons. Forgone the footy?! I know I know I'm maybe too far too soon.

Going to see if I can get this air layering cloning on the go. Anyone know if its 100% necessary to use ph balanced water, I'm medium to hard presently lol not quite at the vinegar strokes


----------



## DST (Mar 3, 2013)

I have no clue about air thingying lad, sorry.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 3, 2013)

i didn't get time ti do it yesters so i'm just going to use tap water an see how they go!?!


----------



## DST (Mar 3, 2013)

Experimentation is the only way geez....


----------



## delvite (Mar 3, 2013)

morning m8y  from what ive read on air layering it dont say we need special water m8  ....... ( http://www.weed-forums.com/showthread.php?392-Air-Layering-A-Method-of-Cloning ) .............. hows you today? ive been set back by a dodgey mh bulb atm or i woulda been runnin now grrr feckin mail service playin footie with me package ;(


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 3, 2013)

i'm cany lad ta, bit sleepy. got up at half 7 as usual then napped til just now, ate a pack of sausages, and pout on a beef chunk con carne in the slow cooker. now i've to do house work dishes and washing. afore taking a suit to the dry cleaners and then i can play with my air layering gear. 

so much for the day of fucking rest.

i'll take some snaps of th air layering while i'm at it.


----------



## delvite (Mar 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm cany lad ta, bit sleepy. got up at half 7 as usual then napped til just now, ate a pack of sausages, and pout on a beef chunk con carne in the slow cooker. now i've to do house work dishes and washing. afore taking a suit to the dry cleaners and then i can play with my air layering gear.
> 
> so much for the day of fucking rest.
> 
> i'll take some snaps of th air layering while i'm at it.


lol that dont sound like sunda workins t me m8 but av fun, looking forward to the pics as always


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 3, 2013)

new lease of life, had a few blues din't feel like every muscle hurts lol. thinkin i'll start on the garden this week afore it's too late into spring.

if i'm working hard in the garden it's gotta be good for you.

just had the sneakiest of peeks into the bubble cloner and there looks to be the beginnings of a tiny root. i'm not 100?% and I don't want to disturb it further but i will tomorrow


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 3, 2013)

so it was a good job i did the garden, i went round the side of my house n could smell the good stuff i panicked a bit cos it's a new one ffs but not quite as big. then remembered i had taken the ting apart recently to wipe the glass doon. and sure enough i hadn't sealed it quite properly, lit a cardboard strip n smoke just went straight through a gap. done a couple of hours gardening.barely looks like i've one owt its that overgrown.

had a go at the air layering. fuckin hell it's fiddly with massive mothers i bet it's a doddle.

had a peak in the tent. got a male smelly fingerez no real smell or colour to him yet so i'm just going to see how he turns out.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 4, 2013)

so it took around 45 min's just to scrool through to page 100, got to start making a move but i'll be back to catch up. Great thread Donny, Fuck i'm pissed i missed the C.Cup! Ive been needing a weekend away for a while, got to get the passport re-newed, but i would have loved to have knew to fire over! Och Well, next time mabe! 

You've been busy, alot of work in that 100 pages man, all great work as standard offcourse lol, it will take a month to catch up, half the plants ive saw around are just innitialled and fek know's what's been put to what, ( i.e cof put some shots up there in da club and the next post for someone else kinda suggested what they were but not sure, i'd have to go through his own thread and check back. ) 

well its been fun, you sure have a bunch of cracking looking specimen's gadgie, cant wait to see you try out this pineapple cut, i cant wait to get one done myself lol, with the thrip thing and moving around its knocked me back a bit. Just means i need to bung in extra snip's 

Catch you laters


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 4, 2013)

Well how DOn?

Back from Columbia poor Mr Jacklin shoots 80, 79 not so good. Missed the cut and didn't get the invite to Chili. 
So back at home all tucked in. heading out to the garden now. Taking down a bunch of Bro Grim C-99.
tastes great less filling..LOL

[video=youtube;Tfvco6GYpBw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tfvco6GYpBw[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2013)

Cindyguygrower said:


> so it took around 45 min's just to scrool through to page 100, got to start making a move but i'll be back to catch up. Great thread Donny, Fuck i'm pissed i missed the C.Cup! Ive been needing a weekend away for a while, got to get the passport re-newed, but i would have loved to have knew to fire over! Och Well, next time mabe!
> 
> You've been busy, alot of work in that 100 pages man, all great work as standard offcourse lol, it will take a month to catch up, half the plants ive saw around are just innitialled and fek know's what's been put to what, ( i.e cof put some shots up there in da club and the next post for someone else kinda suggested what they were but not sure, i'd have to go through his own thread and check back. )
> 
> ...


hahaha you shoulda just asked i'd have done a pic dump lol you know my threads are the usual pages of crack rather than actual journal lol. the cup was cool man, hard on the feet a bit but great to finallly meet a few names and put faces. we'll get chance divvent fret


Hemlock said:


> Well how DOn?
> 
> Back from Columbia poor Mr Jacklin shoots 80, 79 not so good. Missed the cut and didn't get the invite to Chili.
> So back at home all tucked in. heading out to the garden now. Taking down a bunch of Bro Grim C-99.
> tastes great less filling..LOL


back so soon  shame. no tales of debauchery and morning shame to tell?

You run Co2 right Hem?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2013)

so anyone like to have a stab at what's up with my baby pre 98 bubba bx?


probably just stress from an early fimming.

these are my first and feeble attempts at air layering.... would be much better on bigger plants. 



i cut the rockwool cubes down or they'd have snapped the mother she's only just been raped of 10 clones lol.


----------



## mr west (Mar 4, 2013)

donny mate, did i remember that u doing something with berry init? would it be a psycho berry by any chance?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2013)

was on the cards aye. smelly cherry to the winner of the group probably the K2 male/OG my purple smelly cherry's didn't make it while i was away in london 

hoping for a super stud out the smelly berries to put with the psycho too but the pre flowers say otherwise. ho hum...

why you ask?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2013)

there'll also be a QQ/Blues cross to a few things too


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2013)

Maybe the ph is off in your re-used coco with the bubba? or still nuted too much. I am sure it'll come round lad.


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so anyone like to have a stab at what's up with my baby pre 98 bubba bx?
> 
> View attachment 2552762
> fuck sake don that where your keeping your brown lol
> ...


that your stash o broon lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2013)

Aye, I'm not fussed really, most probs sort themselves out in a couple of weeks lol 

new growth looks good so just let it ride.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2013)

sup 209 man! looks effin huge. your better off asking in the 600 club thread or the breeders thread. us uk growers don't do so good outdoor...


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup 209 man! looks effin huge. your better off asking in the 600 club thread or the breeders thread. us uk growers don't do so good outdoor...


Sorry wrong thread


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 4, 2013)

I think that little plant just don't like being shook all the time by the airpump?


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 4, 2013)

is it no just a mutant seed don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I think that little plant just don't like being shook all the time by the airpump?


could be i guess, it sitting ion coco is dampening the hum from it not that there's much tho lol.


drgrowshit said:


> is it no just a mutant seed don?


dunno man, i've heard it's hermi prone, probably cos it's BX to the original. i'm going to hit it with reverse anyway just to be safe...

it'll grow out of it i'm sure. next set of true leaves after the fucked up fim will be fine i'm sure.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 4, 2013)

Does the airpump get hot?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2013)

naaah it's tiny man, like palm of your hand size.. I think i stressed it wanting to top/fim it early for mainlining cos i'd heard it wasn't great yield wise was probably just too much stress to early.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 4, 2013)

I see. My pumps get hot as hell... and vibrate to the point they are the loudest thing in the grow.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2013)

i'm thinking my big DWC will. the root or what i thought was a root was just the tail end of the snip. i thought 3 days was early lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 4, 2013)

i was curious about psycho berry cuz we found an old label from years ago with PB on it an was trying to think what it was lol.


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Mar 4, 2013)

hope everyone had a great weekend do as always plants are lookin good. i made a batch of apple crisp coffee cake and brownies this weekend had all my friends stuck in lala land lol and im in the process of making a tincture so i can make hard candies


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2013)

probably one i sent ya out the original pack. really tiny seed aye? though it'd have read SB not PB. i dunno man lol


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha you shoulda just asked i'd have done a pic dump lol you know my threads are the usual pages of crack rather than actual journal lol. the cup was cool man, hard on the feet a bit but great to finallly meet a few names and put faces. we'll get chance divvent fret
> 
> back so soon  shame. no tales of debauchery and morning shame to tell?
> 
> You run Co2 right Hem?


Well now lets see I did slip out one night and visit the brothel, a lovely gal dark hair red lips. and as I told the hooker in ADam.
This won't take long darlin!!!LOL

And yes sir I do use c02.


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 4, 2013)

DST all this talk of air pumps and such here on Dons thread takes me back to.................... THE FAN..LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2013)

PITTSBURGHFAN said:


> hope everyone had a great weekend do as always plants are lookin good. i made a batch of apple crisp coffee cake and brownies this weekend had all my friends stuck in lala land lol and im in the process of making a tincture so i can make hard candies



hahahah got the dose just right then


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> Well now lets see I did slip out one night and visit the brothel, a lovely gal dark hair red lips. and as I told the hooker in ADam.
> This won't take long darlin!!!LOL
> 
> And yes sir I do use c02.


hahahah well when in bogota eh lol........might have a proposition for you in a wee while re the Co2 


Hemlock said:


> DST all this talk of air pumps and such here on Dons thread takes me back to.................... THE FAN..LOL


wow now steady on there!!!!


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Mar 4, 2013)

I AM EXPERIMENTING WITH THE TINCTURE METHOD OF GETTING THE THC INTO YOUR SYSEM IT IS POTENT AND EASIER FOR THE HARD CANDIES. muhahahaha (EVIL LAUGH) HERE IS THE RECIPE


Measure the amount of cannabis you plan to use and grind it with the blender, coffee grinder, or Cuisinart to about the size desirable to roll a joint with. Shoot for pieces not more then about 3 mm but certainly not a powder either.
Decarboxylate the cannabis. If you are unfamiliar with this, here is an article on decarboxylating to help you figure it out.
Add the cannabis to the quart sized canning jar and pour a of pint of vodka over it.
Seal the lid tight and shake the jar a few times then place it in the freezer. Once or twice a day remove the jar and shake vigorously for a few seconds before returning it the the freezer.
After about 5 days most of the cannabinoids should have dissolved into the alcohol. Set up the cheese cloth over your strainer and place the strainer over the quart sized measuring cup. Remove the jar from the freezer and carefully poor the contents over the cheese cloth to strain out the plant matter.
Once the alcohol has passed through the cheese cloth into the measuring cup, fold the edges of the cloth around the marijuana and twist the cloth to remove any further alcohol.
Use the small funnel to fill your dropper bottles with the cannabis tincture. If further filtration is needed, you can place a coffee filter in the funnel to catch any plant matter that managed to pass through the cheese cloth.
Filled tincture bottles should be kept in a cool dark location.


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Mar 4, 2013)

I usually use Belvedere Vodka because I usually have it on had, but in a perfect world I would use Everclear for my cannabis tinctures because of the high alcohol content. In reality, it doesn&#8217;t matter as long as you use a liquor that is at least 80 proof&#8211;40% alcohol. The higher the alcohol content, the faster the cannabinoids will be extracted.
If for some reason the freezer is not available, the same method can be used to make tinctures in the refrigerator or another cool dark place. You will need to wait a month instead of five days, still shaking the jar once a day.


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Mar 4, 2013)

I usually use Belvedere Vodka because I usually have it on had, but in a perfect world I would use Everclear for my cannabis tinctures because of the high alcohol content. In reality, it doesnt matter as long as you use a liquor that is at least 80 proof40% alcohol. The higher the alcohol content, the faster the cannabinoids will be extracted. 

If for some reason the freezer is not available, the same method can be used to make tinctures in the refrigerator or another cool dark place. You will need to wait a month instead of five days, still shaking the jar once a day.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2013)

after Cof's cookies i'm laying off edibles and tinctures a while. fucked me up good but my diet prevents at the moment, and my lack of herb lol. got a couple grams of hash and a quarter of 2 toke to see me til harvest but i get the feeling i'll be scrumping towards end of the month


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah well when in bogota eh lol........might have a proposition for you in a wee while re the Co2
> 
> wow now steady on there!!!!


I'll look forward to hearing from you Brother.


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Mar 4, 2013)

day two of tincture it is looking very green and nice


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Mar 4, 2013)

bownie pic and apple crisp making process


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2013)

sounds like you are the only one talking about pumpin mate, lol....


Hemlock said:


> DST all this talk of air pumps and such here on Dons thread takes me back to.................... THE FAN..LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm gonna pump me a hotty when I get in


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 4, 2013)

dst said:


> sounds like you are the only one talking about pumpin mate, lol....


lolololololol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm gonna pump me a hotty when I get in


How did it work out? Na' dinny answer, hope all went ok? ( mind try keep the pressure up without blowing the valve  )

I'm stuck in today wi the wee man, totally choked up losing his voice ' Poor soul '. This is me getting the smoke on first before the rise of the thunder, a long day ahead.... I'll pop back in later to see whats the crack man. ( no pun intended lol )

Later Pilgrim
cgg


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 5, 2013)

got home took the bin round from the back of the house n could smell ganj again. no leaks this time, the filter must be cream crackered or not up to it. annoying this is my old one wasn't done yet bt i thought best change it keep on my toes.... 

got a funeral to go to today so wasn't about to start unhooking and gaffer taping the old one after removing half the plants then i realised i had 3 of the next wave of 2.5-3ft beauties were blokes of the sweet n sour and the smelly fingerez, chopped them in a fit of rage, had no real concrete plans to breed with em so fuck it. 
they were beautifully manicured, mainlined and ready to rock. fucksticks
so down to a couple of scraggly mothers i chucked in of cheese and livers 2 toke which should yield me 2 oz from the pair if i'm lucky and another massive smelly fingerez and a small one which i never had a big airpot nor the coco to let fill out so just winged it in the corner 

fucked off to say the least. i'll be basting basement shiting this afternoon, as i phoned for an ikon one and was tol they were out of stock obv they don't keep expensive kit on the shelves cos it's bad to have high cost inventory. so the lad says we have an 8 inch long throw one, no brand name but just as good. like shite it is. 

so they casn either reduce the cost of the ikon or phat filter and send me one or i'm fucking them off. amount i've put through them they should sort me out i reckon but. i'll not be making the same mistake again./ i knew i shouldn't have cheaped out on the fucking filter. god job i've got no neighbours close. stuck the ozone genny in there for today which the missus is going nuts about saying her chests bad, the neg pressure off the fan makes the room suck air from the house there's no way any o3 is seeping back out of the tent and the room but try telling her that.

so nearly another 200 notes for a new filter and minus about 9 oz of product out the next run. i wouldn't care but the same happened with males last run, i've only got 3 mature plants to pull end of next month.

still there's many with worse problems i guess. poor fuckers i'd like to meet em and buy em a pint.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 5, 2013)

Cindyguygrower said:


> How did it work out? Na' dinny answer, hope all went ok? ( mind try keep the pressure up without blowing the valve  )
> 
> I'm stuck in today wi the wee man, totally choked up losing his voice ' Poor soul '. This is me getting the smoke on first before the rise of the thunder, a long day ahead.... I'll pop back in later to see whats the crack man. ( no pun intended lol )
> 
> ...


worked out hahahahah aye right.  hope your wee bairn perks up soon marra.


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2013)

Fuk sake lad. Having a mare there. You will turn it around no doubt. I would be ramming a few deep blues in there 12/12...9 weeks time you could be harvesting them (just a thought).


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 5, 2013)

i've got my psycho cut the lemon pledge and the dog coming from up north imminently  new beans will have to take aback sea. interrupting my perpetual for going to floida & halving my crop for 2 runs with males is financially a bit of a [email protected] for my rest of year plans.

i''ve stuff in veg looks good but my psycho clones aint looking so hot just yet. when i see root on them bad boys i'll take cuts off whats in veg and for them next rounds due 22nd

reet funeralwards i go.


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2013)

no worries, just brain storming re yer plight....

condolences for the funeral.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 5, 2013)

me too lad helps to put it down. i've to go back through the journal and find out what date i swapped over the new filter later too. but it's def not been more than 6 month for sure. i only got the cooltube a month or so back. 

funeral is a family friend. a couple who where couple mates with my grandfolks. should be ok but its a guess who's next game  'm going to try and organise a party/fundraiser or something to try n get these guys to do stuff together again. my grandad was on langley parks bowls club team, was damned good at it too lol.

laters


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 5, 2013)

Och well, that does'nt sound good man, especially when im getting to the end of the filter im using, ( just imo by time its been running, no reek ), and im still sitting on the spare one the shiting lot sent me for ??? I was thinking of changing to the new one but Oh Oh, no that i thought it would be magic. ( Micky Mouse piece of shit prob lol ) Anyway that dog should be walking soon man, like i said i'll stick in a Pineapple but DID U GET THAT NUG ????, Ive been doing my nut wi it lying all weekend hahah.
Hopw you dont swally too much the day and i'll mabe catch you later

cgg


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Mar 5, 2013)

sorry to hear about your friend but we must drive on. have a great day riu friends feel luckier than a three legged dog named lucky with one eye lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 5, 2013)

Hope things go on the upswing for ya Donnie boy. Sounds like a dream from my side of the pond, lol. Sure ya don't have any PM, too? I kid I kid. You'll get it all sorted mate. Chin up. Positive mental attitude  

I hear ya on binning plants you've worked on, btw. Second macho just threw nuts on me the other day, and of course he's a beautifully mainlined specimen as well. Go figure, huh? I'm right there with ya.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 5, 2013)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Och well, that does'nt sound good man, especially when im getting to the end of the filter im using, ( just imo by time its been running, no reek ), and im still sitting on the spare one the shiting lot sent me for ??? I was thinking of changing to the new one but Oh Oh, no that i thought it would be magic. ( Micky Mouse piece of shit prob lol ) Anyway that dog should be walking soon man, like i said i'll stick in a Pineapple but DID U GET THAT NUG ????, Ive been doing my nut wi it lying all weekend hahah.
> Hopw you dont swally too much the day and i'll mabe catch you later
> 
> cgg


Ah man i dunno how it'll play out. i worked out i bought it tenth of jan. i couldn't possibly have burned it out yet?! i do run a big TD fan

TD1300/250 SILENT 1300m3/hr 35dB

I've thought it wasn't sealed and went round n checked every joint and seal smoke tested n everything. it's just not up to it. thank fuck, like yourself clever lad we've got our not knackered one to go back in. so i've hooked that back up n going to check in the morn for the smell, either way i'll likely be dropping a wad on my plastic for a bastarding new one. 

nee sign of a nug yet lad, so it's sat at the post office lol, just put 2 n 2 together there is the dog on her travels too?

nee swally rested my legs worked my arms. tried to talk my old man into showing me some of the close hand techniques from his taekwondo style i can't think of the name of. said this old sheik fella told him a lot of illegal moves cos the yardies in st pauls, bristol in them days would knife a white boy easy as?!

have a good one man




PITTSBURGHFAN said:


> sorry to hear about your friend but we must drive on. have a great day riu friendsView attachment 2554799 feel luckier than a three legged dog named lucky with one eye lol


was a sad but i a weird way an enjoyable day. sad all these old friends have fallen out and don't talk yet go through the niceties at funerals yet don't speak over stupid shit. i'm told it's a generation thing!? have a good one luckmeister general


Bobotrank said:


> Hope things go on the upswing for ya Donnie boy. Sounds like a dream from my side of the pond, lol. Sure ya don't have any PM, too? I kid I kid. You'll get it all sorted mate. Chin up. Positive mental attitude
> I hear ya on binning plants you've worked on, btw. Second macho just threw nuts on me the other day, and of course he's a beautifully mainlined specimen as well. Go figure, huh? I'm right there with ya.


well at least we're getting practice at the tech huh lol


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2013)

Glad you got through the day unscathed lad. Rest well.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 5, 2013)

Aye true that ill pick the fight up again the morra. G'neet


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 5, 2013)

nee sign of a nug yet lad, so it's sat at the post office lol, just put 2 n 2 together there is the dog on her travels too?

Eh! Na chance man, na DOG just that wee bit, like i said i was intending to bung a couple of the pip's from my dog atm, the snip's should show root's anyday, but wtf? I'll shout you on the flip man. 

p.s it was one of the three top's, i had kept it back for you, even when mine was gone ARGGGG!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 6, 2013)

It'll turn up geezer. I'm sure. 

I'm buzzing, notch in on the belt buckle. Fucking work off til dinner to hit the gym haha f u bossman. 

No smell out my gaff this morning. Basement shiting getting it both barrels.


----------



## DST (Mar 6, 2013)

So what have the Basement Shiters done this time mate?


----------



## zVice (Mar 6, 2013)

probably complaining about the old can, I would, 6 months is not good enough



DST said:


> So what have the Basement Shiters done this time mate?


----------



## DST (Mar 6, 2013)

Ah right, gotcha. 6 months is definitely shandy. Would put it past BS to have filled the filter with coal from a fire...numskull mofo's.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 6, 2013)

6 lol try 2 it was bought beginning of jan, I checked all the seals twice. the lad at basement lighting said normally they don't take returns for obv reasons but h said pack it up send it back n mark it for him n he'll sort the refund/part ex for the rhino one i wanted originally.

can't fault that really?! cost me a courier to get it down there maybe a tenner or so. 

he'll likely undo the screws refill it with coal and put it back on the shelf. i'm just happy it doesn't stink out my ken.

thrip war still rages but no damage visible to the plants, i can deal with that....


----------



## TicKle (Mar 6, 2013)

i used to use carbon filters, until one day i took up half the garden and piped the vent directly into the sewers!!! works a treat, my pad has some of the best smelling shit around, literally!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 6, 2013)

Good for Ye. Mine would be on the step askin for a taste. Ps who the Fuck are you?


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2013)

Sewer sounds a plan, but what happens when you have no rain and a dry summer....is that not going to stink the neighbourhood out?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2013)

excuse my rudeness last night Tickle, i was pished up n i get wary of strangers. if piping it round your sewers is working for you fuckin nice one. save a fortune on filters. which reminds me i've to parcel this fucked one up and get it couriered today  

broon dog and glenlivet have given me a bastard behind the eye today. 

grow wise, nee roots in the mini dwc yet leaves are yellowing, i think i must be doing summet wrong. air layering no sign of roots but i forgot to support them so the mothers drooping. and the tray of psycho cuts look pretty shit. i haven't opened the big tent as i dropped an open 2L bottle of water all over the plastic sheet.

Marijuana EXPERT status in danger of being revoked or what.


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> excuse my rudeness last night Tickle, i was pished up n i get wary of strangers. if piping it round your sewers is working for you fuckin nice one. save a fortune on filters. which reminds me i've to parcel this fucked one up and get it couriered today
> 
> broon dog and glenlivet have given me a bastard behind the eye today.
> 
> ...




LOLOLOLOL.

Oh Don Back to the gym with ya! Sweat that shit out


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2013)

day off today, 2 hour sesh tomorrow instead of the afternoon 2 hour hahah 2 hour pub sesh. need a day to rest the muscle groups i'm working kinda all at once. know i shouldn't but just working my legs or upper or back seems hardly worth going for lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 7, 2013)

Theyre the foundation for the rest of it. Although I know what you are saying. A friend from way back never worked his legs. Had a big old upper body, with little tiny chicken legs. He could bench twice what I could, but I could squat more than him.

Hope the head is feeling better.

EDIT: .... and it seems as though things are out of balance over there. My plants only suffer when things in life aren't flowing as they should. Hope you get that worked out soon. Is a sad sight to see our plants doing poorly.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2013)

Mentally had a great day, even tho started a bit hungover, powered through and came up with halff dozen good ideas for our business in a meeting. Think its cos um exercising I'm mentally more energised. I've had some real stress with my lass that's been weighing. But she aced her exams so that's lifting. 

jig man my thighs are like tree trunks I'm trying to lean not bulk them or ill never get into any trousers. 

Found a good local mma/ wing chun gym, I'm aiming for another stone or so and joining. 

It cracks me up to think I get up and look forward to the gym.


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Mar 7, 2013)

your carzy man take a short break catch your breath and get back in the ring to fight old man lol. you will be ok don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2013)

on it, in it.gotta keep fighting or they win. and i'm not ready to roll over just yet.


----------



## TicKle (Mar 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> excuse my rudeness last night Tickle, i was pished up n i get wary of strangers. if piping it round your sewers is working for you fuckin nice one. save a fortune on filters. which reminds me i've to parcel this fucked one up and get it couriered today
> 
> broon dog and glenlivet have given me a bastard behind the eye today.
> 
> ...


np mate, refrained from a counter attack as i was a little baffled tbh  but yeah, works a treat and has done for years now, no smell at all outside the enclosed area


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2013)

Kool we don't get many strangers in here lol welcome. It's friiiiiiday I'm updating at 10 ish. And gyming instead of the pub. And le toon didn't get done over in Europe last night, which I really thought they might playing a team full of Brazilians eto'o etc lol and on astroturf ffs in this day n age.

Laters


----------



## mr west (Mar 8, 2013)

morning don, nearly ten o'clock init lol


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2013)

he's busy pounding the ........ (weights of course!)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2013)

just rotating them clockwatchers! jeeez


----------



## mr west (Mar 8, 2013)

ok sorry don twenty mins late is fashionable


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2013)

sorry had to flog the last of that shish to a mate. make a brew have a natter. fuck me it is friday you know i'm normally not at work til just about now anyway.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2013)

first up, my wank veg  honestly i'm losing my touch. or not keeping my eye on the ball enough, thinking of just buying a easy cloner thing as it looks like my second attempt at one has failed?! 

air layered ones don't look too hot neither 





1&2: psycho air layered mother
3: pre 98 bubba something going on here don't think they like being doused in ferti-lome too much.
4/5/6 smelly berry ( blueberry x livers ). mainlining lookin good left two shoots to take cuts as this ones the best looking( so by sods law will be male  )


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 8, 2013)

Alrite don, What's happening in those pics m8?(1st two) never seen that before. Also what's air layering??. enlighten me o wise one lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;9vEBPYfy1GM]http://youtu.be/9vEBPYfy1GM[/video]

in flowa hinnies

Sour Dog
View attachment 2559102View attachment 2559103
t2oke
View attachment 2559104
Smelly Fingerez
View attachment 2559105

Cheese
View attachment 2559106

Other Dog musky smell but not got the sweet of the other, frosty as you like guvna
View attachment 2559107View attachment 2559108View attachment 2559109

Smelly fingerez, the colas are rock solid, am mould watching
View attachment 2559110

Full tent left n right
View attachment 2559111View attachment 2559101


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Alrite don, What's happening in those pics m8?(1st two) never seen that before. Also what's air layering??. enlighten me o wise one lol


basically you scrape the stem of the mother plant dab it with clonex and stick a wet lump of rockwool round it. seal it with clingfilm and twist ties to keep the moisture in. and wrap in a food bag, though i've not done that for a couple. not sure i't got it quite right but it's my first gan. when you see roots you cut the stem and plant. 

less of the o wise one, folks will think i know what the fuck i'm doing!!


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 8, 2013)

Pic's aint there matey.
That's the first time i've seen that method...interesting.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 8, 2013)

I notice that you're using a clear wrap to hold the cloning medium. Roots don't like light. Try using an aluminum foil wrap instead.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2013)

hahah i've just said the same thing on jigs thread cof, sometimes i just need a head shake...

i wouldn't have thought much would have got through the rockwool but who knows?!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Pic's aint there matey.
> That's the first time i've seen that method...interesting.


right pic dump then



if you can put it on blast!

[video=youtube_share;qXnT3LFTc-s]http://youtu.be/qXnT3LFTc-s[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2013)

if you want to know what any are ask lol


----------



## TicKle (Mar 8, 2013)

my bubba 76 was one finiky assed little fukka in veg, hard to dial in on, but has been fine while in flower.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2013)

this thing looks like a pigs ear the dogs had for a while ffs


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Mar 8, 2013)

sweet ass sweet don those look great.


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Mar 8, 2013)

happy friday everyone we made it to the weekend lol have a great weekend RIU firends


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 8, 2013)

Howdee stranger. i cant believe you said that to tickles. how rude.lol
told ya you should do waterfarm mate. Its so simple its reedickulous , even a moron like me can bust out 18.5 oz off one plant outta one of those units. few tricks but eazy as fuck. Hydro aint as forgiving as soil or coco. good luck and i hope you have a swell rebound.take it easyz


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 8, 2013)

good morning Don, love those pics


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2013)

PITTSBURGHFAN said:


> happy friday everyone we made it to the weekend lol have a great weekend RIU firends


too right man! i'm pumping myself for s 2 hour seschuan at the gym. have a good one wherever you may be.


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Howdee stranger. i cant believe you said that to tickles. how rude.lol
> told ya you should do waterfarm mate. Its so simple its reedickulous , even a moron like me can bust out 18.5 oz off one plant outta one of those units. few tricks but eazy as fuck. Hydro aint as forgiving as soil or coco. good luck and i hope you have a swell rebound.take it easyz


howdy pardnerino, tickle is a scots lad, i think from what i've seen and we in the uk thread are on constant watch for a known grass cataract. NOT ACCUSING YOU tickle lad but it pays to be a little parra. 

Doc i know i can rock DWC no prob it's just getting the clone to root in a medium i can transfer it into the bloody bucket. i'll figure it ambz, have a good one.


209 Cali closet grower said:


> good morning Don, love those pics


morning 209 man! cheers. i can see the final furlong. and i'm galloping lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 8, 2013)

Looks like you'll be doing some chip choppidy here pretty soon D. When you reckon you'll be chopping?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 8, 2013)

So Pic time  I just took a few qiuck snap's, not alot going on right now but here's me DOG






Just done another nanner check and looks like there gone for good


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2013)

god knows probably about a fortnight man?!?!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 8, 2013)

And the Exo Cheese







( doing the gangsta lean )

Lemon Candy ( Caseyband x Lem. Qleaner )
' Doing her thang, throwing the color out right off the bat )






Tent filling up nice 






And, the veggie's






All seems to be coming back good and looking nice n clean! MAN It feel's good


----------



## rasclot (Mar 8, 2013)

Cindyguygrower said:


> So Pic time  I just took a few qiuck snap's, not alot going on right now but here's me DOG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can almost smell n taste her looks the bomb mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2013)

Cindyguygrower said:


> So Pic time  I just took a few qiuck snap's, not alot going on right now but here's me DOG
> 
> 
> 
> ...



deffo diff to both mine. looks effin gorgeous man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2013)

Cindyguygrower said:


> And the Exo Cheese
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lean mean and errr pinky green?!?! lmao lookin grand kidda


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 8, 2013)

Aye i just caught your snap's there, deff. Diff. ( one in the box for ya  )


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2013)

Magic  dicky bird tells me there's a dippy in the fairies sky rocket too. Having a canny day


----------



## delvite (Mar 8, 2013)

heres some good co2 info for ya mate quick not dragged out.......................................
[video=youtube;2AFFFX2Iymk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=2AFFFX2Iymk[/video]
..............................its what ive been looking at


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2013)

Hah old greenface I watched the full hour odd a few year back. Ill check it when I get yem marra


----------



## delvite (Mar 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Hah old greenface I watched the full hour odd a few year back. Ill check it when I get yem marra


it always pays to brush up m8, peace out fr now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2013)

Divent think me ungrateful but I've enough bother with what I've got lol.


----------



## delvite (Mar 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Divent think me ungrateful but I've enough bother with what I've got lol.


lol what are you like lad  its no extra bother swapping the water in ur misting bottle with carbonated water, when the water evaporates the co2 stays on the leaves job done aye


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2013)

Hahah I ain't watched the vid. Apologies I will. In the morning. Honest guv


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2013)

got me thinking here del why not just start watering with carbonated water. principle i'm thinking is if it keeps a bunch of flowers alive longer than just plain water then it should in theory be better than just water for the plant right? el cheapo carbonated water or even fuckin lemonade is cheap enough. bout 30p a no name bottle. might give it a whizz.

i thought you were talking about sealing your grow room and running Co2 24/7. now that's the next level. you can run a 30-near 40c constantly that way. that's what i was meaning abou se how ou go with your heat before you start playing about with Co2 matey.

good info none the less cheers


----------



## zVice (Mar 9, 2013)

hey don,

hope you don't mind me chiming in
may be mistaken but I believe co2 in the root zone is bad




> Adding CO2 to the water will not help the roots and in fact will hurt them. Plants use CO2 when they photosynthesize, the process which results in the production of sugar. Photosynthesis occurs only in areas of the plant that receive light and contain chlorophyll, the source of plants' green color. It is absorbed through pores called stomata. Roots have no chlorophyll and don't ordinarily come in contact with light so they have no use for CO2.
> 
> Both CO2 and oxygen dissolve in water. When water is saturated with CO2 it cannot absorb oxygen so the roots have no source of the element oxygen, which is needed for their metabolism. This weakens the roots and promotes the growth of anaerobic bacteria, which thrive in oxygen-free environments and attack roots.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2013)

well I had no idea so ta! n welcome to the thread! see i can be nice to newcomers Doc Ambz


----------



## delvite (Mar 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> got me thinking here del why not just start watering with carbonated water. principle i'm thinking is if it keeps a bunch of flowers alive longer than just plain water then it should in theory be better than just water for the plant right? el cheapo carbonated water or even fuckin lemonade is cheap enough. bout 30p a no name bottle. might give it a whizz.
> 
> i thought you were talking about sealing your grow room and running Co2 24/7. now that's the next level. you can run a 30-near 40c constantly that way. that's what i was meaning abou se how ou go with your heat before you start playing about with Co2 matey.
> 
> good info none the less cheers


man i was mashed last night lol, co2 to the root zone is a no no m8 its o2 the roots need ( if you want to do this look into hydrogen-peroxide  ) just replace the water with carbonated and give the leaves the normal misting, ive read under the leaves is good too  make sure u only pick up carbonated water none of that other shit like spring with all the extra bollux in, if its water with bicarbinate of soda watch for build up ( like lil mildew spots ) and give them a flat water misting in between 
Never mist when they are in bud m8 it really increases chance of bud rot  peace


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2013)

hahaha fair do, i'm away to the shops now i'll see what i can pick up. no fear of me putting bleach in my roots tho lol even a tiny bit hahah.

only thing i'm spraying on in flower is that ferti-lome stuff. anyway, i'll be intermittently putting the de humidifier on in the tent the last two weeks i need ever drop out this harvest and next. booked up to go to tunisia n august.

then read the home office terrorism warning. i've got it sorted though. i've already been and got a kaftan/moo moo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2013)

just potted up and gave the younguns their first mist of carbonated water. see how they do. the pre 98 bubba is a gnarled shitty fuckin thing. pre 98 ballbag more like. wrinkle McCrinkle.

The next lot are just hairing up and the old 3 are looking fucking beaut if i say so mysen. annoyingly i think the better of my dog cuts is the one where the clones didn't pull through.

the clones of the psycho i've re wrapped foil ( cheers COF! ). the normal in jiffies were starting to mold but i gave them a slight tug and they've taken just so i potted them on and stuck them back in the prop with a mist.

ttfn peeps.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 10, 2013)

Ok Gang, check this! Its my last Exo Cheese, i was lazy on trimming when wet and was breaking the last leave's off when this dropped on page!!!






Yip, a SEED ! There has been nothing near it other than another Cheese and a Liver's along with the ones i just flipped. As you can see it fell from main cola aswell.












And itd GOOOOOD! I dont no whether to even germ this, if its female its kinda a waste to grow atm, but if there's a dude in there who know's what can be done??? All info will help hahah

Donny, here's some nice fan's from this Pineapple haze clone. Huge fresh leave's and suprises me every time. Cand wait till the one i got it come's good. Who know's i might manage to get a tester to you. Still bursting my heed over that last week!!!





' Keeper '


Anyway off to bed, catch you folk's tomor, looks like a white morning ahead, already a couple inch of snow lying 
Great for growing temp's 

cinders


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2013)

you wally, you've not paid all the postage!!!! lmao i've a pound an 9 pence to pay lmao.

cheese or livers pip worra belter! cheese looks frosty as fook too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2013)

more pics, as it's getting close and i'm away the back end of the week so no update till chop time.



This one was getting a bit singed, flew too high towards the sun.... now the damaged laves are purpling? maybe this is the keeper pheno i've been looking for, might throw a few cubes of ice on it's rootball n see if i can purp it up a bit more.


----------



## rasclot (Mar 11, 2013)

Looks like ur onto a winner there mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2013)

i'm going to compare once they're actually finished, but they look very close to what i had first time round. time will tell.

i'm also quite impressed at the overall size of them. going up to 10L airpots was deffo a good move. wish i'd done it yonks back


----------



## rasclot (Mar 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm going to compare once they're actually finished, but they look very close to what i had first time round. time will tell.
> 
> i'm also quite impressed at the overall size of them. going up to 10L airpots was deffo a good move. wish i'd done it yonks back


The cut u had back then I got 5 oz per plant oh I miss it so much


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2013)

5 oz of the stinkiest strongest weed i've smoked. blew my nut off. you seen the pics of the one cindyguy has, looks more like what i had but we'll see in a week or two eh!


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Mar 11, 2013)

good looking pics don i hope everyone had a great weekend. i ran across another tincture recipe has anyone tried it
Oil Extracting Chemistry 101 Haitian Creole Style--------------------------
Extracting The THC Oil out of Your Marijuana

1 Chop up or grind the weed and buds until it looks like grass clipping Also Known As finely ground.
2 Remove any seeds, because they have their own oils that we don&#8217;t want to extract.
3 Dump your grass clipping into your mason jar.
4 Pour in just enough of your grain alcohol until the marijuana clippings can float freely in the mixture.
5 Put the lid tightly on the mason jar and shake the jar a few times.
6 Let your alcoholic marijuana mixture sit for a couple of hours, shaking it every once in awhile. "The mixture should have a dark green color and when it is shaken should form oily bubbles on top of the liquid."
7Place your coffee filter or cloth over your metal container and press it down to form a filter in the metal cup.
8 Pour your marijuana mixture into the coffee filter that&#8217;s in the metal cup, making sure you get the majority of the marijuana out of the jar.
9 Picking up the cloth by the corners and bringing them in squeeze the cloth and marijuana to get as much of the liquid out of the marijuana clump as possible into your metal cup.
10 Go back to step 1-9 and perform them again with your left over marijuana so that way you can get as much THC as possible from it.
11 Now, take your metal cup and put it on your electric stove (make sure it is an electric stove as a gas stove is dangerous to use with alcohol).
12 Turn on the exhaust fan to remove excess vapors from the alcoholic marijuana mixture and turn the burner on low.
13 Keeping a close eye on your alcoholic marijuana mixture make sure it only boils slightly and never put the the burner settings above medium low. Cook the mixture until it is slightly thick. It may take a little while.
14 When the marijuana mixture thickens and darkens remove it from the burner. Try not to let it get too thick or it becomes hard to work with, if you do by accident make it too thick add a little bit of grain alcohol to the mixture and swirl it around until it thins out.
Let the marijuana mixture in the metal cup cool down to room temperature.
15Pour your mixture in the eye dropper bottle. Its Ok to have some grain alcohol left in the mixture so you can work with it, it will not affect the potency of the oil or the smoke.
---------------------------------------&#8230;
Note: If you don&#8217;t have an electric stove do NOT use a gas stove to cook the alcohol. Alcohol is extremely flammable and adding a gas stove to the mix is a dangerous concoction. You can still make your THC oil without using a stove, but you will need to put the mixture in the metal cup somewhere it won&#8217;t be disturbed and you&#8217;ll have to wait for the alcohol to evaporate. This may take days. Plus try not burn down the house, building you're doing it in. And stay alive as well in case the Federal government want you imprison or jailed for judgements. After that you'll be be ready to give all your girlfriends the party of their lifetime.


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Mar 11, 2013)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Don Gin and Ton again.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 11, 2013)

There's a pictoral and a video on the everclear erl process buried in the club 600.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2013)

hatian recipe eh sounds a bit hoodoo voodoo what you don't dare do people!

lol at the if you don;t have an electric stove bit. i.e don't be a complete eeejit and blow your house up. lolathon


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 11, 2013)

Heat and/or flames anywhere near highly combustable materials is a big no-no in my book. I don't care how high I get. 

Love the sig don.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 11, 2013)

The official club 600 erl process

[video=youtube_share;4h7zhPxbr6c]http://youtu.be/4h7zhPxbr6c[/video]


cof


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you wally, you've not paid all the postage!!!! lmao i've a pound an 9 pence to pay lmao.
> 
> cheese or livers pip worra belter! cheese looks frosty as fook too.


Exactle what i thought hahah, Didnt think the 1st would cut it, but aslong as it got there man! Youll like it. Aye a seed? wtf? And the way it fell and looks it came from a pre-flower. Have you had this happen or seen much of the likes with the Cheese Eh?, there's a small chance it could be Liver's, the two got mixed during 2 move's ago lol.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 5 oz of the stinkiest strongest weed i've smoked. blew my nut off. you seen the pics of the one cindyguy has, looks more like what i had but we'll see in a week or two eh!








It was the cold that realy turned her to almost black!

She goes BIG too 











Ahh, memories....



Youll have it by then, think thats them started taking, you can see on a couple where i dipped too much and its ' bulbing ' up on top of jiiffy with wee root's trying, so under they should be showing through peat soon, no checked today. I'll have a peek later, but should be good to go before you


----------



## rasclot (Mar 11, 2013)

Cindyguygrower said:


> It was the cold that realy turned her to almost black!
> 
> She goes BIG too
> 
> ...


Holly guacamole!!!!!! Now that's wot I've been lookin for great job on that mate  ras


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 11, 2013)

She's one of the older Biatch's around town and still going strong  Not that's its no been a mision to keep her so it will be handy to get a couple to the fairy fo keepsake's ect...
Donny, its this im gutted about not having been able to keep

Qrazy Quake @ B.B


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 11, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Heat and/or flames anywhere near highly combustable materials is a big no-no in my book. I don't care how high I get.
> 
> Love the sig don.


hahah, just noticed. About time you stopped dropping those clangers anyhow


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 11, 2013)

Cof, your Vid. ' Contains video content from EMI that is banned in my country on copyright law's blah blah... effin wanted to watch that Argggg!!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 11, 2013)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Cof, your Vid. ' Contains video content from EMI that is banned in my country on copyright law's blah blah... effin wanted to watch that Argggg!!!!


That's DST's video on youtube....and a European upload. Can anyone help?


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 11, 2013)

Cindyguygrower said:


> She's one of the older Biatch's around town and still going strong  Not that's its no been a mision to keep her so it will be handy to get a couple to the fairy fo keepsake's ect...
> Donny, its this im gutted about not having been able to keep
> 
> Qrazy Quake @ B.B



That's just beautiful mate. Love them colors. I wanna smoke some bad. Shame it's gone.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 11, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> That's DST's video on youtube....and a European upload. Can anyone help?
> 
> 
> cof


Go to Hidemyass.com

Change the server to US

Paste this in the box: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4h7zhPxbr6c

That should work... i hope.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Love the sig don.


I am japan today  toon won i celebrated. back to the clean living again. i'm all or nothing no happy medium. i get so far without drink n smoke then have a blow out and re start over. 



Cindyguygrower said:


> Exactle what i thought hahah, Didnt think the 1st would cut it, but aslong as it got there man! Youll like it. Aye a seed? wtf? And the way it fell and looks it came from a pre-flower. Have you had this happen or seen much of the likes with the Cheese Eh?, there's a small chance it could be Liver's, the two got mixed during 2 move's ago lol.





Cindyguygrower said:


> It was the cold that realy turned her to almost black!
> 
> She goes BIG too
> 
> ...


it will arrive hopefully tomorrow or wed mat. or i'll have to send someone to pick it up from work as i'm away from wed at 5pm lol. my lass will be thrilled lol. seed could be from any stray really. my smelly cherry usually puts fem pips in it's pre flowers in most cases and it's cheese related. 

I haven't revisited the QQ for ages. i should pop a pack n keeper hunt.


Cindyguygrower said:


> She's one of the older Biatch's around town and still going strong  Not that's its no been a mision to keep her so it will be handy to get a couple to the fairy fo keepsake's ect...
> Donny, its this im gutted about not having been able to keep
> 
> Qrazy Quake @ B.B


aye you had a cracker of a pheno lad. but as proven with the dog it can be done again


Cindyguygrower said:


> hahah, just noticed. About time you stopped dropping those clangers anyhow


hahahah don;t i fuckin know it!


jigfresh said:


> That's just beautiful mate. Love them colours. I wanna smoke some bad. Shame it's gone.


you know the place to get em fella  mine smelled like ripe grapefruit citrus gorgeousness. what was yours like cindy, i never asked?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 11, 2013)

I have some seeds labeled (C4 x CB) X (CC x L)... is that QQ?

Otherwise I got a line up of BB stuff waiting to get popped: Psycho killer, DPQ, Deep Blue, PK surprise, Sour Cherry, Engineers Dream, Deep Psycho, Southern Charm, Sour Lemon, and a few Dogs. 

I love the folks over there at Breeders Boutique.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2013)

Lol jig mate does any of that description say QQ 

those pips are hemlocks I believe. I have some to pop. But its a long line


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 11, 2013)

I found that is actually Sour Cherry with a long name. Guess I'll need to place another order for the QQ and Smelly Cherry.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2013)

hahahah. check your rep bro


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 11, 2013)

Cheers pal. I'm happy for you that your side won. Looking up at 10th spot. Good stuff.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2013)

2 points goal dif below the great unwashed. Top half finish, above the mackems, and the two main English prem teams in the europa we've played and beaten.. I'm not building my hopes up tho. Being a toon fan has beaten that out of me.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 11, 2013)

Aye Don, Re: the Q.Q mine tasted along same ' grapfruity citrus ', but had a nice smooth not sure aftertaste. That got done small as you can see under a 400 just hanging no cab. or tent. But i was just thinking of going through what seed's i have.


jig the CB x C4 is H.C's, and think the CCxL might be Cherry Cheese x Liver's ( smelly cherry ? ) been away a while hahah, then again Don think's diff. so ??? But i'll give you a peek of the C.BxC4 i done:






Great Smoke mate!

p.s like i was saying Don, there is'nt much chance anything stray could have caught that Liver's ( as in cannabis plant lol ) Ive only had another Liver's and a Cheese in with it, untill a fortnight or so ago the new few went in but no male's or have been???? Sew it n see ? Keep for a rainy day ? Fek know's but aye the bud is sweeeeeeeeeeet 

So if your out of town Wed. will i hold the pup? I'll expect feeding a walking cost's, take the pound 9 off the gross 
cgg


----------



## mr west (Mar 11, 2013)

http://www.anchorfree.com/
try this vpn thingy u dunt get probs with utube if u got it


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 11, 2013)

mr west said:


> http://www.anchorfree.com/
> try this vpn thingy u dunt get probs with utube if u got it


Nice One Snr. West. He's no half handy with a hair dryer this lad eh!  lol, still great vid D, Ive been watching a few BHO and Qwick Wash method's and this seem's super easy comparde to most other's. Look's amazing too bruv.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2013)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Aye Don, Re: the Q.Q mine tasted along same ' grapfruity citrus ', but had a nice smooth not sure aftertaste. That got done small as you can see under a 400 just hanging no cab. or tent. But i was just thinking of going through what seed's i have.
> 
> jig the CB x C4 is H.C's, and think the CCxL might be Cherry Cheese x Liver's ( smelly cherry ? ) been away a while hahah, then again Don think's diff. so ??? But i'll give you a peek of the C.BxC4 i done:
> 
> ...


aye CC x L that's the smelly cherry, probably f2 if memory serves which it usually doesn't. quite frankly HC's CB x C4 could be pure gold an i wouldn't grow it. olive branch was chucked back at me and BB so fuck him. we're more than a year forward and i don't see his seedbank or strains for sale anywhere, must have missed him at the canna cup. 

seed like that is to good to give away fella. looks well viable, i'd hold onto it  and yeah hold off on dog in the fairy mail til friday if that's kool with you mate


Cindyguygrower said:


> Nice One Snr. West. He's no half handy with a hair dryer this lad eh!  lol, still great vid D, Ive been watching a few BHO and Qwick Wash method's and this seem's super easy comparde to most other's. Look's amazing too bruv.


You should try the end product man, KILLER cut through stone. I was there when he did his first ever run. completely cattled


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 12, 2013)

always somthing good in your thread bro!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2013)

always some drama usually lol. just given the missus the run down on what needs doing while i'm away. she's referred to the smelly fingerez as the beast in the notes lmao took a taster branch yesterday, nugs are rock hard

old filter has finally worn out could smell it outside again. thankfully with the cold weather, the hot air rises pretty fast n carries the smell. 

new rhino comes the morrow, i've to get to work wait for it arriving then taxi it home set it up then get back to work for 4 then to the station for 5 for the train. going to be a close one unless by the race of god the courier is there sharpish.


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 12, 2013)

still not foung that keeper mother yet?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2013)

got lemon pledge psycho killer, which will be a a long time feature, a dog cut and two i've got going to choose from tho only a clone from one, so might be a dreaded reveg, though its that big it wont fit lol. apart from that psycho as standard. 

the cut in my mini dwc style prop thing has a load of roots about 4 ml long, that looks fucking lovely now it's near finished, i'm going to give it a good veg and train then into the DWC i built a while back. it's got a few naner issues, nowt reverse doesn't fix and it's 10-11 week finish which is no good to me, unless i find the smoke amazing which folks are saying it's not the holy grail....


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 12, 2013)

you know what the sweet a s is in week time she showed her bits after the first day!,o flower


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2013)

Typical hahaha. I got pissed off and culled all 3


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2013)

so pissed off with my clone game it's not funny. they'd just started to root. so i potted em up stuck em back in the prop with a mist morning and night for 2 more days, too them out the prop and they've fucking keeled over. i'm sick as a chip. i need a sure fire or no one's getting cuts me included by looks of it. i'm having like 30-35% success rate. driving me mad.

on the plus the dwc one is looking FAB captains.

thinking of a mark 3 cloner similar to the dwc one but bigger, i need a bigger soup container lol. cake saver maybe with a shallow bow under it. idk all i do know is i'm fucking cheesed off not knowing why my clones keep carking it.


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2013)

Not sure what to say mate. You obviously know how to clone so no point running through how to do it...so frustrating.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2013)

short of going back to sticking a load of cuts in a glass on the windowsill i dunno either. narks me thinking about paying 65 bar plus postage for a aero cloner though. when i've spent on bits n bobs that have not worked. 

the dc one seems to be going great guns now it's actually rooted. i'll tinker with it when i get back sunday.


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2013)

You ever thought about rockwool? I was pondering about it at one stage.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2013)

that's what i'm air layering with now. see how it goes. ph balancing the water was a pain. not even sure it was necessary.

View attachment 2566533View attachment 2566534

i'll have to o back through and find out the date i put them in. but i don't think it's been any faster than the glass on a windowsill technique. i'll check though.

EDIT: looking at the leaves it looks like it's been a bit hungry, think it needs more than clonex in the water, maybe a ml of A&B or rhizo. 

tester branch of the smelly fingerez is quick dry and still full of nutes but it smells nice. sample that later


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2013)

aye lad, it looks a bit peckish that yin!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2013)

I replaced its water with a half litre with a ll of a n b. Overnight perk up!


----------



## delvite (Mar 13, 2013)

about water ph'ing, are you working with ppm n ec n such m8?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2013)

i was yes. i've kept 2 jars of the right mix to calibrate it as it's just a cheapo pen. tbh it'll annoy the fuck out of me if i have to calibrate it every time i want to top up my dwc bucket.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 13, 2013)

You should only have to calibrate once a month or so depending on frequency of use. Less if you store it with a dab of reference solution in the test bulb cover.
So it was the ones that you air layered that bit the big one?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2013)

nah the jiffy pellet ones, the air layered i'm leaving a few more days to check. 

having a reet mare, new filter got delivery got bogged down in the snow and not delivered, I've had to divert it to a mates house and ask him to install the fucking thing tomorrow night.


----------



## delvite (Mar 13, 2013)

when the water mucks round my area i use ph'er for aquariums, it keeps it in line a treat but ive read its messed with alot of peoples ppm an ec ( sending it up ) but if your low enough you should get away with it i do i just dont use it all the time and sparingly


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2013)

Can everyone just stop having "mares" please...


----------



## delvite (Mar 13, 2013)

DST said:


> Can everyone just stop having "mares" please...


lol we will one day m8


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so pissed off with my clone game it's not funny. they'd just started to root. so i potted em up stuck em back in the prop with a mist morning and night for 2 more days, too them out the prop and they've fucking keeled over. i'm sick as a chip. i need a sure fire or no one's getting cuts me included by looks of it. i'm having like 30-35% success rate. driving me mad.
> 
> on the plus the dwc one is looking FAB captains.
> 
> thinking of a mark 3 cloner similar to the dwc one but bigger, i need a bigger soup container lol. cake saver maybe with a shallow bow under it. idk all i do know is i'm fucking cheesed off not knowing why my clones keep carking it.



did your cuttings wilt after they had rooted when you took them out of the propagator ? , i think that's what you are saying, that is hard to avoid with some cuttings
i find the ones that wilt will do so in less than 30 mins of taking them out of the propagator , they are full of roots but do not seem to want to use them yet

i got round this issue by using a large propagator lid that fits over one of my smaller NFT tanks, so i take the rooted cuttings out of the propagator and put them in a nft tank but still keep a high humidity around them with the large lid on top, it does not fully fit like a real propagator so the humidty is high but not as high as it would be in the propagator, which is just what the sensitive cuttings need
i acclimatize the sensitive ones to the outside lower humidity over the next day or two

peace


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that's what i'm air layering with now. see how it goes. ph balancing the water was a pain. not even sure it was necessary.
> 
> View attachment 2566533View attachment 2566534
> 
> ...


 red steam, is not a good cut to clone.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> did your cuttings wilt after they had rooted when you took them out of the propagator ? , i think that's what you are saying, that is hard to avoid with some cuttings
> i find the ones that wilt will do so in less than 30 mins of taking them out of the propagator , they are full of roots but do not seem to want to use them yet
> 
> i got round this issue by using a large propagator lid that fits over one of my smaller NFT tanks, so i take the rooted cuttings out of the propagator and put them in a nft tank but still keep a high humidity around them with the large lid on top, it does not fully fit like a real propagator so the humidty is high but not as high as it would be in the propagator, which is just what the sensitive cuttings need
> ...


that's basically exactly whats happened. i potted them then put them back in the prop for a couple of days but some just weren't ready to be removed but with me leaving my gf in charge i didn't wan to complicate things by saying she'd have to move some of them out of the prop and see how they go etc etc. anyway, i've enough stress on presently with work so, god dam i hate exhibitions. nowt but stress. unproductive, expensive stress. after 8 hours on me feet, with no lunch break. i then have to do all my other daily routine jobs before i go for a crappy meal and not have a drink. which is usually my only sanity saver at these things

them who were due cuts may have to wait a while or take fresh from different mothers.  


209 Cali closet grower said:


> red steam, is not a good cut to clone.


i was green when it started out 209, i musta been underfeeding her. 

the psycho strain is usually reddy/pinkish in the stalk anyway. 


anyway i've got the filter coming and it's a 5 min job to change over, that's the piece of mind i need. i can deal with all other things in my stride. the stress of knowin it only takes one curious visitor to walk past the house and my lass could be down the copshop while i'm away if a heavy thought. i know i'm para, but it keeps you safe doesn't it.



PMA i have it a lot better than a lot of poor folks so enough negativity and no with the adventure!!! 

quick bong before the train and am gone.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 13, 2013)

The roots, while short, are freaking ridiculous on the mini dwc clone. Have a good trip bru.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2013)

hahah thanks jig, i'm going to try the hotel has a gym, pool sauna and steam room. does a top full english too 
roots a gogo by time i get back on sunday, can't wait to get it moved into the big DWC


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm hoping it really takes off for you in the big one. I'm missing my hydro right about now... you know when things are going right cuz they grow a ton each day... or doing it wrong when they don't grow.

I freaking love staying in nicer hotels. As long as it's not budget I have a blast. haha, unless there are heavy footed folks in the room above. A few weeks ago the place we stayed had a lush breakfast setup. Only problem it was a cheaper hotel.... so all the guests were the kinda peeps who GO Fucking INSane when they are around something 'free'. There was seriously almost a fight. It was like pigeons going after a pile of seed.

I like steam rooms. That would be nice.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm going to enjoy all amenities to the full, avoid my colleagues but for mealtimes if I can manage it. They make me angry when there's no break. 

I cant tell if its just added stress or me not smoking weed in a fortnight making me angry. I like the clarity n drive improvement but I'm a lot angrier than normal. I hate situations out of my control.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 13, 2013)

Meditation works wonders for me. 15 mins a day (when I remember to do it). Melts the anger, frustration, and hostility away.

Good luck avoiding the coworkers.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2013)

You're the second or third guy to tell me to try meditation. I just can't slip out of focus or I get bored. I'd rather do an hour on the cross drainer. Clears my head usually. 

Tolerance break ends Sunday not that I had one lol, just ill need to road test 2 dogs and the smelly fingerez.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 13, 2013)

Running may clear you mind, but meditating trains your mind. Helps all day.

I've found testing nugs on a tolerance break is a bit useless. It all smashed my head up lol. Have you run the smelly fingers yourself yet? Looks like a nice cut.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2013)

Yeah I'm thinking the smoke report prob wouldn't be accurate lol
this is my first run in coco the clone sprouting good footage will go into the dwc for the second run. Can't wait to get training it


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 14, 2013)

Way to go Newcastle! Were you nervous? 94th minute. Jeez man. Hope your hearts alright.


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 15, 2013)

Donnie Mate hows trick Bro?
off with gaf r ya?


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 16, 2013)

hows them clones cumming on D


----------



## mr west (Mar 16, 2013)

I think dons away at the min, if u read back he talks of hotels and two weeks with out a smoke


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2013)

I think the absence has to do with the football match... haven't heard form him since. His team did well... not sure if that is good or bad news for Donnys health lol.


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm pretty sure he's away to a works exhibition or something along those lines


----------



## delvite (Mar 16, 2013)

..............................................plz take a seat in the reception area and don will be with you shortly


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2013)

Hay peeps, yeah I've been at a trade expo/ pain in the balls. Argument with the boss before we started. Its been a farce. Buuuuurmingham is sheeeeeeeit. Don't ever go.


----------



## delvite (Mar 16, 2013)

haha what did i say " speak of the don n he turns up " glad ya had a gud time m8 lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 17, 2013)

not too far from us don in brum, perhaps an hour lol


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Hay peeps, yeah I've been at a trade expo/ pain in the balls. Argument with the boss before we started. Its been a farce. Buuuuurmingham is sheeeeeeeit. Don't ever go.



But its where the Blefrey is!! What a great golf course... UK won the ryder cup there..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2013)

Too busy n knackered to do much after being on a stand talking education to teachers 8 hours a day. Did I mention academics are [email protected]$. 

Couple of drinks n food then spark out. Did manage to get to the hotel gym but was so cream crackered I did a half arsed sesh 

Back on it hard this week. 

No idea what's going on in my grow. Report back later. Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> But its where the Blefrey is!! What a great golf course... UK won the ryder cup there..


The hotel was attached to a golf course not sure which one tho. Hard frost still so no one was on it that I saw.


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 17, 2013)

Probably was the Belfrey


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2013)

i haven't the faintest when it comes to golf.

we stayed here: http://www.windmillvillagehotel.co.uk/golf-leisure-club.php

my boss is so tight he squeaks when he walks so it probably wasn't the belfrey we stayed near lol.


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 17, 2013)

I used to love working away. Suppose it depends on the job


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2013)

this trips been a hellish nightmare but on the positive side, i now have mentally made the switch, i will be retraining, no question. probably have to do an evening course or a part time, might see if i can then i won't feel it in the pocket as much. though the thought of returning to academia isn't thrilling me i have to say.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2013)

right, update of sorts. the mini cloners roots have embedded themselves through the dish scrubber, so i guess that's going to have to stay in place when it goes into the bigger dwc. 

the dog i have a mother of has nearly finished and has swollen calyx's receded hairs and all the tips of the calyx's are purple. i nearly creamed when i touched the buds, the resin is off the map, smells fucking deeeelish. the other dog looks another week or two off finishing, smells sweet and looks very sour leaning. 

smelly fingerez looks pretty much done to me, sativa high from the tester was cracking, kept my mate from work up til 3 in the morning after a toot on the pipe about half 10. no body to the stone what so ever. bag appeal 11 out of 10. 

my veggers are still full of thrips, the clones of the psycho look knackered all bar one or two out of i think 10 to start with... I haven't unwrapped the tinfoil to see if the air layered ones have taken yet. 

mate installed the filter spot on. the quality difference between the rhino and the cheapo is in every way better. worth the outlay of 90 bar, the lad at basement lighting refunded the shite one in full. 


and that my pedigree chums is that. i'm away to watch us hammer wigan. Allez Le Toon!!!


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2013)

doggy sounds promising. My new one is still vegging, but it reeks to high heaven.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2013)

well after the brief touch of one of the sugar leaves my thumb still stank of ganj until i went to bed. when it's done you fancy comparing notes? 

update this morning. no time specification after the last backlash


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i haven't the faintest when it comes to golf.
> 
> we stayed here: http://www.windmillvillagehotel.co.uk/golf-leisure-club.php
> 
> my boss is so tight he squeaks when he walks so it probably wasn't the belfrey we stayed near lol.


LOL... squeaks when walks...LOL

Hope you have a good week. I gotta big take down this morning one Liberty Haze and one sour Diesel 2


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 18, 2013)

Don can i post a few pics of my dog in here so you can tell me which pheno i have?


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2013)

nae bother lad, I think it's imperative!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> well after the brief touch of one of the sugar leaves my thumb still stank of ganj until i went to bed. when it's done you fancy comparing notes?
> 
> update this morning. no time specification after the last backlash


----------



## rasclot (Mar 18, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Don can i post a few pics of my dog in here so you can tell me which pheno i have?


I'm sure donny won't mind mate I wanna see it lol


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 18, 2013)

rasclot said:


> I'm sure donny won't mind mate I wanna see it lol


Here it is rasclot. I'm just interested as it's the only dog i've got lol. Dst says it looks like a killer pheno don had a while back


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;s-xd3NuWQI0]http://youtu.be/s-xd3NuWQI0[/video]

righty then Dog #3 think this will be the keeper


DOG #5 no clones of this one, looks longer finish by a week n more smells sweeter than the #3


The Dog #3 mother, good branching


The Smelly Fingerez



The baby fingerez in the DWC



who needs root riots n rockwool when you've got a dish scrubber lol speaking of which i'll be unwrapping the air layered ones tonight.

don't think they like being fertilomed.

the normal psycho clones are pretty weary 


The pre 98 bubba has finally put out some proper leaves:


the next round, 2 toke livers leaning pheno/ exo / whole tent ( bit dark soz )



bigun in the front is another fingerez.

and finally veggers



can;t remember what's in there. heads fried after the trade show.


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 18, 2013)

The dog #3 looks the bizz mate. Crazy resin production. Is that down to genetics or is it something you do? The 2tk i had was frosty as fek too


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Here it is rasclot. I'm just interested as it's the only dog i've got lol. Dst says it looks like a killer pheno don had a while back


looks like more a mixed balance of the two i have. but till it's flowering i couldn't say for sure bro. does look like a winner either way


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> The dog #3 looks the bizz mate. Crazy resin production. Is that down to genetics or is it something you do? The 2tk i had was frosty as fek too


little of column a and b fella. nutes play a part or snake oils as D likes to call them


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 18, 2013)

Give me a shout when it's ready to leave plz mate


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 18, 2013)

It's hard to believe your fighting a thrip attack. Everything looks healthy, plenty of frost around there too.... brrrrr, it's like winter in there! 
killer update!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2013)

Closetgardner said:


> Give me a shout when it's ready to leave plz mate


hahaha right oh, i've got punters ya kna


colocowboy said:


> It's hard to believe your fighting a thrip attack. Everything looks healthy, plenty of frost around there too.... brrrrr, it's like winter in there!
> killer update!


they only love certain plants it seems. the prob is i work in a tiny space, taking all the girls out to spray every inch of them is a massive tetris nightmare i have done it a couple of times for the veggers but the big girls it's a nightmare.

cheers cowboy!


----------



## delvite (Mar 18, 2013)

all i can say is knock out update m8, hard to believe you can fit so much beauty into one place. gr8 growin owa lad


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2013)

cheers del kidda 

aye it's coming together nicely. needed too i've a holiday to pay for and hopefully an access course at college. open night for sept joining is on wed. looking forward to it. this getting fit lark is giving me mental energy i'd forgotten i had. my work ideas are flowing. i basically invented a new product on the spot at the trade show. a new multi sensory learning aid for kids. what's out there is shite. never know ya might see ol donny on dragons den i a bit.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey mate... don't forget about libraries. There are many of them out there and I know you do scholastics, but libraries may be another market for whatever ideas you have. And libraries are untouched by a lot of folks cuz they just don't know how many of them there are. We got more libraries than McDonalds in the US. Hard to believe. If you sold whatever to all of them at a small price it adds up. I have a mate in London who's dad invented a dvd something or other. It did alright. Then he sold to US libraries and it started a whole market for informational dvd's and libraries. He now lives a couple doors down from Jonny Depp in the south of france. No kidding.

If you ever want to break into the market my lady could help you roll things out. She's looking to branch out as a contractor anyways and has tons of contacts.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2013)

mate in the uk they're closing the libraries. internet is killing them not so slowly. we literally had a demonstration in the toon center last week to protest against the closure of like 12 libraries in outer communities yet in the main city library they leave the lights blazing all night long. our council haven't got a friggin clue man.

my main job we tried giving the software to the libraries but they weren't bothered. the kids just go in on a night time to facebonk or other social network stuff. it saddens me. i have a mate who's actually a librarian and he knows his jobs going, so the libraries have a buy the books scheme, he's basically now clearing them out of first editions worth hundreds and cd box sets n shit and flogging them on ebay. his severance pay will be naff all. get this, someone donated a carrier bag full of used stamps. some worth 6 grand a piece. some nothing one, or two from wwII germany with so many zero's it's mad.

one day well rely n technology too much and the skills of old will be gone. 

well gotta run, tea needs making lunch for tomorrow needs prepped, then to see how the air layering went. 

laters peeps


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 18, 2013)

Ma Uncle collected stamps (rip lung cancer) got me into it wen a was a kid (nigh on 30 yr ago lol) really interesting if thats ur cuppa tea. Fuck he had thousands bout a 1x1 tent from floor to ceiling full,think ma mum got bout 20k for the lot n to b honest she was robbed. Av still got a good few albums but a doubt theres any worth that lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2013)

ah man, that's a shame. big C's a reet fucker. my dad's just told me over sunday dinner the other week he's had a melanoma removed cryogenically off his cheek ffs. i was foaming. he didn't want to worry me apparently as it wasn't life threatening. nutjob that he is.

I was into first editions as a youngster but grew out of it. be about a hundred years afore they're worth more than the face value lol. got a load of coins though £5's n the like


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 18, 2013)

Fuckin usual,always think they're doin us a favour by keepin quiet. You'd think they'd learn at their age lol... Put me in the mood to dig out ma stamps now,need to pop to ma mums in the mornin. Think av got the royal mail mint coins with the 1/2 penny right up to the £,with a wee Scottish £ folded inside,that'l b worth a few quid in a coupla hunner yr lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2013)

aye i got mine of me mother a while back phoned up the gadgie to get an estimate. wounded lol. 



so the air layering was almost a complete failure. i did see one tiny white root forming out of the main stem bauble. so i've re wrapped it in rockwool clingfilm and tinfoil. see if it comes. the other two were an exercise in plant mutilation


----------



## mr west (Mar 18, 2013)

ive been doing my clones in water for first couple of days b4 dipping in clonex and planting em in jiffys, seems to be working without cuting a 45degree cut and scoring and all the stuff i used to do.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> mate in the uk they're closing the libraries. internet is killing them not so slowly. we literally had a demonstration in the toon center last week to protest against the closure of like 12 libraries in outer communities yet in the main city library they leave the lights blazing all night long. our council haven't got a friggin clue man.
> 
> my main job we tried giving the software to the libraries but they weren't bothered. the kids just go in on a night time to facebonk or other social network stuff. it saddens me. i have a mate who's actually a librarian and he knows his jobs going, so the libraries have a buy the books scheme, he's basically now clearing them out of first editions worth hundreds and cd box sets n shit and flogging them on ebay. his severance pay will be naff all. get this, someone donated a carrier bag full of used stamps. some worth 6 grand a piece. some nothing one, or two from wwII germany with so many zero's it's mad.
> 
> one day well rely n technology too much and the skills of old will be gone.


I hear ya mate. They are shutting down libraries here too. But some of them are still open and they still spend money. My friends dad made his money from US libraries. Last year libraries only in California spend $950,000,000 on databases alone. That's not a single physical book, computer, or chair. And that's just California. I dont' know, if you want to overlook libraries that's your call... but I think it's something worth looking into if you ever want to make it really big with an idea. The American Library Association's annual conference is either the largest or second largest annual conference in the US.

If anything they are looking for ways to save money these days. So if someone had a product that was as good or better than the others right now, but sold for less money it would get eaten up. Just a thought.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm not binning the idea jig, not at all. Its just that to be blunt our companies ip holders are like cart horses with blinkers on. They only see one way to sell and the model isn't right for the US. It could be though for sure but these guys are fools, besides that I'm fed up working hard making them money. I want my own biz and products or rather fingers in pies. I could bore you with the full ins and outs but I like you  

The new product is a physical thing that I want to prototype and push to market.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2013)

I didn't mean working for anyone... you need to be out on your own. Too smart to be earning someone else money. 

Thanks for leaving out all the details. Hope your Tuesday is a good one pal.

And there is crazy new developments in 3D printing. No need to send off to china for a prototype... just print the shit out locally for cheap.


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice stuff Don, your favoured DOG sure is nice looking. As is the Smelly'z.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2013)

mr west said:


> ive been doing my clones in water for first couple of days b4 dipping in clonex and planting em in jiffys, seems to be working without cuting a 45degree cut and scoring and all the stuff i used to do.


ah man the old ways are the best ways. glass of water and on the windowsill. been done thousands of years. that said i think with the right size pot and nute mix the dwc is what i'll settle on even if i'm putting rockwool into coco.


jigfresh said:


> I didn't mean working for anyone... you need to be out on your own. Too smart to be earning someone else money.
> Thanks for leaving out all the details. Hope your Tuesday is a good one pal.
> And there is crazy new developments in 3D printing. No need to send off to china for a prototype... just print the shit out locally for cheap.


ah jig thanks man but today will be full of more of the same and worse lol. i feel like he captain in bridge over the river kwai ffs. ill do the best i can because that's me even if it feels like i'm working for the enemy. 

they can't hold me back though. the course starts september and is a 32 week thing 3 hours on a night each week and that's just to get on the foundation degree. endgoal in sight is now my mantra bru. 


DST said:


> Nice stuff Don, your favoured DOG sure is nice looking. As is the Smelly'z.


cheers Dogfather, i don't think it's one of the original pheno's i had but actually almost a mix of the two, def OG lean it'll probably come down this weekend looks almost there. looks almost hairless. i think i'll run a litter and do a mix of styles, couple as they are and slight lst/ mainline to fim. it'd make a excellent scrog candidate. i'm thinking the sog untouched plant will give me those huge fat colas, but also probably mould at this time of year.

Does anyone else find the news makes them angry? my gf needs something on while she chows breaky but it just makes me rage seeing the shit going on. 

10 years since we and the us invaded iraq, what do the rebels do?! car bomb their own people. not the forces still there. yeah cos that's going to bring more people over to your cause of bringing back the regime. sheer fucking lunacy.


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2013)

It def looks like a lot more like my pheon to be honest. Looks a bit stretchier than the one you had before (which is looking similar to my new dog 2010 - just posted on the 6double0).

The flower from the DOG I have been running for the last 3 year. Flower looks very similar to yours.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2013)

News is bad for your health... for real. I talked my mom out of it and she gave it up a couple months ago. Says she is much happier and now when she see it has no idea why she ever watched in the first place. There are websites that can keep you informed without the commentary and opinion. I need to have something on the telly when I eat as well... anything but news is alright. It makes me beyond angry. Seriously want to start doing massive bodily harm to people (mostly politicians and cops). Not good for my blood pressure and doesn't do me a bit of good anyhow. I vote and study up on things before I do, no idea why I need to know all what's going on every day.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2013)

DST said:


> It def looks like a lot more like my pheon to be honest. Looks a bit stretchier than the one you had before (which is looking similar to my new dog 2010 - just posted on the 6double0).
> 
> The flower from the DOG I have been running for the last 3 year. Flower looks very similar to yours.


very similar, does yours purple at the calyx tip? i'll post the pics in the 6 dubblought when i hit work. haven't even managed o get round my subbed threads yet. 



jigfresh said:


> News is bad for your health... for real. I talked my mom out of it and she gave it up a couple months ago. Says she is much happier and now when she see it has no idea why she ever watched in the first place. There are websites that can keep you informed without the commentary and opinion. I need to have something on the telly when I eat as well... anything but news is alright. It makes me beyond angry. Seriously want to start doing massive bodily harm to people (mostly politicians and cops). Not good for my blood pressure and doesn't do me a bit of good anyhow. I vote and study up on things before I do, no idea why I need to know all what's going on every day.


100% agree jig, i don't think my gf actually watches it either  just lets it go over her head as noise. i can't for some reason. 

had a smoke for the first time in a god while last night out my swank new bubbler from a good friend over the pond. liked being high but then had to go and spoil it with a PB&J on toast. skinny me and stoned me don't seem to want to be friends it seems  

i owe i owe it's off to work i go. laters guys.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2013)

say something for the record, tell the people what you feel.

[video=youtube_share;8B6zFNOsq_I]http://youtu.be/8B6zFNOsq_I[/video]


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2013)

with the right drop in temps the leaves will colour, but not on the calyx tip that I have seen.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> very similar, does yours purple at the calyx tip? .


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 19, 2013)

Morning lads,
the fukin world is catching on fire. 

I see it coming but can do nothing to stop it.

Military service allows you to read between the lines and from where i sit it reads like a fukin horror story.
US govt is trying to purchase 16 millon rounds of ammo for the Dept of Homeland security,,,,,wtf are they getting ready for?


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 19, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> Morning lads,
> the fukin world is catching on fire.
> 
> I see it coming but can do nothing to stop it.
> ...


That's the gov't way of gun control. Have you priced ammo lately? A 500 brick of .22's is over $20 with the higher calibers in the statosphere.

The news ticks me off, too, but it's the only way to stay informed, when you throw out the bias.


cof


----------



## delvite (Mar 19, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> Morning lads,
> the fukin world is catching on fire.
> 
> I see it coming but can do nothing to stop it.
> ...


alex knows ...................................... http://www.infowars.com/dhs-purchases-200-million-more-rounds-of-ammunition/ ...............


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2013)

my gf was telling me last night about Ahmadinejad in iran and their nuke programs. she didn't study history so i told her about the cold war and how we all nearly weren't here. 

not so sure that's going to happen or not. but the US has embargo'd them and anyone with them to buggery as standard practise. kim jong mark II will band with them and unite against the west. 

our numpty cameron will lapdog along to obama's tune as per usual and we're all fucked. i'll then be on your doorstep DST claiming my EU citizenship in full and getting the fuck outta dodge. or maybe i'll enlist hahaha when the race war begins. there'll be no room for wall flowers.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2013)

http://metro.co.uk/2013/03/19/scratch-and-sniff-cards-published-to-crack-down-on-illegal-cannabis-farms-3547276/

anyone got those glock 18 pips in their fridge?

View attachment 2576549


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2013)

What I want to know is how does knowing that information actually change your life. Like how would your life day to day be different if you did not know what was going on all round the world. And that's a serious question.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2013)

seriously sometimes I wish i could be that blind/ignorant. it's like Neo waking up in the matrix jig. I try and open peoples eyes like morpheus ffs hahaha what a comparison to make. 

knowledge is power.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2013)

I don't understand what you mean. How is knowing what is going on in Iran politics power? I honestly don't get it. It seems as if your life would be exactly the same without that knowledge.


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2013)

Ultimately, knowledge is power, problem being, information gleened from news and media is often a load of bullshit.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2013)

The voting public are supposed to control the idiot in charge jig. democracy, change the idiot at the front, change the way the country focuses.

i can't exactly hop on a plain to iran but if even helping form/change an opinion on it in these little threads on the net changes someone's opinion it's a start.


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 19, 2013)

hey d get is a update on the s&s lol


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2013)

Do you know of many pro iran people that hang out in the circles you do?

About the matrix. Neo and his friends were fighting with everything they were against the powers that be. The people in the matrix were sheep who knew no better. If you were using the knowledge you were gaining to actively fight the system I would think it worth while. Otherwise it's like taking the blue pill, knowing what's going on, then being inserted back into the matrix as a sheep. You are just living out your life... only you know what kind of fucked up shit is going on behind the scenes. Sounds a depressing situation.

To me one should pick to be either a Neo, or chose to not be consumed by the powers that be. If you aren't going to do anything about government, why concern yourself with it from day to day. Do you not think they'll provide a write up on candidates before elections happen? It just doesn't make any sense to me why you feel news is the "important" information. There is all sorts of stuff you nor I know about. Why is none of that stuff "important" enough to spend 30 minutes of your day learning about?

And I still wonder... how would your life be different in any single way if you had never seen the news in your life?

If ya want me to shut up donny I will.  It's just that I care about you and don't see why you want to keep your blood pressure up with something that seems so not worth while.


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 19, 2013)

Wtf..........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2013)

life is worthwhile jig, i'd never tell you to shut up unless you called me a mackem or something. i actually worked with a kurdish lad for a couple of years who clue'd me up on the situation in iraq/iran 

knowing is depressing. opening someone's eyes to it might make them not a sun (newspaper) reading moron racist who hates them all. i can;t believe you'd rather not know the injustices. yeah it gets my blood angried up seeing the news but what you going to do when that shits on your doorstep. 

I vote every time. i know what the candidates stand for and yes i have gone and spoiled my ballot paper in protest as I didn't want our present coalition balls up. hoping for a hung parliament and a proper election for the country. 

i say again knowledge is power jig. the indifference of man will be his downfall.


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 19, 2013)

OK I'll wade in here.

Jig not knowing your enemy is one of the surest way to get killed because it suprises you. and Iran says it wants us/uk and Israel wiped off the map. If thats how they feel then I want know who I may have to fight in the future. what dominates his life, working, family or religion ? are they a fanatics or is this just a small portion of the true feeling that permeates their society? what the size and scope of their Military. Knowing this info allows me to mentally prepare for what may come. 

you're right the media manipulates the real news and shows you what they want you to see. so you have to find the kernal of truth and investigate it yourself.

I'm no democrat that for sure Jig but this gentleman has all my respect.
*Eleven Lessons from the Life of Robert S. McNamara*

From the Movie The fog of War. I recommend it.


 

Empathize with your enemy 
Rationality will not save us 
There's something beyond one's self 
Maximize efficiency 
Proportionality should be a guideline in war 
Get the data 
  

Belief and seeing are often both wrong 
Be prepared to re-examine your reasoning 
In order to do good, you may have to engage in evil 
Never say never 
You can't change human nature


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 20, 2013)

succinctly put Hem. don't want to keep labouring this but the guys a nutjob over in iran. developing nuke power for what purpose we don't know. yeah the US play the big bully saying you guys can't have warheads but we can. which i don't fully agree with, it's akin to your whole gun laws over there. rather be caught with one than caught without and need it. though a nuke is in no way comparable to a pistol obv. 

gotta run cross drainer before work is calling. first day of spring here, SNOWING lolz


----------



## delvite (Mar 20, 2013)

morning m8y, are still misting with carbonated water? my lil uns are lvn it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 20, 2013)

I am mate aye cracking little tip that


----------



## delvite (Mar 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I am mate aye cracking little tip that


brings em out canny dont it, im thinkin of scrubbin the intake and goin for co2 like


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 20, 2013)

I put a pic of that note in drg's journal don, And explained what i was meaning regarding your s&s. Lol i never ment you didn't know the lineage of your strains man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 20, 2013)

hahah chill winstan, i know man lol. sometimes my words come across as harsh but i wasn't taking what you said as you knocking me fella 

I'll check the pic


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 20, 2013)

Lol i took it as you going right on the defensive haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 20, 2013)

naaah man i usually end my comments with four letter words if i'm feeling aggy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 20, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;9Ci-a2tbEdc]http://youtu.be/9Ci-a2tbEdc[/video]

bit of punk well of sorts....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 20, 2013)

top o la mornin cowboy. have a wonderful spring, i hope all the flowers bloom big for you! have you seen Django Unchained yet? its really really really good, i finally saw it a couple nights ago. Great spigettii western of sorts. a cowboy like yourself i think would mighty well appreaciate it. there is even some UK lads in it mate! Terinteno makes an appearance with some sort of UK accent, its hysterical.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 20, 2013)

afternoon DAT hinny, smokin avatar. yeah i got Django watched a while back. jamie foxx is a beast in it. killing those three slavers, one with the whip was ace. only thing that i didn't quite get was samuel L jacksons part. now way a black man would speak to his master like that in those days, even if he'd brought up 3 generations of his family. deCaprio was class in it as was the german dr i forget his name. 

great flick but 3+ hours was waaaay overboard. i watched it in 3 sittings with my gf.


so tell me this Doc have you been to red rocks yet and if so where's the pics?????? 

hope your good petal.

back to grind


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2013)

this ones for you jig fella, 

http://worldnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/03/20/17387755-north-koreas-kim-jong-un-threatens-attack-on-us-bases-in-pacific?lite

[video=youtube_share;dKHsGh-y8d8]http://youtu.be/dKHsGh-y8d8[/video]

wake up and stay alive or stay asleep and die dreaming.


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 21, 2013)

Mornin Don, 

U any idea how much 17.5% H2o2 I should add to my nutes to kill fungus gnats in coco? I'm not givin a shit about bennies I jst adjust ma nutes to compensate....

Cheers in advance


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2013)

Delvites ya man to ask fella, OR THE BACK OF THE BOTTLE, IT'LL BE A TINY BIT THOUGH, oops caps. that stuffs is pretty strong. it is peroxide after all. it'd turn your hair yellow if you applied it  bart simpson fae the highlands


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 21, 2013)

Av read that many different things its unreal, some peeps sayin it would take loads to kill them others sayin complete opposite. The bottle says 5ml per 10 ltr to add extra oxygen so think al gve that a bash first, its from the hydro shop so hopefully all will still be good in a coupla days or al have killed everythin pmsl


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2013)

i'd have gone for a neem oil based solution or pytherin. h2o2 is for keeping roots nice n white in hydro as far as I know.


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 21, 2013)

Pyrethrum's shit m8 been uson it a wk from b n q had about 12 hrs not seein any then bk with a vengeance. Ma seedlings n ma 4 wk flowerin bc's r startin to look N def so they're munchin the roots av read that tje h2o2 adds extra oxygen also which hopefully will help repair the damage already dne


----------



## delvite (Mar 21, 2013)

im reading up on h2o2 atm m8, heres what im on to........................................................................











*Hydrogen Peroxide and Horticulture*


Hydrogen Peroxide (H2O2) is a clear sharp smelling substance very similar in appearance to water (H2O). Like water it is made up of Hydrogen and Oxygen, however H2O2 has an extra Oxygen atom in an unstable arrangement. It is this extra atom that gives H2O2 its useful properties. H2O2 has been used for many purposes including cleaning, bleaching, sterilizing, rocket fuel, animal feed treatment and in addition many miraculous claims about its health benefits have been made. This article isn't about any of these; instead it will concentrate on horticultural applications. H2O2 is of great use for both hydroponics and dirt/soilless gardening.


1. What Does Hydrogen Peroxide do?
H2O2 is an unstable molecule, when it breaks down a single oxygen atom and a molecule of water is released. This oxygen atom is extremely reactive and will attach itself to either another O- atom forming a stable Oxygen molecule or attack a nearby organic molecule. Both the stable and O- forms will increase the level of dissolved oxygen. This is the method by which H2O2 is beneficial. Pretreating the water supply with H2O2 will drive out the Chlorine many cities use to sterilize it. This will also degrade any pesticides or herbicides that might be present as well as any other organic matter. Well water can be high in methane and organic sulfates, both of which H2O2 will remove. Many disease causing organisms and spores are killed by Oxygen, the free Oxygen H2O2 releases is extremely effective at this. H2O2 will help eliminate existing infections and will help prevent future ones. It is also useful for suppressing algae growth. The free Oxygen atom will destroy dead organic material (i.e, leaves roots) in the system preventing them from rotting and spreading diseases.


2.Over Watering 
Roots require Oxygen to breathe and low levels are the main cause of almost all root diseases. Both soil and hydroponic plants often fall prey to the same syndrome although it is rarely recognized as what it really is. Hydroponic crops often fail due to "root rot" and soil crops succumb to "over watering." The real cause of both these problems is a shortage of Oxygen at the root zone. In a soil system the soil consists of particles, a film of water on the particles and air spaces between the particles. When too much water is put into the soil the air spaces fill with liquid. The roots will quickly use up what Oxygen is dissolved in the water, if they haven't drunk enough of the liquid to allow air back in to the soil spaces they will stop working. In this situation roots will start dying within twenty-four hours. As the roots die the plants ability to drink water and nutrients will decrease, this will cause symptoms of nutrient deficiencies (mostly pale, slow, weak growth), and strangely they will start to wilt like they don't have enough water. It is easy to make a fatal mistake at this point and add more water.


In a Hydroponic system the cause is a more direct simple lack of oxygen in the solution, this may be from inadequate circulation and/or aeration. High reservoir temperatures also interfere with Oxygen's ability to dissolve in the water. Temperatures above 70F (20C) will eventually cause problems, 62F-65F (16C-18C) is recommended. The same symptoms will appear as with soil plants but you can also check the roots. Healthy roots should be mostly white with maybe a slight yellowish tan tinge. If they are a brownish colour with dead tips or they easily pull away there is at least the beginnings of a serious problem. An organic dirtlike rotting smell means there is already a very good chance it is too late. As roots die and rot they eat Oxygen out of the water, as Oxygen levels are even further depleted more roots die, a viscius circle may be well under way. Reduced Oxygen levels and high temperatures both encourage anaerobic bacteria and fungi. The plants may still be saved but you will have to work fast.


3. How Hydrogen Peroxide prevents root rot/overwatering. 
When plants are watered with H2O2 it will break down and release Oxygen into the area around the roots. This helps stop the Oxygen from being depleted in the water filled air spaces until air can get back into them. High Oxygen levels at the roots will encourage rapid healthy root growth. In a Hydroponic system H2O2 will disperse through out the system and raise Oxygen levels as it breaks down. Strong white healthy roots with lots of fuzzy new growth will be visible. This fuzzy growth has massive surface area allowing for rapid absorption of the huge amounts of water and nutrients needed for rapid top growth. A healthy plant starts with a healthy root system.


*4. How to use it. *
H2O2 comes in several different strengths 3%, 5%, 8% and 35%, also sold as food grade Hydrogen Peroxide. The most economical is 35% which we recommend be diluted to three percent before using, as at this high concentration it can cause damage to skin and clothing. When working with food grade H2O2 it is very important that you clean up any spills or splashes immediately, it will damage almost anything very quickly. This is extra important with skin and clothing. Skin will be temporarily bleached pure white if not washed cleaned. Gloves are strongly recommended when working with any strong chemical.


Food grade H2O2 can be diluted to three percent by mixing it one part to eleven parts water (preferably distilled). The storage container should be opaque to prevent light from getting in and it must be able to hold some pressure. If three-liter pop bottles are available in your area they are ideal for mixing and storing H2O2. There are twelve quarter liters (250ml) in three liters, if you put in one quarter liter H2O2 and eleven quarter liters (250ml) water in the bottle it will full of three percent H2O2 and the bottle can hold the pressure that the H2O2 will generate. Three percent Hydrogen Peroxide may be added at up to three ml's per liter (2 1\2 tsp. Per gallon), but it is recommended that you start at a lower concentration and increase to full strength over a few weeks. Use every watering even on fresh cuttings. For hydroponics use every reservoir change and replace twenty-five percent (one quarter) every day. Example: In a 100L reservoir you would add three hundred ml's (3%) H2O2 when changing the nutrient. You would then add seventy-five ml's more every day.


5. Where to get it. 
35% food grade: called food grade because it has no toxic impurities
Of course your local hydroponics retailer, whom you can locate over the web at www.hydromall.com. Direct order off the web (there may be shipping restrictions on high strength peroxides). H2O2 is used to bleach hair so the local hairdresser may have a source. The local feed supplier may have it in small towns. Prices range from fifteen dollars per quarter liter to eighty dollars a gallon. One gallon will treat up to fifty thousand liters of water.


3%5%, 8%
Can be found at most drugstores or pharmacies, prices start at a less than a dollar for a one hundred-ml bottle that will treat one hundred liters.


6. What to do if you already have root rot.


In Dirt:
Use peroxided water with anti-fungicide (benomyl) and a high Phosphate fertilizer (9-45-15, 10-52-10, 0-60-0) for root growth. Root booster (5-15-5) or any other product with rooting hormone dissolved in it is helpful in regrowing roots and is strongly recommended. If a plant is wilty adding Nutri-Boost may save it. Water heavily until liquid pours out the bottom of the pot. This sound like bad idea, but it flushes out stagnant dead water and replaces it with fresh highly oxygenated water. Don't let plants sit in trays full of water, the soil will absorb this water and stay too wet. Don't water again until the pot feels light and the top inch or two of the soil are dry.


In Hydro:
Change your nutrients. Add H2O2 to the system. This will add oxygen and chemically eat dead roots. If roots are badly rotted and can be pulled away by hand you should pull them off. They are already dead and will only rot, causing further problems. Add a fungicide to kill any fungus that is probably present in the rotted tissue to prevent it from spreading. Root booster will speed recovery. If plants are wilty Nutri-Boost may help save them. Increase aeration of the water, get an airpump and air stones, or more of them, for the reservoir. An air stone under every plant is usually very effective, but will require a larger air pump. Models that will do from forty to four hundred stones are available. Decrease the reservoir temperature, oxygen dissolves better in cold water and disease causing organisms reproduce slower as well. A good temperate range is 62F to 65F; anything above 70F will eventually cause a problem. It is also a good idea to remove any wilty plants from the system and put them on a separate reservoir so they don't infect plants that are still healthy.


Summary 
The key to big productive plants is a big healthy root system and Hydrogen Peroxide is a great way to keep your roots healthy. It is a must to ensure the biggest best crops possible and to increase the chances of your plants thriving to harvest. Peroxide users will rarely lose plants or crops to root disease and will harvest larger and more consistent crops.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2013)

MAN I'VE BEEN FINDING THE SAME FELLA, THRIPS BUILD RESISTANCE TO THE STUFF. I'M THINKING of basically moving everything into my flower tent and gassing them with the ozone generator. but that's no guarantee. i'm thinking a fogger or bomb but you'll need to get one sent from the us. the thrips are fucking living in the airholes in my airpots. it's doing my nut. now my lass is griefing me the fuckers are migrating to the house plants now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2013)

del a mix of rhizotonic and h2o2 is the winner man. Diatomaceous earth helps too.


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 21, 2013)

Great info Del any idea if they kill the beneficial bacteria


----------



## delvite (Mar 21, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> Great info Del any idea if they kill the beneficial bacteria


depends on how you use it but yes i can be used to sterillise organic matter


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 21, 2013)

The gnats are livin in ma airpot holes a well. Goin to dilute 5ml of 17.5% h2o2 with 10 ltrs and add in ma nutes run it through n c wot happens will keep u posted peeps!!


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2013)

My Uncle is Iranian, he had to leave the country after the Ayatollah came in and basically booted out the Shah of Iran (by killing him of course), along with his parents who where cousins to the Persian Royal family (and yes, like our Royals, they were paid for being Royal blooded.) After decades he has just got the family home back in Iran and I believe spends a bit of time there. Bottom line, Iran is just a place run by a bunch of fukwits, just like Germany was a place run by a bunch of fukwits in the 30's/40's. The actual people of the country are just normal like you and I. (well most of us, may be not Jig, lmfao). To turn your back on these people, and to ignore the leaders who repress them, I think would be silly. So we should really try and keep abreast of what is happening in our every day growing smaller world.
Funny thing, the Ayatollah actually caused the divorce of my parents, lol. (according to my Mum - when really it was caused by my Old man not being able to keep his cock in his pants). We were going to live in Iran just as the Ayatollah came into power. My old man subsequently left my old dear not long after that. Probably a close shave really.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2013)

fuckin ell lad, talk about dodging a bullet. your accent woulda been mental lmfao. some tale that like haha ayatollah broke our marriage lol i'm sorry i shouldn't laugh but christ. 

me n jig been conversing privately about this. think i upset him. i've been doing that to a lot of people lately. skinny me and stoner me don;t really get on too well it seems.


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2013)

Aye, it's a funny one, ma Maws full of them, haha. And Jig may be a skinny wee runt, but he seems thick skinned enough to me not to get upset Group hug! lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2013)

Think its just extra stresses on plates or sandy mangina's. Going to have to take the #3 dog and smelly fingaz tomorrow. Been neglecting the garden a bit this month. 

Loads to do, potting on and up. Clones which hasn't gone well of late . Might give Rockwool a go for a few. 

Need a bunch for me n others time to drastically reduce strain count. Pics laters peeps.


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2013)

sandy manginas, lol.....Morning geez. FFS Riu keeps going on the spazz for me this morning.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2013)

i'm a bit fuzzy this morgen, been having broken sleep with funny dreams, last nights was a cracker but try as i like i can't remember it. something about luchadore in hotel or something....this sobriety thing is fucked up. with not kipping well i had a sleeper n i woke up anyway with the dream about 4 been fuzzy since.


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2013)

Aye, Fuzzy Fridays, had a nice Rioja Campa Viejo Reserva 2007 last night.......canny be arsed today.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2013)

Likewise but work will have to be done. Then I'm going beast the cross drainer. Been racking numbers like pacman highscores lately. averaging 4:30 a click and ten at a time. Its my Shangri la. I'm proper euphoric after lol


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2013)

I am literally skipping training today, hoho. Backs been playing up so time to give it a rest. Done 4 days training this week anyway so not too fussed about missing a Friday. My Mum reminded me last night that I, "wissnae young anymore", cheers Maw, now run along to a museum or go shopping now, lol!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2013)

hahaha typical eh, if it's not one thing it's ya mother! reminds me i need to speak to mine. we don't speak or see each other enough. it's getting to that point where i'm thinking i might not see them much longer. i know i'm being daft but i don't want to look back and think fuck i've missed all those opportunities.


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 22, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha typical eh, if it's not one thing it's ya mother! reminds me i need to speak to mine. we don't speak or see each other enough. it's getting to that point where i'm thinking i might not see them much longer. i know i'm being daft but i don't want to look back and think fuck i've missed all those opportunities.


Youre a good man. thats how you should be! Proud to call you my friend!


this fukin thing in cypress is about like the mafia coming to Las Vegas and telling all the casinos. If you don't pay us 10% of all your winnings we'll burn it to the ground.
Telling ya lads the world catching on fire.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 22, 2013)

I had been having cloning problems recently and I finally replaced my 4 year old bottle of rooting powder. Problem solved.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2013)

fridaaaaay:

the abortive air layering attempt  i almost feel sorry for the poor psycho momma. the 2nd is critical jack left and diuppy right, 3rd is 3 crappy psycho clones  been shoddy at cloning yet


2 toke V


Cheese VV


Next smelly fingerez


Sweet n Sour VV




The smelly fingerez is done. i'd say.


The sour leaning dog isn't quite there yet at 9 todayVV



The dog#3, is done.


This one cola's a little behind the rest


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> Youre a good man. thats how you should be! Proud to call you my friend!
> this fukin thing in cypress is about like the mafia coming to Las Vegas and telling all the casinos. If you don't pay us 10% of all your winnings we'll burn it to the ground.
> Telling ya lads the world catching on fire.


likewise hem. was worth the hurricane and disneyworld/ half way round the world trip to meet you too fella. highlight of the trip for sure. just wish we could have had a full day or two to play with. 

Cyprus is just another in a long line. not like they taxed the rich either the every man got shafted big time. they are the next greece waiting to happen.


curious old fart said:


> I had been having cloning problems recently and I finally replaced my 4 year old bottle of rooting powder. Problem solved.
> 
> 
> cof


i've got powder and clonex. any idea what's best with rockwool? i might do a mix n see. i won't b flipping the dog mother though just in case that's a special bitch


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 22, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> likewise hem. was worth the hurricane and disneyworld/ half way round the world trip to meet you too fella. highlight of the trip for sure. just wish we could have had a full day or two to play with.
> 
> Cyprus is just another in a long line. not like they taxed the rich either the every man got shafted big time. they are the next greece waiting to happen.
> 
> i've got powder and clonex. any idea what's best with rockwool? i might do a mix n see. i won't b flipping the dog mother though just in case that's a special bitch


hey don, I would just use powder, just a little bit though, or just water, I do soak my rock in kelp-b1 though to get the roots a jump start. With my 23w cfl and a clone dome I get 98 to 100% in my cloner, lol I do them under my bathroom sink, but use my growroom too. hope thi good luck, hope it work out.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2013)

cheers man, i use a small cfl in a separate chamber to the veg, i think the humidity is too high for too long, just me dropping the ball really. see how i get on this time. It's time to move the smelly fingerez out of it's mini dwc home this weekend  

not really sure what to do other than fill the bucket with semi warm water and a weak feed. my memory is way off when i'm tired and hungry. i'll spend some time doing 101 in beginners dwc on sat.


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2013)

am just glad we got the little money we had out of cypress hide-away ac....i did laugh when i spoke to my biz parter and he told me that our account is now slightly overdrawn, ahahahah...tax that Cyprus!


Don Gin and Ton said:


> likewise hem. was worth the hurricane and disneyworld/ half way round the world trip to meet you too fella. highlight of the trip for sure. just wish we could have had a full day or two to play with.
> 
> Cyprus is just another in a long line. not like they taxed the rich either the every man got shafted big time. they are the next greece waiting to happen.
> 
> i've got powder and clonex. any idea what's best with rockwool? i might do a mix n see. i won't b flipping the dog mother though just in case that's a special bitch


nice dog show Don, that last cola looks like it's got another week.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 22, 2013)

The clonex was old too and I dipped the stems in it and then the powder for better results.
I'm in soil and not a fan of rockwool...never had satisfactory results.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2013)

DST said:


> nice dog show Don, that last cola looks like it's got another week.


i know, i could leave it i guess but the real estate is needed. it's going to be a bitch trying to manage the canopy with the next set going in anyway.


curious old fart said:


> The clonex was old too and I dipped the stems in it and then the powder for better results.
> I'm in soil and not a fan of rockwool...never had satisfactory results.
> 
> 
> cof


i've never tried to clone with it other than the air layering, and you can see how that went..... I might just try a whole bunch of techs at once n see what comes. props big enough but so is my plant count. hmmm


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 23, 2013)

Soooo the dog I thought ready, is as D reckoned needing another week so its tetris time, reshuffle what's in and pot up the babies. weirdly the smaller side branches are done and the big colas not. Usually its the other way round n folks take the tops n let the lowers finish up.

Tidy weight off the fingerez.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 23, 2013)

Buuuuds! Congrats on the haul Don.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2013)

cheers Who! the popcorn is nugs the size of my thumb literally about a 20 bags worth. this bitch is all nug. barring the 20 bag i'm going to wait til this is fully cured before it goes out the door. it's too nice not to give it the full treatment. it's had two days in the tent and is now spongy, and will be in paper bags from tonight til friday then on to jars for a week or so. it's def worth playing around with this one. i'd love to see it perform in scrog.

photoshoot:

View attachment 2585531View attachment 2585536View attachment 2585538View attachment 2585539View attachment 2585543


----------



## rasclot (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice  mate


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 25, 2013)

fukin hell Don they look GREAT..

thank fuk the UK did not join the euro banking system.

I can't believe this is happening.

Cyprus clinched a last-ditch deal with international lenders to shut down its second-largest bank and inflict heavy losses on uninsured depositors, including wealthy Russians, in return for a 10 billion euro ($13 billion) bailout.


The agreement came hours before a deadline to avert a collapse of the banking system in fraught negotiations between President Nicos Anastasiades and heads of the European Union, the European Central Bank and the International Monetary Fund.





​ 
​Swiftly endorsed by euro zone finance ministers, the plan will spare the Mediterranean island a financial meltdown by winding down the largely state-owned Popular Bank of Cyprus, also known as Laiki, and shifting deposits below 100,000 euros to the Bank of Cyprus to create a "good bank".
Deposits above 100,000 euros in both banks, which are not guaranteed under EU law,* will be frozen and used to resolve Laiki's debts and recapitalize Bank of Cyprus *through a deposit/equity conversion.



If I lived in outside the UK in a EU country I would get my money out of the bank ASAP


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 25, 2013)

Lovely haul there Don,u still testin or are the s33ds avail yet?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2013)

aye she's a looker alreet.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> fukin hell Don they look GREAT..
> 
> thank fuk the UK did not join the euro banking system.
> 
> ...


Cheers hem, I can't believe old sour krout Mrs Merkel gave the ok on another bailout. look at greece it sure helped them eh!? sooner or later the brussels clowns will realise there's no one to prop these tax dodgers out and close shop. it'll be the new black tuesday. watch this space. 


scotia1982 said:


> Lovely haul there Don,u still testin or are the s33ds avail yet?


i've got tester s33ds, it's not scheduled at all for release though. i back crossed it to the smelly cherry. the branch is still drying.


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 25, 2013)

Will keep an eye out for them. Am shuttin down in bout 9-10 wks till after the mrs has the bairn so a couldnt do it justice in that time frame


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank god I moved all my money out of the Bank Of Cypress!!!

Rockin it there Don! I am sure a few of them would help out the Cypriots debt crisis!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2013)

check ya rep man. the pips might go out as freebies on BB  orders  seems there's enough interest in it. maybe i should take it forward? could fem it easy nough.


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 25, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> check ya rep man. the pips might go out as freebies on BB  orders  seems there's enough interest in it. maybe i should take it forward? could fem it easy nough.


Dnt surprise me bout the interest in it mate,after seein urs n yorkies. Its defo a cracker...

Will drop u an email mate wont let me rep u again lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2013)

yorkie seemingly has the tolerance of a large rhino. not surprising it didn't push his buttons, think a more indica balanced version would be better for him. I think when i next run it i'll touch it up with some of the kush male juice from the dog. 

proofs in the pudding though i'll be giving it a proper run out when it's ready. though i know it'll smash my head in, i've had a tolerance/ get fit break lmao. had my carb day yesterday n had a good few bubblers of 2 toke. ate like a pig lol. carvery & cakes the lot haha


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 25, 2013)

Fuck a cany get any smoke jst now anyway so anythin would put me on ma arse lol... Got some selfed dogs that mad dog sent to me no idea where they came from tho. If a can talk the mrs into lettin me keep the tent up till jst before al b laughin but cos shes had to gve up it aint lookin promising lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2013)

hahaha my pals have just been through all that but she saw sense i.e the money would buy shiny new baby shizzle


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 25, 2013)

Haha thts wot av been managin to bend her ear about all dy,sooo jst popped an amnesia and chemdawg into the shot glasses might hve to go 12/12 from the start tho


----------



## mr west (Mar 25, 2013)

yeah my little one is nineteen months old and i tried to down size my op for sake of bab, didnt last long and now im burning more watts than ever lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 25, 2013)

We love our little ones, but they're not cheap. Plus, we want to spoil them.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2013)

scotia1982 said:


> Haha thts wot av been managin to bend her ear about all dy,sooo jst popped an amnesia and chemdawg into the shot glasses might hve to go 12/12 from the start tho


Good lad  get a quick grow shot in before your getting no sleep and on poop patrol lol. 


mr west said:


> yeah my little one is nineteen months old and i tried to down size my op for sake of bab, didnt last long and now im burning more watts than ever lol.


All for a great cause mate,you spoil that one rotten, I'm lookin forward to meeting the hatster, she was only a bump last time I saw, lol quite a large bump admittedly. Still need an invite or at least some details for the wedding matey. Or do you not want me to come? I can take a hint 


curious old fart said:


> We love our little ones, but they're not cheap. Plus, we want to spoil them.
> 
> 
> cof


I love em but I'm glad I don't have any. At least for the time being. I'm only just turning my life round at 30 ffs.


----------



## mr west (Mar 26, 2013)

invite posted to ur work matey, its got a map on the back and everything lol.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Mar 26, 2013)

the smelly fingerz looks fucking amazing don, nice work fella. i should be back flowering soon if this weather ever goes my way, cant wait.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2013)

it arrived this morning westy! I'll get on the planning this weekend  

alreet cheesier man, welcome back i'd wondered where you went.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2013)

had a few beers last night. no tolerance any more. 4am with a stinker behind the eyes  oh how i haven't missed that feeling. going to take it easy today then gym it hard tomorrow to make up for it. my friends are a bad influence and I am an enabler it seems. 

Hemlock you crackerjack, fancy sending me a friend request now hahahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2013)

The dog #3 is done. 



#5 looks another week. That's shaping up lovely too.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 27, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Don Gin and Ton again.

*That's some dog you got there!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2013)

cheers colocowboy! it was deffo not ready last weekend. so glad i waited. the other one looks lik it'll finish up a beauty too. no room for 10+ weekers sadly well other than the smelly fingerez. ah shit i dunno if it's stonking smoke i'll consider a reveg well actually no that's going to be a bitch seeing as it's the size of my veg area as it is


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2013)

friday update early lol

Exo cheese V

sweet n sour VV

2 Toke



The 2 dogs.



group shot.... not happy, i can see floor....


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 28, 2013)

No happy ad b over the moon wae those ladies matey


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2013)

aye i'm pretty chuffed with em like. be even more so when i've got the next lot in and this lot shot.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Mar 28, 2013)

looking good as always whats the sweet nd sour don? i ordered some more qq yesterday and some thc bomb feminised. i went to sea of seeds as they stocked both, wanted to ask in ur experience does the qq respond better to topping or just left to do its thing??


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 28, 2013)

Man, those dogs get me to twitching when I see em'. Some wank missed the last batch of em' and is patiently awaiting additional production. hint, hint..... any ETA D?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2013)

AMCHEESIER said:


> looking good as always whats the sweet nd sour don? i ordered some more qq yesterday and some thc bomb feminised. i went to sea of seeds as they stocked both, wanted to ask in ur experience does the qq respond better to topping or just left to do its thing??


sweet n sour is a cross of the smelly cherry to larry og / chem dawg / sour D ( dwezelitsame's strain )

the QQ has 2 pheno's on small and frosty the other big and leggy. the latter being preferred imo. 

smells like citrusy grapefruit and does well as SOG, it's a classic xmas tree shape. should do fine topped or fimmed but left to it's own devices will put out a big fatty cola

View attachment 2590323View attachment 2590324

when it finished the main cola was an ounce on it's own.


colocowboy said:


> Man, those dogs get me to twitching when I see em'. Some wank missed the last batch of em' and is patiently awaiting additional production. hint, hint..... any ETA D?


 DST's the man to ask, though he's been offline for a while. not sure why think he said cycling holiday if memory serves. which it usually doesn't...


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 28, 2013)

Ya, was hoping he would see that and chime in 
Thanks Bru!


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Mar 28, 2013)

i only grew the 1 out last time and was impressed with its size, it put out a fat cola, but was medium height really and pretty frosty, i took cuttings and run it at xmas but the weather really messed that 1 up and that was topped thats why i asked. ill be popping all 10 plus 5 fem thc bomb plus 6 freebies, 4 being fem cant remember strains, id imagine ill have them next week, looking foward to a decent indoor. i am still running my other tent which is in a shed but the cold has really fucked me up in there it has 3 dippy elsie in a sorry state, a dog, a qqx2toke, and a pk, but just germed 4 jake blue cross engineers dream, and a white rhino. so a couple months and the pics will be flowing again.


----------



## DST (Mar 28, 2013)

not on holiday, just bloody fighting iranian website hackers. Logged onto my site to find GAME OVER msg and loads of shit about Iran and fuk America and Fuk Isreal and omg, just bore off will you, some people are actually trying to do positive things....

anyhoo,
DOG fems are going to be a while I am afraid, although a select few are still kicking around if you know the right thing to ask and who to ask.
DOG regulars (2nd backcross) will be OOT SOON!

Tring tring, and off I cycle, lmfao, Don, get back on the booz, fags and all the other shit yer abstaining from, it's nae helping yer memory, hahaha.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 28, 2013)

The Iranians are the cousins of those "little Morrocan feks" and I see they have called in their reinforcements.....nuke 'em all.


cof


----------



## DST (Mar 28, 2013)

I wouldn't go that far, my Uncles Iranian. Every country has little feks, (the ones that create negative attitudes towards their own people). Just rubs me up the wrong way. I actually sent the hacker an email and wished him peace in his life, and hoped he felt he had achieved something great, lmfao. And now I can't remember the password for the email address I set up to see if he has replied (what a dumb ass).


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2013)

AMCHEESIER said:


> i only grew the 1 out last time and was impressed with its size, it put out a fat cola, but was medium height really and pretty frosty, i took cuttings and run it at xmas but the weather really messed that 1 up and that was topped thats why i asked. ill be popping all 10 plus 5 fem thc bomb plus 6 freebies, 4 being fem cant remember strains, id imagine ill have them next week, looking foward to a decent indoor. i am still running my other tent which is in a shed but the cold has really fucked me up in there it has 3 dippy elsie in a sorry state, a dog, a qqx2toke, and a pk, but just germed 4 jake blue cross engineers dream, and a white rhino. so a couple months and the pics will be flowing again.


sounds like you're on the up n up man the weather will turn and all will come good. it's a growers lot. I can't remember the last time i've had a completely perfect ride always some thorn in the side. namely fucking thrips presently though Ican't see that they're doing me all that much harm at the minute... famous last words.


DST said:


> not on holiday, just bloody fighting iranian website hackers. Logged onto my site to find GAME OVER msg and loads of shit about Iran and fuk America and Fuk Isreal and omg, just bore off will you, some people are actually trying to do positive things....
> 
> anyhoo,
> DOG fems are going to be a while I am afraid, although a select few are still kicking around if you know the right thing to ask and who to ask.
> ...


I'm away to check and see if I have any more tucked away. i think i have, they were rubbery reekers one lot i made. i had a little of all of the above yesterday and wish i hadn't really though i actually had a good night caught up with a pal and had a good bit crack on. didn't go overboard in fact i came home with 30 quid which isn't like me at all.. 

I've needed a blow out, having abstained for 3 months my brain lost and my desire won. anyway i haven't gone off the deep end n kicked the wheels off the wagon, i'll be hitting it hard in the gym over the weekend to make up for it. 


DST said:


> I wouldn't go that far, my Uncles Iranian. Every country has little feks, (the ones that create negative attitudes towards their own people). Just rubs me up the wrong way. I actually sent the hacker an email and wished him peace in his life, and hoped he felt he had achieved something great, lmfao. And now I can't remember the password for the email address I set up to see if he has replied (what a dumb ass).


who's memory is what now? lmao nice one D  my work has come under attack several times from hackers it's a power thing. most cases anyway. or it's spammers. wore than internet trolls i tell ya.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 28, 2013)

Bx2s you say, soon you say? Works for me, I'm sure joining the beggary could get me places but nary been the sort.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2013)

Dog plant chopped, next round( smelly berry x 3, pr 98 bubba, berry bomb) potted up the veggers and the 3 week into flower gals. cuts taken. been smoking on some extrema this mornin been indica stoned all morning while doing this then hit the smelly fingerez an was high as a kite. cut through sativa. 

the dog i chopped had 2 pips in preflowers that turn calyx. looking forward to running out the smelly cherry x dog offspring from this.

Cof that extrema has a nice heavy stone to it. not daytime smoke for me but day off smoke haha oh yeah. I crumbled a little for the bubbler last night tween finger n thumb and my lass made me get out of bed and wash my fingers clean before we could sleep. it was still stinking this morning


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 29, 2013)

That's what I need, pure unwashable stank!


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 29, 2013)

Extrema is a cross between chem dog and herijuana. I have several heri males for breeding purposes with an eye on the jtr/jakeblue lady that I believe will be a pretty good cross.


cof


----------



## zVice (Mar 29, 2013)

how long you let them dog go don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> Extrema is a cross between chem dog and herijuana. I have several heri males for breeding purposes with an eye on the jtr/jakeblue lady that I believe will be a pretty good cross.
> 
> 
> cof


I'd say that's going to be a hell of a cross. should be a great hybrid high. the up of the JTR and the heijuana wallop. :spliff:



zVice said:


> how long you let them dog go don?


9 n a half for the #3 the #5 is still going, probably going to be a few more days, that'll make it just over 10. it's also showing purple traits. i'm excited i've never tried sour d before and from what i've seen this is leaning pretty hard that way. probably explains the slightly longer flower time too. 

the fingerez smells like cherry cream soda now it's cured. the dog popcorn is dry, i'm road testing that tonight.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2013)

I really am genuinely sad to say this but Jig, i told you so.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/northkorea/9961610/North-Korea-outbreak-of-war-hours-away-as-Kim-Jong-un-plans-US-strike.html

be thankful the mainland US is out of range.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> That's what I need, pure unwashable stank!


it is most definitely that. pungent fo sho!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 30, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I really am genuinely sad to say this but Jig, i told you so.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/northkorea/9961610/North-Korea-outbreak-of-war-hours-away-as-Kim-Jong-un-plans-US-strike.html
> 
> be thankful the mainland US is out of range.


I don't understand this post at all. You told me what exactly. That I'm an ignorant american?

I won't see the next post so say whatever you want.

Have a lovely day mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2013)

wow man chill. i seem to remember you pre judging me as an ignorant person. who knew nothing of what goes on around me locally. i came away from our exchange enlightened to who you are and hoped you did the same. 

i know you're not ignorant. but while we're doing the passive aggressive thing, i'll remind you it was you who started telling me what to do. ignore the news.

put me on your ignore list if you like. i'll lose little sleep.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 30, 2013)

Easy folk's, have a bong/joint and relax a bitty !


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 30, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Cof that extrema has a nice heavy stone to it. not daytime smoke for me but day off smoke haha oh yeah. I crumbled a little for the bubbler last night tween finger n thumb and my lass made me get out of bed and wash my fingers clean before we could sleep. it was still stinking this morning


The comment that I hear is that "that shit stinks"....well, yeah. I have friends who keep it in a jar in the garage-it's still stinky.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2013)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Easy folk's, have a bong/joint and relax a bitty !


wake n bakey this morning, bit of quick dry dog pop corn. could go back to sleep quite easily...


curious old fart said:


> The comment that I hear is that "that shit stinks"....well, yeah. I have friends who keep it in a jar in the garage-it's still stinky.
> 
> 
> cof


that sounds familiar. my pal's fiance makes him roll in the toilet and smoke it outside lol. i'm glad i have a room with filtered extraction to smoke into


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2013)

oi oi cheesey baguettes!!! Don, you do care, and Jig, shut the fuk up, yes you are an ignorant American, lmao.


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2013)

fuk me, fingers sticking to the keyboard this morgen....dog ice, yum yum!


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 31, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I don't understand this post at all. You told me what exactly. That I'm an ignorant american?
> 
> I won't see the next post so say whatever you want.
> 
> Have a lovely day mate.



Jig WTF??? are you really mad about Don posting that article? why?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2013)

DST said:


> oi oi cheesey baguettes!!! Don, you do care, and Jig, shut the fuk up, yes you are an ignorant American, lmao.


i know i do. hence this whole debacle, i wouldn't try and help him if i didn't think highly of him. much love for jig but it seems lately i'm just rubbing him up the wrong way. i'm a marmite kind a guy you can love me or leave me. i really don't mind which. 


DST said:


> fuk me, fingers sticking to the keyboard this morgen....dog ice, yum yum!


hmmmm i'm deliberation grinding up the dog popcorn trim and making a batch of erl with it. might wait and take the other one down first so it's a balanace of the two, i've got a jar of shake of various its of 2 toke collecting i was going to chuc in the next round of bubble but i haven't smoked any good erl in ages.


Hemlock said:


> Jig WTF??? are you really mad about Don posting that article? why?


let sleeping dogs lie hem.


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes sir....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2013)

twist one, load one, it's sunday.

[video=youtube_share;pIKsHh3BFPI]http://youtu.be/pIKsHh3BFPI[/video]


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 31, 2013)

Donny, those DOG's and smelly fingerez look beast man! 
i took another choc botton off mine to be sure of what it is and has rooted in 6 day's! Its a belter so i'll bung that one in with the Pineapple. I effin forgot to take the cam. down today to get a few shot's of what's what. In the tent ive got a Pineapple around 6 weeks 12/12, i was wanting to show with one im vegging with some lst to see what it can haul, but think the ' Christmas tree ' style is best for it ? we'll see.
Ive got a Caseyband x that is aroung same stage, nice frosty purple bud's, but after the hold back with the thrips, and moving everything ' again!!! ', it had alot of shoots that i should have removed and lollipopped it a bit, going to be alot of pop corn. And a Psycosis with 2 SLH ( fingerez pheno ) around a couple weeks 12/12.
With the bug prob, and it knocking me back week's, ive got an Exo Cheese, DOG, Pineapple and a SLH, outgrowing the veg. cab. Dont need any clones off them and dont want to cut anything off. I'm tying it back all where i can but its getting tight for space. 
I'm going to pop 1 or 2 each of the G.K x Exodus, Liver's and Psycosis and see how we get on, should be more FUNK !!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 1, 2013)

Good choice Cindy lad haha

Oright Donny boy need to read back an catch up but just dropped in to say that QQ x ? Has dried up lovely mate turned out to be a 10weeker so took it to me mates for a extra week but he's done a sweet job on the dry I'll chuck you a test in we the seeds an poll and abit of this next round of bubble, should be next week some time....

You been havin grief we ya cuts then fella?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2013)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Donny, those DOG's and smelly fingerez look beast man!
> i took another choc botton off mine to be sure of what it is and has rooted in 6 day's! Its a belter so i'll bung that one in with the Pineapple. I effin forgot to take the cam. down today to get a few shot's of what's what. In the tent ive got a Pineapple around 6 weeks 12/12, i was wanting to show with one im vegging with some lst to see what it can haul, but think the ' Christmas tree ' style is best for it ? we'll see.
> Ive got a Caseyband x that is aroung same stage, nice frosty purple bud's, but after the hold back with the thrips, and moving everything ' again!!! ', it had alot of shoots that i should have removed and lollipopped it a bit, going to be alot of pop corn. And a Psycosis with 2 SLH ( fingerez pheno ) around a couple weeks 12/12.
> With the bug prob, and it knocking me back week's, ive got an Exo Cheese, DOG, Pineapple and a SLH, outgrowing the veg. cab. Dont need any clones off them and dont want to cut anything off. I'm tying it back all where i can but its getting tight for space.
> I'm going to pop 1 or 2 each of the G.K x Exodus, Liver's and Psycosis and see how we get on, should be more FUNK !!!


thrips up your end too!? andDST, fcking ell their taking over the world. though now my veg area is practically half empty they seem to have fucked off so i'm hoping once i get the big Dog out I can gas n spray the fuckers out once and fo all. nightmare hose fuckers. bold as brass. fine selection in the stable there cowboy. i should be on a charge for what i done to my psycho cut. honestly i thought i'd totally fucked it. i'm still having the odd little nibble at that pineapple. it's lush. what's he other half to the cinders in there? 


PUKKA BUD said:


> Good choice Cindy lad haha
> 
> Oright Donny boy need to read back an catch up but just dropped in to say that QQ x ? Has dried up lovely mate turned out to be a 10weeker so took it to me mates for a extra week but he's done a sweet job on the dry I'll chuck you a test in we the seeds an poll and abit of this next round of bubble, should be next week some time....
> 
> You been havin grief we ya cuts then fella?


Alreet pukka man!? QQx ? hows it smell? all citrus? my next round of bubble's a far off thing but we can sort something out i'm sure 

as for the cuts, yeah bother no end man. i crocked a load of psycho's like 9 out of 11  think i wasn't opening the vents enough. i've had another go with rockwool with a few of each strain. 

the fingerez DOG and psycho. i'll be hard pushed to have a next round if i get ones that don't take ffs.

On the plus side the ghetto dwc cloner is a success. thinking of making a much bigger one or rather a bit bigger one with smaller sites. so aye mixed results.

just about to construct a box to veg the DWC cut alone in so I can LST it. basically a fuck off big cardboard box with a 15cfl in it lol.

I'll pm ya


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 1, 2013)

How's this pup for you Donny fella, like i said rooted in less than a week and going strong!

DOG






Here's a sneak peak at the Pineapple clone too man, some snaps up in the 600 







cinder's


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 1, 2013)

Aye the thrip's were a nightmare, but all came back vith vigorous growth ( i.e the popcorn ). I thined out another SLH ( fingerez pheno ) and my Psycosis below. The Caseyband x could have done with a haircut before being flipped and the Pineapple would have came better with some small shoot's being pulled, but think i'll get away with her! 






Its c99 x Nev's Haze, but could be cali mist as the breeder used to grow all 3, and at one point a few stretch ago it was being called ' Scotch Mist '. 
Since then its been underground, and took a DOG cut to get a snip! ( some people, tut, tut... ) But it was one of the first to come in single dolly's pram's at top doller, wich folk's would pay all day just from knowing its ' Piney '
( Seemingly, i grew it better than the guy does  )
This was the dried finnished product....' THE FOOTLONG '






cinder's


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 2, 2013)

Cindyguygrower said:


> How's this pup for you Donny fella, like i said rooted in less than a week and going strong!
> DOG
> Here's a sneak peak at the Pineapple clone too man, some snaps up in the 600
> cinder's


mate that looks fan-dabby-dozy to me lad! lad in the office was asking me if I'd be growing that one, cos he wants as much as I can give him :rass: pineapple sexyness he called it i think. lmao I'll have a squizz back through the 600, i've been outdoor gardening most of the bank holiday weekend. cutting down actual trees not the thc glistening type... 



Cindyguygrower said:


> Aye the thrip's were a nightmare, but all came back vith vigorous growth ( i.e the popcorn ). I thined out another SLH ( fingerez pheno ) and my Psycosis below. The Caseyband x could have done with a haircut before being flipped and the Pineapple would have came better with some small shoot's being pulled, but think i'll get away with her!
> Its c99 x Nev's Haze, but could be cali mist as the breeder used to grow all 3, and at one point a few stretch ago it was being called ' Scotch Mist '.
> Since then its been underground, and took a DOG cut to get a snip! ( some people, tut, tut... ) But it was one of the first to come in single dolly's pram's at top doller, wich folk's would pay all day just from knowing its ' Piney '
> ( Seemingly, i grew it better than the guy does  )
> ...


toasted Piney foot longs all round!!! lmao does it come with the meal deal  interesting it could be Kali mist, another great fast sativa, i think nev's is a proper long sativa, like 14-16, i'd say it's more likely kali mist. great strain from serious sBBds

lookin forward to adding it to the stable. i'm going to have real trouble deciding on mothers. i'd have the perfect number for my old bigger tent


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 3, 2013)

Good Morning Don. Hows tricks?

Pretty good here. massive take down.
2 Crirical Mass
3 Lemon OG
3 c-99

fukin been fightin spider mites. But my approach seems to be working.
I'm spraying neem every 3 days and lowered the Temp to 61 at night.
No sign of late.
Have a great day Don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 3, 2013)

Hey hemlock man, spider mite attack eh. Second to thrips they're the worst I've dealt with. Little swines. 

Knowing your setup i'd say critical mass will be a tidy haul  you taste tested any yet? In curious about the lemon og, any more info? Seed co?

Keep on top n you'll beat the mites. Its just breaking the cycle. 

Update inbound, will this dog ever bloody finish.....


----------



## delvite (Apr 4, 2013)

good mornin m8, hope u dont mind me nippin a pic in..................................................................





.........................going by growth rate it looks like im gunna have to re-think flip time owa lad lol. next week is intro to full strength nutes


----------



## delvite (Apr 4, 2013)

*Spider mites: *


Spider mites are by far the worst pest to have, because they are the hardest to kill and can literally kill any plant. They are by far more active in warmer climates than cold ones, they also suck sup from the leaves leaving tiny white spots on the leaves from where they suck on. The damage they do is just like thrips, but with spider mites they pierce the surface of the leaves and can show tiny holes or white speckling damage, unlike with thirps they eat the surface of the chlorophyll. You can tell when you have infestation of spider mites , because you will have distorted growth, shortened internodes and petioles. 


When you have bad infestation you will see webbing with larva in them. You get spider mites from either store bought soil mostly when your soil is not sterilized. Most brands do not state weather or not they are, chances are if you buy cheap soil, you have a less likely chance of the soil being sterile.Also, bringing outdoor plants indoors, or getting plants from someone else who was infected with spidermites.
Spider mites live on the plant itself and are under the leaves most of the time and are usually are so tiny you cant see them with the naked eye. In order to get rid of spider mites one of the best ways to start to get rid of them is to use NO-Pest strips.NO-Pest strips work well and should always be used with other methods. Neem oil helps get rid of them as well. Also by raising the humidity in your grow room a lot will kill the spider mites off, by them absorbing to much humidity and will burst. You can use soap solution like Safer Insecticidal Soap to get rid of most aphid problems. Use some tobacco juice and chili pepper powder added to this for mites. (see below how to make tabacco juice)
Pyrethrum should only be used in extreme circumstances directly on plants, It starts to breaks down around a week and is easily washed away with clear water or. If your plants are in flowering and you have spider mites, using safer chemicals is your best bet. The tobacco and pepper soap solution works well and should be used daily, spraying on the underside and top leaves and later the whole plant. Since spider mites are very residual to common products, you have to find or try any number of ones untill you get rid of them. make absolutly sure you retreat as stated, other wise you will get resistant spidermites and then you have a bigger battle on your hands.Also do not allow pets that go outside alot to be around indoor plants,mites have been known to be carried in from pets to plants. PLEASE NOTE, below are ways to get rid of spider mites, but no 2 mite infestations are identical, you almost always have to use different products to get rid of them, also make a habit to check for at least a whole month after thinking you got rid of them, that way your chances of the spider mites that became resistant breeding and then having a bigger problem. Make sure you spray your plant down very good and enough and on time.
Here are some more products that may help get rid of spider mites:




Hot Pepper Wax,Safer Yard & Garden Insecticide (which can be used right to the day of harvest),GNATROL( used in hydro in the water as well as soil),Doc's Neem Pest Soap,Safer Sticky Stakes,TR-11000 Pyrethrum. Anything that says dicofol on the back. ( should be used in vegging or early flowering)


Avid
GNATROL( used in Hydroponics/Aeroponics in the water as well as soil)
Safer Sticky Stakes
TR-11000 Pyrethrum
Anything that says dicofol on the back. ( should be used in vegging or early flowering)
PERMETHRIN dust


Organics


Organocide
Hot Pepper Wax,
Safer Yard & Garden Insecticide
Doc's Neem Pest Soap
Organocide
Bugzyme Natural Pest Killer
Schultz-Instant Insect Spray
Lady Beetles (Beneficial Insect)
Predatory mite (Beneficial Insect)
Pirate Bugs (Beneficial Insect)
Neem Oil
Neem 2








*Tabacco Juice recipe*


Take 3 strong ciggeretes soak them over night in water
Boil it for 2 to 3 miniutes, let it cool off and spray the plants 3 to 4 times a week. You can add safer soap if you like to the mixture.
(make absolutly sure you use gloves/face protection while handling and spraying)
Neem oil works very well too!!​


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 4, 2013)

nice one Del! aye i think your reet. even the runt's caught up nicely. good info that ^^^ since the summer is upon us ish lol still frost this morning, I've taken the pots in from the porch, and putting them out again daily, right ball ache it is.

update next.... for reals this time...


----------



## delvite (Apr 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice one Del! aye i think your reet. even the runt's caught up nicely. good info that ^^^ since the summer is upon us ish lol still frost this morning, I've taken the pots in from the porch, and putting them out again daily, right ball ache it is.
> 
> update next.... for reals this time...


its crazy growth m8 i have slowed them once but im gunna have 2 again ( more manipulation  ) alls looking nearly level so i will drop the light a bit ( 1 meter from tops ) and continue dropping till i find they stop goin vert on me. cant take credit for the info but i lv to share. been waitin on the update m8, really lookin forward to seeing if the dogs bite is as repped as its bark


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 4, 2013)

Dog #5 nearly there, just at the vinegar strokes... tops are still showing white pistils. bottoms are completely receded.



LST'ing the fingerez pre shift to the big pot, the hailea airpump arrived yesterday but i think i was outbid on an airstone.


the near fucked psychosis mother. never going to try air layering again...


Veg room sparse

Left side is the smelly berries and berry bomb VVV


This is the sweet n sour which currently smells diesel/fuelly to the max. wish i'd vegged it a bit more

This VVV is the cheese clone i got a while back which for love nor money i can't get to grow big buds. i dunno why, everything else seems quite happy in the same mix ?! smells like exo, maybe it's a knock off and the pheno's very cheesy. either way it's out after this run.


smelly fingerez 


and some lovely cured smelly fingerez. cherry cream soda and rocketfuel high. i love this high.


----------



## delvite (Apr 4, 2013)

Don m8 you just cost me a laptop lol - ive just homer simpsoned over the keyboard trying to get a close look at ur work!  well done m8 these belong in the bud porn bank! rep you when i can 








You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Don Gin and Ton again.


----------



## mr west (Apr 4, 2013)

very nice Donnald, the smelly fingerz looks canny and sounds nice.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 4, 2013)

delvite said:


> Don m8 you just cost me a laptop lol - ive just homer simpsoned over the keyboard trying to get a close look at ur work!  well done m8 these belong in the bud porn bank! rep you when i can
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahah i sometimes wish i could afford to switch to doing a run and vegging a run and so forth as you do but A: people would be dry for too long (and me ) and the monthly or there abouts income keeps things ticking nicely. i'd be on the bones of me arse at times without the grow. mostly down to my excessive vices admittedly but i'm working on keeping them in check. 


mr west said:


> very nice Donnald, the smelly fingerz looks canny and sounds nice.


it is mate, i just wish it didn't shrink when dried hahaha bit like all dope really, but yeah it's proper lovely smoke. next to no body to it. all head high tastes/smells like cherry cream soda. the snippers should hopefully be ready next week. god willing. i really need them to pull through. my timings are all shot to fuck.


----------



## delvite (Apr 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah i sometimes wish i could afford to switch to doing a run and vegging a run and so forth as you do but A: people would be dry for too long (and me ) and the monthly or there abouts income keeps things ticking nicely. i'd be on the bones of me arse at times without the grow. mostly down to my excessive vices admittedly but i'm working on keeping them in check.


lol the way i work it it dont cost me a penny m8 every grow/run i do pays for itself and i reap the rewards for my hard work ( it pays its own way im just charging for space rental an maintanence ) community spirit is alive and kicking m8 just follow feeling


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2013)

Propper nice lad!!!


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Hey hemlock man, spider mite attack eh. Second to thrips they're the worst I've dealt with. Little swines.
> 
> Knowing your setup i'd say critical mass will be a tidy haul  you taste tested any yet? In curious about the lemon og, any more info? Seed co?
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 4, 2013)

delvite said:


> lol the way i work it it dont cost me a penny m8 every grow/run i do pays for itself and i reap the rewards for my hard work ( it pays its own way im just charging for space rental an maintanence ) community spirit is alive and kicking m8 just follow feeling


hahah don't get me wrong man, it pays it's way for sure. and a whole lot more. even if i made nothing from it i'd do it for the love of it. i wish I had another room with a tent for flowers and veg. i'd fuck morrisons shitty out of season not ripe before it's rotten GM crap in a heartbeat. i've actually been thinking of a sideline in new crosses of orchids, they are a pain to propagate from seed tho i've read.


DST said:


> Propper nice lad!!!


not too shabby eh. but by my reckoning that do's at 12 weeks on friday. got some feedback on the dog#3 last night from an old housemate, 'that's how it should be done' lol. 


Hemlock said:


> Good morning my Brother from another Mother..LOL
> The Lemon OG was DNA seed bank. really viney, Gets ya hi as heaven but a pain in the ass to grow very viney and big.
> Your Dog 5 looks great hope ya got a cut of that one.
> Yes I did test the critical and LOVE IT not only as a stoner but in the garden she is a DREAM, seems everyday she gains ground. great structure.
> ...


hey hem dawg, yeah keep at those mites man once you break the cycle of the larvae they're on the back foot! 

I've got a critical Jack herer in veg at th moment. going to put that in a 10L airpot when the time comes. I could do with a couple of good paydays between now and august. 

palm springs eh. you get about a bit hem! great hobby in the sun you get your neck of the woods.

As for doggies nuts. lol hem i'm a bit daft at times but i'm not stupid enough to drop that much coin on pips. it was a user called kevin murphy, rip of scam artist apparently by all accounts. he spent a load on pips, i think he may have gifted amber trich's on or two i dunno. it's marketing bullshizzle my friend don't be duped. 

purple Ss x 2 toke. that's going to have a resin profile off the chart, you watch!

no snips of pooch #5 at 12 weeks i cant keep her in the garden


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> not too shabby eh. but by my reckoning that do's at 12 weeks on friday. got some feedback on the dog#3 last night from an old housemate, 'that's how it should be done' lol.
> 
> no snips of pooch #5 at 12 weeks i cant keep her in the garden


12 weeks is a bit much, sounds like a Thelma leaner to me. Probably gonna be a super high headband rip from it...possibly.

And we like feedback like that!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 4, 2013)

that's what i thought, it looks very sour D or did now it's darkening like the headband leaner. smlls a lot sweeter but isn't as sticky as the #3 that one i literally had to pry the popcorn off the tray i'd quick dried it on  i'm going to get th smelly cherry crossed pips out of the branch tonight. they will be fuckin killer. i can feel it in my bones.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2013)

So i have n idea what the fuck i'm doing wrong but my clones are moulding before they're rooting. could be the general RH s high and so s the inside of the prop. i'm thinking i'll dump the water out the little ridges at the bottom and half close the vents for a day but i'll be taking more snips off the dog and others, going to make a new cloner tub with more holes in. might take a little longer to root than other methods but it worked for me so at this stage and after 2 unsuccessful runs in jiffies and looking like a third on the cards wit rockwool. 

I'm lathed to buy a ready made aero mister one at 60 quid for a 12 site cloner ffs. i'll make one for under a tenner with 12 holes. back later with pics.


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2013)

you got me stumped on that one...short of it still being infected with thrips or bugs, which may slow down the rooting and eventually the clone will run out of energy and die off.....not really sure to be honest mate. I got a bunch of clones that are taking a while at the moment, but I have been fighting these thrips so I put it down to that. Seems like I spend my whole life fighting bugs. Fukkin lettuce starts I bought at the garden centre are infected with aphides!!! ffs.


----------



## mr west (Apr 5, 2013)

you would think the cold would kill em off lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2013)

I've dumped the water out the prop sprayed the roof and sat the cube tray back in without the sponge mat so it'll dry out a bit in there, let the vents half open, i'm away into toon shopping them i'll check them again. I'll be making a new bigger dwc cloner this afternoon and taking a load more.

watch my luck they'll all pull through and I'll have fuckin loads. hope so. but i'm usually never that lucky haha

I was thinking, it wasn't a new scalpel blade but it was't hacky either but who knows could have contaminated the clonex. it's doing my nut in, i've done a clone in a shot glass of the lemon pledge for now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## mr west (Apr 5, 2013)

ive had doddgy clonex in the past, fucks ya right up.


----------



## delvite (Apr 5, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> So i have n idea what the fuck i'm doing wrong but my clones are moulding before they're rooting. could be the general RH s high and so s the inside of the prop. i'm thinking i'll dump the water out the little ridges at the bottom and half close the vents for a day but i'll be taking more snips off the dog and others, going to make a new cloner tub with more holes in. might take a little longer to root than other methods but it worked for me so at this stage and after 2 unsuccessful runs in jiffies and looking like a third on the cards wit rockwool.
> 
> I'm lathed to buy a ready made aero mister one at 60 quid for a 12 site cloner ffs. i'll make one for under a tenner with 12 holes. back later with pics.


what kind of mold m8 can you get a pic up? certain methods of soaking in additives n such create a fine mold like micro system before forming what we would call roots


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2013)

Its not so much mould just soaked to the point they're stuck together. I'm in to minds to transplant into the new dwc or just take fresh, they'll be stressed now.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey Don i thought this might help.??

*[h=2]DWC Root Slime Cure aka How to Breed Beneficial Microbes[/h] 
When a clear snot forms on roots in a DWC, and the normal course of treatment for root disease doesn't work, you probably have something called brown slime algae, which actually isn't algae at all, but a cyanobacteria. It loves oxygen and doesn't need light to grow. It doesn't care if your res is chilled or not. Safe levels of H202 slows it a bit but doesn't cure it. It can show up for DWC growers for no apparent reason even after years of successful grows. Once it shows up it's often a nightmare to get rid of. It WILL eventually spread to other DWC tubs, although it almost never gains a foothold on older well developed healthy plants/roots.

Several root conditions will cause a slimy build up; doesn't mean you have the brown slime. Common root disease is almost always caused by improper res conditions, and they improve greatly when those conditions are corrected. This isn't true of the slime. When to suspect brown slime algae is when you are doing everything right and still can't get rid of it. People who get this try the normal stuff... More bubbles in the water, cool res temps, and h202 treatments. The slime may appear to be gone at first, but comes back strong in as little as 12-36 hours. It starts out subtle like a clear coating of mucus on the roots with no odor. Plants often still appear healthy for a while, but all root production stops. In a very short time it will cover the entire root base and become thicker and sometimes turns yellow. Eventually it strangles the roots which causes pythium to set in, and at that point turns brown and finally has an odor. 

The treatment is to clean up and sterilize the root base, and then populate the water with beneficial microbes. Simply running a continuous sterilizing agent such as SM-90, Zone, ect will almost certainly end with the slime as the winner. Some people have had luck running bleach or physan 20 continuously in the water, but most do not want there plants soaking in these particular chemicals. Making a microbe tea is cheap and easy, and IMO the proper way to fight this slime in a perpetual DWC garden.

Clean up the root base as well as possible. Best thing to do, if you can, is hold the plant over the sink and use the sprayer to vigorously rinse the roots, trying to get all the dead roots and gunk to slough off. It's also okay to give the dying roots a slight tug to see if they come off. Now let the roots soak in a mixture of whatever sterilizing agent you have. Physan 20 works great. This is a good time to sterilize any equipment and give the res a good scrub. After a few hours, no more than 12, of soaking in the solution rinse the roots really really well again, prepare a fresh res, and inoculate the res with beneficial microbes. Wait another 12 hours before adding nutes.

*** The smaller your roots, the less likely the are to survive a strong h202 treatment. In my experience using h202 will increase your recovery time.

Once the slime is gone be sure to practice proper res maintenance, which includes keeping any type of organic material out of the res. Trying to sterilize the res water is often a losing battle. In fact, since most hydro sterilizers fail to kill this stuff, when you sterilize the water you are removing competing microbes and opening the field to slime. There are people who use RO filters and then run their water through a UV sterilizer and still end up with the slime. The answer always seems to be beneficial microbes.

Below is my previous introduction to preparing and applying a microbe tea.


In DWC the roots sit in water constantly putting them at huge risk for disease. Some people have great luck using nothing at all. Others find sterilizing products keep their roots white, but a few of us have found that even with proper res maintenance and doing everything right, we still get a slimy build up on the roots. This is when a microbe tea can really make a difference by robbing the slime of housing, food, and actually attacking it.

By making a microbe tea with a diverse selection of organisms you will have a super tonic for you res that will ward off nasty gunk and build up while at the same time keeping your roots stimulated and growing. Best of all it can be made for just pennies per batch.

Ok so we wont be starting from scratch. You have to buy a few products. But instead of using the products directly in the res, you will be breeding them in a tea. This way, you can use a fraction of the regular dose and make your products last much longer. Plus, you will end up with a freshly active tea that is more diverse than anything you can buy on the market.

Aquashield ($12) The product composition consists of: Bacillus subtilis, Paenibacillus polymxa, Bacillus circulans, and Bacillus amyloliquefaciens. This gives you a base population of beneficial bacteria. (Aquashield can be replaced by any inoculation that contains bacillus bacteria.)

ZHO Powder ($10) The product composition consists of: Glomus intradices, Glomus aggregatum, Glomus etunicatum, Glomus mosseae, Trichoderma harzianum, and Trichoderma koningii. This gives you a base populartion of beneficial fungi. (ZHO can be replaced by any inoculation that contains myco fungi)

Ancient Forest ($14) - Soil amendment provides a high diversity of microorganisms, including more than 35,000 species of bacteria and over 5,000 species of fungi. (AF can be replaced by any earth worm casting)

EDIT* Mycogrow soluble is the cheapest and most diverse inoculant we have found. It can replace everything here except the ancient forest.


The recipe is really simple. Start with non-chlorinated water. I make 2 gallons at a time, but you can easily adjust the additives for whatever amount you wish to make. Now put the water into a bucket and throw in a couple air stones. The more air the better. You want the water to be almost turbulent from the bubbles. Now, add 15-30ml of aquashield and about 1/4-1/2 scoop of the ZHO powder. You will be breeding these into the billions so it doesn't really matter how much you start with, just don't overdo it. Now take an old sock or pantyhose and fill it with about 2 handfuls of EWC or Ancient Forest. Tie off the sock and place it in the water above an air stone, or better yet, feed an air stone down into the sock itself. If you want, you can just throw the EWC directly into the water and strain it out later with cheesecloth or even an aquarium net. Next, add about a tablespoon of molasses to wake up the microbes and give them something to eat. We will only be feeding the microbes in this tea; never add food for the microbes to the res itself. It's okay if the bennies in the res starve. You will be replacing them every few days. Now let the tea bubble at room tempeture for 48 hours. It can be used after 24, but will be more active and diverse at 48. If you use EWC you will probably notice a foam eventually, this is normal. After 48 hours you can store the tea in the fridge where it will stay fresh for about 10 days. Once it starts to go bad it will develop an odor. If you ever detect an odor from your tea, throw it out and make a new batch. Fresh tea can have a range of smells from earthy to mossy to shroomy. Bad tea smells like gym socks, fecal matter, or decay.

Initially, add about 1 cup to your res for every gallon of water, and then add 1 cup total every 3 days after. If you can, pour a little over the base of the stalk to inoculate the root crown. Your water might get a little cloudy but your roots will stay white and stimulated. When you use tea and practice proper res maintenance you can feel confident your roots will be healthy. By multiplying the microbes this way your products should last a great deal longer. Once you have eradicated slime and simply want protection from future outbreaks, adjust the tea dosage to 1 cup per 10 gallons about once per week.

If you are interested in why the tea works, or what products you may use for substitution, continue reading the rest of the thread. It is a journey I took with others to learn a great more about the tea. If you want to see how I use this tea in a cloner, jump to here.

***In an attempt to address frequent issues which bloat the thread

You can substitute just about any product you want. Any EWC will give you a good base of microbes. Any product or combo of products which contain mycos, bacillus, and trichoderma will do the trick. Don't worry about matching my exact ingredients. The exception is AN microbe products. Stay away from AN microbe products!


If you notice a dark sort of slime form after you treat with tea, stay the course. As long as you see new shoots growing you are on your way to recovery. The after-slime is harmless and will not expand or stall roots. New root tips are what you want to see.

Do not use tea with h202, sm-90, Zone or any type of sterilizing product. Do not filter tea beyond 400 microns.

If you have slime attacking plants with very small roots, adding housing to your res like a lava rock or koi pond mat will make a big difference. Place the housing in your tea brew for the duration and then move it to your res.

No one has reported sprayers clogging from using regular tea. But, if you are concerned you can also try aquashield by itself without brewing. High pressure nozzles will kill most microbes, medium pressure and simple sprayers are fine. 


Take care of impropoer res conditions FIRST. Even the tea will not save you from disease if you do not have enough oxygen or proper temperatures. Res water should be around 75f with bennies. Air pump should be at least 1wt per gallon. Light proof your buckets!

If this solution works for you please post in the thread and tell us your story.

I'm happy to answer questions in the thread. You will get a faster reply here than messaging me. Remember, all advice I give is intended for a synthetic DWC grow.

Some FAQ's

Can I run a perpetual batch of tea?

No. The key to fighting slime is a diverse microbe population. No matter what you do to your brew, diversity will peak and begin to decline around the 48 hour mark. 

Can I feed the bennies in my res instead of letting them die and replacing them?

No, you would be feeding the slime as well. Some bennies will live on in your roots, most will die. It is simple to replace them which we do every three days while fighting slime, and about once a week after the slime is gone.

Will the chlorine/chloramine in my tap water kill off my bennies?

It is best to use pure water to brew the tea, however adding tap water directly to your buckets in small amounts to top off will not kill enough bennies to matter. I add as much as a gallon of un-aged tap water to my 5 gallon res with no ill effects. If you are worried, simply add a little tea a few hours after watering. 

Can I add too much tea?

As long as your tea is brewed properly it is really hard to add too much.

I added tea, maintain proper res conditions, and still have slime!

First be sure you are not simply seeing after-slime. (see above) If it is aggressive slime, then you are probably adding something organic directly to the res. Check each and every thing you put in your mix, and be sure foliar sprays do not drip into the res. Incorporate some type of housing into your res, such as lava rocks.

You are not teaching us how to breed microbes, only multiply them.

Correct.​ 
*


----------



## delvite (Apr 5, 2013)

this guy has good methods m8........................................

[video=youtube;B6aHsEUa5Qw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6aHsEUa5Qw[/video]

..............................worth a watch


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2013)

cheesr guys, I think i just started out with too much water in the res at the bottom, the roots aren't seeking it out if it's there constantly. i just soaked the rockwool cubes and didn't squeeze them out. 

good info on microbe brewing, i highly doubt i'll be able to get any of those products over here so i'm fingers crossing it for now and crossing the bridge when i have to swim under it haha! this is probably my 1st mistake i know....

I have H&G flora grow bloom and micro to start i'd planned on getting calmag to add and oxyplus ( h202 not lox del  ) and just seeing how she fares, the roots on the fingerez in the small dwc will be filling it soon and I'll have a job transplanting but that's a job for next week. 

going to make the cloner tomorrow, i'm going for a walk along the quayside, my locals landlord who i might add I haven't seen in months brought me back from brugge a bottle of the new duvel 2013 tripel. for those that don't know it's their special edition limited batch. so a sample of that i can't really turn down seeing as he's brought it specially for me. 

I've prepped the tea and stuck it in the fridge, bought a bunch of flowers for the boss i think a light ale and a crack with the lads can't land me in too much bother....


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 6, 2013)

What to do with an overgrown Cheese Palnt with nowhere to fit in  She was already getting burned up so got decide whether to pull the Caseyband x to make way!
Never grew it to this size before, after some trimming it shoulb be a beast!


----------



## mr west (Apr 6, 2013)

farm management Cindy mate, the needs of the moocho out weigh the needs of the nearly ready lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2013)

aye that'll finish up a cracker man. not many peeps do xmas tree grows unless they're pheno hunting. that's going to be massive by time it's had a stretch and packed buds on lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 6, 2013)

Quick un mate will get on lappy later to reply to ya propa..

With the cuts mate do you put anything like clay pebbles in the bottom of ya prop? Stops the jiffys or whatever soaking up to much water that works good for me and I sometimes get a little green mold on me jiffys I looked into it when I 1st did some an dels right some are good molds fuck knows if mine is mind but it's never gave me no grief...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2013)

interesting, the prop came with a proper porous mat but it was manky after a few runs an foolishly i binned it. i use a microfibre towel now. just been and checked on them n they seem to be happier now i've dumped most of the water out. might just have save em lol. 

the weird thing isw i've been using out of date clonex for donkeys and only the last couple of runs it's made a difference. surely just putting the cuts in rockwool damp they'd root anyway so we'll see. it's day 6 for them, the fingerez look great the psycho's not so good and the dogs aqre still questionable.


----------



## delvite (Apr 6, 2013)

Cindyguygrower said:


> What to do with an overgrown Cheese Palnt with nowhere to fit in  She was already getting burned up so got decide whether to pull the Caseyband x to make way!
> Never grew it to this size before, after some trimming it shoulb be a beast!


id bend that lady over n educate her in bondage


----------



## delvite (Apr 6, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> interesting, the prop came with a proper porous mat but it was manky after a few runs an foolishly i binned it. i use a microfibre towel now. just been and checked on them n they seem to be happier now i've dumped most of the water out. might just have save em lol.
> 
> the weird thing isw i've been using out of date clonex for donkeys and only the last couple of runs it's made a difference. surely just putting the cuts in rockwool damp they'd root anyway so we'll see. it's day 6 for them, the fingerez look great the psycho's not so good and the dogs aqre still questionable.


just put damaged ones in a space m8, with rock wool i as you say i would soak in 1-1-1 + squeeze the excess and leave for a couple of hours before clone insertion


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2013)

i know i know, schoolboy errors .

what's 1-1-1 micro nutrients or something?>


----------



## delvite (Apr 6, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i know i know, schoolboy errors .
> 
> what's 1-1-1 micro nutrients or something?>


kind of m8 some ppl use rhiz which is 1-1-1 but i weaken my nutes 5-5-5 down to 1/5 strength which is the same in my eyes


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2013)

rhizo as on the cards as is calmag, bottle of oxyplus and some silica. going to order them tonight.


----------



## rasclot (Apr 6, 2013)

Won my self a nice £254 on the grand national first thing I've ever won lol


----------



## mr west (Apr 6, 2013)

rasclot said:


> Won my self a nice £254 on the grand national first thing I've ever won lol


congrats mate, i never win anything lol


----------



## rasclot (Apr 6, 2013)

Got that from 2 pound each way odds were 100-1!! I ain't got a clue bout horse racing just went into the bookies n asked the oldest lookin matey wot he reckons  thanx old man


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2013)

i won £15 on the grand national, but that was about 30 years ago. and I was chuffed to bits, lol.

nice one lad!


rasclot said:


> Won my self a nice £254 on the grand national first thing I've ever won lol


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 6, 2013)

rasclot said:


> Won my self a nice £254 on the grand national first thing I've ever won lol


LOL well done ras


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2013)

cracking take home lad nice work! i don't bet on it. it's flogging a horse round and round then making it jump a 6" fence several, which crocks them and they have to be put down and made into cheapo lasagne. 

it's like F1 the guys win on the skills of their driving and speed of the car. you wouldn't see them putting mario kart style ramps on the furlongs.

so the mark 2 cloner has hit a stal, got all the bits but the plastic sheet i was going to put the collars in is too brittle to cut, comes away in shards  i'm thinking of just using a pack lunch tuppaware and chucking the prop lid on the first few days instead. 

few crappy phone pics of the dog, and her offspring. I have a feeling they will be fruitier pink dogs, maybe ill call them the poodle 



gotta good number of the cherry haze to play with at some point

erl is drying above the veg light too should be claggy by mid afternoon


----------



## zzwasted (Apr 7, 2013)

anyone have any experiance growing thc bomb ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2013)

i'm growing the sister strain berry bomb. it's just been flipped maybe 3 days ago.


----------



## delvite (Apr 7, 2013)

lol i did say i was gunna make a wage from yesterdays jocky scramble if you can remember me sayin m8? 100 on 33/1 minus 600 and stake ( bets on other horses ) and that leaves me with a tidy 2600 boooya!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2013)

fair play to ya man, i only ever bet the football.


----------



## delvite (Apr 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fair play to ya man, i only ever bet the football.


its easy money when you crack it m8 just dont let the bookies catch you


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2013)

Poodle, that is funny


I always giggle when I hear the name Labradoodle, lol....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2013)

well i think 5th bong of the mornin is calling me then it's new prop clone time. even did a fancy pants pictorial, actually just a load of pictures..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2013)

righty. pictorial jackanory time.

4 lemon pledge and 4 dogs


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice one don, cant quite make out the lables on thje plants?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2013)

4 lemon pledge 4 dogs fella, the bigger of the bushes is the dog. side branches nicely


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2013)

dog?




pklp?


----------



## delvite (Apr 7, 2013)

mr west said:


> dog?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you thinking of training that DOG m8 it would do wonders


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2013)

nah man i just topped it early, i always do when i'm going to mother them. keeps them short, my veg space is limited, yeah it's dog. i'm really having a tough time deciding what's going into the aquafarm next week but i think the lemon pledge is going to win it. that stuff is in my top 4 strains


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2013)

Just hope its the one you remember don or its bk to pheno hunting.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2013)

Hold on, I thought this was that cut???? Don't bust my bubble


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2013)

this is the cut that came from the 1st f1 I grew, it was the stuff that dst tried when he was over mine. I think i also sent him some, not sure twas an awful long time ago lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2013)

lol think man think hahaha. The one i got came from you i'm fairly sure, and tbh pheno hunting with the two toke was great fun. so doing the same with the pledge should be good, I have some sBBs' marked lemon pledge. i'll see how i get on with the cut first eh.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2013)

eeeeeeeeeerl
View attachment 2605339


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2013)

Well when u sent me a taste of twotoke i imedietly thought of the lemon pledge. When i smoked it recently that my mate grew i thopught it was a really nice mix of jtr and psychosis but the one i grew of the same cut just tatsted of jtr but i took it early and it was fucked, u see the pix.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2013)

ah well, the two toke is easy enough for me to get it's just a viny bugger to grow n trim.

don't spose got any pics of the last lot when you did them ages ago?


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2013)

i got 463 folders dating back to dec 2007 just with un labeled weed pix lol i have no idea sorry wouldnt know where to start. Maybe aty the beginning of the club 600 breeding showcase??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah ill have a squizz at the search feature.....see if it jogs the memory


----------



## rasclot (Apr 7, 2013)

Here my dippy lads!! at 9 weeks in  still a while to go yet!





heres my headband I just chopped Probly only gonna get 2 oz tops she's got sum sparkle to her


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2013)

Fuckin sexy bitches!  can't wait to get mine into flower. How've you done them?.any topping or lst


----------



## rasclot (Apr 7, 2013)

I top all my girls once on the 5-6th node gives the side branches a chance to grow cant wait to chop her she's smells like she's gonna taste like a beaut nice yields aswel


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2013)

Awesome. Can't wait. I'm thinking mini scrog above it


----------



## mr west (Apr 8, 2013)

you got some dippy in veg donny?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2013)

aye the fairy swang past, nipped in for a cuppa. n left me with one  still only a wee yin but when the time comes


----------



## mr west (Apr 8, 2013)

cut not sBBd?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2013)

cut not sBBd  why? it's the one rasc had mate, pics were in the 6 yesterday or the day before, ( and fuckin beauties they were Rasc fella)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2013)

snapshots of the sort of trimmed dog#5






My name is ERL 



little darker than I wanted but smokes a charm. could also b darker as i used mostly the smelly fingerez fluff.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2013)

Sweet and sour



smells like diesel


Edit: better?


----------



## mr west (Apr 8, 2013)

splendid chips Donn


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2013)

Looks dandy Donald!!

The DOG sure looks funky.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2013)

smells a lot closer to the original dog than it did half way through flower, it was sweet like almost afghani sweet. def sativa lean, could have done with another week but I need the space, coin and sun for other bitches


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 8, 2013)

tasty shiskherbob you got there cowboy , will ya throw one on the grill for me? that specail sauce you make makes me mouth water.
hope sunny england is treating yu well. 10 days and counting to Cyoress Hill. Do yu have any kewo plans for the summer time?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2013)

my hot sauce brings all the chica's to the yard cos my dog is better than thars. sorry I'm ne rapper lol. 

summer time plans, i'm going to a country of civil unrest border invasions and 40+c heat for a week. they hate yanks and the french, i'm learning arabic.... it's not going well. ( off to Tunisia for a week, all inclusive piss up in the sun. can't wait. hope the hotel foods good  I always say I want a holiday or a festival each year last year i got neither so this year. next year i think Bestival is on the cards. or maybe a foreign festy, I want to learn to snowboard and go to snowbombing in austria or go to tomorrowland wherever it may be next year.

hop you enjoy red rocks, spark an owl for ol Donny and you best be throwing ya set in that air!


----------



## delvite (Apr 8, 2013)

some gr8 pics of some beauties there m8


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 8, 2013)

yeah for sure nice pics! i could use some of the dog for my calf cramp right now. bloody hell, ii totally fucked it up rock climbingyesterday adn con bearly walk.
sounds like adventures for you donald, stay postitve and have fun.I will spark one up in your honor at the show.ah shit gotta go to work now. nice chatting with you! take care!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2013)

Berry bomb male, bit stretched and lanky but that's more positioning than genes I think. Smells quite strong not sure about berries more pine ?! 

think it'll have to go. Need to get other projects moving n use the space. Testers of fingerez bx1 and smelly cherry x dog f1 soon


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yeah for sure nice pics! i could use some of the dog for my calf cramp right now. bloody hell, ii totally fucked it up rock climbingyesterday adn con bearly walk.
> sounds like adventures for you donald, stay postitve and have fun.I will spark one up in your honor at the show.ah shit gotta go to work now. nice chatting with you! take care!


Ah shit hope your good to cut rugs at the gig, or whatever you young rapscallion's get up to


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2013)

delvite said:


> some gr8 pics of some beauties there m8



Cheers Delv lad, aye she's a cracker, took her off the strings last night, into paper bag for a few days getting shuftied about about each morning and night. then it'll be jarred for X amount of time till it's absolutely honking and out the door. 

this is the male i was debating:


may end up just seeing how he spluffs


----------



## delvite (Apr 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Cheers Delv lad, aye she's a cracker, took her off the strings last night, into paper bag for a few days getting shuftied about about each morning and night. then it'll be jarred for X amount of time till it's absolutely honking and out the door.
> 
> this is the male i was debating:
> View attachment 2607788
> ...


ever thought of separating n pollinating m8 if its a nice strain that is


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2013)

i usually do separate and flower in a cardboard box with a clip on cfl. i've never run the strain before female or male so haven't a clue other than my eyes n nose I'm going to let it do another couple of weeks separate and decide.


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2013)

Not the greatest of structures to it lad to be honest. Although that is only 1 element of it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2013)

aye true that, i was tempted to bin it on node spacing alone. think i'll use the space to hang my separate veg bulb and LST a monster. 

for the write up claiming it's a 6-8 indica dom it sure looks lanky and sativa to me.
http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/bomb-berry-bomb

it's a goner.


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2013)

6 weeks flowering, mould resistant, thc covered, sounds like a winner eh! Looks real pretty as well.

Most of the indica dom males I have seen stay short and the node spacing is reasonably tight (well it has been in the Deep Blues I worked with). When you stick em into 12/12 they get a slight stretch but nothing too much.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2013)

serves me right for going against my better instinct. it's clearly photoshopped to fuck. was just looking for something for the berry project. i've still got three pearla looking smelly berry to pollinate yet, think i'll do a branch on each and weigh it up at the end.

one of these sweet n sours i've done is absolutely stinking, short and looking like an 8 week finisher for sure. smells unbelievably fuelly. like i rubbed up a couple of plants to get a whiff and then this SS and was like WOAH it cut through all the others. looking worth a reveg / spluff . looks SOG city all day.


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2013)

I like the sound of the sweet and sour!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2013)

it's the smallest in there, had the last veg time and a crap spot sun wise. as usual probably nicest smoke :


I think it'll get a reveg


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 10, 2013)

More cuts dead. I'm going nuts. I've done 4 more dog in straight coco using new rooting pooda pipetted 6ml plain water on them, sprayed and domes with the others in the heated prop. Its nearly time to check the dwc ones. Praying to the ganja gods reet now. This has royally fecked my rotation.


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2013)

I've had a dozen or so clones in at least a couple of weeks and no sign of roots. I blame the thrips mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 10, 2013)

ah man, these should root, i've used powder not old clonex that went right in the bin. they look ok this morning a little wilted but not that bad. the 4 smelly fingerez clones look solid as. i'm not tugging them just in case i snap the roots (potential fuckin roots)

just hoping the dwc one doesn't fuck up.


if it's thrips then i've got real problems cos i can't shift them for love nor money


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 10, 2013)

I think he is saying that they are stressed, may take an extra week or something because of it. They may also potentially not root because of it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 10, 2013)

well cowboy i've got nothing but time. i've hacked the dog #3 mother as much as i can for a while  which upon curing, isn't as nice as the #5 imo which i have no cuts of, but was 12 weeks so wasn't staying in the garden. so back to square one i go. or maybe square 2 as the snip from a fellow cowboy is doing just grand.

EDIT: the coco ones look fine and the others are still standing. there's nothing on the dwc one yet no leaves showing any colour change but i put like a 1/3 ml of micro into res. see what happens!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2013)

Fill yer boots mate.....

Yorkie's budget fogponic cloner.
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/179741-uk-growers-thread-7267.html#post8922596

The tutorial is in 2 parts but on the same page, just scroll down.


...........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 10, 2013)

fuckin class, nice one yorkie, i remember having a look at the time for a fogger and a belle cloche but ebay all the foggers had LED's. i'll have another dig.

the cloner i made last weekend is pretty pants the seal isn't right cos the tupperwear's cheap  amount i've spent i could have bought a factory made cloner now. well nearly.

have you used said prize winning set up yet? any pics?


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 10, 2013)

I hate it when that happens, getting into a project balls deep and realizing you could have just did the plug and play any way. Sometimes its just for fun but when it sets you back its a bummer eh!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuckin class, nice one yorkie, i remember having a look at the time for a fogger and a belle cloche but ebay all the foggers had LED's. i'll have another dig.
> 
> 
> have you used said prize winning set up yet? any pics?


If you can be arsed waiting 2 weeks from China.....

Without an AC adapter.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Ultrasonic-Mist-Maker-Fogger-Water-Fountain-Pond-Atomizer-Air-Humidifier-/160866352106?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PondsWaterFeatures_UK&hash=item257461bbea

With a US AC adapter.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mini-Fogger-16mm-Mist-Disc-Mist-Fog-Maker-Air-Humidifier-Ultrasonic-Atomizer-/140891593584?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PondsWaterFeatures_UK&hash=item20cdcb1b70

US/UK converter plug.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-PIN-UNIVERSAL-TO-UK-PLUG-TRAVEL-ADAPTOR-UNIVERSAL-USA-AUS-EU-AU-US-TO-UK-NEW-/150868662364pt=UK_TravelTickets_Accessories_RL&hash=item232079185c



Aye I've used it, the 'Smelly Fingerez' was done in it.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 10, 2013)

And I've found with these types of cloners (aero/fog/bubble) a lid/cover really isn't needed.


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2013)

apply "Opportunity Cost" to everything you do, and you would probably never make anything yourself....it's an error I make all the time! And I read a degree in Economics!



colocowboy said:


> I hate it when that happens, getting into a project balls deep and realizing you could have just did the plug and play any way. Sometimes its just for fun but when it sets you back its a bummer eh!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 11, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> If you can be arsed waiting 2 weeks from China.....
> 
> Without an AC adapter.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Ultrasonic-Mist-Maker-Fogger-Water-Fountain-Pond-Atomizer-Air-Humidifier-/160866352106?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PondsWaterFeatures_UK&hash=item257461bbea
> ...


Awesome  i'll order a fogger today. i was trying to work out last night if i could get one with from uk and take out the led part then decided my sausage fingers would probably balls it up so best not. that looks exactly what i need. cheers yorkie.

by then my mothers should be grown up enough to take a fresh round of cuts.  well, off to the gym then to doss at work til the footy tonight. have a feeling our european dreams are coming to an end tonight.

fair play you winning the tutorial prize like, quick Q roughly how long to roots? with fingerez? tried owt else yet?


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 11, 2013)

Easy Don mate,u bought any oxyplus yet? Get a bottle for 4.50 and add 7.5ml to every 10ltrs of ur nute mixed n drown ur airpots in it. That should get rid of the thrips eggs n larvae  For the grown ups try verve bug killer from b n q,can use on all types of plants and more or less kills on contact,its bout 3 quid a bottle....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 11, 2013)

aye i was getting it for keeping my res clean in the dwc and aquafarm, put the order in to my hydro shop yesterday, going to pick it up Saturday scotty lad! the oxyplus and the sprays i might actually get shot of them. seen a couple of adults in the box i've got the clones/prop in. little fucks. drives me mad thinking those things are eating my roots leaves etc affecting the yield.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> quick Q roughly how long to roots? with fingerez? tried owt else yet?


10 days without trying mate, could do 7 with hydro nutes and some attention paid.

Not tried owt else yet but I don't think it matters.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 11, 2013)

that's fast and sure enough for me man. I've emailed the split linky to see if he'll expedite the shipping if i pay extra  no dome is going to make life so much easier too.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that's fast and sure enough for me man. I've emailed the split linky to see if he'll expedite the shipping if i pay extra  no dome is going to make life so much easier too.


I'm not sure they can mate, I used to sell knock off clothes from China and the fastest I've had a package is 10 days.

They have so many regional sorting offices over there it's silly and once it gets to customs over here you can be waiting up to 4-5 days for those twats to clear it.

Good luck though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 11, 2013)

aye it was a stab in the dark like. i'm just conscious that i'm going to have a hole in the perpetual. i'm vegging a critical jack which i'm hoping is going to be a weighty one. thank fook i bought fem.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye it was a stab in the dark like. i'm just conscious that i'm going to have a hole in the perpetual. i'm vegging a critical jack which i'm hoping is going to be a weighty one. thank fook i bought fem.


I sent the boss a PM last night after you mentioned Sannies gear and changed my mind to the 3 Anaesthesia regs, if they turn out Mr's I've got an excuse to chuck some pollen about.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2013)

22 Euro - £19 a bean seems excessive though!?

http://www.sanniesshop.com/anesthesia-en.html

Thank god they're a prize and I'm not shelling out!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 11, 2013)

Deserved mate. And like I say the forum for sannies speaks for his work


----------



## mr west (Apr 11, 2013)

Talking of sannies I got a couple of the cheese berry haze up at min waiting on the third.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 11, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> 22 Euro - £19 a bean seems excessive though!?
> 
> http://www.sanniesshop.com/anesthesia-en.html
> 
> Thank god they're a prize and I'm not shelling out!


That's a 10 seed pack.


cof


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 11, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> That's a 10 seed pack.
> 
> 
> cof


LMAO! So it is Cof, I didn't scroll down the bottom I just saw 'quantity 1' and freaked...........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2013)

mr west said:


> Talking of sannies I got a couple of the cheese berry haze up at min waiting on the third.


Ello stranger you been busy filling that second tent then aye like I say the extrema sample done a number on me for sure


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2013)

friday rolls around again, yins in coco and new root pooda working champion 


Veg, back left, psycho, going for a standard tree format with that one. right of that is the dippy, next right is DOG (marked) the tree in the back right is fingerez and in front of that is the hacked lemon pledge pk cut.


DWC Cloner root pr0n, fingerez broke free its gaffer tape bondage 



Smelly berries ( livers x blueberry)



VV P98 bubba

other smelly berry



Sweet n Sour ( smelly cherry x chem d / sour D and larry )


2 Toke



VV Next fingerez, lot less purpling now the temps are up a bit but it's early days for this one yet


fucking small nug cheese, i dunno why but it looks don early all the hairs are receded and the buds are tiny. same thing from the mother to this clone. i dunno if it's pukka exo or a really good knock off . I can't even mind on where the cut came from now. minds a fucktip today not slept properly for a few days.




Group Shot, you'll notice the missing front row 



have a great weekend peeps


----------



## mr west (Apr 12, 2013)

dunt fink i got any extrema x's. The thired cbh is up now also waiting on a couple of casey s1's. The new tent has 5 in at the min could squeeze another 4 in i recon jus waiting on veg things happening.


----------



## mr west (Apr 12, 2013)

hahaha u snuk that in wile i was writting lol looking stella as always donny dude.>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2013)

cheers mucka! looks can be deceptive  thrips at every airhole. oxyplus treatment starts tonight and thorough take out ans spray down of all veg and flower girls will be going on. even them in mid flower. my line in the sand is drawn.


----------



## rasclot (Apr 12, 2013)

Dippy is still in full bloom at 9weeks n 4 days in flower looks like another week or 2 for her to ripen but she's gonna be a belter guaranteed deffo a keeper can't wait to smoke her  pics tomorrow


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 13, 2013)

nice update don! really impressed by your little hydro cloning. very nice! the roots are just fantastic looking and massive . are you going to transplant her to a larger bucket? cant wait to see the results. 
Is that "VV next fingerez"( ??)... just slh? cuz it dont look very sativa at all. not like any slh i ever grew anywayz. .. and why arenet you sleeping well.? I hope your ok buddy. well im getting all my shit together for the trip and sure could use some BB stickers to slam everywhere!!!!
Is there going to be a BB booth at the first US high times cup in Denver next weekend? i think Smelly Cherry deserves TOP award.
And i looked through the May high times like 420 times and could not find the BB ad that someone on the 600 mentioned. 
I really like your strains in your got growing, very nice variety..pre 98bubba ? is there a pre bubba 78 as well? 
oh and i think i just figured out vv.. means look down right? Haha.. sorry im rambling its that wicked chocolate medication again. take care mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 13, 2013)

rasclot said:


> Dippy pics tomorrow


 prick tease hahaha jks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 13, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> nice update don! really impressed by your little hydro cloning. very nice! the roots are just fantastic looking and massive . are you going to transplant her to a larger bucket? cant wait to see the results.
> Is that "VV next fingerez"( ??)... just slh? cuz it dont look very sativa at all. not like any slh i ever grew anywayz. .. and why arenet you sleeping well.? I hope your ok buddy. well im getting all my shit together for the trip and sure could use some BB stickers to slam everywhere!!!!
> Is there going to be a BB booth at the first US high times cup in Denver next weekend? i think Smelly Cherry deserves TOP award.
> And i looked through the May high times like 420 times and could not find the BB ad that someone on the 600 mentioned.
> ...


Yeah the baby dwc fingerez was due to get moved today and the aquafa mods done but I blew it off to go out cycling with me mate, bout 8 miles. I'm a bit saddle sore...  going to do it after the match tomorrow. Im full of cold but it comes n go's. 

Fingerez is half smelly cherry half slh. All up sativa diva, lush cherry soda cream.

My sleep thing is stress related. I've been ostrich techniquing it for a while. Its complex. If I don't have my shit watertight I could be jailed for years. 

You should try the fingerez if you love the smelly cherry 

Pre 98 not 78. Heard it was real herme prone and low yield but tasted like chocolate?! So giving it a go.

Yeah vvv

Means I'm talking the pic below yea  lol

Mmmmedibles enjoy doc!


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Yeah the baby dwc fingerez was due to get moved today and the aquafa mods done but I blew it off to go our cycling with me mate, bout 8 miles. I'm a bit saddle sore...  going to do it after the match tomorrow. Im full of cold but it comes n go's.


I cycled 18km today just doing a few errands, lol. Sounds like you need a gel pack seat mate, hehe.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2013)

cheeky [email protected] lol! first bike i've been on in years, i just need to get used to doing it. not to mention you live on the flattest place on earth! 

was quite funny actually, going up a bloody steep bank I put it up into mid gear and stood up and cranked it, while he put it on the granny cog and went up at snails pace we were both fucked after it.

executive decision, after friday's piss up i'm going to the match and coming home. got gardening need doing aquafarm needs modifying and making a make shift housing for the 125 cfl to House it in while I veg and LST the thing, I've no wood so it's cardboard, gaffer tape and metal wire. tho at least i do have a proper wired plug fitting. almost as cowbow as i first started out lmao.. 

can't wait to go u and see how the oxyplus and super spraying is working. anyonw know how often that 7.5 ml per 10 root wash should be done? scotia?


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 14, 2013)

Mornin matey,a added it every feed until they were gone,ince u think uv knocked them on the head,drop it bk to 5ml per 10 n it should nurse them bk to health,extra oxygen n that


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2013)

I just walked out the local grow store yesterday, dumbfounded. Ok, it may be my crap Dutch, but surely when you write down H2O2 on a bit of paper they are going to get the drift. "what's that for" the guy asks......"oh, I thought I'd try and peroxide my hair, you daft fukking twat! gies a break Jimmy, ffs.


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

DST said:


> I just walked out the local grow store yesterday, dumbfounded. Ok, it may be my crap Dutch, but surely when you write down H2O2 on a bit of paper they are going to get the drift. "what's that for" the guy asks......"oh, I thought I'd try and peroxide my hair, you daft fukking twat! gies a break Jimmy, ffs.


haha i know the feelin m8


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2013)

I thought delviite was talking about liquid oxygen lox ffs 

Cheers Scotty ill keep going a bit yet


----------



## delvite (Apr 14, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I thought delviite was talking about liquid oxygen lox ffs
> 
> Cheers Scotty ill keep going a bit yet


lol dont make me bring out the demolition man pic, heres some info for the growers new to liquid oxygen ( H2O2 ) ............................http://www.growthtechnology.com/downloads/instructions/Liquid-Oxygen-instructions.pdf ................ hope this helps 


Liquid oxygen &#8212; abbreviated LOx, LOX or Lox in the aerospace, submarine and gas industries &#8212; is one of the physical forms of elemental oxygen


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 14, 2013)

Hello Don

Back from the wild wild west.

Well Mr Jacklin didn't play as well as we had hoped. missed his tour card by 5 shots...shit.
Took a few pic of all the mountains and stuff now if i can get them off me phone.

Ran outta dope while we were there. So I went out and in 2 hours SCORED!!
Don't know what it was but rather tastie!!!

Glad to be home!


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2013)

Wtf happened the day lad. Nae good.


----------



## rasclot (Apr 14, 2013)

Kickin off there today!!
here's the dippy at 10 weeks 




Original sour diesel



just cut down the Buddha Tahoe n a mystery seed smells a bit like dog


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 14, 2013)

what kinda bicycle ya got don? can i please see a picture of it? 
im mailing some weed and hash to my hotel in Denver. LOL. 
does anyone reading this post know if i can take bong, glass or pipe on the airplane in carry on? 
oh and i think you would look cute as a blond DST.lol heheehe


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2013)

i would guess if it's clean then why not...but who the fuk knows these days. You got a med card right?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 14, 2013)

thank mate, yepper i got a med card.


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2013)

don's suspicious by his absence. I wonder if he stuck to the "no drinking, back home to get chores done!" like he said he was, ahahahaha. Yeh righty.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2013)

Still pissed, had to be stopped throwing a mackem in the tyne. Twice.


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2013)

as long as yer no in the cells lad. Didn't think you would be home pottering around in the garden yesterday evening.hehe.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2013)

Not sure if I need a redbull or another beer all I know is I have two bar managers to apologise to.


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2013)

Apologising to bar managers, always fun.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2013)

Lucky I've been working out or I would've dropped the kid in the river had him by both ankles. Hope he's not lost his phone or wallet. His fixy bike has two flat tyres that wasn't owt to do with me tho,


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2013)

By all accounts, the DOG is in the Hight Times magazine......need to see if I can get a copy today.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2013)

delvite said:


> lol dont make me bring out the demolition man pic, heres some info for the growers new to liquid oxygen ( H2O2 ) ............................http://www.growthtechnology.com/downloads/instructions/Liquid-Oxygen-instructions.pdf ................ hope this helps
> 
> 
> Liquid oxygen &#8212; abbreviated LOx, LOX or Lox in the aerospace, submarine and gas industries &#8212; is one of the physical forms of elemental oxygen



twas ye started it in your thread by calling it lox. giz a break man. 


Hemlock said:


> Hello Don
> 
> Back from the wild wild west.
> 
> ...


the wicki wild wild west eh lol. shitter he missed it by 5 lousy shots. still you have a good time though yeah?

i love trying to find grass in foreign places such a buzz eh.


rasclot said:


> Kickin off there today!!
> here's the dippy at 10 weeks
> 
> 
> ...


sexy as fuck lad. bit longer than i'd hoped but looking at them pics its def worth it. nice work mate. proper interesting structure, foxtail from the cheese and the purp from the livers though the leaf shape is neither.


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> what kinda bicycle ya got don? can i please see a picture of it?
> im mailing some weed and hash to my hotel in Denver. LOL.
> does anyone reading this post know if i can take bong, glass or pipe on the airplane in carry on?
> oh and i think you would look cute as a blond DST.lol heheehe


bit of a jackanory here, i bought a shit one from halfords in the jan sale as it was half price and only £110. guy didn't tighten the brakes properly when i got it home, could have hurt myself easy. so i know a guy n we went out for a 4-5 mile ride, he adjusted it for me and we both agreed it's an entry level piece of shit. he bought a bike off a lad on ebay for £900 and gave me his 13 yo touring bike which compared to my new mountain bike is like sandpaper to silk. though the colours are early 90's shellsuite pink and blue. wouldn't accept anything for it so i'm looking for a worthy person to donate a brand new bike to. we're getting into this paying it forward thing and I'm going to join the time bank. his bike he gave me probably cost over a grand new 13 years ago but he's kept it in good nick actually perfect nick, we went out n done 8 miles on sat morning and i could have done 3 times no prob. i didn't realise how much difference the quality of bike would make.


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2013)

Ras: You think you could send us the original file of that Dippy Ellsy? I think it would look great up on the website????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2013)

fucking typical we entered the dog and won nowt yet it's in HT. ffs


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 15, 2013)

How did the oxyplus go mate, u seein the numbers reduced??


----------



## delvite (Apr 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Still pissed, had to be stopped throwing a mackem in the tyne. Twice.


pmsl a true geordie, heres a pic of the oposition crowd  ......................................








lmao - edit to add the video ................................................ ....

[video=youtube;0Sa3IAHwlZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Sa3IAHwlZY[/video]


----------



## rasclot (Apr 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fucking typical we entered the dog and won nowt yet it's in HT. ffs


Yes mate how do I do that lol my computer skills ain't that great lol


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 15, 2013)

I know this might be a bit old but I can't stop digging it.

a sexy song from a sexy singer.

http://vimeo.com/47799871


Oh Don you are right nothing like trying to score away from home. But it only took me two hours and most of that was driving. 
It was a part of palm spring most tourist don't get to see LOLOLOLOLOL.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2013)

offf piste were we? or rather in the rough to coin a golfing phrase lmao!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2013)

rasclot said:


> Yes mate how do I do that lol my computer skills ain't that great lol


think you were talking to DST, think you just need to save the pics off the cam to your pc then email them 


delvite said:


> pmsl a true geordie, heres a pic of the oposition crowd  ......................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


honestly del I was appalled at the way we played, i nearly got chucked out for shouting you fairweather fucking fans at those that were leaving 10 mins from the end. then the rioting just topped it of. worst day in NUFC's history. only thing we've to hope for now is finishing above them. 


scotia1982 said:


> How did the oxyplus go mate, u seein the numbers reduced??


not sure mate was too mullered to look at them last night. i don;t go in the tent when i'm lathered no more. causes problems.


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2013)

Not sure what email you are using Ras, but as Don said, just get the pic on your PC (desktop, or whereever you store your files), then when you go to send an email (to the bb info addy). There will be something that say (attachment, or insert file, or something along those lines). Click on that and then you will normally get a window that opens up and allows you to attach a file to the email. Then send


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 15, 2013)

this is the only picture of the dog i seen in this issue of high times mag.lol. 



i looked through this issue at least 420 times and the real dog aint in it, so dont get this one.

please don please let me see a picture of your pink bicycle .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2013)

weak  oh well. is it actually a good read HT don't think i've ever picked one up. or seen one to pick up actually. might go and get one.

EDIT: I'm leaving work early to get a copy!!!!


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 15, 2013)

So what was the fella's transgression that almost got him a swimming lesson?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2013)

he was lording it over us, loudly and repeatedly that his team had beaten us by 3-0. it's a local derby. there was rioting in the city. he only came to meet us to take the p1ss after the game. if he wasn't a mate i would have dropped him.

this happened 

[video=youtube_share;kHzxwxnZ4Bo]http://youtu.be/kHzxwxnZ4Bo[/video]








those aren't fans they are just idiots


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 15, 2013)

That's epic!
I'm guessing he takes a fair lashing to have earned that inch of grace lol


----------



## rasclot (Apr 15, 2013)

DST said:


> Not sure what email you are using Ras, but as Don said, just get the pic on your PC (desktop, or whereever you store your files), then when you go to send an email (to the bb info addy). There will be something that say (attachment, or insert file, or something along those lines). Click on that and then you will normally get a window that opens up and allows you to attach a file to the email. Then send


I'm sure I can do that wots the email address?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> That's epic!
> I'm guessing he takes a fair lashing to have earned that inch of grace lol


the tide was out if i had dropped him he could have been seriously injured. glad i didn't and i'm glad i left him to annoy the others and wet to a different bar.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2013)

rasclot said:


> I'm sure I can do that wots the email address?


send it to me if you want man, just put a couple of pics in each email, or it'll be too big.


----------



## rasclot (Apr 15, 2013)

Will do mate il take sum more wen the sun comes out


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 15, 2013)

Av dropped u a wee email tae matey


----------



## rasclot (Apr 15, 2013)

Here's a good pic she smells so good

Sent u those pics


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2013)

Faaaackin ell that's a corker that mate


----------



## rasclot (Apr 15, 2013)

Mate I ain't been this exited bout a strain since the dog u can deffo smell cheesey pungentness can't bloody wait! I started flushing at 8 weeks thinking it was gonna finish at 10 leaves have gone yellow but its something I can work on in the next run sour diesel looks like its gonna be a cracker aswel


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 15, 2013)

Ras

Beautiful lady. Does she have an odor like the fart of a skunk that has eaten rotten grapes?...it only gets worse.


cof


----------



## rasclot (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanx cof yeah she sure has a stench to her and a lovely smell it is!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2013)

hahah great another long flowering strain for my garden fingerez is 11 and this new dippy is 12 lordy. def sounds an looks worth every week.


----------



## mr west (Apr 16, 2013)

Im sure we can find a faster finishing dippy. One that makes u pull a face like a bulldog licking piss off a nettle.


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2013)

I think it's the new one thats out. I saw this edition in the shop yesterday and it stated, display until 16th of April. So I guess if you got a subscription then you get the mag a week early or something like that.......so yeh, next one I believe. Bobotrank confirmed, it's in the article about Super Strength weed or something, lmfao....super strength weed....also comes with a cape!


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> this is the only picture of the dog i seen in this issue of high times mag.lol.
> View attachment 2616937
> 
> View attachment 2616938
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2013)

Mate I've stopped counting precisely, rough estimate of when 9 weeks is and I'm happy a week before or 3 weeks later lol. The fingerez is gorgeous smoke. 11 weeks well spent. I can't wait to try the dippy.


I'm looking for something to fill thats massive aquafarm. I was expectin the square US style about just over a foot square n got a bloody huge thing instead bout 2ft square, that like a quarter of my space ffs.


mr west said:


> Im sure we can find a faster finishing dippy. One that makes u pull a face like a bulldog licking piss off a nettle.


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I was expectin the square US style about just over a foot square n got a bloody huge thing instead bout 2ft square, that like a quarter of my space ffs.


Did you not check measurements befor eordering? or was it Basement lighting sending you whatever they had in stock?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2013)

ha fuckin ha.  i used growell actually i was expecting this type:








got this:






I'm constructing a separate veg box or i'll have to stop running perpetual


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 16, 2013)

The small ones the waterfarm m8,u'l b beta with the aqua m8 dnt need to fill the res as much once ur well into veg n flower. Uv got the same as me yields r phenomenal


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2013)

that's what i'm lookin at. seriously thinking i might get 4 of them and knock the perpetual on the head


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 16, 2013)

A need to get mine cleaned out this wk,fire it up asap... U wont b disappointed if u do decide to ditch the perpetual,4 aquas a reckon u'l pull at least 10 from each with 2x6's. Ad say its all in the veg with them,a had one ghs trainwreck under one 6,4 wks veg,8 wk flower and it filled a 1m x1m cupboard was about 6ft tall lol, got 14 odd oscars dried biggest n best ever for me,neva managed anythin near it usin amy other medium. Last run in it was 12/12fs got 6.5 from a shitty strain


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2013)

it's tempting it really is, i'm thinking i could do 4 on a rotation but it would b a chore moving them round. just testing the water, dwc might be just easier with smaller buckets.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;bjSpO2B6G4s]http://youtu.be/bjSpO2B6G4s[/video]

some snaps 

1st is sweet n sour, second smelly fingerez barely a hint of purple to it now it's warmed up a bit, 3rd is 2 toke, 4/5/6th smelly fingerez again. then the bloody cheese that won't yield for fuckin toffee


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2013)

hey scotia, any word on thee who shall nae be named, aka Voldemort!


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2013)

Looking good Donald, except for the tiny weeny cheesey number....soz, I feel responsible for that!


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 16, 2013)

That Pineapple C99 male from the US that I told you about aaaaaaages ago Don?

Well apparently he's still set for getting some jizz to me and he's dropping as we speak.
And this is what it looks like as of a couple of days ago.....



......should prove to be quite useful!


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 16, 2013)

DST said:


> hey scotia, any word on thee who shall nae be named, aka Voldemort!


Didny even know it had happened till the other dy... Not seen any death/funeral notices or any reports if a body bein found so not a clue m8.

Only thing al say's Karma's a bitch!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2013)

DST said:


> Looking good Donald, except for the tiny weeny cheesey number....soz, I feel responsible for that!


looks ready though doesn't it? first thing i've not been abl to fathom problem wise with the grow. one way or usually the hard way i've learned how to fix most things. 


The Yorkshireman said:


> That Pineapple C99 male from the US that I told you about aaaaaaages ago Don?
> 
> Well apparently he's still set for getting some jizz to me and he's dropping as we speak.
> And this is what it looks like as of a couple of days ago.....
> ...


I damn well do my friend! had kinda forgotten but would make a lovely cross to the fingerez I reckon, bring the flower time down and fruit it up, be frencher than a poodle with onions stringed round it's neck 


scotia1982 said:


> Didny even know it had happened till the other dy... Not seen any death/funeral notices or any reports if a body bein found so not a clue m8.
> Only thing al say's Karma's a bitch!!!


I reckon Dura's the one that'll get to know first. I'd really not like to think the last message that got passed to him was that i thought he's a cunt  

surely the amount he got lifted with he'd not get bailed but straight to remand, would in England anyway.


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 16, 2013)

Thats wot a would hve thot,they dnt do 6 months surveillance jst to let u walk bk out on bail! A saw him outside his old flat jst befoee he txt me tellin me to b careful cos he'd been turned. Really dunno wot to believe,a would hve even thot a bust with a haul like that would make papers,them showin off n that,fuck a wee guy got caught local wae 5 plants n 2 lights,he been remanded till sentencin,even that made paper


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2013)

then they're not letting on to catch the next up the chain. that round robin txt last week was probably plod, i did wonder why he would send me a txt and not use my name. there's a chance he might just be locked up in a local police station on the QT. ah divvent ken but something's rotten in denmark


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2013)

I would have thought if it was in anyway suspicious then they would need to do an autopsy or something with someone that young. Well karma can be a bitch but I wouldn't wish that on the lad. 
For him to be let out, suggests either a really good lawyer, or not the amount people say he was caught with...fukkin Chinese whispers and all that, very typical in these cases, or he has spilled the beans on the people further up the food chain. They have found out, he's been done over. Makes logical sense. And the police would not want to go shouting about it when he's just been nicked with k's and they have let him out on bail...wooops, bad mistake. Anyway, all hearsay at the moment. Could be a Mark Twain for all we know!


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 16, 2013)

Jst a bit funny a post on RIU about ma arse collapsing n the guy gettin lifted across the road,then 10-20 mins later a get that txt fae him.. All a bit too weird for ma liking....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2013)

I hope he's sat on a beach in bermuda or something rather than broon bread. you not got his lasses number off when he nightingaled it over in the dam?


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2013)

i do have her number actually, found it in my phone the other day. I couldn't find it before, but was looking for something else, lol.....It's not my position to be contacting her, not after she ignored my wifes email after they visited. Still feel sorry for them though, she even said, "he's always coming up with something to supposedly make us loads of money."


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2013)

Aye fair one mate. I'm curious but sleeping dogs n that eh. 

If he'd turned half his nous to legit business he would have been earning double what he was dealing probably.


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 16, 2013)

He was doin legit business,coinin it in screwin over old people with those orthopaedic beds,thats why a said Karmas a bitch... Still a bit harsh to go that far but if ur playin wae the big boys!! A really dnt think he got vusted,a reckon he owes the wrong people n wnt underground,either that or they got a hold.of him


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2013)

Hahah n that's legit?!?!? Lmao.

Think your reet though. Duras noticeably absent.


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2013)

Aye, he told me about the bed thing, legal but quite ruthless. Selling to OAP's...dubious. Ma Gran got a call from a bed company, Sunday morning, she told the guy on the phone he should still be in his bed and hung up, lol. Ma poor wee Grans falling to bits but she's still sharp as.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2013)

That's the older generation for you. Think living through war makes you tough as old boots. 

I'm not stirring the hornets nest here jig if your still subbed but did anyone see the BBC panorama about north Korea? It was unbelievable. I sat jaw open for an hour. No shit Kim Jung 2 is the new Hitler. His people starve and anyone who opposes go to death camps v much like Auschwitz. One guy who escaped/ defected when asked how they buried the dead who starved in the winter when the ground was frozen. The answer, they just piled them in a warehouse til April then mass bury them. 70-80 at a time. 

This nutjob needs taking out before he presses a button.


----------



## rasclot (Apr 16, 2013)

I see that !! Couldn't believe my eyes lol the hospital with not 1 patient WTF!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2013)

It was sickening eh. Mini Kim and his motorcade rolling around looking at factories n shit while people starve. No internet or mobile phone signal. Death for not agreeing I couldn't believe it. 21st century. The houses looked like the ones in germany after the bombing.

Puts my problems reet into perspective. Think I was drinking to just avoid thinking


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 16, 2013)

That documentary was an eye opener. It's like another world, destitute isn't the word for some of those poor people. I agree he's a nut jib and should be dealt with. No tv unless heavily cencored,and when it is its about him. It's like he gives them trickles of what they need, like lekky and food so they are completely dependant on him. Its sick and shouldn't be going on in this day and age.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 16, 2013)

Then telling the poor folks that their economically being screwed by the USA trade embargoing them


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2013)

Back on The gym before work grind. Pulled a load of muscles in my shoulders holding that lad by his ankles. Now recovered I'm going to go n beast it


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2013)

I hope someone else had him by the arms and you weren't just picking up dude by his ankles on your own...lol. No wonder you ripped yer shoulders to shit!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2013)

That was after wrestling him into an upside down position. You've not seen me in a while I'm stronger than I've ever been.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2013)

wish my clone game was strong. more dead ones this morning. the ones in coco with fresh root hormone  the new dwc ones don't appear to have roots and are darkening in the stems. thinking i'll just scrap the lot and make way for the new veg box. going to temp make a cardboard shitty one and then build a 2x2" square frame and panda line it. job for when the weather improves. the gales have stopped now the rains have come. excellent.

gaffers not in today he got a call yesterday his caravan roof was blowing off so he went alone with some bloody washing line and climbed the damn thing without a ladder ( 68 yo btw) gale blew and knocked him off the roof the roof landed on his nut n gashed him up and he's jarred his back. pissing blood out his forehead he then drove himself nearly an hours drive home concussed. you could not write the shit this man gets up to. disaster on 2 legs. or off them this time...


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> That was after wrestling him into an upside down position. You've not seen me in a while I'm stronger than I've ever been.


don looses his grip...........................................................................


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 17, 2013)

Beyond epic, I kinda thought you meant it figuratively. Throwing that fella in the Tyne that is, I just picture that fella flapping like a towel while you give him the who's not gonna talk to me like that!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2013)

i have a kinda marty mcfly like flaw in my character. when someone tells me 'you wouldn't dare!' 'oh really? watch me' is usually the response. thankfully i wasn't inebriated enough to drop him. he could have been badly hurt. The tide was out, there's all sorts of debris in the silt. the third time he started shouting his mouth off i said right lads toodle pip i'm off to a different pub. 

must be getting at least a little bit more sensible in my old age.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2013)

delvite said:


> don looses his grip...........................................................................


not seen them do that before they abseil off the tyne bridge for charity quite regularly that looks like a zip line. waaaay more fun


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> not seen them do that before they abseil off the tyne bridge for charity quite regularly that looks like a zip line. waaaay more fun


lol scrub the zip line and picture him in red n white lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2013)

next year i'm going to the match then going home. if we're still in the epl or the mackems are hahaha


----------



## rasclot (Apr 17, 2013)

Mate I can't believe how this dippy is smellin! every time I have a whif I just can't believe that wot I'm smellin I'm gonna be smokin amazing is the only word for her


----------



## mr west (Apr 18, 2013)

Thats just the sort of thing I thought Id hear when I put the dippy together lol. Funk + funk + funk + funk = ubafunk lol


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2013)

Triple Decker Funk!


----------



## mr west (Apr 18, 2013)

Quad core phunq


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2013)

if james brown and flea from the red hot chilli's got together and double teamed nina simone kinda funk huh.....


----------



## mr west (Apr 18, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;5HD0JyeIPIA]http://youtu.be/5HD0JyeIPIA[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2013)

just had a fucking right mare, spring went in the door catch for the grow room. been locked in for half an hour trying to do the old credit card down the door trick with a plastic plant label ffs. though while i was forced to be in there lol, i checked the dwc cloner and there's a single solitary white root appeared  irony is i've no idea what the clones are cos guess what!? I didn't label them  think that's cos their all the same they're all lemon pledge i think......


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 18, 2013)

Fuck av heard of folk tryin to break into ur grow room,but neva out lol


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2013)

the hilarity never ceases, nice place to be locked in. You have a stash in there with you?


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 18, 2013)

That was all part of the dream or did it happen?
A bit of stress about the ole garden eh?!


----------



## mr west (Apr 18, 2013)

as someone once said, FAF. Does the laurel and hardy music kick in ya head when another calamity sttarts happening don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2013)

scotia1982 said:


> Fuck av heard of folk tryin to break into ur grow room,but neva out lol


worse places to be stuck i guess...


DST said:


> the hilarity never ceases, nice place to be locked in. You have a stash in there with you?


i did but i was late to get to a meeting at an eco exhibition show and that's a whole nother barrell of balls uppery, i got there got my badge n that n the wife organising has a bull horn megaphone thing and is a bit shy so she says will you announce that the keynote speaker will be lisa french ( from the 7/7 bus bombing ) in the hall next door in 10. no bother says I clicked the button started speaking. nowt happened. queue puzzled looks and she walked over and turned a switch on the side on. i pulled the trigger and fuck me the thing made a hell of a screeching noise, the whole room, hundreds of people turned round. she'd flipped the siren option on. i went berty basset red composed self and said right now i've got your attention....... 

if the floor could have swallowed me... 


colocowboy said:


> That was all part of the dream or did it happen?
> A bit of stress about the ole garden eh?!


yeah just another day in my merry go round colo. i'd cry if it weren't for laughing. 


mr west said:


> as someone once said, FAF. Does the laurel and hardy music kick in ya head when another calamity sttarts happening don?


i've had the shaft into going through my head all day since we were talking about funk.

[video=youtube_share;Ehg2EaYhoJs]http://youtu.be/Ehg2EaYhoJs[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> worse places to be stuck i guess...
> 
> i did but i was late to get to a meeting at an eco exhibition show and that's a whole nother barrell of balls uppery, i got there got my badge n that n the wife organising has a bull horn megaphone thing and is a bit shy so she says will you announce that the keynote speaker will be lisa french ( from the 7/7 bus bombing ) in the hall next door in 10. no bother says I clicked the button started speaking. nowt happened. queue puzzled looks and she walked over and turned a switch on the side on. i pulled the trigger and fuck me the thing made a hell of a screeching noise, the whole room, hundreds of people turned round. she'd flipped the siren option on. i went berty basset red composed self and said right now i've got your attention.......
> 
> ...



That's hilarious. You handled it very well.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2013)

my day get's weirder still.

having a really fucked up day. you don't realise just how small a world it really is. the speaker i announced was seeing the pc who was gunned down by the coward Raoul Moat who was working as family liaison officer for my gf's family when he was shot. last case as a policeman for him. feel kinda weirded out. her speech was all about self resilience, she's working in cambodia with land mine victim support. her speech was all about living life to the full after nearly being blown up on a bus, not letting anyone make you a victim and even if you've done wrong before if you've learned from it. to stop beating yourself up because you're not beating the same person.

i'm not religious and neither was she. but i deffo know this counselling thing is my calling. 


feel so stupid. after her speech I asked her what was top of her bucket list. she said climbing mount Everest.


----------



## mr west (Apr 18, 2013)

Cool, back in my twenties I was a youth counselor at a drop in advice shop for under 25's. Very satisfying work you just gotta be careful not to take on other ppls shit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2013)

Try n not let mine rub off more like lol. Check your email lad


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 19, 2013)

Oh yeah SHAFT


Who's the black private dick 
That's a sex machine to all the chicks? 
SHAFT! 
Ya damn right! LOLOLOLOL

Who is the man that would risk his neck 
For his brother man? 
SHAFT! 
Can you dig it? 

Who's the cat that won't cop out 
When there's danger all about? 
SHAFT! 
Right On! 

They say this cat Shaft is a bad mother
SHUT YOUR MOUTH! 
I'm talkin' 'bout Shaft. 
THEN WE CAN DIG IT! 

He's a complicated man 
But no one understands him but his woman
JOHN SHAFT!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2013)

Oh it's ok you talkin bout shaft! SHAFT.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2013)

Update Friday party people
[video=youtube_share;EAtvZmemg7M]http://youtu.be/EAtvZmemg7M[/video]

1st up smelly fingrez


2 Toke Killaaaaaa bees on the swarm.




Exo, Low yields = gone. smells like the real deal but fuck knows why it's not putting out nuggage



Sweet n Sour ( straight diesel fumes )


DWC Smelly fingerez may have had a little too long in the mini cloner.....


DOG cured n stinking the gaff out.


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 19, 2013)

Sweet as matey,a had a cuttin of exo that didnt yield too well,thot the psycho performed better


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2013)

Something is up with it I had exo before performed just like psycho.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 20, 2013)

Goood Morning My Brother from another Mother..LOL

Well the Boston Bombers 1 dead 1 in custody. News asked the cops how many bullet holes in the guy that got killed.
Response; lol TO MANY TO COUNT.

BTW dropped the Purple ss x 2 toke yesterday 3 pips


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2013)

shooting scum like that is too easy a death imo.

should see some great stuff out of that cross man. watch out for that viny bushy one. scroggers delight

just done 15 miles on the cycle feel fucked. nothings getting chopped down today. not even the lawn. lol

happy late 420 !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2013)

The exo,



It looks done, there's no hairs left to recede, it smells nice. but why the fuck won't it yield? the stem was soft and bendy, notably not hard to cut through either. all that for just over a tray of fluff.



finished smelly fingerez, stinky pinky...



resinous mofo


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2013)

Looking grand Don, esp the Stinky Pinky.


----------



## delvite (Apr 23, 2013)

really nice owa lad


----------



## DB74 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey guy's i gotta say the BB strains i've got going are quality! This Psycho Killer has got a pre flower/bud growing from the middle of a shade leaf? never seen this before.

You guy's also sent me Kush 2 x Casey Jones.......... WOW! This thing is huge!! Fast!!! And stinks like Bread Sauce and Slightly rubbery...... Can't wait to smoke her.

DB74


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2013)

I freaking love Bread Sauce. If available it is normally taking up at least half my plate, lol.....

Nice feedback DB74!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2013)

looks Jack the ripper leaning and sativa tastic  hows she smell DB74? 

Checked my dwc cloner this morning every single one has rooted  now if only i knew what thy were lmao going to be an interesting run. 

anyone for guess who?


----------



## mr west (Apr 25, 2013)

wernt they pklp's?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2013)

that's what i'm thinking. but nothings guaranteed with me and labelling....


----------



## mr west (Apr 25, 2013)

i think u did half pk and half dog but I may be wrong, cant u go back to the post that u said what they were and the two pics of the chopped mothers?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2013)

now there's a fucking novel idea ! lmao. my memory gets worse daily


----------



## mr west (Apr 25, 2013)

I dont suppose its many pages back.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 4 lemon pledge 4 dogs fella, the bigger of the bushes is the dog. side branches nicely



should be able to tell which 4's which!

EDIT: about 10


----------



## DB74 (Apr 25, 2013)

She stinks like Rubber one minute then bread sauce the next. I flowered her at 10" she's now 1.4m tall xmas tree looking and very very fast flowering time not even 5 weeks into flower and she's got big fat puffy nugs going on already. I'm running psycho killer (3 beans 1F 2M) Deep psychosis (4 beans 1 freaky runt 1F 2M) and The K2 x CJ (2 beans 1F 1M). I really wanted to keep the males but had no space for them, gutted as all three where really stinky with tight internodes.....BASTARD!! So i'm gonna make a cardboard box flowering room for the men in my life lol I'm also running the original cheese and smellyberry and wanted to blow my load all over the smellyberry with the DP and PK pollen so maybe next time.

Great work you got going on guys, i'm lovin all these psychosis and livers crosses your making.

I'll grab some pics of the K2 x CJ monster and post them up.

This forum is so much better than the Hitler run 420 i've been using.......those guys are fucking idiots, bigots and bullies over there.

DB74


----------



## DB74 (Apr 25, 2013)

Can i ask what the 2toke is? And is it for general release?

DB74


----------



## mr west (Apr 25, 2013)

2 toke is psycho killer x livers/blues I think lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2013)

woah flipped at ten and she's how tall  slow down casey, never a truer statement haha class.

yeah everyone and his dog had tried to recreate the cheese and crossed it to death. livers and psycho hadn;t really been exposed even half as much. there';s some great throwback genes in both.

sucks about not being able to keep the males or did you? I use the cardboard box and a clip on cfl for mine. space is tight in my room. 

i'm just doing a run of smelly berry too. about 2 weeks into flower. they smell liversy but with a hint of blueberry too. quite sativa thin leaves. should have jizzed on them already really but not knowing much about smellyberry i've got i haven't yet. they look canny though. 

if you've not seen the dippy ellsy yet. she's a corker. this is westy's work and grown by Rasclot, who's noticeable by his absence hahaha. 

just got a snip from the fairy and am mothering it just now. livers cheese and psycho in the mix. 



and [email protected] uk 420 man. 

welcome to riu.


----------



## DB74 (Apr 25, 2013)

PK smells like musky candy and everytime I sniff her a little sex wee happens....I'm so looking forward to this strain. No stretch really on this one nor the DP. Very sat looking and frosty but short with mega tight internodes.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2013)

yeah 2 toke is psycho killer x livers. few pheno's and one rare one i've yet to see come out of the mix for anyone else. not for general release really. needs working on. the livers leaner is the rare one.


----------



## DB74 (Apr 25, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> woah flipped at ten and she's how tall  slow down casey, never a truer statement haha class.
> 
> yeah everyone and his dog had tried to recreate the cheese and crossed it to death. livers and psycho hadn;t really been exposed even half as much. there';s some great throwback genes in both.
> 
> ...


That looks the bollocks mate. I nearly got this strain and looking at that i'm defiantly getting it now...... i wish that fairy would pass by here some time, you never know what the fairy could get sent away with ; )

The smellyberry is outstanding! like smoking prozac lol defiantly got the livers / blueberry smell going on. Mine are very sat but not much stretch and taste like blackberry vitamin tablets from 1978. You should of jizzed on her buddy, i wish i had the male pollen to do it.

I tried to keep the males alive in the greenhouse but they all died with cold temps and the days getting longer. I've still got a load of beans to go so next time i'll be collecting male flowers and crossing the PK with my 'Body Builders Leg Lemon OG Kush' 

Your right Fuck 420!

DB74


----------



## DB74 (Apr 25, 2013)

PK x Livers must be a winner. If it ever needs a test grow my tent is always open to new lines of genetics and a full thorough report.

Here's the K2 x CJ Left and Smellyberry Right Day 32


----------



## DB74 (Apr 25, 2013)

K2 x CJ K2 x CJ K2 x Cj , DP, PK, Shorline all at day 21 flowering


----------



## mr west (Apr 25, 2013)

you got any pics of the leaf bud? that happend to the original jtr that was used in the cross.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2013)

DB74 said:


> That looks the bollocks mate. I nearly got this strain and looking at that i'm defiantly getting it now...... i wish that fairy would pass by here some time, you never know what the fairy could get sent away with ; )
> 
> The smellyberry is outstanding! like smoking prozac lol defiantly got the livers / blueberry smell going on. Mine are very sat but not much stretch and taste like blackberry vitamin tablets from 1978. You should of jizzed on her buddy, i wish i had the male pollen to do it.
> 
> ...


hahah prozac, i loved the livers, no para edge to it at all. the smelly berries aren't too far along to spluff with pollen if i do it like now. i've got some good pollen from a smelly cherry stud i'm thinking of hitting them with. 

the fairy is a flighty lady  lmao body builders leg lem og hahaha what's next babbies arm bubba. actually compared to the smelly berries the pre 98 bubba i'm doing is lagging waaaay behind. budsites are half as small. update will be in the morning.



DB74 said:


> PK x Livers must be a winner. If it ever needs a test grow my tent is always open to new lines of genetics and a full thorough report.
> 
> Here's the K2 x CJ Left and Smellyberry Right Day 32
> 
> View attachment 2630645


yours are a bit further on than mine and look well sativa leanin. do you have any idea on which blueberry UG used? 


DB74 said:


> K2 x CJView attachment 2630650 K2 x CJView attachment 2630651 K2 x Cj , DP, PK, ShorlineView attachment 2630653 all at day 21 flowering


christ I see what you mean leggy bitch eh.


----------



## DB74 (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm sure the blueberry used for SB was an old school Dj Short stock from a very old batch, i'm sure thats what Oldtimer told me many moons ago. It's not actually ugorg's work its OT's. Ugorg just used him as a breeder to get where they wanted to be with killer skunk and blues. 

Those 2toke pics have made me feel ill, I've been smokeless for a month now and the wait is killing me !! Then to top it off you show me that..... she looks sexy, blue and narcotic lol

Very leggy this K2 x CJ, not even 800w above her head would stop the stretch. She's slowed down now and just seems to be packing on the weight.

SC pollen would be a nice cross with the BBL L OG K, i call it that because i've never seen a plant so fookin big and fat. In over 20yrs growing this one blew me away in more than one way i tell ya! Big narcotic lemon and lime fuel tasting fire, my only issue is she can go upto 14 weeks if you want that killer hit. The same goes for the smellyberry, this one takes 10 weeks but could go another 4 on that but then thats just me all over pushing them too the max for those sexy amber heads to show.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2013)

ah it all falls into place. funny i was actually wanting the oldtimes when i went they'd sold out so i ended up with the SB and never had a chance to grow them out.

aye the 2 toke kills me, being a light occasional toker these days. sweet paralysing goodness haha. munchies me up big time too lol. it's usually just a few days over 9 weeks, but i'm going to let my present one go a bit longer this time. I actually let the cut go, but a pal of mine will always keep it, he was first to grow it and named it. 

BBL lol BBW ?  

for me there's only one lemon. i wasn't fussed on the mr nice SLH that went round ages back, yeah it was good n strong, very lemony but just didn't do it for me. the psycho killer lemon pledge cut is fucking awesome. true mix of the parents.

i've got an 11 week sativa 'smelly fingerez' aka stinky pinky which is half of the SLH i was talking about half smelly cherry. smoke is all up up UP. don't think i've got room for a 14 weeker on my rotation though i've tried enough landrace and been burned. gotten like 3 months in and had hermie spaghetti monsters  longest i ran was 6.5 months panama red. smoke was immense, i always thought visuals from weed was a myth. cloud cuckoo'd me for hours


----------



## DB74 (Apr 25, 2013)

mr west said:


> you got any pics of the leaf bud? that happend to the original jtr that was used in the cross.


Hi Mr West,
If your talking to me brother it's a page or 2 back

DB74


----------



## mr west (Apr 25, 2013)

heres the one i had lol


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 25, 2013)

It's so weird when that happens... 
Looks like a pot-man hand holding a nug, did that make sense? I'm so baked lol


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 25, 2013)

fuking genius Love nigel

[video=youtube_share;AUS74APlc6U]http://youtu.be/AUS74APlc6U[/video]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 25, 2013)

wow, your flowers looks awesome don! really full, dense and colourful. Your airpot looks great! I GAVE up on them pots cuz of watering issues i was having..like the water would spill over the top or out the holes so i switched over to the fabric smartpot which really suits my personality much better. The fabric abosorbs the water at a nice rate, never have overflow issues and its easy to feel how wet the soil is by touching the fabric.which of your pretty ladies is is in hydro now>? sorry im just catching up.
the trip was a fuckin blast! but the weather was so cold. I mailed back to myself some seriously wicked cavier bho samples that were kindly given to me for free during the cup ceremonies. really really hope it makes it to me though when i checked the post today Not There. should have been here by now god damit! hahaha. maybe thefuckin blizzard delayed the trip.lol damn its nice to be back in sunny 85 degree weather. 
take it easy mate and awesome gardening !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> fuking genius Love nigel
> [video=youtube_share;AUS74APlc6U]http://youtu.be/AUS74APlc6U[/video]


Haha legend. can't really fault what he's saying eh. 

just a shame the ukip party gets bad press because of a few nutjobs. there was a story in the paper saying one of there candidates had been withdrawn from a local election because she was spouting allsorts of bollocks about the jews and the holocaust...

http://metro.co.uk/2013/04/25/ukip-candidate-anna-marie-crampton-suspended-over-holocaust-comments-3667533/


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> wow, your flowers looks awesome don! really full, dense and colourful. Your airpot looks great! I GAVE up on them pots cuz of watering issues i was having..like the water would spill over the top or out the holes so i switched over to the fabric smartpot which really suits my personality much better. The fabric abosorbs the water at a nice rate, never have overflow issues and its easy to feel how wet the soil is by touching the fabric.which of your pretty ladies is is in hydro now>? sorry im just catching up.
> the trip was a fuckin blast! but the weather was so cold. I mailed back to myself some seriously wicked cavier bho samples that were kindly given to me for free during the cup ceremonies. really really hope it makes it to me though when i checked the post today Not There. should have been here by now god damit! hahaha. maybe thefuckin blizzard delayed the trip.lol damn its nice to be back in sunny 85 degree weather.
> take it easy mate and awesome gardening !


muchos thanks Doc! 

yeah the airpots are great but watering them is a little tricky. I generally just make a little well and water in the same spot slowly. i do invariably spill or bits slop out the top holes but c'est la vie.

same principle for the fabric smartpot, how do the rootballs look when you break them down? 

my hydro project is yet to get fully underway  finding time to do everything has been hard lately. come hell or high water lol hopefully.....I'll get the mesh for training sorted on sat morning and have it on the go. either in veg or flower. the aquafarm is just too big to veg alongside the dwc so it'll be next in rotation.


hope your bho turns up, i guess travelling cross state with it wasn't an option. 

update inbound


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2013)

Ok mixed bag update here, 

The clones in the DWC some had inch long roots some a couple inches and one dog cut had 6-7 inch trailing roots, think the issue is the airstone is at one end of the tub. the fogger turned up from china today! plugged it in stuck it in some tupperware, and it died after 30 seconds of misting... another from a different source will arrive 14-16th lol. guess i'll be doing the next run in the dwc.

transplanted them on one is a bit wilty today rest are up and nodding:


the pre 98 bubba i wanted to try and so far looks shite in comparison to the rest, i read up that it was not a great yielder.... hopefully it'll finish strong  last time i buy cali connect, last one i got burned by was a blackwater which actually was like lemon larry but total runty fucker. frosty n stinky but only about an 8th of smoke ffs.

pre 98 bubba bx



The sweet n sour which is all sour haha



dunno if i'll manage a reveg on this one there's nothing lower down to leave on it.

The smelly berries:


spluffed the first 2 not the third. 

The 2 toke, 



going to let this one run a bit, it's never seen more than 9.5wks, 



have a good weekend peeps. i'm at a charity fundraiser this weekend, penguin suit the lot. 007 style...


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2013)

enjoy the weekend, oor Don, "he does a lot for charity!".

I am reading a Jimmy Bond book the now, it by some dude Raymond Benson who writes new Bond stories. The Man with the Red Tattoo....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2013)

haha actually i have this month, there's a gadgie from toon done the worlds longest charity run for the sir bobby robson foundation. ran for 24 hours non stop with a 42kg Smeg fridge strapped on his back. if that's not worth giving a few bob too i dunno what is. tonight i'm at a mates for a macmillan charity night in. idea is you give what you would on a night out but stay in. i'm not counting the toot bill mind 

the sat night i'm at the fundraising ball, should be a good do, 3 course lunch, charity quiz, the questions are based around the museum exhibits that the do is held above. sunday i'll be making the most of the penguin outfit, my lass loves a lad in a geet posh whistle n flute  

book any good? I'm pushed for time to read at the moment. i've just bought a new book too 'Velocity: The Seven New Laws for a World Gone Digital'.


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 26, 2013)

Fine update matey... That 2 toke looks stunnin,sweet n sour not too far behind


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2013)

cheers! yeah, i've kinda stuck my fingers up to the schedule, it's done when it's done. i'm chuffed the cloner's come through finally though or it'd be a big gap. It's so tempting to throw the mothers into flower but i will resist.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2013)

Anyone heard from Rasclot recently. I'm eager beaver to see some more shots of that dippy ellsy. it must be just about done or at last at the vinegar strokes. he's probably chopped and been immobilised since


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 26, 2013)

Looking good Don! So was the bubba bx a fem, and from how many was the selection? That's on my bucket list but there's not too many working a pure line of that. I have done a couple bubba crosses but they were bubba only in appearance and yield (not a lot but super dense). Personally I have had good luck with tcc beans but I like to hear what everyone experiences. That smelly berry is on the ole radar also, as is the killer skunk and blues. That progression just sounds delicious! Been dying to try some livers/blues. All those cuts you guys have over there look exquisitely tasty and smelly, my two favorite attributes. Anyhow I'm just a chatterbox or something this morning. Have a good benefit there Don, much respect for charity work! 
Once again, lovely garden bud! 
puff, puff, pass..... cof heri for breakfast


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2013)

yeah it was a fem Colo, wasn't a selection just this one pip, be damned if i was going to blow that amount of dosh on a 10 pack lol. 

interesting you want to try the ones i didn't haha i fancied the smile and oldtimes lol stink and taste are priority. i'm not a full time toker these days so face denting smash effect isn't high on my priority list. but i realise it is for most lol 

i've wanted the livers back in the stable for a while. 

not sure if the charity do is happening now. my girl has just phoned in tears. her course leader is a real control freak bully. can't keep her mouth shut about others in front of people, she's basically told the other two girls on her course she's going to pull her up on her work, which isn't up to par because she's not assigned to anyone and they are basically not supporting or guiding her. 

i'd already decided i was going to stay completely sober to avoid any chance of me letting rip into them. if she decides she's not going all bets are off, i'll go and tell them exactly what's what. 

cof's heri for breakfast. morning would be a write off for me.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 26, 2013)

I hear ya, I don't like the idea of anyone laying into my lady either. What's what, and then some! 
Don't get me wrong, I don't think any of the ugorg menu is less than A-list. Smile, old times and no name all sound fantastic too. 
Just never enough time and money, but I'll keep trying 

That little bugger (heri) I had just doesn't wreck me.... it puts me in a real nice place though and handles my stomach problems better than most.


----------



## DB74 (Apr 26, 2013)

Evening all,

Did i hear right Don you've spluffed the smellyberry? please tell me it was with the smellycherry cum?? now that's gotta be a winner.


Mr.West - i've never seen a shade leaf flower before, is that something that jack the rippers know for? never seen the psychosis do it.

DB74


----------



## mr west (Apr 26, 2013)

wwell the pic i posted was straight jtr, the cut i used for the cross. There is a lot of genetics in the jtr, I only got it with the seed plant not the cuts so I really dont kno tbh.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 27, 2013)

OK update 2 Purple SS x 2 toke poped and in cups aslso the smelly cherry x 2 toke. Lookin good!!!!


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 27, 2013)

Easy Hemlock matey,is the SS Sensi star?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> I hear ya, I don't like the idea of anyone laying into my lady either. What's what, and then some!
> Don't get me wrong, I don't think any of the ugorg menu is less than A-list. Smile, old times and no name all sound fantastic too.
> Just never enough time and money, but I'll keep trying
> That little bugger (heri) I had just doesn't wreck me.... it puts me in a real nice place though and handles my stomach problems better than most.


well i had to bite the tongue a couple of times. academics are a bunch of tools. condescending unfunny stiffs. that said we had a good laugh, the dancefloor was a high polish job. i counted at least a hal dozen arse over tit moments. looked like penguins do when they shoot onto the ice lmao. 

yeah i hear you on wanting to try the ugorg stuff, though i've got a handful of cracking strains at the moment and i'll be running these for a while. 


DB74 said:


> Evening all,
> Did i hear right Don you've spluffed the smellyberry? please tell me it was with the smellycherry cum?? now that's gotta be a winner.
> DB74


aye lad just that in fact 


Hemlock said:


> OK update 2 Purple SS x 2 toke poped and in cups aslso the smelly cherry x 2 toke. Lookin good!!!!


i wonder if you'll ever see any purple in the heat over your way lol. bizarrely enough, the smelly fingerez i just took down smells totally different to the 1st one i took a while back granted one's been cured a good 3 months the other a week, the purple one grown when the temps were low is more cherry flavour & the latest ( shorter cure )in higher temps is less purp and more lemony. exact same cut?! maybe i'm tripping or the cure is affecting it, I dunno. 


scotia1982 said:


> Easy Hemlock matey,is the SS Sensi star?


yeah it's sensi star scotty.


----------



## rasclot (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey donny mate I chopped the dippy today I reckon she can finish earlier than 12 weeks I've had problems with my ph meter n it's stunted my next psychosis grow that explains why my dippy n sour diesels leaves yellowed early n fell off there was not 1 fan leaf left by the time I chopped her! never mind roll on the next grows just put 2 dippy 2 sd 1 headband 1 mystery kush n 1 panama into flower on top of 5 psychosis happy growin Ras


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 28, 2013)

rasclot mate! glad u are ok! we were worried about you and your plants. i see you dont keep a journal anymore? i wanted to see pictures of your plants and even the one that must look funny with no leaves.lolhug..its sad but still cute i bet, like the charlie brown christmas tree. good luck with the next round!

Don check out this new fan i ordered! will look so bitchin with the phototron dont you think?
[video=youtube_share;9j1fo5nARQs]http://youtu.be/9j1fo5nARQs[/video]


----------



## rasclot (Apr 28, 2013)

Nice fan I could do with 1 howmuch are they?
i ain't got time for a journal these days with the baby n all that
il post sum cut down dippy pics tonight  Ras


----------



## delvite (Apr 29, 2013)

alright owa lad everythings lookin canny owa here, looks like you av bin avin fun 
just hit day 14 on the critical, looks like i flipped at the right time m8....................
[video=youtube;VE32_DSUVaw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VE32_DSUVaw[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2013)

rasclot said:


> Hey donny mate I chopped the dippy today I reckon she can finish earlier than 12 weeks I've had problems with my ph meter n it's stunted my next psychosis grow that explains why my dippy n sour diesels leaves yellowed early n fell off there was not 1 fan leaf left by the time I chopped her! never mind roll on the next grows just put 2 dippy 2 sd 1 headband 1 mystery kush n 1 panama into flower on top of 5 psychosis happy growin Ras


crackin lad! I was wondering where you'd got to. thought you might have chopped and been in a cloud since lol. shitter bout the ph pen, those things are pricey for what they are i reckon. I've got a cheapo but i have a feeling i'll need a proper one down the line. dippy finishing before 12 would be a bonus though to be honest i'm well out of sync with the rotation anyway. the trouble i had with the clones saw to that. though i've pulled it round now. looks like a nice mix of sativa and indica your going to run  i fuckin loved the panama. melon twisting high for sure.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> rasclot mate! glad u are ok! we were worried about you and your plants. i see you dont keep a journal anymore? i wanted to see pictures of your plants and even the one that must look funny with no leaves.lolhug..its sad but still cute i bet, like the charlie brown christmas tree. good luck with the next round!
> Don check out this new fan i ordered! will look so bitchin with the phototron dont you think?


sup Doc!? TD silent eh  good work, I have the exact same fan. it's not exactly silent mind  but compared to the equivalent airflow in a RVK there's a massive difference. cost a pretty penny tho! I was looking at these recently: http://www.fantronix.com/acatalog/KSA-200_8_Acoustic_Box_Fan_Temp___Speed_Control.html#aKSA_2d200_2d4E_2dRUN not that i need one or have the money to get one lol.


rasclot said:


> Nice fan I could do with 1 howmuch are they?
> i ain't got time for a journal these days with the baby n all that
> il post sum cut down dippy pics tonight  Ras


sweet. i bet she looks fuckin lush finished up.


delvite said:


> alright owa lad everythings lookin canny owa here, looks like you av bin avin fun
> just hit day 14 on the critical, looks like i flipped at the right time m8....................


nicely done kidda! looks like a carpet of colas. and aye leaving it longer you'd have had to trim more out probably. soz had to remove the vid from the post. only allowed one ffs!?! RIU bandwidth budget cuts lol. yet finshaggy can flood toke n talk with utter shite.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2013)

so I was going to make a makeshift box to veg the smelly fingerez in a bit longer but i fucked it off and went for scrogging it and chucked it in flower. and the critical jack herer went in this morning too. i'm so run down after the weekend, drinking berocca at my desk.


transplanting the thing was nee picnic lol. the root mass practically filled the net pot.


Crit Jack ^^^



group shot.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 29, 2013)

Good Morning Don just stopping in for a monday hello to see how yer weekend went mate.
How was the Black Tie??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2013)

hey hemlock, it was ok, expensive and hard work, not much crack from the folks on our table other than work and shit jokes  the floor was a high polish finish so after a few drinks when everyone is dancing in their swank leather soled shoes there was more than a few nosedives into the dancefloor. 

my girl went for a coffee with her course leader the next day who was complaining that somene put a pair of tights in the money collection pot, going on all high and mighty, who puts their tights in a charity collection pot ffs. my girl had to tell her they were the course leaders tights and we sat and watched her take them off and deposit them lmao. 

fun and games.... I was glad when it was done.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 29, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey hemlock, it was ok, expensive and hard work, not much crack from the folks on our table other than work and shit jokes  the floor was a high polish finish so after a few drinks when everyone is dancing in their swank leather soled shoes there was more than a few nosedives into the dancefloor.
> 
> my girl went for a coffee with her course leader the next day who was complaining that somene put a pair of tights in the money collection pot, going on all high and mighty, who puts their tights in a charity collection pot ffs. my girl had to tell her they were the course leaders tights and we sat and watched her take them off and deposit them lmao.
> 
> fun and games.... I was glad when it was done.


Aye sounds like a fun weekend. I guess better than hangin some dumbass over a ledge..LOL Have a good week Bro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2013)

nah tbh i'm knackered, run down and feel like i've not had a weekend. hows tricks your end? ruin any good walks lately buddy?


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2013)

Sounds like yer lass needs to get transferred to the other course leader that likes to get her tights off!!! she sounds a lot more chillaxed than the other one lad!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2013)

dude, it's the same person. told ya she was chicken oriental


----------



## delvite (Apr 29, 2013)

very nice don  have you thought of lst'ing instead of scrogging? it would get you around the same yield increase but w/o having to fk on cutting the net


----------



## DB74 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hey guy's, 
So this morning I found a rouge male flower full open and no pollen to be seen... the DP has hermi'd and splurted all my lower branches. Seeds are well formed already so let's see what I get. 
DB74


----------



## delvite (Apr 29, 2013)

DB74 said:


> Hey guy's,
> So this morning I found a rouge male flower full open and no pollen to be seen... the DP has hermi'd and splurted all my lower branches. Seeds are well formed already so let's see what I get.
> DB74


 watch out hermie genetics often results in hermie seeds


----------



## DB74 (Apr 29, 2013)

I know and I'm gutted. I had 2 very good male's to use buy had no place to keep them so they went outside and died. I'm hoping that it's only got the lower crap and not my prized heads.


----------



## delvite (Apr 29, 2013)

DB74 said:


> I know and I'm gutted. I had 2 very good male's to use buy had no place to keep them so they went outside and died. I'm hoping that it's only got the lower crap and not my prized heads.


 it happens to us all at some point lol time will tell, if your gunna pop the seeds keep a close eye on them


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2013)

delvite said:


> very nice don  have you thought of lst'ing instead of scrogging? it would get you around the same yield increase but w/o having to fk on cutting the net


Aye I've done a couple of full tent scroggs along the way. last was the 2 toke, was canny but i should have put two layers two net in.

running too many different stages and strains just now though.


DB74 said:


> I know and I'm gutted. I had 2 very good male's to use buy had no place to keep them so they went outside and died. I'm hoping that it's only got the lower crap and not my prized heads.


fingers crossed for you man, not the end of the world. but a kick in the plums... I open pollinated my whole crop a while back, looking on the half full glass( mine's usually near finished mostly haha) without doing that i wouldn't have a couple of strains I'm now running.


delvite said:


> it happens to us all at some point lol time will tell, if your gunna pop the seeds keep a close eye on them



I'd seriously recommend getting yourselves a bottle of that dutch masters reverse. works 100%


----------



## delvite (Apr 29, 2013)

lol i dont muck with hermies no more m8 but the silver method is good  ..............................http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Marijuana_Cultivation/Producing_Seeds


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2013)

fair do. i know there's the odd banana on the smelly fingerez but using that reverse stops it dead.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 29, 2013)

lookin sweet don! the hydro girl (smelly pinky?) is going to EXPLODE now with the transplant. Very nice lil trainin net , i do the exact same protocol on my waterfarms before i place the big scrog frame down. Looks like you topped a couple times as well. Youll pull a massive yield off that girl.
thanks for the link to that seriously sick KSA fan but i think the dBs are still higher then the Soler and Palau TD Silent. its difficult to get proper information on the dBs. I called Soler and Palau to see what the dBs are for the TD 100 silent im getting and he told me they dont go be dBs only by soles?? for fs.. the TD 250 silent 6 inch i did find is 24 dBs which is much less then the KSA-150 6 inch which has 39.4 dBs
..... Im going to sell all 3 of my loud as fuck 6 inch inline Active Air fans this week to help pay for the upgrades.
errrrr i got to go to fuckni work now..shit!! have a great week!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2013)

cheers ambs! yah i'm hoping the stinky pinky goes nuckin futs in it's new home  I topped or fimmed depending on how you look at things and a little light lst but truly key was my laziness to transplant it lol. should have done it ages back and got it in the tent. if it goes really well i think i'll bite the bullet and switch to a few crops a year rather than perpetual, daunting as that sounds i think it'll mean more crop. i'll have to figure a way of cold storing the mothers though.

good work doing your homework before you buy. they don't go by Db?!? that's a bit weird. i've not even heard haha get it of soles. 

likewise ambs have a good week. hardest day is just about done for me. going to hit the gym and watch game of thrones later. might even hit the bongo a couple of times.


----------



## iiKode (Apr 29, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> That's the older generation for you. Think living through war makes you tough as old boots.
> 
> I'm not stirring the hornets nest here jig if your still subbed but did anyone see the BBC panorama about north Korea? It was unbelievable. I sat jaw open for an hour. No shit Kim Jung 2 is the new Hitler. His people starve and anyone who opposes go to death camps v much like Auschwitz. One guy who escaped/ defected when asked how they buried the dead who starved in the winter when the ground was frozen. The answer, they just piled them in a warehouse til April then mass bury them. 70-80 at a time.
> 
> This nutjob needs taking out before he presses a button.


they would leave the bodies to rot during april, and shovel up the dead rotten boddies to bury in the summer wernt it shovelin people up like shit., sick as.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2013)

aye backwards animals for sure.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 29, 2013)

He seems to have become quieter since China spoke to him. I believe he is frustrated, beware, he's still dangerous.


cof


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2013)

aye, it's all gone a bit quiet on the...Eastern Front (media wise). Anyway, the guy is highly educated, he can't be the dafty everyone is making him out to be. I reckon he was just throwing out some signs to try and get attention so he could get everyone round the table to talk...at least you would hope so, unless his people are really that fukkin thick and will just stand back and watch him kill them and the rest of the world. I could say a lot more but then I'll probably jinx us all and a big fart will land on our heads tomorrow....doh


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2013)

I dunno what he would achieve by bombing the small bases he has range to hit. USA'd level his broke ass nation in a heartbeat. just sabre rattling to see who'd back him up. Typical bully tactic, see how hard he is on his jack.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 29, 2013)

Seems to be the MO for those kooky Kims! I think you fellas are right on all that, you would think there's enough world economy influence to eventually assimilate the last of the crazy dictatorial regimes. Honestly amongst all the heathen nations remaining NK is probably the most dangerous. Like you said though, Un received a western education so he can't be a totally isolated rube. The powers that are in control here have been padding the national message of NK and Iran carrying the next targets for a long time now. It's definitely no secret. Of course the recent chatter is Syria, ugh I'm so sick of war! There's been someshite going down somewhere my whole life, refuckingdiculous!


----------



## rasclot (Apr 29, 2013)

Here's a bud from the dippy I ain't used any additives like boost n pk thinking they didn't do anything n after a year of not usin them I've realised they do work coz my yields have been pants lol still should pull 3-4 oz of her  could of left her longer but need to get the next lot in there


----------



## DST (Apr 30, 2013)

Looks kinda nice for no boosters geez

Here's to a World without War!!!

Choppers are flying around crazy here. gonna be a wild day in the Dam!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2013)

beaming with sunshine here today. Hope you have a peaceful day of carnage D. oxymoron's and it's not even 9am...

I'm having a bong and heading to work.

and agree'd rasclot, doesn't look shabby for no snake oils lol. love the foxtailing on that.


----------



## rasclot (Apr 30, 2013)

Mate imagine her with boost n pk shel b a monster  roll on next run no more being a right arse


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm weighing up what to crack on next for my aquafarms maiden voyage, toss up between psychosis dog or dippy. i'll have one of each in coco anyway. 

i've slung the smelly fingerez into the dwc and she's so far loving it. 

what size pots you running rasc? n you reckon on 3-4 out of it without any pk13/14 eh. i reckon i'll go with dippy tbh. hydro might speed up the flower time


----------



## rasclot (Apr 30, 2013)

11 litre mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2013)

nee small potato's eh


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 30, 2013)

hey, whats going on in here?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2013)

idle banter, odd BB grow pics world political debate and the odd boob shot. welcome to the merry go round droman 

strainwise: 

BB's: DOG/ Dippy Ellsy / psycho killer / 

clone only: psychosis 
one of dwezelitsame's crosses with BB's smelly cherry run through it, calling it sweet n sour


----------



## drgrowshit (Apr 30, 2013)

2 sweet and sour week 8,chopped yesterday,still have one bean,hope its a girl,wish i took morecuts lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2013)

woah outta the blue! looks nice n plump Dr G


----------



## drgrowshit (Apr 30, 2013)

lol thats the way to do it


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 30, 2013)

i'm subbed up don, as late as i may be 
am stoked to finally have some BB beans ready to plant!!

the ones i got mate, has no one grown these out yet? or are they fresh off the production line?


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi mate,ma two pence worth if u wnt it?? Lol... A would try the dog or dippy,a ran a psycho in it last year didnt perform too well compared to other strains av ran


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 30, 2013)

ive got 4 smelly cherry x DOG and 4 smelly fingerez x BX1.  wont be starting them until around sept / october though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> lol thats the way to do it


was looking at the pics again last night, did you take them like tey are n the pic? looks like it's got a little way to go yet mate?! maybe not though could be me mince pies ?


The2TimEr said:


> i'm subbed up don, as late as i may be
> am stoked to finally have some BB beans ready to plant!!
> the ones i got mate, has no one grown these out yet? or are they fresh off the production line?


ah that's my line usually haha. they are new pips lad. i've sent a set to of the same to someone else but for the life of me i can't mind on who. ah now i do it's yorkie. honestly my memory is like swiss cheese. 


scotia1982 said:


> Hi mate,ma two pence worth if u wnt it?? Lol... A would try the dog or dippy,a ran a psycho in it last year didnt perform too well compared to other strains av ran


unusual for psycho not to perform?! then again my exo wasn't either. I remember a lad saying that to DST whn we were over for the cup. and me thinking if it's exo it should be fine?! I went with dippy ellsy for the next hydro adventure...


The2TimEr said:


> ive got 4 smelly cherry x DOG and 4 smelly fingerez x BX1.  wont be starting them until around sept / october though.
> 
> View attachment 2637952


cheers for the prompt! I read it last night n couldn't think what i'd sent.  thinking of going onto an all fish diet to improve the grey cell count.

expect pink and purple i'd say oh and stench


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2013)

took the 2 toke and the sweet n sour last night. glad i did the main cola on the S&S was just on the mould turn point, had that wet look in its crevices ( oooh errr missus  ) pics in a bit. I'm away for a morning swim.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2013)

pics:

sweet n sour:


2 toke killer aka 'psycho killer x livers':



it was going to get more time but it was throwing new shoots rather than hairs receding. and i want to smoke n flog it. simples...

going to be a long time before the next bit


----------



## DST (May 1, 2013)

Nice chubby you got there lad


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2013)

for a while i toyed with the idea of making a crude 'cock pic' then thought better of it.


----------



## The2TimEr (May 1, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers for the prompt! I read it last night n couldn't think what i'd sent.  thinking of going onto an all fish diet to improve the grey cell count.
> 
> expect pink and purple i'd say oh and stench


looking forward to it man, i've never actually grown out reg seeds before so i'm hoping for beginners luck with the ratio on male / female as i only have the one grow area and am unable to sex then clone and start over.
hoping for cherry flavoured boulders from the SC x DOG, woof!

loving the pics don


----------



## rasclot (May 1, 2013)

Just had a dippy n all I can say is wow!! Nice kick to her n she tasted pungent ass !! Still not dry fully dry but I'm sat here lookin Chinese


----------



## rasclot (May 2, 2013)

People are gonna be thinking the dippy is a cheese coz she reeks!!!!


----------



## DST (May 2, 2013)

i think it has about every variety of stink in her doesn't she


----------



## rasclot (May 2, 2013)

Mate that's the closest to a psycho or exodus I've ever had puts any cheese seeds to shame great job on that!!! I've never tryed the livers but that must be where the pungentness comes from ? Thanx for introducing me to the dippy bb! Oh yeah I got just over 3oz from her  Ras


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 2, 2013)

rasclot said:


> People are gonna be thinking the dippy is a cheese coz she reeks!!!!


Lol my first dippy was something else, smelt proper cheesey, tasted proper psycho, but then after a cure it got very fruity. 
Now I'm toking on the dippy widows I created and they are really nice too.


----------



## mr west (May 2, 2013)

I think Ras that if u had used pk and the like it may of speeeded things along a bit and it wouldnt of took 12 weeks +


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2013)

rasclot said:


> Just had a dippy n all I can say is wow!! Nice kick to her n she tasted pungent ass !! Still not dry fully dry but I'm sat here lookin Chinese





rasclot said:


> People are gonna be thinking the dippy is a cheese coz she reeks!!!!





DST said:


> i think it has about every variety of stink in her doesn't she





rasclot said:


> Mate that's the closest to a psycho or exodus I've ever had puts any cheese seeds to shame great job on that!!! I've never tryed the livers but that must be where the pungentness comes from ? Thanx for introducing me to the dippy bb! Oh yeah I got just over 3oz from her  Ras





MrSkyhighatrist said:


> Lol my first dippy was something else, smelt proper cheesey, tasted proper psycho, but then after a cure it got very fruity.
> Now I'm toking on the dippy widows I created and they are really nice too.


all round slam dunk funk eh. fuckin good work. 3 x clone only at play it's going to have a high % of throwback gene pool possibilities. can't wait to get a go on it.


----------



## scotia1982 (May 2, 2013)

Dont think the fairys comin


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2013)

you check the tracking number?


----------



## scotia1982 (May 2, 2013)

Aye a checked it yesterday and the dy just says was posted ur way


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2013)

fucksake. royal fail have gotten shite lately. that's the same office i had to chase for a parcel coming to me. took them weeks to find it then after i'd paid the postage they still 'forgot' to send it out for another week. i wasn;t about to go n get a dollys pram of funk from the depot though lol


----------



## scotia1982 (May 2, 2013)

Aye ur right there gettin worse by the dy... Will leave till 2moz c wot happens


----------



## iiKode (May 2, 2013)

You guys got thee ongoin threads everywhere, took me long enough to find the uk thread haha


----------



## rasclot (May 2, 2013)

mr west said:


> I think Ras that if u had used pk and the like it may of speeeded things along a bit and it wouldnt of took 12 weeks +


I think the same mate ph issues didnt help either  she's so tasty nice cure n shel be a banger


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 3, 2013)

scotia1982 said:


> Aye ur right there gettin worse by the dy... Will leave till 2moz c wot happens


any joy? 


iiKode said:


> You guys got thee ongoin threads everywhere, took me long enough to find the uk thread haha


hahah aye, hundred odd page journals generally keep the new kids from bothering lol. not that we're an insular bunch lol. this is my second, think the other one was a good 600 odd pages. on 40 posts haha i can talk bollocks for days.


rasclot said:


> I think the same mate ph issues didnt help either  she's so tasty nice cure n shel be a banger


you soil rasc or hydro? i never ph nowt.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 3, 2013)

update time:

Crit Jack: guessing by the claw in my haste the other day i fed them the same feed as the smelly berries 


Pre 98 BX : lagging


Smelly fingerez:


the 3 smelly berries: look to be yielders thank the lord


frost shots



I can't remember how old they are, aint gonna lie lol.


----------



## scotia1982 (May 3, 2013)

Arrived 20 mins ago m8. Dog looks a goner,most of the leaves fell off jst openin the bottle lol...

Transplanted into party cups,gve them a feed n put under ma prop light,hopefully coupla dys n they'l b ready to transplant bk into ma dwc n aquafarm


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 3, 2013)

ah fucksake  aye i did say they weren't in the best shape but I'd have thought they'd be reet. soz man, kinda thought they'd get there a bit quicker, not like we're a million miles apart.

if there's still some green it might pull through


----------



## scotia1982 (May 3, 2013)

Aye theres still some green m8 may hve lost the main tip of the PK. A stripped right bk to the root n planted in some brand new coco,roots still brilliant white so theres still hope,will get a coupla pics up 2nite.

Defo posts fault if it had came even yesterday a think they would hve been in better shape


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 3, 2013)

topped by royal fail eh  that coco was fresh when i potted them like. i should'a don them next day but it woulda cost more and you have to fill the senders details which i obv didn't fancy. they fucking check it there n then. have to have a fake address off pat.


----------



## scotia1982 (May 3, 2013)

Thibk it was jst condensation n coldness cos the coco was soakin m8. By looks of things main stem on the Dog's gone rotten,lookin a tad browny so dnt think its goin to make it


----------



## mr west (May 3, 2013)

having a practice few beers in readiness for next weekend lol. Leffe blonde blond or something lol.chin chin


----------



## rasclot (May 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> any joy?
> 
> hahah aye, hundred odd page journals generally keep the new kids from bothering lol. not that we're an insular bunch lol. this is my second, think the other one was a good 600 odd pages. on 40 posts haha i can talk bollocks for days.
> 
> you soil rasc or hydro? i never ph nowt.


u never ph? I'm in coco mate usin a+b n now rhizotonic cannazym boost n pk ph 5.8 goin all out in the next 1


----------



## rasclot (May 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> update time:
> 
> Crit Jack: guessing by the claw in my haste the other day i fed them the same feed as the smelly berries
> View attachment 2641555
> ...


Lookin good in there mate  that per 98 bubba looks identical to my freeby seed I grew from cc everything I've grown from cc have been very similar to each other in a good way


----------



## iiKode (May 3, 2013)

hahah aye, hundred odd page journals generally keep the new kids from bothering lol. not that we're an insular bunch lol. this is my second, think the other one was a good 600 odd pages. on 40 posts haha i can talk bollocks for days.



more like months....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 3, 2013)

i like your brain don.that is so cool, how long did it take you to place all the buds like that?
your garden looks simply Marvelous! The smelly fingerez is loving the transplant!!she sure is a beauty!
what are you feeding her and what are her PPMs at,?looks like you got it nailed! i cant wait to see her explode.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2013)

rasclot said:


> Lookin good in there mate  that per 98 bubba looks identical to my freeby seed I grew from cc everything I've grown from cc have been very similar to each other in a good way


aye maybe i'm jumping the gun a bit. even the write up said the yield wasn't stellar but i really wanted to try it. no biggy if it doesn't work out belter. 


iiKode said:


> hahah aye, hundred odd page journals generally keep the new kids from bothering lol. not that we're an insular bunch lol. this is my second, think the other one was a good 600 odd pages. on 40 posts haha i can talk bollocks for days.
> more like months....


haha nee one forcing ya to read it al ya kna?


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i like your brain don.that is so cool, how long did it take you to place all the buds like that?
> your garden looks simply Marvelous! The smelly fingerez is loving the transplant!!she sure is a beauty!
> what are you feeding her and what are her PPMs at,?looks like you got it nailed! i cant wait to see her explode.


well ambz i ripped it off sorry. keep meaning to put some thing down in my phone t remind me to check the fingerez is doing ok she's a week into 12/12 now only another 10 to go. as for ppm's lol haven't the foggiest ambs i went easy on the micro nute stuff, ill probably top the rez off later n check she's ok. 

got home last night and the missus went to the docs she's got fucking pneumonia, i've got to watch her today and if her breathing gets worse she's going to hospital. the doc wanted her to go in there and then but my stubborn lass refused ffs.


----------



## zVice (May 4, 2013)

Careful lad pneumonia is a dangerous game, people die from it. 
I'd ignore her stubbornness and get her ass down there anyway.

You're right though a&e on a bank weekend will be a mare especially with this new 111 number thing. 

Plants look amazing as usual, got a dog s1 coming down soon. Very frosty.


----------



## scotia1982 (May 4, 2013)

RIP Dog Kush


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2013)

I wouldn't care but its the bloody docs fault ffs. Took her off her steroids as you become dependant, so they stopped em and she's steadily got worse. Went for a lung function test at 3 months n they said she was good, tho we knew wasn't. Fuckers said ok go another 3 n come back for another, now she's in agony breathing the poor lass. 

Shouldn't complain bout a free service but ffs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2013)

scotia1982 said:


> RIP Dog Kush


Fuck man, sorry. Other one alreet tho aye?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2013)

zVice said:


> Plants look amazing as usual, got a dog s1 coming down soon. Very frosty.


awesome, how's she look? Are these pips I sent ya or you bought?


----------



## scotia1982 (May 4, 2013)

Its no really a free sercice tho is it? As far as am aware ur pay ur NI dont u?? Lol

yeah matey PK hangin in so far,will put into DWC today see if that kick starts some new growth,should b ok (fingers crossed). Thats the longest av eva waited for for a rec del,gonnae punch the posty this mornin,wpuldnt surprise me if it was the idiot whos standin in for ma usual posty's fault!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2013)

mr west said:


> having a practice few beers in readiness for next weekend lol. Leffe blonde blond or something lol.chin chin


Bit heavy leffe but if your gonna do something eh 


rasclot said:


> u never ph? I'm in coco mate usin a+b n now rhizotonic cannazym boost n pk ph 5.8 goin all out in the next 1


Na mate never ph, don't have runoff unless you count the bit that slips out the airpot holes lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2013)

scotia1982 said:


> Its no really a free sercice tho is it? As far as am aware ur pay ur NI dont u?? Lol
> 
> yeah matey PK hangin in so far,will put into DWC today see if that kick starts some new growth,should b ok (fingers crossed). Thats the longest av eva waited for for a rec del,gonnae punch the posty this mornin,wpuldnt surprise me if it was the idiot whos standin in for ma usual posty's fault!!


Ill whip a couple unrooted up on Tuesday man


----------



## zVice (May 4, 2013)

Pips were ordered, they were from bb when the s1 first went on sale.

Didn't have the nana issue that people mention, well not that I've seen anyway.
she is small as she was run 12-12 fs. Should hopefully get about 1.5oz
nugs are dense and super super frosty, she's started fox tailing too. Will probably take her down on Mon, will get some decent pics then.

The blue pit should yield about double, very different looking, much more sativa dominant quite fruity.




Don Gin and Ton said:


> awesome, how's she look? Are these pips I sent ya or you bought?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2013)

You see them pics DST posted the day, it looks a dream man. the dog looked immense frost wise. might have to see if fairy airways can get a choccy button off to me. or actually i'm going to have a butchers in the stash today, going to get some of the lemon pledge batch of psycho killers popped and see if I've got some deep blues. think i have somewhere. think i mistook the cut from westy as the lemon pledge somehow. i should have set a load of pips away when i was having bother with the cuttins. 

deep blue 12/12 from seed run i think. maybe even time for a new journal lol. keep them with short attention spans interested lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2013)

and dude wtf is your avatar about?!


----------



## zVice (May 4, 2013)

Haha it's just a cover from Vice magazine, good reading. I think it was the Erik Lavoie issue, might still have it lying around somewhere. Doesn't really mean anything just thought it was a cool picture and the guy kind of looks like me a tiny bit, a skinnier nerdier beardless version maybe.

I've come to the realisation that I now have way too many beans, so I'll drop you through a list and if there's anything you need/want let me know and I can get them across to you. I'd rather see someone growing them out than just sitting in the box. There's a few interesting ones in the collection.


----------



## scotia1982 (May 4, 2013)

PK's goin to make it jst checked on her gve her a little toppin,not much left but enough nodes to veg her right up... A little pup would b nice,cheers mate


----------



## mr west (May 4, 2013)

think i mistook the cut from westy as the lemon pledge somehow.

I dunt understand don?


----------



## Hemlock (May 4, 2013)

The UK Independence Party has made huge electoral gains and declared itself the "official opposition" - largely at the expense of the Tories - as Prime Minister David Cameron vowed to win back Conservative voters who had defected.
With UKIP averaging 26% of the vote in county council polls, leader Nigel Farage said he was "astonished" by the party's breakthrough, and put it down to what he described as the "total disconnect" between the "career politics" of Westminster and ordinary people on the streets.
"UKIP is actually speaking the language of millions of ordinary voters," he told Sky News' Boulton & Co programme.
Speaking in his Oxfordshire constituency, Mr Cameron said he would "work really hard" to win back voters who switched support.
The Conservative leader said all the mainstream political parties had "major lessons" to learn.


----------



## delvite (May 4, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> The UK Independence Party has made huge electoral gains and declared itself the "official opposition" - largely at the expense of the Tories - as Prime Minister David Cameron vowed to win back Conservative voters who had defected.
> With UKIP averaging 26% of the vote in county council polls, leader Nigel Farage said he was "astonished" by the party's breakthrough, and put it down to what he described as the "total disconnect" between the "career politics" of Westminster and ordinary people on the streets.
> "UKIP is actually speaking the language of millions of ordinary voters," he told Sky News' Boulton & Co programme.
> Speaking in his Oxfordshire constituency, Mr Cameron said he would "work really hard" to win back voters who switched support.
> The Conservative leader said all the mainstream political parties had "major lessons" to learn.


A wise man once said " the problem with not being involved in politics is you end up being ruled by your inferiors ". can anyone tell me who said this? +rep for the correct answer


----------



## zVice (May 4, 2013)

plato ......



delvite said:


> A wise man once said " the problem with not being involved in politics is you end up being ruled by your inferiors ". can anyone tell me who said this? +rep for the correct answer


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 4, 2013)

please don..GET UR GF TO THE BLOODY HOSPTIal if you have to tie her up to do so.
please !!!!!!!!!!! i have seen too many people wait with health issues when they should not. she needs help now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2013)

well she's a marked improvement from yesterday, they gave her a boat load of stuff, anit biotics steroids and codeine, they basically said take it very easy and if it gets any worse get straight down the hospital. i've got her restricted to doing nowt she's still coughing like she' smoking 40 marlboro red a day poor lass. 

i'm watching her close. thanks for the concern peeps but she'll be ok hes a trooper is my missus.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2013)

mr west said:


> think i mistook the cut from westy as the lemon pledge somehow.
> 
> I dunt understand don?


I thought the pk the fairy dropped in was the pledge cut, but you said it wasn't. Or did I get it wrong?


Hemlock said:


> The UK Independence Party has made huge electoral gains and declared itself the "official opposition" - largely at the expense of the Tories - as Prime Minister David Cameron vowed to win back Conservative voters who had defected.
> With UKIP averaging 26% of the vote in county council polls, leader Nigel Farage said he was "astonished" by the party's breakthrough, and put it down to what he described as the "total disconnect" between the "career politics" of Westminster and ordinary people on the streets.
> "UKIP is actually speaking the language of millions of ordinary voters," he told Sky News' Boulton & Co programme.
> Speaking in his Oxfordshire constituency, Mr Cameron said he would "work really hard" to win back voters who switched support.
> The Conservative leader said all the mainstream political parties had "major lessons" to learn.


The country is waking up. Slowly but they're getting fed up with the way it is.


----------



## rasclot (May 4, 2013)

My dippy pic is on bb web site n it's zoomed in cant see the whole bud  hope ur minuses gets better soon mate


----------



## DST (May 5, 2013)

Hows the lady Don, she doing alright? ma sis had it as well, a real bugger. And it has a tendency to come back (well it did with her).


----------



## delvite (May 5, 2013)

zVice said:


> plato ......


 correct and + rep


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2013)

mr west said:


> think i mistook the cut from westy as the lemon pledge somehow.
> I dunt understand don?


I thought the cut you sent was lemon ledge fella, but you said the other day it was a psycho killer bt not the lemon pledge did you not?


DST said:


> Hows the lady Don, she doing alright? ma sis had it as well, a real bugger. And it has a tendency to come back (well it did with her).


ah man shes having ups an downs, i've just got to keep an eye on her make sure she rests up. the tablets should be kicking in by now so hopefully shell be ok next week.

and aye this is the second time she's had it.


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2013)

the cut is from the first grow of f1's psycho killer, the bud got passed round and called lemon pledge. My m8 who was keeping it had it named after my real name lol. The real proof is in the bud so as soon as u get some in flower the better sort this mess oot good and final lol. I flowered the cut i got bk off my mate but it got locked out and didnt produce hardly anything which got smoke quite quickly, tasted lemoney/ psychosisy lol.


----------



## rasclot (May 5, 2013)

I can honestly say that dippy is in my list of best strains out there I just love it!!!! Was like a nodding dog last night so heavy eyed just wot I like


----------



## Hemlock (May 5, 2013)

Don please give the missus my best. Hope she gets well soon.

I agree seems the the Empire is waking up, hopefully for the good.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2013)

mr west said:


> the cut is from the first grow of f1's psycho killer, the bud got passed round and called lemon pledge. My m8 who was keeping it had it named after my real name lol. The real proof is in the bud so as soon as u get some in flower the better sort this mess oot good and final lol. I flowered the cut i got bk off my mate but it got locked out and didnt produce hardly anything which got smoke quite quickly, tasted lemoney/ psychosisy lol.


hahah reet well i've got a cut of it now so i'll chuck the mother into flower. it looks a lot like that tall sativa one you've got running at present. I'll flip it tonight.


rasclot said:


> I can honestly say that dippy is in my list of best strains out there I just love it!!!! Was like a nodding dog last night so heavy eyed just wot I like


BOM SHANKA as them hippy dread lot gan on..... got my nw fogger today so hoping i'll get a full on round of cuts on the go tonight. once i've been n seen the missus she's not doing too great today like. 


Hemlock said:


> Don please give the missus my best. Hope she gets well soon.
> I agree seems the the Empire is waking up, hopefully for the good.


aye man she's gon up the hospital this afternoon, gotta pick her som stuff up from home tonight n go visiting. fucking nhs. all they had to do was give her a script for the steroids just in case she needed them ffs.


----------



## colocowboy (May 7, 2013)

My thoughts and prayers are with you....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2013)

she's tough as old boots my lass, she'll be fine but thank you none the less. she was born premature so her lungs weren't fully developed. can't even stand in a room with people smoking poor lass.


----------



## mr west (May 7, 2013)

the sat plant i have in is a pk from seed, at first i thought it was foosty but now the citrusy smells are coming out


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2013)

not sure why i thought it was the pledge cut then!? either way it's in flower tonight!


----------



## mr west (May 7, 2013)

Keep forgetting to ask, hows your lass?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2013)

ups n doons man, her breathing's hurting her like but the steroids will hopefully kick in fast. dunno what shape she'll be in by the weekend like. can't ask the lass to drive 4 hours there n back i've looked at trains but see how she is really. she'll not enjoy the day if she's coughin up lung butter left right n center and believe me you could build house with it. 

speakingt of which i'd best get doon there with her nighty n dressing gown.


----------



## scotia1982 (May 7, 2013)

Easy fella,how many wks roughly for the pk cut,its startin to come on nicely

Hope the mrs feelin better,found out yesterday we havin a boy


----------



## mr west (May 7, 2013)

Dont worrie about getting down the road to our wedding man make sure your woman is ok


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2013)

scotia1982 said:


> Easy fella,how many wks roughly for the pk cut,its startin to come on nicely
> Hope the mrs feelin better,found out yesterday we havin a boy



flower on the pk is about 9 if i remember reet and congrats to you n the good lady  christ i'd best get me skate on or i'll be the odd one out with nee bairns


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2013)

mr west said:


> Dont worrie about getting down the road to our wedding man make sure your woman is ok


fuckin nightmare man I wouldn't care but i told an paid for mylass to get on the bupa and yet she can't claim for fuck all. does my head in. pre exisiting condition, bla blah blah come back in 3 years or if you pay for super platinum plated ivory tower types, they can fit you in the morrning

heads a bit up the backside lately and nee easy way out. just once it'd be nice to have even just a little luck


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2013)

just went up and the berries the once over, one stink like that livers funk but if anything it's like they've made a foosty version of the livers?!


----------



## scotia1982 (May 7, 2013)

Anyone done.the PK in hydro??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2013)

someone advised me a couple pages back not to,i don;t see why it shouldn't to be honest?


----------



## scotia1982 (May 8, 2013)

Well its awready in DWC,so watch this space lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2013)

actually now i think on, it does leave a canny salt build up in the res, you'll ave to be cleaning it out weekly


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2013)

lemon pledge PK pips and deep blue. i was thinking DST gave me a bag or maybe even fred did many moons back. seeing hime put those pics up other day reminded me. my plant count is getting a bit worrying.


----------



## mr west (May 8, 2013)

Too many or not enough? I aint got enough but then again i have too much lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2013)

man i'll not put it up on here but i'll pm ya.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2013)

approaching numbers i had for my 2m tent never mind 1.2m lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2013)

soooooo DWC cloner vs aerofogger, game on. though dwc has had a weeks headstart. 

View attachment 2647558View attachment 2647559View attachment 2647560

sweet n sour nug shots
View attachment 2647561View attachment 2647562


----------



## mr west (May 8, 2013)

I got two meter tents and half the 'll a Mrs u got wanna swap?
@


----------



## colocowboy (May 8, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Don Gin and Ton again.

*Looking forward to your fogger results! sweet, sour, and sticky! NOYCE!*
**
*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2013)

mr west said:


> I got two meter tents and half the 'll a Mrs u got wanna swap?
> @


mate I can barely get round the tent i have as is. or i'd have my 2m one in there hahaha


colocowboy said:


> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Don Gin and Ton again.
> 
> *Looking forward to your fogger results! sweet, sour, and sticky! NOYCE!


hahah thanks man. me too, i really hope this is the sure fine way cos i'll be damned if i have to spend on a real E-Z cloner ffs.....

I was rooting about in the seeds yesterday and found a couple of real interesting chem dawg crosses.l reading the fedback in the high times write up we had i think the way to crack the judges hearts or lungs rather *cough cough* they said the chem flavour had eluded the Amsterdam growers for years. personally i think it's big headedness on their parts. sweet n sour is a lovely smoke and vry chem leaning in some pheno's but it aint a patch on the psycho or cheese terpin wise of thc


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 8, 2013)

shout out to breeders boutique!!!! when are u'll going to start adding some silver colliod shitz to your girlz to make feminized s33ds? cant be too hard with all your experience .
I would have ordered a bunch of FEM s33ds from ya'll.... but now im stuck ordering online to who the fuck knows who. The way i grow i just dont have time fuckin around with reguaars and will pay a price for your fems... 
peace out
Ambz


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2013)

it's in the works ambz hun. i'm going to try the psychosis next, then on to others ..... :
and no it aint all that easy


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2013)

You might want to keep an eye on the fogger PH Don (if you can be arsed, I know you don't usually bother), I'm having to adjust mine slightly every day or 2 if I don't and leave it the health visibly suffers.

I don't know yet if it's upping the PH due to the clones up taking nutes as it would normally or if it's due to the fogger ultrasonically disrupting the nute particles (but now we're getting techy).

It can go from 5.8 to 6.5 in 24hours, just a heads up.


----------



## tip top toker (May 9, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You might want to keep an eye on the fogger PH Don (if you can be arsed, I know you don't usually bother), I'm having to adjust mine slightly every day or 2 if I don't and leave it the health visibly suffers.
> 
> I don't know yet if it's upping the PH due to the clones up taking nutes as it would normally or if it's due to the fogger ultrasonically disrupting the nute particles (but now we're getting techy).
> 
> It can go from 5.8 to 6.5 in 24hours, just a heads up.


Absolutely no need to run nutes in a cloner.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Absolutely no need to run nutes in a cloner.


If you want a 100% success rate with healthy clones there is other wise your clones just feed off themselves, start to get defs and die off.

I've run plain water vs nuted and compared the difference, I've even got the EC down perfect too.


----------



## scotia1982 (May 9, 2013)

Hi mate heres a little pic of the PK in dwc


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2013)

aye plenty grenery on that man, it'll dee just fine


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Absolutely no need to run nutes in a cloner.


certain micro one maybe though. the hydro stuff is easy enough


The Yorkshireman said:


> If you want a 100% success rate with healthy clones there is other wise your clones just feed off themselves, start to get defs and die off.
> I've run plain water vs nuted and compared the difference, I've even got the EC down perfect too.


thats it man you know that fucked looking period when you think your choccy buttons are broon breed then a couple of days later they're bouncing.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye plenty grenery on that man, it'll dee just fine


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> choccy buttons


I like that one, made me giggle.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2013)

righty so far the 3 smelly berries ae different but one stands out a mile, like 50/50 mix of livers but the bud structure of the blue. it's going to yield and stinks to high heaven. def revegtastic

View attachment 2650447

the winner pheno of the smelly berries

others are fatter more indi laves, smell nice but not got that livers funk to them.


nice weekend all and grats to the happy couple 

dwc fingerez is kicking off!


----------



## scotia1982 (May 10, 2013)

Lookin lovely as usual mate..

U got any pics of the PK or point me in the right direction to find them? Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2013)

i have a boatload at work i'll put some up monday man, westy might have some but i think he's otherwise engaged today :razz.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 11, 2013)

He's not engaged anymore!!! Lol he's a married man!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 11, 2013)

greetings in da name of Haile Selassie
Rasta mon vibration..postitive 
i da like ah doe's lil bubbles ya got, rude boy
nioce bling bling
i got me a lil crusty Fruity Pebbles Og clone. to be ma first. 
jah jah luv protect us.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2013)

Hahah much love brudda ting... 

You change persona faster than prince! Aces

may erryting be irie snoop ambz 

I and wet Aye


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2013)

The Yorkshireman said:


> You might want to keep an eye on the fogger PH Don (if you can be arsed, I know you don't usually bother), I'm having to adjust mine slightly every day or 2 if I don't and leave it the health visibly suffers.
> 
> I don't know yet if it's upping the PH due to the clones up taking nutes as it would normally or if it's due to the fogger ultrasonically disrupting the nute particles (but now we're getting techy).
> 
> It can go from 5.8 to 6.5 in 24hours, just a heads up.


half of them looked a bit fucked but the water level wasn't high enough to i just topped it off and they look fine, i've added a half ml of flora micro n just see how it goes eh!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2013)

scotia1982 said:


> Lookin lovely as usual mate..
> 
> U got any pics of the PK or point me in the right direction to find them? Lol




for more you might be best of looking in the breeding thread: https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/392046-club-600-breeding-showcase.html

fairy turned up today WOOOT sweet n sour to try n a lovely tommy plant and a few sneaky blue pits!


----------



## scotia1982 (May 13, 2013)

Cheers Don a had a feelin they would b in the showcase,jst me bein a lazy bastard lol...

Sent u a lil email earlier bud,a ken u dnt always check that one


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 13, 2013)

looking good don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2013)

looking at them pics is making me want to do another run ffs lol. deep blue and lemon pledge first..... all germed and up n nodding. my veg space is like folks round the xmas dinner table all at different heights lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> looking good don



so's your avi man 

those are old pics. fucking beauties they finished up though.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 13, 2013)

time to go outside and check my 10 strains of bb gear I'm running this year outdoors. thanks to breaders boutique


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2013)

pic pic pics my brother!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2013)

so it's not as impressive as DST's greenhouse but i'm getting there, got 3 types of chillies 4 types of tommies, red n white onions, going to see if i can actually transplant my rosemary this year and get it outdoor perpetual!

carrots i think i put too many in the pot but meh little baby ones will have to do....

the strawberries have grown one new leaf so i'm not holding out for punnet's lol 

and a mystery which is a beauty when it's in full bloom think it's a purple clematis


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 13, 2013)

What he said! Get pics up so we can drool


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 13, 2013)

Don, you've not been over to my new thread yet, link in sig(2nd one)

i am GreenThumb2k10

Stay High


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2013)

see if ya manage to finish one yet lol just yankin ya chain man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2013)

fucking cunt piece of shit chinese fogger has fucking died, the adapters working fine but the unit itself isn't blowin i'm fuckin well pissed off. got no airstone i can chuck in and they're wilting and crispy as fuck.do without that at 7am i tell ya.

checked the dwc and they miraculously all seem to have roots so thinking i might 'swap the fogger for the stone see if i can salvage a few.
either i need a quality foger from uk and take the LED's out or i'm just going to fuck it off n build a decent dwc with a large airstone.

sick as fuck. i've hacked my mothers to make this run too


----------



## delvite (May 14, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fucking cunt piece of shit chinese fogger has fucking died, the adapters working fine but the unit itself isn't blowin i'm fuckin well pissed off. got no airstone i can chuck in and they're wilting and crispy as fuck.do without that at 7am i tell ya.
> 
> checked the dwc and they miraculously all seem to have roots so thinking i might 'swap the fogger for the stone see if i can salvage a few.
> either i need a quality foger from uk and take the LED's out or i'm just going to fuck it off n build a decent dwc with a large airstone.
> ...


tech-fookin-ology m8 they dont make shit how they used to. have you looked into reptile foggers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2013)

That's what I've got mate! 

Having a major rethink for the room. getting some pallets and making the box properly. Could run my veg for the next run for the other tent and have them rotating. Want no more than 6 dwc ideally. Couple of mothers not cramped in with vegging tons.


----------



## delvite (May 14, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> That's what I've got mate!
> 
> Having a major rethink for the room. getting some pallets and making the box properly. Could run my veg for the next run for the other tent and have them rotating. Want no more than 6 dwc ideally. Couple of mothers not cramped in with vegging tons.


was it a proper cheapy m8? diy time again aye, for not havin much space you have alot goin on m8


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2013)

tell me about it. trying to cash crop and bedroom breed is doing my head a bit.


----------



## Hemlock (May 14, 2013)

Morning Guv,

anything I can get ya here in the states you know i'LL send it out straight away.

Sorry to hear bout your troubles


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2013)

just one of those mornings mate I hit the bong hard and my worries cleared..... hahaha 

thanks though brother!


----------



## mr west (May 14, 2013)

its not that it clears ya worries but makes u forget the bits that were annoying you lol.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 14, 2013)

I'm sure things will turn round dude.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2013)

i'm going to go and work myself hard at the gym and forget about everything for a bit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2013)

some were still in good shape so i'm hoping they'll make it into the other dwc one or a new one i'm going to make as my last was chucked together quick.



hope they look ok when i get in


----------



## mr west (May 14, 2013)

How they looking now Don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2013)

you won't believe it but i stuck the old one that i tried at work with a laptop power supply that worked for a couple secs in and low n behold it's going like a champ.

crisis averted! be a few almost no veg run but i'm pheno hunting the lemon pledge and deep blue so win win win. 

slight downside the thrips are back in the veg area again ffs. going to ph my dwc tonight too.... virgin territory.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2013)

Fuckin powdery mildew now. I don't look in tent for two days and the bubba looks like a fuckin Dalmatian. I'm so pissed off. 

 

I'm binning the psycho killer cuts and those that got em should look to treat them or bin em.


----------



## colocowboy (May 14, 2013)

Holy Cow!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2013)

and that was in two days. i went out last night for my girls birthday meal n didn't check when i got in as it was late. checked tonight at 10 and fuck sake the things wrecked. pickled it u it had hermed early on underneath for good measure. thankfully when i rubbed the buds it didn't smell all that n a bag of chips.

going to chop it in the garage in the morning and hope it doesn't reek too much or it'll have to be binned and not bubbled. Ill set the dehumidifier in there through lights off n spray again before lights on.

can i not just have one grow without a fucking drama.


----------



## curious old fart (May 14, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> can i not just have one grow without a fucking drama.


...and take all of the fun out of growing?


cof


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 14, 2013)

Absolute misery mate I feel for ya. Hope you get it all under control man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> ...and take all of the fun out of growing?
> 
> 
> cof


it'd be funny if there wasn't so much floor space showing and money owing to folks in the next couple of months. I'm trying to be upbeat about it but it's hardly break out the pink fizz times lol.


MrSkyhighatrist said:


> Absolute misery mate I feel for ya. Hope you get it all under control man.


spotted another little patch on the one it was next to this morning so i sprayed down, gavce all the girls a little waater and thinned out a couple to improve airflow, I've got the dehumidifier in there and n oscillating fan try move as much air as poss. give them another spray before I leave and before lights on. same again tomorrow and see how she goes. on the plus side i've got a corking pheno of the livers x blueberry. it's got some frosty stanky colas on it if a touch leafy. but i no mind i love me some bubble.

which i'm bout to go and chop a full plant up to make hahahaha. tears of joy ..... honest

have a good morning peeps


----------



## mr west (May 15, 2013)

Well if its any consolation, u aint the only one with pm issues tho i aint seen it as bad as that in a few years. Ph 8 or above will make it no fun for the spores to live.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2013)

mr west said:


> Well if its any consolation, u aint the only one with pm issues tho i aint seen it as bad as that in a few years. Ph 8 or above will make it no fun for the spores to live.


think it's your not lem pledge cut that's give it me mate

i'll fettle it one way or another if i have to scrap and do over so fuckin be it. my punters won't buy PM weed for top dollar


----------



## mr west (May 15, 2013)

so was the real lemon pledge a cut u had once then?


----------



## drgrowshit (May 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Fuckin powdery mildew now. I don't look in tent for two days and the bubba looks like a fuckin Dalmatian. I'm so pissed off.
> 
> View attachment 2656335
> 
> I'm binning the psycho killer cuts and those that got em should look to treat them or bin em.


wow god sake d


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2013)

yeah mate i had it donkeys back when you first ran it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2013)

not the end of the world, I've done my swearing and ranting lol.

pics 

View attachment 2656904View attachment 2656905View attachment 2656906View attachment 2656907

still a fair bit for the bubble bags:
View attachment 2656909

it could have come from any cut westy, i shouldn't blame you man sorry, the conditions for the spores o turn have just hit right temps and RH with the addition of the DWC think when i get some scratch together a real AC unit is a must.

some happier pics! this livers x blueberry is going to finish big now it's got some extra light lmao
View attachment 2656910
smelly fingerez is going nuts in dwc


groupy

View attachment 2656912


----------



## iiKode (May 15, 2013)

lookin good don, sorry about the mildew shyte, i know how it feels walking in ur grow space and finding ur plants struggling without you...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2013)

Cheers lad, aye it's a kick in the clems but as usual i'll get owa it. i've ordered some sparring mits n pads so me n me mate can have a good crack at each other and release some tension.

just hope i can't smell my garage walking down my street


----------



## rasclot (May 15, 2013)

Hey mate sorry to hear bout the pm that shit is a cunt!! I'm sure ul sort it


----------



## rasclot (May 15, 2013)

Livers x blueberry looks the bomb mate


----------



## rasclot (May 15, 2013)

Oh yeah the dippy is such a nice smoke I'm gettin rid of everything else n keepin the dippy for ever
I had sum bacon wheat crunchies crisps the other day n I could taste dog kush lol dunno if its just me but the flavour was all there! Man I need sum dog it's the only thing missin in my life lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2013)

rasclot said:


> Hey mate sorry to hear bout the pm that shit is a cunt!! I'm sure ul sort it


aye I just peeped in and couldn't see any new spots. not running the dehumidifier while lights are on or it'll fry the fuck out them.


rasclot said:


> Livers x blueberry looks the bomb mate


it's shaping up every day, looks done in places but i know it's not, just started pk13/14. 


rasclot said:


> Oh yeah the dippy is such a nice smoke I'm gettin rid of everything else n keepin the dippy for ever
> I had sum bacon wheat crunchies crisps the other day n I could taste dog kush lol dunno if its just me but the flavour was all there! Man I need sum dog it's the only thing missin in my life lol


i'm going to keep her til i flower her but i need to cut my strains down, want 1 dog, 1 psycho, 1 lemon pledge and i'll keep the fingerez and dippy clones going but not for floggin.


in other news the other foggers fucked so it's back to dwc again tonight. wish i knew hat was fucking them, least the chinks refunded me tho. off to make tea then a diy dwc tutorial then a diy cloner cupboard for a newb lad i'm helping out cos i don;t want his clones any more hahaha. numbers are daft.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2013)

rasclot said:


> Oh yeah the dippy is such a nice smoke I'm gettin rid of everything else n keepin the dippy for ever
> I had sum bacon wheat crunchies crisps the other day n I could taste dog kush lol dunno if its just me but the flavour was all there! Man I need sum dog it's the only thing missin in my life lol


that's mental lad. bacon frazzles reminding ya of the dog?!?!? lol. 

i reckon fred should rename the dippy 'the clone only' as it's got all 3 in it and it's a banger.


----------



## rasclot (May 15, 2013)

Not bacon frazels mate wheat crunchies trust get sum n see
I prefer the dippy over the psycho actually I love both 
i still got a panama on the go 2 weeks in 12/12 that'll be interesting


----------



## dababydroman (May 15, 2013)

the panama X pk? I grew one, was some nicee looking dank. unfortunately I didn't get it to revege cause ants took over my pot. fortunately I think I have a few more of those beans.


----------



## drgrowshit (May 16, 2013)

don whats strongest the sweet and sour or smelly,fingers?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2013)

rasclot said:


> Not bacon frazels mate wheat crunchies trust get sum n see
> I prefer the dippy over the psycho actually I love both
> i still got a panama on the go 2 weeks in 12/12 that'll be interesting


wheaty crunchies lol. man we ned to get some testers swapped. that panama fucked my mind up real good. you've got my mind thinking should i keep the fingerez if its same flowering and as nice as your sayin..... 


dababydroman said:


> the panama X pk? I grew one, was some nicee looking dank. unfortunately I didn't get it to revege cause ants took over my pot. fortunately I think I have a few more of those beans.


man i wasn;t even sure if those would germ shame about the ants! 


drgrowshit said:


> don whats strongest the sweet and sour or smelly,fingers?


you've got both you tell me hahahah. the smaller is the fingerez, that's all haze so up UP high the S&S is more indica by a long way.


----------



## rasclot (May 16, 2013)

Wots that polish company that sells the glass bongs mate ?


----------



## rasclot (May 16, 2013)

Or where do I get a decent glass bong?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2013)

rasclot said:


> Wots that polish company that sells the glass bongs mate ?


DST had the brochure, maybe fred sill has it. 


rasclot said:


> Or where do I get a decent glass bong?


everyonedoesit.com have some nice glass for reasonable prices or if you want super nice but expensive as fook aqualabtechnologies. 

I got an ehle one. hits really well, but put the diffuser in the downstem and a couple cubes of ice in it's like silk 

http://www.everyonedoesit.com/online_headshop/ehle-glass---ice-cylinder-bong-hexagon-foot---500ml.cfm?iProductID=5911


----------



## mr west (May 17, 2013)

http://unikatowebonga.pl/
there u go mate i got an ash catcher from them


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2013)

Nice one fred lad!



these are old pics of a pheno of the original smelly cherry, for some reason it wont let me upload straight into a pm without them coming from an url. they're for budolski. not massive yield but they were vegged a couple weeks and only in 3.5litre pots

current update shortly....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2013)

just nug shots today. think the smellyberries are going to be about 8-8.5 weekers. one is deffo looking the winner.



looks done at 7 but i'm going to let it fatten, need as much coin out of this as poss.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2013)

Doc Ambz you were asking about my bike a while back, this is the steed! old but quality



just signed up for a 33mile ride https://virginmoneycyclone.co.uk/CycloneChallenge.asp?ShowPage=549


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2013)

succulents if anyone likes em!?



black prince obv black and green variety


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2013)

colo it won't let me rep you again but aye so far so good with the pm, slight burn on the others cos i've been spraying with a pretty high concentration of fertilome (cheers cof, i had nowt else for it!  ) or it could be overfeed or both but thankfully no more signs of pm on any leaves. 

not checked the stuff hanging in the garage. probably take a while to dry with our current max temp of 13c  wooooo summer.....


----------



## mr west (May 17, 2013)

That fertilome stuff is good, works a treat if u do it right.


----------



## colocowboy (May 17, 2013)

I wouldn't mind that, we busted 33c yesterday! what climate change.... it's going to be a hot mo-fo this summer me thinks.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2013)

i'd swap ya for sure. 33 is just about right for me. shorts all year round no need for a coat. reason to own a nice pair of sunglasses and a convertible lmao.

aye fred i'm keeping on top like fuck. can do without losing my stable after i've just got what i want to keep.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2013)

early tester nug off the non keeper smellyberry has just ripped me a new one. this is gonna be good.


----------



## colocowboy (May 18, 2013)

Noyce!
you know, I wondered if you were a fan of Newcastle ale. It's my favorite beer of all time. I used to drink beer regularly and have sampled thousands of micros but the good ole' nut brown just has the perfect balance. Is there a requirement being from there?! 
Man-o-man, lickin' my chops at that smelly berry. 
Good day chaps!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2013)

Haha yeah there are requirements. It should be drank from a schooner glass and topped so its never empty til your bottles done. We call it broon dog in Newcastle and if you've never had a Geordie shandy you have to!!! mix your dog 50/50 with Smirnoff ice. Its perfect for hot summer days.

The smellyberry is getting a bit more pk for a day or two then a brief flush. I love its bud structure.


----------



## DST (May 19, 2013)

dog and smirnoff ice, what is this ye talk of?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2013)

geordie shandy my friend. summer drink and effin lovely.

i got a t shirt through from the brouwerij this week the one with the bird with the stars on her nips. they unfortunately couldn't post me any zatte tho, god loves a trier.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2013)

for the uninitiated a scooner: 







well, just done coppers of 16miles on the bike. off to the pub for a swally and then to the match. 

HOWAY THE LADS


----------



## dababydroman (May 19, 2013)

no idea what you said, but cheers. ok some idea of what you said.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2013)

Haha ok the US version reads just completed cents off 16 miles now I'm going to the pub for a pint or 3 before the soccer game starts. lmao

Found an old wrap of Mandy with a good few dibbles in. I'm getting on it. Dunno why but drugs and footy are synonymous with me


----------



## dababydroman (May 19, 2013)

still a bit lost, but I knew a swally sounded fun. 8:28 over here n im sparkin up. I hope that's universal.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2013)

International language of wakey bakey


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2013)

Well I decided to oven dry the pm fucked pre 98 bubba. Looked smokable by time it was cooked but its in the freezer now for bubble, which shouldn't be too long before the next batch. my mate said some lad he knows has given him a massive box full of half finished stuff and scraps n wants half of whatever he makes so going to be a couple of chunks of primo sizzle shizzle.


----------



## drgrowshit (May 20, 2013)

bet ya hid a wee j afore yi,froze it lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2013)

nah, spores in your lungs is nee joke man.


----------



## drgrowshit (May 20, 2013)

right enough i thought you just chopped early lol,im adafty


----------



## DST (May 20, 2013)

You didn't think of washing it Don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2013)

i have only a shower and it was in an airpot. coupled with it starting to spread to other plants i just got shot of it out the tent black bag over it into the garage to contain it. no biggie, it's hashable.

never heard you could use oxyplus like that, i've not read much of ol george's stuff


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Well I decided to oven dry the pm fucked pre 98 bubba. Looked smokable by time it was cooked but its in the freezer now for bubble, which shouldn't be too long before the next batch. my mate said some lad he knows has given him a massive box full of half finished stuff and scraps n wants half of whatever he makes so going to be a couple of chunks of primo sizzle shizzle.
> 
> View attachment 2664281View attachment 2664282


I like how simple your washing machine looks lol. 4 settings,can't go wrong! Lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2013)

hahah that's just half of em...


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 20, 2013)

Still, lol mine has 24 setting ffs!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2013)

fuck that for a game of soldiers. lmao


----------



## Hemlock (May 20, 2013)

LOL so now you're a ganga chef are ya..LOL

Made a bunch of oil myself today gonna scrape it up tommrow.


----------



## DST (May 21, 2013)

I think I have used a maximum of 3 settings on any washing machine I have ever had...waste of time all the others, imo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2013)

mine has: wife sorts it into piles i apply pooda and softerner turn to D and press go.

i'm no ganja chef hem, though i've made a fair few medibles over time, diet doesn't permit them now tho 

1 smelly berry looks phenomenal, all are ready to come down. am getting excited over the next run, going to be my first 12/12 almost from seed in a long long time. deep blue, psycho killer lemon pips. which my pal said he still had some pips of that i gave him of the original batch westy sent. so if i don't get what i'm looking for there's more to play with!

cycling to work this morning. only 7 miles but the incline back is pretty killer. thankfully i'm selling it at work muahaahahahaaaaa

gotta fly. laters


----------



## Hemlock (May 21, 2013)

How much weight have ya lost ya fat bastard..LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2013)

I was 232.4 lbs just after xmas. I'm a 210 lbs now body fat %23 cycled 7 miles to work, went to the gym & did my weights routine and another few km on the cross trainer. showered then went to work. i'm considering buying a road bike to go with my hybrid to cycle to work every day. save me £53 on bus passes, it's faster and has zero annoying fucks. a few month back there were two junkies actually shooting up on the back of my bus home from work ffs. 

bike would pay for itself in 3 months which is about when the weather will turn.


----------



## mr west (May 21, 2013)

LOL yeah u wanna be careful not to jinx the weather, its not good enough as it is lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2013)

yeah i had to go through a few 20ft mud patches on the way, it's been shitty last few days/week. weather doesn't need jinxing it's fuckin shit enough anyway, forecast snow in the Midlands next week ffs.


----------



## DST (May 21, 2013)

As a good lady teacher in Norway once said to my Mum, "you don't get bad weather, you just get bad clothing." Fuk the weather, get cycling bru. Just go and buy some waterproofs and make sure you got dry socks and shoes in a bag. Most of Holland do it 99% of the year. The wife and I met a guy up the Brouwerij who cycled 30km to work and back everyday (300km a week just for work). He told us he changs everyday behind a tree on the way home, lol....mad cloggies!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2013)

i went out on sunday and did 29km in misty light rain. I aint shook bru! but full on pishing doon just isn't fun. I have a gym 5 mins walk i can be in warm and sweating cobs in without it lashing down on me! rather weight train on those days and cycle on the good. varying it is key to me not getting bored. i'm swimming on my 'rest' days now man haha and the sauna after is great for easing the ache from the previous day.

cloggies are nuckin futz bru!


----------



## whodatnation (May 21, 2013)

Howdy Don and crew  caught up with ya thread, good laughs. I like the cycling idea too, good to get that blood pumping early on in your day, great for the body and mind.
ill have to try that Geordie shandy! 
Plump nugs looking great as usual


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2013)

sup whodat! yeah man it was exhilarating getting up n flying along the river bank being early enough to work to go do some more training was a real plus! 

and yeah man in your kinda heat geordie shandy is a beauty. it's a lethal combo so don't go getting a 6er of each unless your wanting to get in a pickle lmao then again i forget you guys abroad get the girly small bottles of brown dog. ours are about double size 550 ml just short of the pint mark.

nugs are coming down tonight or at least a portion. not exactly looking forward to the trim but it's not going to be too bad after stripping the pm ones a few days back.

photo shoot tomorrow


----------



## DB74 (May 21, 2013)

Hey Don,

I've had the same shit go down here PM, first time for me and really pissed off!! I treated it with milk and it killed most of it off and defiantly kept it at bay.
Let the smellyberry go 10 weeks brother, she swells up like fook at week 9 to 10..... trust me ; )

I've just got myself a rare OT1 bean release, 10 x Smellyberry BX can't wait to get them going.

The PK's coming down at the weekend and the K2 x Casey Jones that looks massive rock hard and sweeeeet as foooook.

Hope ya well dude.

DB74


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2013)

Yeah you reckon?! I'm going to have to take one to keep the wolf from the door but the winner will be getting a bit more time. Ill take pics n show in the mornin n see what you think.

its time of year for spores to kick up extra humidity n getting warmer. Hippies will be out on the town moor for the shrooms.

Fuckin nice one on the pips man, and where's the k2 Casey nd pk pics!?! Lol

I'm good thanks bit tired but getting by. You all good. Its funny you feel good knowing a good crops comin down soon eh!


----------



## Hemlock (May 21, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I was 232.4 lbs just after xmas. I'm a 210 lbs now body fat %23 cycled 7 miles to work, went to the gym & did my weights routine and another few km on the cross trainer. showered then went to work. i'm considering buying a road bike to go with my hybrid to cycle to work every day. save me £53 on bus passes, it's faster and has zero annoying fucks. a few month back there were two junkies actually shooting up on the back of my bus home from work ffs.
> 
> bike would pay for itself in 3 months which is about when the weather will turn.


Move your ass here to the USA and cycle every day here in the deep south!!!


Well right on Don. SHit I gotta get to losing some weight I'm 221 right now. 
Still off the booze are ya?

FFS shootun up in the bus. Damn thats tuff way to go.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 21, 2013)

Hey DOnie! 
congrats on loosing the wieght and geting on a killer exercise program. I used to ride my bicycle in the rain to work all the time when i lived in Washington state. Just get the rain gear and its not bad. its all about attitude.. get high and ride.lol.. the most important feature on your bicycle for riding in the rain is having disc brakes. Especially if you ride hills. I ride to work as well about 7 miles both ways. I might have 2 more weeks to ride before it gets terribly uncomfortable in the heat.. making me feel like i can breath and im going to die.lol.. I got a new hydro 3 liter back pack so maybe that will make a difference. get high, plug in , zone out and ride. i love it!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> Move your ass here to the USA and cycle every day here in the deep south!!!
> Well right on Don. SHit I gotta get to losing some weight I'm 221 right now.
> Still off the booze are ya?
> FFS shootun up in the bus. Damn thats tuff way to go.


haha i'd be there in a heartbeat you know it man. there's a real chance we might be in a few years. i'm not off the booze fully just curbed my massive sessions, i can go n have a couple and move on to cokes or leave. my brains auto pilot kicks in an says your going to have o work these calories off and your brain is going to be sluggish the next day doin it so i don't anymore. 

me and moderation have never been good friends. your weight is proportional to your size n build. it would take you a month or so to get back into fitness, no problem. it's the motivation that's key. i was a stroke waiting to happen. now i get a sinking feeling if i don;t go a for a couple of days i feel like my muscle tone is getting flabby and it drives me to do push ups and whatnot lol.


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey DOnie!
> congrats on loosing the wieght and geting on a killer exercise program. I used to ride my bicycle in the rain to work all the time when i lived in Washington state. Just get the rain gear and its not bad. its all about attitude.. get high and ride.lol.. the most important feature on your bicycle for riding in the rain is having disc brakes. Especially if you ride hills. I ride to work as well about 7 miles both ways. I might have 2 more weeks to ride before it gets terribly uncomfortable in the heat.. making me feel like i can breath and im going to die.lol.. I got a new hydro 3 liter back pack so maybe that will make a difference. get high, plug in , zone out and ride. i love it!


thanks ambz, 

i couldn't get high n ride well not the green kind of high, i've had a few rides on mandy which were great fun. going to see if i can do the hill elevation back to my house when the weathers dry. mudslick central yesterday. i've heard disk brakes can get buckled easy unless you drop big coin on them and as i was being given the bike didn't have the option lol but i'll take on board the advice. riding with a mate is much more fun than cycling solo, i prefer gyming solo though. funny.

i've always wondered do the hydro back packs not make your liquid all hot? spose warm is better than none though eh. especially where you are!


----------



## DST (May 22, 2013)

hydrobackpacks....we growing while cycling now?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2013)

ok i took the one that looked done ish and worst to trim, n left the other 2. the one i took had crappy leaf bud ratio which meant i did find a coupl of PM spots but nothing bigger than a 5p bit si i just chucked them bits. 

least nice pheno, still frosty as and shtinky:



2nd fave pheno:




winner for me anyways:



diary says it's 9 weeks on the 31'st. this def aint seeing 10 weeks DB! that's assuming i've put the right fuckin day down of course...


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 22, 2013)

Looking fucking grand bro, looks proper solid and frosty. Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2013)

the one i took down looks to be about a couple of onions tops one tray of shitty underdeveloped popcorn one tray of reasonable sized nugs. the other 2 pheno's looks like more thank fuck.

cheers!


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 22, 2013)

My Dogs arrived today so will get popping a few tonight.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2013)

rockin! and as for the freebies, the cup took most of the stickers n badges bro sorry. pip freebies are better anyway lol.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 22, 2013)

Nae problem bruddah, freebies kick arse, it also means that I can get a different pheno of casey to the one that me and a mate have kept since I first had it. 

Really looking forward to trying the bb strains that I've not grown yet. Be a little while before I can spend any money on pips tho lol


----------



## drgrowshit (May 22, 2013)

some nice pics there don!im going to do the dippy or casey not 2 sure yet ill wait to see a few more first,i love the color of the leafs in the end weeks


----------



## rasclot (May 22, 2013)

Lovin those pics mate shame bout the pm hate that shit! 
That shit on the news is crazy wots this country comin too!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2013)

Race war probably. Funny you don't hear of Christians beheading Muslims in Pakistan etc I can imagine there being retaliation attacks soon. Bet those coward fucks that picket the funerals at Wootten Bassett of the servicemen killed in Afghan will think twice.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 22, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ok i took the one that looked done ish and worst to trim, n left the other 2. the one i took had crappy leaf bud ratio which meant i did find a coupl of PM spots but nothing bigger than a 5p bit si i just chucked them bits.
> 
> least nice pheno, still frosty as and shtinky:
> View attachment 2666924View attachment 2666925View attachment 2666926
> ...


Whats this you got! Look's Potent Schwag fella. Nice BIG cola


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 22, 2013)

Going to be fun catching up on all the snap's ect... Good job im going to be up late from the early sleep ! 
Just popped my first pip's in a while too, 2 dog's ( selfed from my keeper ) They grow carbon copies and the structure from a seed is straight forward i.e Christmas tree with 1 BIG FAT cola, 2 Casey Jone's to try find that stable one again, but got a lucky pkt of C.J's in with some other cracking pip's to play with so cant wait to check them. There was also a mystery bean i found wrapped in a paper in my box, must have kept it for a good reason ??? So the 5 germed and were through in 5-6 day's. Im thinking of just running them 12/12 strait off, got to get through some of the fine seed ive collected.

Just done a clone run, so the Pineapple Mother is IN, and ill do my best from where i am to get reg. updates on her, ther'e my mother DOG and EXO Cheese in too so 3 BIG Beast's 

Sticky In Folk's
Cinder's


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2013)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Whats this you got! Look's Potent Schwag fella. Nice BIG cola


fuckin hope so mate! tho i barely smoke much of it myself so the bits i keep are primo lol. good to see you back round matey.


Cindyguygrower said:


> Going to be fun catching up on all the snap's ect... Good job im going to be up late from the early sleep !
> Just popped my first pip's in a while too, 2 dog's ( selfed from my keeper ) They grow carbon copies and the structure from a seed is straight forward i.e Christmas tree with 1 BIG FAT cola, 2 Casey Jone's to try find that stable one again, but got a lucky pkt of C.J's in with some other cracking pip's to play with so cant wait to check them. There was also a mystery bean i found wrapped in a paper in my box, must have kept it for a good reason ??? So the 5 germed and were through in 5-6 day's. Im thinking of just running them 12/12 strait off, got to get through some of the fine seed ive collected.
> 
> Just done a clone run, so the Pineapple Mother is IN, and ill do my best from where i am to get reg. updates on her, ther'e my mother DOG and EXO Cheese in too so 3 BIG Beast's
> ...


I'm just about to pot on a clone of your keeper dog myself mate, can't fucking wait, going to be a high plant count low veg run but not much i can do with my recent clone arse uppery.... 

that mystery bean not the one you found in yer exo? you pheno hunting or got your stable sorted? sounds a winner this lemon business if you're binning laz's.

speaking of clones....


----------



## rasclot (May 23, 2013)

Wouldn't mind me sum dog miss it dearly


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2013)

Since the 2 fogger bollocks died i had to stasis the clones with a titchy airstone which has meant a few have bit the dust a few look mal nourished and the ones under the stone look great. 
from this:

to this [email protected]


only bitch is i've got the plug stopper stuck in the tub but i'm going to redo it with a clip on top tupperware for the next lot, might even see if i can get a round one to fit the stone. 

well fucked off this morning, scottish power are tryna put my bill up 47 bar a month ffs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2013)

rasclot said:


> Wouldn't mind me sum dog miss it dearly


i'm on it rasc mate


----------



## Hemlock (May 23, 2013)

I love that GH 3 part good stuff never lets ya down.

I run R/O water Don and the Brown Is what I use in the rez so that I have all the micros. Good stuff.

Hope your well mate.


----------



## Hemlock (May 23, 2013)

Just shocked at what happened in London yesterday at the army Barracks. Fukin muslums. 
There are time I wish I could go back to that hell hole that is the middle east. I'd fukin finish what we started!

May God Bless that soldiers family.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2013)

apparently the two muslims responsible have been shot but taken alive into custody. I want to see them punished by sharia law. an eye for an eye a head for a fucking head.


----------



## Hemlock (May 23, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> apparently the two muslims responsible have been shot but taken alive into custody. I want to see them punished by shariah law. an eye for an eye a head for a fucking head.


Fuking right Gov!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> I love that GH 3 part good stuff never lets ya down.
> 
> I run R/O water Don and the Brown Is what I use in the rez so that I have all the micros. Good stuff.
> 
> Hope your well mate.


physically great, mentally i could kill things and people. probably mood swings from the mandy though so for now just chugging along.


----------



## Hemlock (May 23, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> physically great mentally i could kill things and people. probably mood swings from the mandy though so for now just chugging along.



mandy u say??? W TF is that


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2013)

MDMA, ecstasy.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 23, 2013)

rasclot said:


> Wouldn't mind me sum dog miss it dearly


was going to offer a cut of mine once ready, but seems you have it sorted!


----------



## rasclot (May 23, 2013)

U lot are diamond geezers much respect to u all


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2013)

Much like yaself fella, not just a punter


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 23, 2013)

rasclot said:


> U lot are diamond geezers much respect to u all


I could still give the fairy a cut and see where she lands, she will be carrying a cut or two over westy's way so nae bother. 

Just thought it would be good for you if you had two different phenos.


----------



## mr west (May 23, 2013)

Ill have to set up a quarantine box to protect anything from the nasties I have lol


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 23, 2013)

mr west said:


> Ill have to set up a quarantine box to protect anything from the nasties I have lol


Oh dear, won't be for a few weeks anywho, you could always quarantine it/them in the greenhouse  lol

no action on the Dog pips as of yet but..... The smallest of the casey pips has cracked with a tiny tap root poking out, gonna wait till its a little longer n stick it in a jiffy!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2013)

speaking of nasties i saw another adult fucking thrip again today and there was a tiny bit of pm on the one i took down last night. fucking borg....

anyway smellyberry #2

View attachment 2669734View attachment 2669737View attachment 2669738

tents pretty empty now only the critical jack, last smellyberry and the dwc fingerez which seems having an issue...
]
doesn't seem to be drinking a whole bunch of water but the root mass is getting big and there's plenty action on the new growth front.
Phone pic:


looks wet cos i've just sprayed for borg 

some cool inflatable art gallery thingy near my work and some graf, pics taken yesterday when it wasn't pishing doon...



have a great weekend peeps


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 24, 2013)

Looking Stella mate.


----------



## colocowboy (May 24, 2013)

What a cool update! Sorry to hear your still fighting the borg.... lol
Have a great weekend also my friend!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2013)

cheers guys! i had a big reply wrote but the net dropped as i hit send....

think i need a pint. have a good one.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 24, 2013)

Is that a tray of trim I see in the bottom of your grow space? Nice full jar in the background of the first pic too lol


----------



## waynebebay (May 24, 2013)

Stellar is right man! Shit's making me hungry!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> Is that a tray of trim I see in the bottom of your grow space? Nice full jar in the background of the first pic too lol


my my mr keen eye. right on both counts. there's two trays of sugar trim from that plant. i dry em, freeze em, and when the freezer draws full, bubble bag em.


waynebebay said:


> Stellar is right man! Shit's making me hungry!


welcome Wayne! not often I get newcomers. 

Cheers


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 24, 2013)

Old Eagle Eye Cherry over here saving the night!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2013)

hahah i can smell an unlit joint from 50 yards kinda guy aren't ya?!


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 24, 2013)

Lmfao that's about right, especially when I haven't got. 

What do I win? Lol


----------



## DST (May 25, 2013)

Got some nice graph work pics from our holiday, will need to look them out.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> Lmfao that's about right, especially when I haven't got.
> 
> What do I win? Lol


hahah a pat on the head lol


DST said:


> Got some nice graph work pics from our holiday, will need to look them out.


i know a couple of the crew that do stuff about the toon. the stuff on the other side of the building is better. really fine detail and they do some mental caricature's. the younger more dare devil ones go for the top of the skyline tagging the rooftops of the couple hundred foot buildings through toon.


----------



## rasclot (May 25, 2013)

Mornin all  a massive wake n bake before a long drive to hayle Cornwall for a week just wot the doctor ordered Ras


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2013)

enjoy fella! i'm dying to get away onhol don't envy bank holiday traffic to cornwall with a newborn mind. you must be good n stoned for that eh!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 25, 2013)

hey don, have a nice weekend yourself mate. Smelly berry looks reallly tasty and very frosty. 
The inflatable art gallery is really wicked. I like that idea. i would love to see the inside. Can you take a peak and some photos in there quite possible would be soo freakin cool. Nice graffitti work as well. when you ride your bicycle to work do you ride on the street or do you have a bicycle path? Good luck with the roots on your new hydroponic clones.I had a sample of that GH flora stuff but never used it. Heard good things about it though. growth in the tron is soo freakin slow. Im starting to wonder if i need to change out my t-5's . They are over 3 years old. never thought about the life span on them till now.I wonder if they are like hPs and Mh... where they start to lose there power after a while. take it easy matey, have fun.


----------



## curious old fart (May 25, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Im starting to wonder if i need to change out my t-5's . They are over 3 years old. never thought about the life span on them till now.I wonder if they are like hPs and Mh... where they start to lose there power after a while. take it easy matey, have fun.


yes...it's past time...two years max life.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey don, have a nice weekend yourself mate. Smelly berry looks reallly tasty and very frosty.
> The inflatable art gallery is really wicked. I like that idea. i would love to see the inside. Can you take a peak and some photos in there quite possible would be soo freakin cool. Nice graffitti work as well. when you ride your bicycle to work do you ride on the street or do you have a bicycle path? Good luck with the roots on your new hydroponic clones.I had a sample of that GH flora stuff but never used it. Heard good things about it though. growth in the tron is soo freakin slow. Im starting to wonder if i need to change out my t-5's . They are over 3 years old. never thought about the life span on them till now.I wonder if they are like hPs and Mh... where they start to lose there power after a while. take it easy matey, have fun.


sup amber,

the inflatable thing is already gone but will be back, it's pretty sweet though eh. http://www.isisarts.org.uk/the-big-m/

biking to work is a mixture of tow path and road to cycle, the bikes got hybrid tyre's so it's easy on both. looking into getting a real road bike though they cost more than i got. 

roots should be about there on all though i haven't checked them today, got a nice day yesterday so sparred with my buddy in the back yard n had a bbq so no garden work got done.

sweet jeebus it's hard work sparring for the first time. using muscles in ways you don't normally but got some basic combo's and working on stance n stuff. going to take a long time to get good. 

well, i need to get moving and cut the winner smelly berry down then the lawn.


----------



## DST (May 26, 2013)

shadow and sparring really does wonders. what you into Don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2013)

nothing serious yet, just been youtubing some techniques, tips and tricks. but just getting used o throwing punches to start with. i haven' thrown a real punch in anger in over 10 years. I haven't heard back from the sifu at the wing chun place I was hoping to get to. going to phone him tuesday or pop down and see if it's still open. 

the council run gym where i can use any one around the city won't let you just rock up and work a heavy bag, they have classes which use it as boxercise but you can't just book an hour and crack on. if this wing chun falls through i'll be sparring til my gym membership runs out in another 6 month and going back to a more fighting based place with a dedicated room and ring also full of bouncers n roid heads. i am still a member i can pay 3-4 quid and just pop in from time to time i guess. 

my garage roof wouldn't take a heavy bag sadly.

this guy has some good advice http://www.youtube.com/user/expertboxing

it's all in the hips really, hence my shoulders hurt as i was trying to force power from the wrong place


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 26, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nothing serious yet, just been youtubing some techniques, tips and tricks. but just getting used o throwing punches to start with. i haven' thrown a real punch in anger in over 10 years. I haven't heard back from the sifu at the wing chun place I was hoping to get to. going to phone him tuesday or pop down and see if it's still open.
> 
> the council run gym where i can use any one around the city won't let you just rock up and work a heavy bag, they have classes which use it as boxercise but you can't just book an hour and crack on. if this wing chun falls through i'll be sparring til my gym membership runs out in another 6 month and going back to a more fighting based place with a dedicated room and ring also full of bouncers n roid heads. i am still a member i can pay 3-4 quid and just pop in from time to time i guess.
> 
> ...


[video=youtube_share;7PbRZ5QMAs0]http://youtu.be/7PbRZ5QMAs0[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2013)

you know i was gonna put that vid in the post. great minds 

rockin this out the speakers today.
[video=youtube;qIF6An7ZRec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIF6An7ZRec[/video]


----------



## DST (May 26, 2013)

you are probably better of shadow boxing anyway lad, you'll get less injuries (punching a deadweight bag can take it out of you). I do reps with weights in my hands (like 3 kilo dumb bells) 30 jabs each side, 30 hooks, 30 elbows, 30 upper cuts, then leg work. Most of the gyms here train you to fight.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> nothing serious yet, just been youtubing some techniques, tips and tricks. but just getting used o throwing punches to start with. i haven' thrown a real punch in anger in over 10 years. I haven't heard back from the sifu at the wing chun place I was hoping to get to. going to phone him tuesday or pop down and see if it's still open.
> 
> the council run gym where i can use any one around the city won't let you just rock up and work a heavy bag, they have classes which use it as boxercise but you can't just book an hour and crack on. if this wing chun falls through i'll be sparring til my gym membership runs out in another 6 month and going back to a more fighting based place with a dedicated room and ring also full of bouncers n roid heads. i am still a member i can pay 3-4 quid and just pop in from time to time i guess.
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2013)

DST said:


> you are probably better of shadow boxing anyway lad, you'll get less injuries (punching a deadweight bag can take it out of you). I do reps with weights in my hands (like 3 kilo dumb bells) 30 jabs each side, 30 hooks, 30 elbows, 30 upper cuts, then leg work. Most of the gyms here train you to fight.


need some sunlight for shadow boxing haha..... i've seen those sand bag wights for your wrists and ankles i was thinking of using them for a bit on the bag. i want to learn how to defend and offend lol not bothered about it taking it out of me, that's what i'm there for now. but not getting any bigger will be key, the kids in town see a big fella and think i reckon i could have him n start for no other reason. really hope this wing chun thing comes off. i've downloaded alan Orr's wing chun series which is from a more mma stance. it's not about being nails hard just using body weight and un balancing your opponent then going for a head smash while their down lol

were going to keep up the sparring but get some pointers from a couple of lads we know that do mma


----------



## dababydroman (May 27, 2013)

I hate looking at the "head smash" lol.. iv always enjoyed the art of boxing. and I took tae kwon do.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2013)

Yeah not pleasant but of it needs doing it gets done. I did taekwondo for about a year when I was a kid, found it more self defence really.


----------



## dababydroman (May 27, 2013)

yea its good for that, has came in handy before too. it will also help your striking form and all that. but I guess it depends on how good the dojo master really is. I was a kid myself but I remember delivering a perfect punch to this kids chest from another dojo and knocking him down. he started crying and they made me turn around out of respect. they got all mad and were like blah blah I that I punched him to hard and I should be in a Olympic style fight for that.. I was fairly confused, lol but my master came up and was like you did exactly what you were suppost to. and this kids style was to ye'll ridiculously everytime he threw a kick or punch? idk what the hell they were teaching in there but it wasn't correct. your suppost to give a nice "iy" sound but he was like iyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! like dude you were done kickin two seconds ago.


----------



## dababydroman (May 27, 2013)

but im fairly small so I was never the ground n pound type. witch is why I should also probably know some jiu jitsu just incase cause bigger people always wana take the lil guy to the ground seems like. I tend to try and stay out of street fights these days though. its not safe! lol it does feel a lot better knowing that your inshape to fight though. sketchy people everywhere.


----------



## skunkd0c (May 27, 2013)

Nice thread Don slowly getting through it lol
are you familiar with these guys https://www.sickmeds.com/cannabis-seeds/
they only have a few strains one of them is a psycho cross 
no worries if you haven't , just looking for more general info before i take the plunge with some of their strains



peace


----------



## curious old fart (May 27, 2013)

You might try Breeder Boutique for your selections http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/seeds.php  cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> yea its good for that, has came in handy before too. it will also help your striking form and all that. but I guess it depends on how good the dojo master really is. I was a kid myself but I remember delivering a perfect punch to this kids chest from another dojo and knocking him down. he started crying and they made me turn around out of respect. they got all mad and were like blah blah I that I punched him to hard and I should be in a Olympic style fight for that.. I was fairly confused, lol but my master came up and was like you did exactly what you were suppost to. and this kids style was to ye'll ridiculously everytime he threw a kick or punch? idk what the hell they were teaching in there but it wasn't correct. your suppost to give a nice "iy" sound but he was like iyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! like dude you were done kickin two seconds ago.





dababydroman said:


> but im fairly small so I was never the ground n pound type. witch is why I should also probably know some jiu jitsu just incase cause bigger people always wana take the lil guy to the ground seems like. I tend to try and stay out of street fights these days though. its not safe! lol it does feel a lot better knowing that your inshape to fight though. sketchy people everywhere.


iyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy chiuahaua lol yeah you have to bare in mind when you start a discipline you have to control your strikes or you'll just hurt your sparring partners. personally i don't think its good to waste energy grunting and making other sounds. 

i haven't thrown a punch in anger for a long time so it really pulled a couple of shoulder muscles sparring. i want to learn wing chun then some dirty boxing. i know a few moves elbows n such but am more keen to get a more fighting style of martial art without going mad into MMA. in my experience usually its big guys that want to stand toe too toe and trade blows. most drunk fights are won by the first punch. 


skunkd0c said:


> Nice thread Don slowly getting through it lol
> are you familiar with these guys https://www.sickmeds.com/cannabis-seeds/
> they only have a few strains one of them is a psycho cross
> no worries if you haven't , just looking for more general info before i take the plunge with some of their strains
> ...


Hey Skunk doc, seen you around thanks for dropping by. I like their ethos mixing clone onlies much the same as the breeders boutique Cof recommended 

that pic looks mostly psycho, the purpling and the thin sativa leaning leaf structure. I'm going to be working on my own psychosis projects this year, reversing it and femming it. then hopefully crossing to a few things. 

i'd have a look at BB's psycho killer. what are ya looking for in the strain?


curious old fart said:


> You might try Breeder Boutique for your selections http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/seeds.php  cof


thanks cof man  my buddy popped over at the weekend and was admiring the kick ass bubbler you sent. he was smoking it pretending to be sherlock holmes haha


----------



## DST (May 28, 2013)

First time my in-laws came to stay with us my wife decided it would be a good idea to do some training, and then even better to have a sparring session in front of her parents....I am like, this is no good, I can't hit the girl while her father looks on, lol....well not too hard anyway


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2013)

OK so the winning smelly berry pheno came down yesterday afternoon. i say winning I'm a little unsure as yet, it smells gorgeous it's frosty as a polar bears tush but the bud structure really made me think twice about keeping it for a reveg, there were light PM spots on some bits too. anyway i spluffed 2nd place and 1st pheno's with smelly cherry. pips were bursting out the calyx's. it's deffo got the leaf/bud structure of the livers. 

anyway enough blather. 


It's new home  just fits in that 10L airpot. think i'll shave that rootball down when i get a moment.


porch come greenhouse update:

tommies down the left, night scented stock in the corner next to a pepper and mint plant, square box are lupins

mix of chilli's and normal pepprs


succulents and the pinky plant in the middle is one of a pair the neighbour passed on, not sure what they are but bonnie enough lol.


didn't get anything else potted on or up or the light fitting dismantled for the new veg box.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2013)

DST said:


> First time my in-laws came to stay with us my wife decided it would be a good idea to do some training, and then even better to have a sparring session in front of her parents....I am like, this is no good, I can't hit the girl while her father looks on, lol....well not too hard anyway


hahaha you guys spar with the mouth guards and head gear? i reckon your missus would knack you in a fight anyway. even with bump lol. it's the little ones you've got to watch. nadgers i'm tellin ya!

spoke to another pal this morning who's not up for wing chun but did about a years kickboxing, so hoping he'll give us a more structured pad session.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 28, 2013)

You must spread reputation before giving it to Don G&T again.


----------



## DST (May 28, 2013)

Nice update lad. The Livers crosses sure do produce some leafy mofo's. That one I took down recent (which I thought was a Deep BlueF4 but is a Blue PitF1, lol at labelling) had healthy livers leaning amount of leaves, but smells like sweet kush...really nice one. I think I may use it for the Blue Pit F2's as I have another that's in flower at the minute.

We don't spar with head gear on, we just mainly shadow box with each other. It's all about blocking, defending with your legs, and getting your technique right (after all, we are not entering any competitions here) But yeh, the wife in a rage would do me I reckon!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2013)

aye the livers leaning smelly cherry is my favourite, just wish it wasn't such a bitch to trim. this smells sweet as you like but different to the straight livers. not far of but berry fruity. i'm really looking forward to starting the pips. should be sweet, sweet, sweet funk. got loads on at the moment got to get my perpetual licked back into rolling shape ASAP. 

hoping for some crackers from budolski out of the f3/4's of the smelly cherry i gave him. i should really do my final selection and a big seed run with that. 

Next in will be the lemon psycho killer and the deep blue's, and i think i'll chuck the psychosis mother in now the snips rooted. just for canopy management giggles.... 

so is there a specific SA martial art? i really wanted to learn sambo the russian technique but they really don't like teaching foreigners. there's like a couple of places in london ffs.


----------



## DST (May 28, 2013)

Nah, my lady fought Mauy Thai, her Sifo was the World Champion, is in quite a few of the Action pics (him and his brother, they both look Chineseian). She fought in the SA Championship but there were no female fighters in her weight class so she was kind of put off when she had a proper ass whipping from a bigger chick....poor girl. She's reasonably tall but quite thin. She said her distinctive memory of the fight was the sound of the crowd going, "oooh, aaaaah" everytime her opponent thumped her again

Now the question is, go get sausage meat for sausage rolls, or just make cheese pies instead?? One involves walking kind of close to the Brouwerij


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 29, 2013)

Ooh I think I mind on you telling me about that. Muay Thai is vicious. The agility of a slender build would be an advantage but Mrs D should never have been professionally fighting above her weight. Balls of steel to even get in the ring. Nails your lady fo sho!

So next rounds in, thinking a new journo what ya reckon? 

Deep blue pk lem pledge, a dog to keep toot and the psychosis mother went in LOL thinking about it the thread title could almost be the same... Maybe not eh

Those smelly berry colas have shrunk so much in drying


----------



## DST (May 29, 2013)

aye, a new journal is always fun, pulls in a few new faces (not that I ever really do new journals, lol). Called it whatever, as long as it's got BB in front, lol.


----------



## mr west (May 29, 2013)

Just watch to see if they change the name after its too late to change it, thts what happened to the new strains @ breeders boutique thread


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 29, 2013)

well i guess i'll crack on then, link will be here in a few mins...

til then enjoy this : [video=youtube_share;dAs9cSdR1J8]http://youtu.be/dAs9cSdR1J8[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 29, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/660985-breeders-boutique-grow-dog-kush.html#post9140370

new thread peeps


----------



## Scroga (May 29, 2013)

I went looking for a muay thai thread when I first got the grip of riu...its a shame one don't exist...the mma lovers got...


----------



## Closetgardner (May 29, 2013)

Scroga said:


> I went looking for a muay thai thread when I first got the grip of riu...its a shame one don't exist...the mma lovers got...


Most MMA fighters are trained in thai fighting techniques anyway


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 29, 2013)

Scroga said:


> I went looking for a muay thai thread when I first got the grip of riu...its a shame one don't exist...the mma lovers got...


so go start one man! I started a hwol load of pointless bollocks threads just to prove a point about another user doing just the same thing. if i can you can for a real reason lol. have at it!


Closetgardner said:


> Most MMA fighters are trained in thai fighting techniques anyway


that and a lot of jui jitsu it seems. the roman greco stuff bores me silly but if you don;t know it some guy is going to take you to town if he does.


----------



## DST (May 29, 2013)

aye scroga, make one and they will come...title it:Muay Thai, not Thai sticks! or something witty and sharp instead Put it in Toke and Talk and you'll soon be overrun with trolls and people arguing about how MMA is better than Muay Thai or some other roger statement. Good luck, keep us posted.
DST


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 29, 2013)

DST said:


> aye, a new journal is always fun, pulls in a few new faces (not that I ever really do new journals, lol). Called it whatever, as long as it's got BB in front, lol.


Aye, i was gowing to showcase all my BBC strains to soo the DPQ, cheese suprise, Crazy Quake n all others ive done.Im on it  Cgg


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 29, 2013)

BBC ? Must b predict. Txting don pmsl


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 29, 2013)

Oright mate all 3 of those psycho rooted, they was bang on 7days an 1 8days cheers fella


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 29, 2013)

lol i keep using ; instead of ' it's driving me nuts but my fingers have the reflex memory now. my phone i periodically have to remove the drunk words it saves from the predictive txt i babble when pished. occasionally i hit the switch language key and send a message in spanish or french except its not it's english with fucked up words and accents.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 29, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Oright mate all 3 of those psycho rooted, they was bang on 7days an 1 8days cheers fella


fuck yeah buddy knew they would. the methods good eh  saves me having 40 plant count and palpitations. lol the shish was lovely mate, am saving it, still not tried the green yet. not had the occaision, i went on one of them daft machines that measures your fat to muscle by vibration and it said i was within by 4 points but knowing my ratio i'm hell bent on reducing it. so toking green is out for a week or two. funnily enough hash hits me in a different way and i just want to do nowt.


----------



## DST (May 29, 2013)

do points mean prizes?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 29, 2013)

Do to me buddy, Friday beer tokens


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 29, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck yeah buddy knew they would. the methods good eh  saves me having 40 plant count and palpitations. lol the shish was lovely mate, am saving it, still not tried the green yet. not had the occaision, i went on one of them daft machines that measures your fat to muscle by vibration and it said i was within by 4 points but knowing my ratio i'm hell bent on reducing it. so toking green is out for a week or two. funnily enough hash hits me in a different way and i just want to do nowt.


Aye I like it mate an had me thinkin maybe the day in the dark helps um root quicker?? cos they rooted fuckin quick the psycho always did for me before but was always 8 or 9 fuck knows but was some healthy cuts.
Nice the shish been doin me in mate, that's the 2nd 3rd an 4th wash combined I kept the 1st wash for me sen  fuck it's even smoother an loads stronger too had me in some knots lol
I did it a little different this run used about half the water I did last time cos was screwing me nut waiting for it to drain threw the 20 bag lol an I only run the drill real slow this time dint whisk it at all just a gentle spin then I just rolled it out with a rolling pin we that screen thing ya get into a flat disk an let it dry on some wax paper dries nice an quick thin like that.
Ain't bad smoke the green either mate little unusual taste


----------



## Hemlock (May 29, 2013)

Looking forward to these, confirmed female today. RIGHT ON

Purple Sensi Star x 2 Toke


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Aye I like it mate an had me thinkin maybe the day in the dark helps um root quicker?? cos they rooted fuckin quick the psycho always did for me before but was always 8 or 9 fuck knows but was some healthy cuts.
> Nice the shish been doin me in mate, that's the 2nd 3rd an 4th wash combined I kept the 1st wash for me sen  fuck it's even smoother an loads stronger too had me in some knots lol
> I did it a little different this run used about half the water I did last time cos was screwing me nut waiting for it to drain threw the 20 bag lol an I only run the drill real slow this time dint whisk it at all just a gentle spin then I just rolled it out with a rolling pin we that screen thing ya get into a flat disk an let it dry on some wax paper dries nice an quick thin like that.
> Ain't bad smoke the green either mate little unusual taste


hell yeah man the hash is lovely i've been savouring it, still got most of it as a tiny shaving toasts me nicely for a while now. as for time wasting draining your bag you gotta shimmy shimmy the bag a bit when you use only the big and the little or 3 bags as the amount of trichs blocks th water getting through  hahahaha i do a 5 gal 2bag run with my pal in about an hour n a quarter. doing 2 or 3 runs. as i say mine gets turned quick and no one even flogs it up here so no one complains about mixed grade. it's all good haha



Hemlock said:


> Looking forward to these, confirmed female today. RIGHT ON
> 
> Purple Sensi Star x 2 Toke
> View attachment 2677824View attachment 2677825


RIGHT the fuck ON BROTHER!!!

be interested to see which way they lean that looks PSS leaning by the structure, you give the girl a lecherous rub up n down yet?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 1, 2013)

hey cowboy hope alls well over the pond and you have a wonderful summer season. any outdoor growing this season? damn i cant believe its June already. I cant wait till the monsoon rains get here. it hasnt rained here in at least 3 months, ... isnt that fuckin crazy.? had a nose bleed yesterday lol. the desert has really grown on me though.They closed a hiking trail this weekend that i hike on.. cougar siting during the day. The cougar seemed tame? lol..wouldnt surprise me some crazy bastards pet up in the foothills. have a good one matey.


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 1, 2013)

Right he fuck ON BROTHER!!!

be interested to see which way they lean that looks PSS leaning by the structure, you give the girl a lecherous rub up n down yet?[/QUOTE]

Whats PSS DON and oh yeah they get there rub downs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 2, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> Right he fuck ON BROTHER!!!
> be interested to see which way they lean that looks PSS leaning by the structure, you give the girl a lecherous rub up n down yet?


Whats PSS DON and oh yeah they get there rub downs[/QUOTE]
lmao how baked are ya buddy? Purple Sensi Star lmao. how she smell so far?


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey cowboy hope alls well over the pond and you have a wonderful summer season. any outdoor growing this season? damn i cant believe its June already. I cant wait till the monsoon rains get here. it hasnt rained here in at least 3 months, ... isnt that fuckin crazy.? had a nose bleed yesterday lol. the desert has really grown on me though.They closed a hiking trail this weekend that i hike on.. cougar siting during the day. The cougar seemed tame? lol..wouldnt surprise me some crazy bastards pet up in the foothills. have a good one matey.


hey zombie chief! or should that be how! haha. the summer season in my tent is always good hahaha outdoor was way to much stress. if i get caught going to or from they'll hit the house up for sure. last lot my cousin of all people found the spot as it's where we used to hang out as younguns. said there was about a bongs worth on it by september 

cougers n wildcats are not to be trifled with lightly, especially as spring is just gone, she could have little ones, but you pack heat when your trecking right? know damn sure i would . funny yesterday i was walking past the local parks lake with my lady n i said to her watch out there's a couple of swans and their signet over there and momma swan was up for business to anyone going near to take pics of the little cute yellow one. 

well gotta roll, going cycling with a mate this morning. work off the beers from friday...

have a good one yourself hinny.


[video=youtube_share;6_BGKyAKigs]http://youtu.be/6_BGKyAKigs[/video]


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 2, 2013)

I got mixed up then, knew that was a cool vid but for some reason I thought it was gonna be this.

[video=youtube_share;8Uql1iqiVIo]http://youtu.be/8Uql1iqiVIo[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 2, 2013)

too much wob wob woooob in that one for me.

so w shop n the lass was like you s were so pissed on friday. pure stumbling outside the shop , the other wife behind the counter says to the other 'eeeh i'd best not give him nee more alcohol, he looks wrecked' the young lass said i went it's alreet we kna him man  

it gets better, after some googling and narrowing down a few things the most likely cause of my joint pains is gout. fucking gout. apparently high protein low carb diet, coupled with exercise and alcohol makes crystals in your joints. i dunno whether to laugh or cry.


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 2, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> too much wob wob woooob in that one for me.
> 
> so w shop n the lass was like you s were so pissed on friday. pure stumbling outside the shop , the other wife behind the counter says to the other 'eeeh i'd best not give him nee more alcohol, he looks wrecked' the young lass said i went it's alreet we kna him man
> 
> it gets better, after some googling and narrowing down a few things the most likely cause of my joint pains is gout. fucking gout. apparently high protein low carb diet, coupled with exercise and alcohol makes crystals in your joints. i dunno whether to laugh or cry.


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL......

Double edge sword.
Real Cherry juice is a natural cure for gout. But ya gotta 100% Cheery from like a health food store.


----------



## mr west (Jun 2, 2013)

my mum gets bad gout, i feel for ya man.


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2013)

I'd be surprised if its gout mate. Your are exercising regularly now and hadn't been for a while prior to starting. Your body is changing and funnily enough that can be painful. Either that or you got gout, lmfao...at your age! wtf.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 2, 2013)

Explains a lot, heavy alcohol triggers attacks, I had a skinful Friday was in agony saturday. The new intense exercise regime basically forces the crystals through the joints and feels like spasms. Really common in high protein diets apparently. I'm going tea total and probably veggie for a bit. See the quack this week get an informed lol yeah right informed.. 

Believe me I'd rather not give up those things. But if that's what it takes. So be it. hopefully there's some medicine but it literally read like my list of symptoms on the web. 

Explains why is been getting the pains before the heavy gyming started. I've cut everything else out one by one but the diet has been constant since Xmas.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL......
> 
> Double edge sword.
> Real Cherry juice is a natural cure for gout. But ya gotta 100% Cheery from like a health food store.


No shit so it damn well is, i've ordered a new blender and am off to get some cherries today.

http://gouttreatmentsite.org/cherry-juice-for-gout-treatment/

got the docs in an hour see what he makes of it. think i'll do a moday veg and flower update and friday ganja update. these fellas in sunnier climes with greenhouses and 28C summers got me riled lol.


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2013)

One thing every doctor I have ever seen has said to me over the last few years. Do not consult the internet for advise on illness!! I went round to my mates the other night and he's diagnosed himself bi-polar, from the internet and TV of course. I mean wtf. I think I'll go for a bipolar upgrade as well.

THE INTERNET IS LIKE ELECTRONIC NEWSPAPERS PEOPLE - there is a whole lot of shite written about stuff by a whole lot of unqualified people or by people eager to make themselves heard because they have pathetic excuses for life. I mean, look at all of us on RIU, lmfao.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2013)

Quack didn't have a clue, wouldn't refer me, so I'm seeing a different one today. Take yer point tho man. But be fucked if ill be ignored in pain told me 3 times over near 7 month just to wait n see if it goes away ffs.


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2013)

I seriously just think it's what you are putting your body through lad. No pain, no gain as they say. Fingers crossed with either way (although not too long as my arthritis will lock em up, lol.)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2013)

Mate I've gone through the get fit and got fat process twice before. This ain't exercise aches. Why would they hurt more the day after a skinful and two days off the gym?! I've dropped the drugs altogether, the month off the drink the pains were at their least. I'm no doc but the one I'm seeing would've been able to say oh your exercises are doing it. Tested me for vitamin D to cancer and levels were all normal all through but I wasn't tested on the days I was in pain so might not shown. I need referral to a specialist.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2013)

Well, they're going to test muscle enzyme with a ck test and check my uric acid and kidney function. If they come back ok I finally get referred.

Gotta stay off the booze for a month ffs n keep a pain dairy. Just as were forecast the best weather so far this year.


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2013)

A Pain Dairy, is that something that George Orwell came up with, .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2013)

yeah it's new speak for 'No you're not having a fucking pint' written on every page...


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2013)

now that is Pain!!!!!!


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 3, 2013)

How much water do you drink a day?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2013)

depends, if you count cups of tea, gallons. but probably not enough to be honest, that's the next thing. detox upping the vitamin C intake and flushing with water.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 3, 2013)

I've read before that correcting water intake can dramatically reduce gout symptoms, amongst others. I'm one of those goobers that espouses proper hydration over everything. I drink a gallon of ice water a day as base, I try to match any other beverage with a glass of water and two for bad ones like soda pop or alcohol (though rarely do I drink the booze). Proper hydration alone can make you loose excess weight and increase your metabolism, of course it cleanses you too. I had a moment years ago just as your saying, changed the water intake and never had another incident. Since then not only did the joint swelling and pain in my knees and toe joints go away I went from about 113 kilos to about 84. If I was exercising like you are I bet I would be ripped! I feel for you bud, I hope its sorted soon!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2013)

I bet it is that simple, now I've dropped the weight I should be slowly re introducing carbs and portion control. See how I go the rest of the week, water level upped n extra vitamin C, may not need the month off the booze but we'll see..... Ill give it til the bloods come back tho.


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2013)

I weigh 84 kilos as well but I am only 2 foot tall, lol....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2013)

i've set an alarm on my phone to drink a litre bottle of water every two hours.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 3, 2013)

Make it icy too, you actually burn calories heating it in your stomach!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2013)

Pro tip lol. I'm burning enough as is. Going to cycle into work tomorrow, but gettin a lift home, a pals got a bin bag of frozen trim needs bubbling


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 3, 2013)

hee hee, too funny...alarm to drink a liter of water every two hours. sounds completely neurotic.lol..what kind of water is it exactly? you dont wanna be drinkin shit water, that could be the cause of the prob as well or even promote the problem further.look at what happened to the ducks in the video, lol.bottom line . we are all fucked . The enviornement is fucked, the food we eat is shit . Everyday i meet people who tell me the goverment is killing us with the shit they put in food as a new way of poplulation control. You ever look at the older movies from the 1970's when people were just more naturally healthy lean looking .... peoples bodies look so different then today, bloated , deformend and just wierd.. like chemicals and hormones and shit has changed the human physique. . i hope you find the answers to help you feel better, its no fun being in pain. and rest seems to be so very helpful although its awefully hard to do when you dont want to or when you cant . pain for me is a daily brutal battle as well. im trying acupuncture right now. not really impressed so far. you ever try it?


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 3, 2013)

We were more physically active in the '70's. The growth of computers and endowments has all but eliminated the need to entertain ourselves with physical activity.  cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hee hee, too funny...alarm to drink a liter of water every two hours. sounds completely neurotic.lol..what kind of water is it exactly? you dont wanna be drinkin shit water, that could be the cause of the prob as well or even promote the problem further.look at what happened to the ducks in the video, lol.bottom line . we are all fucked . The enviornement is fucked, the food we eat is shit . Everyday i meet people who tell me the goverment is killing us with the shit they put in food as a new way of poplulation control. You ever look at the older movies from the 1970's when people were just more naturally healthy lean looking .... peoples bodies look so different then today, bloated , deformend and just wierd.. like chemicals and hormones and shit has changed the human physique. . i hope you find the answers to help you feel better, its no fun being in pain. and rest seems to be so very helpful although its awefully hard to do when you dont want to or when you cant . pain for me is a daily brutal battle as well. im trying acupuncture right now. not really impressed so far. you ever try it?


hahah it's the same water i feed my plants with. medium hard. i've got myself some calmag to put in it lolz hahaha damn though i'm piddling like an old man. i'm up to 4 litres so far today i feel bloated as fook. 

and seriously i hear you on the food and shit the media blackout over the monsanto gm wheat stuff was frightening. I sometimes wish i was born in the simpler decades, cofs gen deffo had it good. white man and his industries and greed will come full circle. population control is so sad. you guys see that poor bairn they found in a chinese toilet. the mother left it too ashamed of the consequences. fucksake what a world. anyway enough doom and gloom it's too sunny and i've got the tunes on. devil makes three today, & a little rap mixed in and i'm seriously considering going for a post dinner doobie with my lunch break hahahaha 

I know DST does the acupuncture, never fancied it myself but if these blood tests come back blank then i'm to the hospital and if they don't know i'll be left with holistic/ hippie remedies  and yeah that's where modern man got his pharmecutical recipes really but as with my grow i'm much more a non organic man.


curious old fart said:


> We were more physically active in the '70's. The growth of computers and endowments has all but eliminated the need to entertain ourselves with physical activity.  cof


growth of endowments and more physical activity eh. sounds like the process that got us all here in the first place hahahaha how rude lol.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 4, 2013)

It takes a good 45-60 days for your body to get used to being super hydrated (less breaks to the loo), if your like me you prolly haven't had the right amount since you were knee high to a grasshopper, if ever. Here is a link to super hydration, the ice cold part has to do with the process and brings up the efficacy of drinking that much water. http://www.ehow.com/how_8458700_super-hydrate.html 

The funny thing about the 4 corners states is that the majority populace thinks everything is a government conspiracy, it's easier to say the government is forcing those cheeseburgers down their throat while they sit there watching fox news telling them everything is the governments fault. 
That said it's no secret that EVERYTHING in this country is ultimately driven by supply and demand that's why those greasy cheeseburgers are cheaper than a head of kale or the like. Of course to supply it to you at the rate and cost you want it has to be made of pink slime and reconstituted/processed fat with highly processed grain and fillers. The most valuable part is the lettuce, tomato and onion which most people (younger populace) requests be left off their gut bomb! lol 
Then the idea of activity today is xbox and if your really motivated wii fit lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2013)

hwell i'll keep at it. was kinda hoping for less pains today but actually since my excessive friday drink the pains have been much the same since saturday which really sucks. 

thanks for the link man. i'll keep drinking it but i'm one fora full nights sleep i hate waking up for a piss. my body clock is such that i'd do it one night and have to the rest of the week. 

most things are government conspiracy man didn't ya know! lol your gov is more sneaky than ours, over here the people just get told this is how it is your powerless to do fuck about it so get on with it. you want fries with that. it isn't a question it's a fucking statement.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh ya, try to get it in early so you get a couple hours before bed to let it out. At first you will be pissing all hours anyway but your body will adjust. For me I wind up feeling thirstiest in the evening and end up doing the midnight shuffle still. Most people that I know that try it give up before it planes out, you seem the determined sort though! 

That's what we get for being founded on the principle of "don't tread on me", we just hate being "told". Truth is that is a luxury reserved for those with money and power all else is an illusion. We assume that there is a freedom to choose but really we all have to tow the line and make the big wheel spin with natural consequences of the "system" keeping us in line. Those with the real power of absolute freedom have had control for so long that the lines between us are really pretty blurry. The efforts of illusion are just spent differently IMHO.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2013)

wise words.. wasn't too long ago convo's like this drove off our buddy jig tho so let's apply party rules, no politics, no religion. forfeit for breach to be decided by peers  

I was really impressed with the vid whodat put up in the 600 about water. 

[video=youtube_share;tlhVgn7sKv0]http://youtu.be/tlhVgn7sKv0[/video]


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 4, 2013)

I promise not to ever take it personally, but also I'll abide by your suggestion to let it lie there too....
Your a good man Don-san!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2013)

ah man i'm thick skinned as it gets. this be teh interwebz mane! just gets boring for others. i'll debate till the cows come home but that's cos i'm an opinionated SOB  

on a errm not completely completely different note. 

[video=youtube_share;mYWhp2Rim3o]http://youtu.be/mYWhp2Rim3o[/video]


----------



## rasclot (Jun 4, 2013)

How's tricks mate? Got back from Cornwall the other day been recovering from over doin it on the scrumpy cloudy cider my hangover lasted 3 days wont b drinking for a while  great to spend time with the fam n all that 
gonna upload a pic of me the first person ever to do a human flag of the lands end sign lol pic comin up


----------



## rasclot (Jun 4, 2013)

Here's me lol I e been doin street work out for 5 months now  I'm pretty ripped now its the best n I love it!!!
This is at lands end 

Most southern point in uk called the lizard

heres my flowering tent in full swing ahead


panama is the far right don
heres me veg tent all dippy n 2 panama


happy days


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2013)

rasclot said:


> How's tricks mate? Got back from Cornwall the other day been recovering from over doin it on the scrumpy cloudy cider my hangover lasted 3 days wont b drinking for a while  great to spend time with the fam n all that
> gonna upload a pic of me the first person ever to do a human flag of the lands end sign lol pic comin up


alreet Rasc lad, up n doons same old same old, man you picked the right week for a sunshine trip to cornwall eh! 

the local farmhouse stuff is always a bit lairy but if it's reet cloudy and unwashed uyou know it's going to tear you a new one lol.


rasclot said:


> Here's me lol I e been doin street work out for 5 months now  I'm pretty ripped now its the best n I love it!!!
> This is at lands end
> 
> Most southern point in uk called the lizard
> ...


you cracker jack hahahaha i've only seen strippers do those positions man ahhahah fuckin impressive shit though. tell me more about this street work out stuff sounds like something i could get into. I've got some fucking painful joints at the moment so i'm having a rest week off the gym, still cycling a bit but no 10-16km cross trainer 5 days a week, can already feel the flab layer getting a foothold. am not fuckin happy.

human flag looks class lol see your abs n you do look canny ripped man. i got a set of calipers and i'm still 20% fat ffs. still it's not over yet... get fit or diet crying lol

tent's blooming lovely. your panama is already taller than mine was at 6 months lmao. i've vegged a massive dippy needs putting in it's final resting place and a new cloner built. going to take snips off the mothers and flip the lot, they're outgrowing the veg cupboard at a rate of knots.


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2013)

human flag, too funny! Best watch our, Ras yer misses will have you working the poles at the local clubs soon

Don, thought about swimming lad?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2013)

cycling 20 miles ish tonight swimming in the morning, going to try a prolonged sesh in the sauna see if that does any good. i was doing swimming on my day off the gym for the last few months. 20 -30 lengths back stroke and double back or breast or whatever. clears lanes fast that one hahaha


----------



## Closetgardner (Jun 5, 2013)

Alright don, have you got any dog cuts going begging man?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2013)

no, last lot, the next lot and the ones after that are spoken for. fucksake every man n his dog wants cuts. i gotta get my own house in order first.


----------



## Closetgardner (Jun 5, 2013)

Cool manjust thought i'd ask. Do you think smelly cherry would do alright in a scrog?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2013)

Deffo, its part livers, and that loves scrog.


----------



## Closetgardner (Jun 5, 2013)

Sound, that's the plan then. I've got somewhere to get set back up at last. Are the SC f3's you sent me fem'd? I can't remember if you said or not


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2013)

Nah they're regs fella.good news


----------



## rasclot (Jun 5, 2013)

YouTube hannible for king or Dennis minnin they are my inspiration


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2013)

Did watch a few this morning, some bloke in the Bronx pullups on traffic lights. 

Will check them out ta!


----------



## rasclot (Jun 5, 2013)

My mate has lost 3 stone in 4 months with street workout pull ups dips press ups  my target was to do a muscle up and human flag with muscle up being the ultimate upperbody workout


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm goin for 13 stone and lean. Need to sort these joint pains afor I do any heavier. Lol I cycled 16.5mile tonight with new trainers n going through the last fuckin field gate couldn't get my shoe out the toe grip as its actually got treads on as unlike my old knacky ones. Tried to turn too quick n just went over on my right side, bit grazed and bruised, got a bit gravel to dig out my palm afore I super glue it. 

Really not what I needed with joint pain... 

I've got the gym contract another 6 month but def looking for an alternative. It'll be Xmas then tho n ill want to exercise indoors lol.


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2013)

For some reaon I always picture the hairy bikers cycling when you are talking about your bike rides, Don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2013)

style and grace of a baby elephant me bru. i cycle with a bloke who's the spit of stephen king, he wears knacky old jumpers and shorts, i wear all black to buck the trend of these ponces rocking about tow paths in hi viz lycra, though i have succumbed and bought a pair of lycra padded skiddies till i'm used to the saddle.

as for hairy bikers lol we are actually packing tinnies and a disposable bbq on saturdays ride going to fire up a storm at the half way point lol. my tinnies have to be non alco though 

in other good news one of my bulbs has blown. except it looks odd, like a piece of thread has come away from somewhere inside not the usual black ended filament. want a second opinion on them cos they weren't that old only a few month back i replaced the old ones. which i dunno if i can be arsed to fit for the couple of days it'll take to get a new one to have to untape retape and repeat 2 days later.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2013)

check the bulb, the other end had a similar yellow thread looking bit. and the ends of the tube inside normally go black when they blow right?



Vegging ladies.


----------



## mr west (Jun 6, 2013)

oooer, it does look like cotton. I bet its a bit of filliment sheared off or something


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2013)

that's what i was thinking but how did it get out of the tube in the middle?! i'll never know. can't even remember which brand it was to avoid it this time round lol. it's probably written on the glass.


----------



## mr west (Jun 6, 2013)

it could be wire that holds the filiment in place come unattatched. Hows ur tom from another mother? Mines starting to flower i think.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2013)

mine is too just, it's a scrawny thing but has flowers yeah, i'm going to pot her up this weekend. she's so far behind the others as she missed the longer days but it's a tester for next year i'll keep the cut indoors and do a row next year!


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 6, 2013)

lol
HID bulb works like a flouro, it ignites gas in the arc tube. The "element" isn't what burned that's why no black in the arc tube, that must the other lead that goes to the other side of the arc tube to complete the circuit. 
I would definitely put that on that inferior materials column. I bet there's a warranty, I always blow it off.... put that in fu** it column.... 
puff, puff, pass..... 
man, bbq and suds on a bike ride..... way to bring the fun ha!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2013)

Amen... thanks for the tech hads up man. as i only use one 600 at a time i've just set it to be on 12 instead of 6 hours til i get a new one ordered. 

>>>>>>> ta man! and yeah bbqizzle sizzle in the sun after a healthy ride is all good eh.


----------



## drgrowshit (Jun 6, 2013)

thats me just 12 and a half stone buffed¬
lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 6, 2013)

Im just 11 stone and a wee bit skinny for my 6'2"


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2013)

sitting next to some geordie lads at the brouwerij earlier (looked like a stag doo). one lad asks me what we are smoking, I asked hi if he smoked much and he admitted to not really smoking and the last time was probably about 5 years ago, so I didn't go into detail, lol. He said, "so is it squidgy black you can buy in the shops then?" Oh aye, you can get that if you want I said, lol..then the inevitable Q about anything else?




Don Gin and Ton said:


> style and grace of a baby elephant me bru. i cycle with a bloke who's the spit of stephen king, he wears knacky old jumpers and shorts, i wear all black to buck the trend of these ponces rocking about tow paths in hi viz lycra, though i have succumbed and bought a pair of lycra padded skiddies till i'm used to the saddle.
> 
> as for hairy bikers lol we are actually packing tinnies and a disposable bbq on saturdays ride going to fire up a storm at the half way point lol. my tinnies have to be non alco though
> 
> in other good news one of my bulbs has blown. except it looks odd, like a piece of thread has come away from somewhere inside not the usual black ended filament. want a second opinion on them cos they weren't that old only a few month back i replaced the old ones. which i dunno if i can be arsed to fit for the couple of days it'll take to get a new one to have to untape retape and repeat 2 days later.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2013)

Did you expect anything else lol.


----------



## rasclot (Jun 18, 2013)

Quiet in here lately


----------



## DST (Jun 19, 2013)

That's cause he's got another thread Ras, lol......


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm Avin a transplant . .[video=youtube_share;Q--pVnumz9A]http://youtu.be/Q--pVnumz9A[/video]


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 14, 2014)

bazoomer said:


> I'm Avin a transplant . .[video=youtube_share;Q--pVnumz9A]http://youtu.be/Q--pVnumz9A[/video]


Wtf am I doing posting this here ?, sorry lads, I need to smoke less !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2014)

baz you're a fucking loon!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 14, 2014)

late one on the nail Don!
is it nice n smooth with good clean flav ? Defo look's it mate. Ive never tried a vaporizer but a friend who has said the pineapple hash i made ( before the nonsense ) was how he very similar. Ive been looking into a Vap. pen, anybody got experience, ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2014)

haha no just hit it twice but it put me well over the edge lol. missus was like eeerrrr should you be doing that pissed up!? very clean flavour aye


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 15, 2014)

Sorry Don, I'm having abit of a breakdown this weekend !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2014)

i've been on a two day stag do bender. i'm sweating out of my eye lids and not going to work.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Feb 2, 2018)

More fucking BB threads to follow lol


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 4, 2019)

Wow, did you survive this particular hangover Donny!!?? Been since then since I talked to ya. Hope your ok mango


----------

